# Neues Fotoalbum gestartet!



## Marcus (28. Dezember 2007)

Als kleines Geschenk zum Jahreswechsel haben wir das neue Fotoalbum eben gestartet.

Es ist unter der selben Adresse erreichbar wie das alte Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/

(Es kann sein, dass ihr momentan noch auf das alte Album weiter geleitet werdet, es ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch ihr die Seiten des neuen Fotoalbums ausgeliefert bekommt.)

Aktuell haben wir eine nette - aber noch laengst nicht komplette - Anzahl Features eingebaut. Nach und nach werden weitere Funktionen folgen. Wenn ihr eine Idee habt, was noch fehlt - dann einfach hier als Antwort schreiben!

Wir werden demnaechst noch ein Hilfesystem integrieren, bis es soweit ist, muesst ihr etwas experimentieren  

Ok, dann habt erst mal viel Spass - und denkt dran: es ist alles noch nicht fertig, wenn es also hakt, nicht gleich verzagen ...

Cheers, Thomas und rikman
*
Eine Anleitung zum Fotoalbum findest Du hier:
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum*


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein paar Infos:
*
Zum bisherigen, alten Album*
 das bisherige Fotoalbum wird es weiterhin geben, nur kann man dort nichts mehr hochladen.
Es werden von uns keine Fotos automatisch in das neue Album übernommen.
Verlinkungen auf alte Fotos bzw Seiten im Fotoalbum funkionieren weiterhin
das alte Album kann über fotos-alt.mtb-news.de erreicht werden
*Zum neuen Album:*
wir hatten vorab bei Euch herumgefragt, wie das Fotoalbum besser werden kann - wir haben versucht diese Punkte umzusetzen.

Allgemein: das Fotoalbum ist schneller als das alte
Uploads sind sehr bequem:
_ zuerst wählt man die passende Kategorie aus oder man lädt das Foto in das eigene Benutzeralbum oder ein darin enthaltenes persönliches Album hoch
_




_man kann mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig markieren und hochladen (Mehrere Dateien entweder mit der Shift-Taste (von  Datei bis Datei) oder der Steuerungs (STRG) / Apfel-Taste um einzelne Dateien auszuwählen
_







_ Die Dateien werden dann in einem Rutsch hochgeladen, du siehst sogar einen Fortschrittsbalken, der dir sagt, wie lange der Upload noch dauern wird.

Wenn die Dateien hochgeladen sind kannst Du mit einem Klick die Titel bearbeiten:
Einfach mit der Maus in den Titel klicken, schon kannst Du ihn ändern. Das funktioniert in der Übersicht und auch in der Detailansicht (ist hier jetzt gelb unterlegt)
_ 





_ In der Fotoansicht funktioniert das ebenfalls mit Titel und Beschreibung - einfach daraufklicken und ändern - probier es aus!_




_
Noch 3 Sachen in der Detailansicht:
rechts gibt es zwei Symbole: einen Stern (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) und einen Briefumschlag (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - wenn Du auf den Stern klickst wird das Foto zu deinen eigenen Favoriten hinzugefügt - der stern verändert die Frabe von grau zu gold. Mit dem Brifumschlag kannst Du die Kommentare zu diesem Foto per Email abonnieren.

Weiter unten ebenfalls rechts kannst Du bei deinen eigenen Fotos Tags hinterlegen - das sind Schlagwörter, die das Wiederfinden später erleichtern. Im Bild unten ist Matsch, Offenburg und Weltcup angegeben - wenn man darauf klickt sieht man weitere Fotos, die den gleichen Tag enthalten. Praktisch z.B. wenn man mit mehreren Leuten die gleiche Sache fotografiert (z. B. bei einem Rennen oder einer Tour, oder der Eurobike). Mehrere Tags kannst du gleichzeitig eingeben, du musst sie dabei durch ein Leerzeichen abtrennen. Soll ein Tag ein Leerzeichen enthalten , gib stattdessen ein "+" ein - also "Weltcup+Offenburg" (ohne Anführungszeichen)


_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspakeks (28. Dezember 2007)

mmaan ich willdas alte fotoalbm wieder das neue ist voll kacka !!! mmaaann eyy ich raste hier gleich  !!!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (28. Dezember 2007)

wofür das neue???????
muss ich nicht verstehn. mir gefällt das alte album auch besser


----------



## Deleted 32658 (28. Dezember 2007)

Also da hätte ich direkt ein problem.

Als erstes das gute  

Sieht alles klasse aus,Gut geordnet,

Das Schlechte. 

Mann kann in seiner alten gallery die alten fotos nicht mehr löschen . 
Weil ich will erhlich gesagt,dan auch nicht mehr bilder im alten Fotoalbum haben die keiner bewerten kann!


----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich liebe euch! Und das neue Album auch.


----------



## knuspakeks (28. Dezember 2007)

maann ehh voll schade alte album war viel übersichtlicher u


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Dezember 2007)

man kann Fotos noch nicht einmal bewerten 
ich persönlich finde das neue Fotoalbum viel zu unübersichtlich, viel zu viele Informationen...wenn interessiert es zB mit welcher Kamera das Foto gemacht wurde geschweige den wie Groß es ist 

Die Aufteilung in DH und FR Bikes finde ich auch nicht vorteilhaft...wer sagt mir ob mein Bike ein FR oder DHler ist???

*Ich möchte das alte Fotoalbum zurück*...ggf mit ein Paar funktionen des neuen zB vereinfachter Upload

*Macht lieber eine neue Gallerie*


----------



## punkt (28. Dezember 2007)

absolut geil das neue album!! so muss das sein, wäre nett, wenn man den block mit exif dateien ausblenden kann


----------



## Deleted 32658 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es gut das man keine bewertung hatt von wegen leute die einen nicht mögen oder Rachebewertungen das soll bleiben.

Und leute seit nicht so undankbar ;D


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2007)

das neue gefällt    
vorallem die Bilder in gross ansicht 



einzig beim alten, ist es sehr umständlich an die eigenen fotos zu gelangen/löschen, früher gabs ein direktlink >>Eigene Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (28. Dezember 2007)

das mit den bewertungen ist doch kacke. wenn mir ein bike gefällt dann will ich das auch bewerten und nicht nur nen kommentar dazu schreiben


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Dezember 2007)

wenn eine oder keine Gallerie...nicht beide Gallerie gleichzeitig...ich finde das alte besser, is so und wird auch so bleiben


----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie immer im Forum meckern erstmal alle rum. Lasst euch nicht ärgern Thomas und rik.  

Ajax ist ein Traum!


----------



## Spezialistz (28. Dezember 2007)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> man kann Fotos noch nicht einmal bewerten



bewertungsgeiler, wa?



SBIKERC schrieb:


> wenn interessiert es zB mit welcher Kamera das Foto gemacht wurde geschweige den wie Groß es ist



glaub ma, gibt genug. mich z.b. bei nem schönen pic.



SBIKERC schrieb:


> Die Aufteilung in DH und FR Bikes finde ich auch nicht vorteilhaft...wer sagt mir ob mein Bike ein FR oder DHler ist???



du weisst nichmal, was du fährst? wenn du gefragt wirst, was du fürn auto fährst sagst du sicher: "ein rotes".


ich probier da jetzt mal ein wenig rum, find bis jetzt ganz gelungen.


----------



## knuspakeks (28. Dezember 2007)

man sbikerc nd stalker haben soo recht.. wenn ich ein foto cool finde will ich dieses mit 10 bewerten ..man man @alöx: veränderungen sind ja col aber ihr habt komplett alles verändert fehlt nur noch das man im fotoalbum keine fotos mehr hochladen darf

kann man das nicht so machen das man in beiden alben foto hochladen kann ?

naja wenigstens sind die anderen sachen noch gleich


----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

knuspakeks schrieb:


> man sbikerc nd stalker haben soo recht.. wenn ich ein foto cool finde will ich dieses mit 10 bewerten ..man man @alöx: veränderungen sind ja col aber ihr habt komplett alles verändert fehlt nur noch das man im fotoalbum keine fotos mehr hochladen darf
> 
> kann man das nicht so machen das man in beiden alben foto hochladen kann ?
> 
> naja wenigstens sind die anderen sachen noch gleich



Ich hab nichts geändert. Befürworte aber jede Änderung! Die alte Software war langsam und Ressourcenfressend. Außerdem überaus schlecht zu moderieren. 

Wenn du dazu noch wüsstest was die Bewertungen für ständigen Ärger verursacht haben dann hättest du deine einziges Argument auch schon außer Kraft gesetzt.

Was kann das neue Album nicht was das alte konnte (abgesehen von den Nutzlosen und unehrlichen Bewertungen)? Das neue Album kann alles viel besser und einfacher. Hast du überhaupt schon die Funktionen ausprobiert bevor du nur dumpf meckerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> einzig beim alten, ist es sehr umständlich an die eigenen fotos zu gelangen/löschen, früher gabs ein direktlink >>Eigene Bilder


Im neuen Album gibt es oben einen Link "Meine Seite" da findest Du alles. Kannst auch mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig löschen.


----------



## knuspakeks (28. Dezember 2007)

ja ich wurde auch mal öfters mit 1 bewertet ..ohne grund...aber im neuen kann man jemanden wenn man ihm keine eins geben kann beleidigen...kann sien das ich shit rede aber ich finde persönlich das alte besser ,ich mein man kann doch was verändern nur nicht direkt alles


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

knuspakeks schrieb:


> ich mein man kann doch was verändern nur nicht direkt alles


Bei der aktuellen Albensoftware hätten wir das Album in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen* für alle Uploads schliessen müssen - für immer*. Die Fotos nehmen so viel Platz weg , dass der Server voll ist und die bisherige Software kann die Fotos nicht über mehrere Server verteilen. Mit der neuen Software haben wir das Problem nicht...


----------



## Actec (28. Dezember 2007)

Nicht schlecht, etwas kühl aber daran gewöhnt man sich bestimmt schnell.
Das nichtmehr bewertet wird find ich auch gut, ein Kommentar sagt meist mehr als ne Zahl.


----------



## knuspakeks (28. Dezember 2007)

naja schade ....aber wenn das fotoalbum wieder ne farbe bekommen soll dann bitte gelb  wie das alte^^


----------



## <<fixstern>> (28. Dezember 2007)

erinnert mich stark an pinkbike. 
Ich muss nach dem ersten Eindruck auch sagen, dass mir das alte besser gefiel. Aber da ich ja sehr offen bin, werd ich das alles auf mich zukommen lassen...


----------



## punkt (28. Dezember 2007)

das neue album begeistert, nun ist alles so viel einfacher und vor allem schneller. was mich etwas stört:
- man kann nicht mehr einfach ein bild in eine andere kategorie schieben
- die exif box ist nett, aber sollte standardmäßig weggeklappt sein oder so, nimmt zuviel platz weg


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

punkt schrieb:


> das neue album begeistert, nun ist alles so viel einfacher und vor allem schneller. was mich etwas stört:
> - man kann nicht mehr einfach ein bild in eine andere kategorie schieben
> - die exif box ist nett, aber sollte standardmäßig weggeklappt sein oder so, nimmt zuviel platz weg



- Foto verschieben: auf der rechten Seite unter Optionen geht das (zumindest bei mir)
- Exif: das können wir sicher anpassen


----------



## The Offspring (28. Dezember 2007)

Finde das neue Fotoalbum gut, allerdings ist es ziemlich schade, dass es alles noch ein wenig trist ausschaut 

ansonsten - gute arbeit


----------



## keks'(: (28. Dezember 2007)

supi sache... sollte aber wirklich mehr werbung für gemacht werden 

BTW: wie ist denn "street-bikes" gemeint? .. . das wirft kontroversen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> - Foto verschieben: auf der rechten Seite unter Optionen geht das (zumindest bei mir)



Nicht.


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Nicht.


Ok, müssen wir uns drum kümmern, sit dann ein Berechtigungsproblem


----------



## Actec (28. Dezember 2007)

Praktisch wäre es auch wenn man ein Foto in einer bestimmten Kategorie einstellt, es dann auch automtisch ins private Benutzeralbum kommt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das doch vorher auch so?

Wird das neue Benutzeralbum auch ins Profil aufgenommen, oder bleibt das dann beim alten?


----------



## innohep (28. Dezember 2007)

kurz und schmerzlos: ich find`s klasse


----------



## xxFRESHxx (28. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ok, müssen wir uns drum kümmern, sit dann ein Berechtigungsproblem


also bei mir geht das...
allerdings tauchen in der liste mit den kategorien in die man verschieben kann die benutzeralben nicht auf.


----------



## InSanE888 (28. Dezember 2007)

ich find s neue album auch gut 

wo kann ich sehen wieviel mb ich noch hochladen kann?


----------



## punkt (28. Dezember 2007)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> ich find s neue album auch gut
> 
> wo kann ich sehen wieviel mb ich noch hochladen kann?



bis der server abraucht


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

Actec schrieb:


> Praktisch wäre es auch wenn man ein Foto in einer bestimmten Kategorie einstellt, es dann auch automtisch ins private Benutzeralbum kommt.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das doch vorher auch so?
> 
> Wird das neue Benutzeralbum auch ins Profil aufgenommen, oder bleibt das dann beim alten?


Jetzt ists entweder hier oder dort. auf "meine Seite" gibt es aber einen Link, wo du dir alle deine Fotos anzeigen lassen kannst.

Das neue wird noch ins Profil übernommen.


----------



## punkt (28. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> - Foto verschieben: auf der rechten Seite unter Optionen geht das (zumindest bei mir)
> - Exif: das können wir sicher anpassen



finde halt nur, im vordergrund sollte das foto stehen. im moment ist es aber eine "miniatur" des fotos und eben diese box, bzw die rechte spalte 
könnte mich aber auch dran gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (28. Dezember 2007)

Wird es denn eine Möglichkeit geben, die im alten Fotoalbum hinterlegten Alben/Fotos einfach ins neue zu verschieben?

Ich bin ja offen für Neues und würde daher gern auch das neue benutzen, aber alle Fotos neu hochladen, wäre... ähm... also... hmpf.


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Wird es denn eine Möglichkeit geben, die im alten Fotoalbum hinterlegten Alben/Fotos einfach ins neue zu verschieben?
> 
> Ich bin ja offen für Neues und würde daher gern auch das neue benutzen, aber alle Fotos neu hochladen, wäre... ähm... also... hmpf.



Ist nicht vorgesehen und aus meiner Sicht auch nicht nötig. Die alten bleiben ja weiter online, da ändert sich ja nix dran. Nur neue landen eben woanders.


----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Wird es denn eine Möglichkeit geben, die im alten Fotoalbum hinterlegten Alben/Fotos einfach ins neue zu verschieben?
> 
> Ich bin ja offen für Neues und würde daher gern auch das neue benutzen, aber alle Fotos neu hochladen, wäre... ähm... also... hmpf.



Probiers mal aus. Der Upload ist mal sowas von schnell.


----------



## Radlerin (28. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Probiers mal aus. Der Upload ist mal sowas von schnell.



Das werd ich auf jeden Fall! 

Wohin ist eigentlich die Unterabteilung "Classic Bikes" verschwunden?   Ihr werdet die doch wohl nicht... Nein ...  Das würdet ihr doch bestimmt NIE tun?!


----------



## PeterAnus (28. Dezember 2007)

Könnte man noch die ganzen Links von der alten navigationsleiste ins fotoalbum einfügen?  diese links mein ich:

MTB-News ·    Forum ·    Eurobike 2007 ·   Mitgliederkarte ·   Bikeshops ·    MTB-News Shop ·    Fahrgemeinschaften ·    Biketest ·    Fotoalbum ·    Trainingsverwaltung ·   Links ·          Tour- & Spotguide ·    Racing Team ·   Profiblogs · Winterpokal ·    Bikemarkt ·     Blog ::    *Rennrad-Forum*

das nervt n bischen dass wenn ich vom fotoalbum ins forum gehen will, erst wieder auf die startseite muss..


----------



## alöx (28. Dezember 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Das werd ich auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Wohin ist eigentlich die Unterabteilung "Classic Bikes" verschwunden?   Ihr werdet die doch wohl nicht... Nein ...  Das würdet ihr doch bestimmt NIE tun?!







PeterAnus schrieb:


> Könnte man noch die ganzen Links von der alten navigationsleiste ins fotoalbum einfügen?  diese links mein ich:
> 
> MTB-News ·    Forum ·    Eurobike 2007 ·   Mitgliederkarte ·   Bikeshops ·    MTB-News Shop ·    Fahrgemeinschaften ·    Biketest ·    Fotoalbum ·    Trainingsverwaltung ·   Links ·          Tour- & Spotguide ·    Racing Team ·   Profiblogs · Winterpokal ·    Bikemarkt ·     Blog ::    *Rennrad-Forum*
> 
> das nervt n bischen dass wenn ich vom fotoalbum ins forum gehen will, erst wieder auf die startseite muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (28. Dezember 2007)

perfekt.top ding

wenn ich hier links jetzt auf fotos klicke komm ich ja ins alte,kann man das nicht vll noch so ändern das man in mein neues kommt?


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Navigationsleiste kommt wieder.

Classic bikes gibts jetzt auch


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> perfekt.top ding
> 
> wenn ich hier links jetzt auf fotos klicke komm ich ja ins alte,kann man das nicht vll noch so ändern das man in mein neues kommt?



Ja, klar machen wir noch


----------



## InSanE888 (28. Dezember 2007)

woher weiß ich denn nu wieviel mb ich schon hochgeladen habe 
oder hab ich im neuen album wieder 60mb?


----------



## J-CooP (28. Dezember 2007)

Toll wäre es, wenn man sich anzeigen lassen könnte wohin Fotos verlinkt sind (zumindest forumsintern), falls das technisch machbar ist.

So findet man bestimmt den ein oder anderen interessanten Thread.

Ansonsten gefällt es mir schon sehr gut, auch wenn der Upload bei mir gerade nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> woher weiß ich denn nu wieviel mb ich schon hochgeladen habe
> oder hab ich im neuen album wieder 60mb?



Wir fangen dort neu zu zählen an. Ob du dort jetzt 40 oder 60MB hast haben wir noch nicht ausgewürfelt. Sobald es eng wird werden wir drüber informieren


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Toll wäre es, wenn man sich anzeigen lassen könnte wohin Fotos verlinkt sind (zumindest forumsintern), falls das technisch machbar ist.
> 
> So findet man bestimmt den ein oder anderen interessanten Thread.
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt es mir schon sehr gut, auch wenn der Upload bei mir gerade nicht funktioniert.


Gute idee. 

wegen dem Upload: was passiert? bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung? tritt der Fehler nur mit einem speziellen Foto auf oder allgemein? Welcher Browser.. Mail am besten die Details samt der hochzuladenden Fotos an hilfe at mtb-news.de


----------



## xxFRESHxx (28. Dezember 2007)

im alten album ist der link "meine galerie" verschwunden. das ist höchst unpraktisch. wäre gut wenn man den wieder oben vor "album admin" einfügen könnte.


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab grad vorher zwei Bilder hochgeladen und war gleich angenehm überrascht.. Hab mich erst gewundert...aber das ist alles super zu bedienen.
Super Sache ! Vielleicht kann man hier und da noch was verbessern aber dazu kann ich jetzt noch nix sagen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

las7samura1 schrieb:


> Also da hätte ich direkt ein problem.
> 
> Als erstes das gute
> 
> ...



löschen sollte weiterhin gehen, auch im alten Album, bekommst Du einen Fehler?

Kommentare / bewertungen können im alten Album weiterhin abgegeben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (29. Dezember 2007)

"*Ungültiger Skriptaufruf.*" Beim Absenden von Kommentaren im alten, ebenso beim löschen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

geht wieder


----------



## alöx (29. Dezember 2007)

Löschen nicht. 

*Ungültiger Skriptaufruf. Gehen Sie zum gewünschten Foto und klicken Sie dann auf den Zu Favoriten hinzufügen Link.
*
Wird ja das selbe Problem sein. Würd bei der Gelegenheit gern ein paar Bilder löschen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, übersehen, geht jetzt natürlich auch wieder
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## alöx (29. Dezember 2007)

1A. Ich schreib dir noch eine eMail.


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir fangen dort neu zu zählen an. Ob du dort jetzt 40 oder 60MB hast haben wir noch nicht ausgewürfelt. Sobald es eng wird werden wir drüber informieren



yeahhh!  
danke für die antwort


----------



## AiaWöppeL (29. Dezember 2007)

das neue album macht einen sehr guten ersten eindruck!!!! ich kanns nicht fassen wie konservativ manche hier sind!!!! es ist schön schnell, es sieht clean aus, naja den rset muss ich noch testen...;_)
gut gemacht ist echt erfrischend!

aber 1 frage gäbe es noch: bis zu welcher bildgröße kann man dateien hochladen???
und man sollte es wieder so machen, dass man oben ältere und neuere bilder des users sieht.....



gruß aiawöppel


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

AiaWöppeL schrieb:


> aber 1 frage gäbe es noch: bis zu welcher bildgröße kann man dateien hochladen???



2,5 MiB, Abmessungen egal. Bilder werden wie gehabt automatisch herunterskaliert.



> und man sollte es wieder so machen, dass man oben ältere und neuere bilder des users sieht.....



Da kann ich nicht folgen -  was soll denn nun oben stehen, aeltere oder neuere Bilder? Und wo genau ist "oben"? 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## bofh (29. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Sache: schnell, aufgeräumte Optik, sinnvolle Kategorien. Danke.

Den Wunsch nach der Navigationsleiste unterstütze ich auch.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (29. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Im neuen Album gibt es oben einen Link "Meine Seite" da findest Du alles. Kannst auch mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig löschen.



Danke   jenen hab ich schon endeckt ...
ich meinte aber im Alten Fotoalbum 
  , da gabs diesen direktlink doch auch und jetzt nicht mehr ...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (29. Dezember 2007)

hatte gerade so einen gedanken bezüglich der vorschläge zum foto des monats. ich fand es eigentlich schon immer irgendwie blöd, dass man ja im prinzip nur eigene bilder vorschlagen konnte indem man sie in das entsprechende album schiebt. wäre es denn mit der neuen galerie möglich, dass man auch "fremde" fotos vorschlagen kann? also vom prinzip her z.B. so wie der "beitrag melden" button. und wenn eine bild meinetwegen 3x vorgeschlagen wurde kommt es automatisch in das entsprechende album...
keine ahnung ob sich das umsetzten lässt, war auch nur so eine spontaner gedanke.


----------



## MrFreak (29. Dezember 2007)

fand das alte Fotoalbum auch viel besser. Viel zu viel Informationen hier. 
Andere Frage. Unter Sonstiges->Spots werden also nur Spots gepostet, also keine Aktion ne und von jedem Bereich ?!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2007)

HILFE WO SIND MEINE BILDER?????????
ich finde hier nix mehr


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> HILFE WO SIND MEINE BILDER?????????



HIER!


----------



## HB76 (29. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> HILFE WO SIND MEINE BILDER?????????
> ich finde hier nix mehr



http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=10426


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> HIER!





wenn ich auf hier klicke steh da das ich noch nicht ein bild runtergeladen habe.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2007)

so und wie bekomme ich jetzt möglichst einfach und schnell meine alben ins neue fotoalbum?


----------



## MrFreak (29. Dezember 2007)

deine Fotos aus dem alten Fotoalbum werden auch nicht ins neue kopiert, was ich sehr sehr schade finde. Das könnte man echt noch machen.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (29. Dezember 2007)

wegen dem verschieben von bildern in andere kategorien nochmal.
bei fotos die sich im benutzeralbum befindet gibts es die funktion nicht, nur bei fotos in öffentlichen alben. und hier ist es nicht möglich die bilder ins benutzeralbum zu verschieben. aber ich denke ihr arbeitet schon dran.  

wie wärs eigentlich mit einer kategorie "teile auf der waage" unter parts?


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

bin sehr enttäuscht von dem neuen.....wenn das forum am besten auch noch so wird geht garnix mehr.....


----------



## fitze (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann ich mir denn im neuen Album einfach die neuesten Fotos ansehen und mich durchklicken? Im Alten habe ich einfach auf "Neueste Fotos"-"letzter Tag" geklickt.

Danke und Gruß
Tobi


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Startseite des Fotoalbums findest du das alles.


----------



## MrFreak (29. Dezember 2007)

Wieso kann ich im Fotoalbum keine avi´s mehr hochladen, oder ist das da nur so, und bei Action geht das dann ?! oder allgemein nicht mehr.


----------



## punkt (29. Dezember 2007)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> wegen dem verschieben von bildern in andere kategorien nochmal.
> bei fotos die sich im benutzeralbum befindet gibts es die funktion nicht, nur bei fotos in öffentlichen alben. und hier ist es nicht möglich die bilder ins benutzeralbum zu verschieben. aber ich denke ihr arbeitet schon dran.
> 
> wie wärs eigentlich mit einer kategorie "teile auf der waage" unter parts?



zustimm 


was haltet ihr von einer funktion, bei der man sich das album farblich anpassen kann oder aus verschiedenen farbstilen wählen kann?


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich im Fotoalbum keine avi´s mehr hochladen, oder ist das da nur so, und bei Action geht das dann ?! oder allgemein nicht mehr.



AVI? _Foto_album!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir denn im neuen Album einfach die neuesten Fotos ansehen und mich durchklicken? Im Alten habe ich einfach auf "Neueste Fotos"-"letzter Tag" geklickt.




Schau mal: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/today


----------



## MrFreak (29. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> AVI? _Foto_album!



tschuldigung. Meinte natürlich gif´s


----------



## Geißlein (29. Dezember 2007)

Das neue Fotoalbum mag ja einfacher und schneller zu sein. Allerdings beim genauen hinsehen entpuppt sich das ganze als heilloses Durcheinander   

Warum kompliziert wenns auch einfacher geht


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Das neue Fotoalbum mag ja einfacher und schneller zu sein. Allerdings beim genauen hinsehen entpuppt sich das ganze als heilloses Durcheinander


was genau meinst Du?


----------



## Geißlein (29. Dezember 2007)

Keinerlei Ordnung, total unübersichtlich.
Desweiteren finde ich meine Gallerie (alle Bilder die ich schon lange davor hochgeladen hab) überhaupt nicht mehr über das neue Fotoalbum, ich kann nur noch über einen Beitrag den ich verfasst habe mit dem Link "Fotos" unter meinem Benutzerbild in meine Gallerie gelangen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei jeder Umstellung und bei jedem Update , egal ob Forum oder Fotoalbum gibt es immer das gleiche. Normalerweise beruhigt sich das ganze nach wenigen Tagen, wenn man sich an die Veränderungen gewöhnt hat.
Mein Highlight ist in dem Zusammenhang immer noch Lebarons Forderungskatalog mit 32 Punkten nach einem Update der Forensoftware vor 4 Jahren 

Wenn Ihr konkrete Vorschläge oder Wünsche habt meldet euch bitte hier im Thema oder per Email.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Keinerlei Ordnung, total unübersichtlich.


was genau meinst Du damit?



> Desweiteren finde ich meine Gallerie (alle Bilder die ich schon lange davor hochgeladen hab) überhaupt nicht mehr über das neue Fotoalbum, ich kann nur noch über einen Beitrag den ich verfasst habe mit dem Link "Fotos" unter meinem Benutzerbild in meine Gallerie gelangen.


Steht im allersersten Beitrag dieses Themas - deine Fotos werden nicht in das neue Album übernommen. Du findest sie aber weiterhin in gewohnter Form im alten Album unter http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de


----------



## punkt (29. Dezember 2007)

in 2 wochen ist alles vergessen und das neue album brummt wieder, also warum aufregen


----------



## AiaWöppeL (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte einen interessanten vorschlag, welches das forum noch gut erweitern könnte....: vllt. eine videoabteilung (wie bei pinkbike) wäre finde ich echt geil!!! 
aber ich weiß natürlich nicht ob sich sowas machen lässt....

gruß aiawöppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (29. Dezember 2007)

wo sind denn meine alten bilder aus meinem Alten Fotoalbum....


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

lies den 2ten beitrag im thema


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Dezember 2007)

war da aber nicht mal ein LInk "meine gallerie" in der ich meine fotos anschaun kann?
 wegen löschen oder so.... oder hab ich tomaten auffe augen?


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

ist direkt hier links unter deinem benutzernamen "Fotos"


----------



## Principia (29. Dezember 2007)

Topsoftware! 
Wirklich sehr intuitiv zu bedienen, wesentlich _runder _als bei der alten Variante.


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Dezember 2007)

ahhh. bin immer über Fotoalbum und dann meine galerie gegangen


.....
So, Bilder Löschen:
Fotos unter Avatar -->  bild auswählen --> löschen --> ich komme nach bestätigung auf die Fotoalbum seite!
AHHH soll ich jetzt für jedes meiner Bilder diesen Vorsgang wiederholen....!!!?

ich bekomm dir Krise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneii500 (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find das neue Album schon gelungen.Super Software!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ahhh. bin immer über Fotoalbum und dann meine galerie gegangen
> .....
> So, Bilder Löschen:
> Fotos unter Avatar -->  bild auswählen --> löschen --> ich komme nach bestätigung auf die Fotoalbum seite!
> ...



Genau das war einer der Gründe für das neue Album, da kannst Du beliebig viele Fotos auf einmal auswählen und dann mit einem Klick löschen...


----------



## Surtre (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich steh' gerade auf dem Schlauch: Wie kann ich Sets/Alben löschen bzw. umbenennen?

edit: Ich vermisse bei den Sortierkriterien noch die Möglichkeit die Reihenfolge zu ändern...
edit²: Die Bildgröße der Vorschaubilder finde ich im Vergleich zum alten Album ein wenig zu klein... 

Danke

PS:  für das Album,   auch für einige hier gepostete Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich steh' gerade auf dem Schlauch: Wie kann ich Sets/Alben löschen bzw. umbenennen?


Im Set selber unten: Edit & Löschen


----------



## Trickz (29. Dezember 2007)

bin noch ein bisschen skeptisch aber schaun wir mal.
am meisten nervt halt dass man seine alten fotos nicht rüberziehn kann, das gibt für manche ja jetzt ne heiden arbeit...
das alte album wird ja im laufe der zeit eh abgestellt nehm ich an?

und wenn man im forum in der linken spalte unter bikemarkt anzeigen auf fotos klickt kommt man ins alte album nicht ins neue ?


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Nein, das alte Album wird weiter zugänglich sein, man kann nur eben keine neuen Fotos dorthin hochladen. Daher ist es in den meisten Fällen nicht nötig die Fotos umzuziehen...

Der Link wird noch korrigiert


----------



## Trickz (29. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Nein, das alte Album wird weiter zugänglich sein, man kann nur eben keine neuen Fotos dorthin hochladen. Daher ist es in den meisten Fällen nicht nötig die Fotos umzuziehen...
> 
> Der Link wird noch korrigiert



warum ist es nicht nötig die fotos umzuziehen?
glaubt ihr jeder hat lust jetzt 2 statt 1 riesiges fotoalbum abzugrasen wenn man was sucht zb


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Die alten Links auf alte Fotos gehen weiterhin. Wüsste nicht warum man Fotos umziehen wollte. Allerdings geht das mit dem neuen Upload auch recht easy, also ...


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ja, die Navigationsleiste kommt wieder.
> 
> Classic bikes gibts jetzt auch



... glück gehabt 

sehr schön übrigens

ciao
flo


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die alten Links auf alte Fotos gehen weiterhin. Wüsste nicht warum man Fotos umziehen wollte. Allerdings geht das mit dem neuen Upload auch recht easy, also ...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen.. anfängliche skepsis wich begeisterung..super sache und einfach zu benutzen. hab auch direkt zeugs umgezogen...
irgendwie bin ich dafür das alte komplett abzuschaffen / löschen und den space eben wie weiter oben schon erwähnt nem video portal zu gönnen.

schade, dass man die fotos innerhalb eines albums nich sortieren kann aber kommt zeit kommt ra_d_.

dank an die administration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. Dezember 2007)

wie lange bleibt die "fotos alt" seite abrufbar?


----------



## DHSean (29. Dezember 2007)

wärs vielleicht möglich, die aktuell abgegeben comments wieder auf der fotoalbumstartseite darzustellen, ähnlich wie beim alten?


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bin begeistert , keine Probleme mehr beim hochladen mit UMTS-Verbindung . Ist jetzt schneller als bei der alten Version. Endlich kann man mehrere Bilder mit einmal löschen. 

Danke für das neue Album


----------



## Eike. (29. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab tatsächlich nur den Link für das große Bild übersehen.


----------



## sprotte (29. Dezember 2007)

Ob alt oder neu ist mir egal, Hauptsache meine Fotos sind einsehbar. Zwei Fragen: 1. Habe nicht die Zeit mir hier alles durchzulesen, wie lange ist das alte noch gültig ???   2. Wie umständlich ist es, alle Fotos vom alten ins neue Album zu verschieben oder würdet Ihr das für mich machen ???

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten. 

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.

Ps.: Noch ne Frage: 

Im RR-Forum bin ich sprotte und würde es auch gerne hier sein. Aber es gibt einen Account mit diesem Namen, der seit Anfang 2003 nicht mehr eingeloggt war. Wann löscht Ihr Accounts, die seit langem nicht mehr benutzt wurden ???   In anderen Foren geschieht es schon nach wenigen Monaten.

Noch ne Frage und hoffe hier keine Prügel zu bekommen. Warum legt Ihr nicht RR und MTB Fotoalben zusammen, also nur ein Album für alles ???


----------



## SixTimesNine (29. Dezember 2007)

Rolls Royce, den ich als 2.Wagen fahre und meine Mountainbike Photos möchte ich nur sehr ungern zusammen in diesem Forum sehen.


----------



## Trickz (29. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht könntet ihr noch die suchfunktion verfeinern dass man auch in den einzelnen kategorien suchen kann. wenn ich zb bilder zum sx trail suche, kommen 100e in denen das wort trail vorkommt aber kein bike.


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

DHSean schrieb:


> wärs vielleicht möglich, die aktuell abgegeben comments wieder auf der fotoalbumstartseite darzustellen, ähnlich wie beim alten?


ja das kommt - zwischen den neuesten und den Favoriten



sprotte1 schrieb:


> Ob alt oder neu ist mir egal, Hauptsache meine Fotos sind einsehbar. Zwei Fragen: 1. Habe nicht die Zeit mir hier alles durchzulesen, wie lange ist das alte noch gültig ???   2. Wie umständlich ist es, alle Fotos vom alten ins neue Album zu verschieben oder würdet Ihr das für mich machen ???
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten.
> 
> ...


Das alte Album bleibt read only bestehen (keine neuen Fotos können hochggeladen werden, Seiten und Fotos werden weiter abrufbar sein)

Hochladen ist sehr einfach, du müsstest dich selbst darum kümmern.
Inaktive Accounts löschen wir nicht. Es wird 2 getrennte Fotoalben geben für rennrad News und MTB-News.de



Trickz schrieb:


> vielleicht könntet ihr noch die suchfunktion verfeinern dass man auch in den einzelnen kategorien suchen kann. wenn ich zb bilder zum sx trail suche, kommen 100e in denen das wort trail vorkommt aber kein bike.


Guter Hinweis, sehen wir uns nochmal an...


----------



## jasper (29. Dezember 2007)

alles in allem gut, besser zu bedienen. nur flash find ich doof. aber ok, besser als js


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

an welcher stelle hast Du Probleme mit Flash? wir nutzen es nur an einer einzigen Stelle und gerade da macht es wirklich sinn (der neue Uploader)


----------



## jasper (29. Dezember 2007)

technische probleme habe ich damit nicht 
aber ich will hier ja keinen glaubenskrieg entfachen.
ich sagte ja: lieber flash als java


----------



## MrFreak (29. Dezember 2007)

DHSean schrieb:


> wärs vielleicht möglich, die aktuell abgegeben comments wieder auf der fotoalbumstartseite darzustellen, ähnlich wie beim alten?



jo. das muss echt sein.viel besser dann so.  und wenn ihr das echt macht, wie du es grad meintest wäre es super.


----------



## Marzocchi666 (29. Dezember 2007)

altes album = TOLL
neues album = UNtoll 
=(


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> technische probleme habe ich damit nicht
> aber ich will hier ja keinen glaubenskrieg entfachen.
> ich sagte ja: lieber flash als java


Oben schreibst du von Javascript, hier von Java.... was willst du überhaupt?


----------



## Thomas (29. Dezember 2007)

Marzocchi666 schrieb:


> altes album = TOLL
> neues album = UNtoll
> =(



Warum? was stört dich konkret? oder must Du dich nur umgewöhnen?
Du hast bisher keinen einzigen Kommentar im neuen Album abgegeben und kein einziges Foto hochgeladen. Da kannst du dir jetzt schon ein Urteil erlauben? probier es aus, du wirst es mögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (29. Dezember 2007)

was beim neuen auch fehlt das man auf die normalen benutzerkonnten kommt wenn man bei einem kommentar auf das avatarbild des jeweiligen klickt. man kann nur nur normal wie früher die bilder angucken von ihm

im großen und ganzen nach langem angucken finde es sehr unübersichtig und halt nur bling bling aber nicht mehr übersichtlich......die funktion mit dem camera wo man sehen kann welche brennweite verwendet wurde is zwar schön und gut aber man hätte diese funktion auch ins alte album einbaeun können und ich denke mal nicht das es so viele top fotografen hier im forum gibt die sich auch mit den ganzen unterschiden auskennen.....sind doch hier um mal ein gutes bild zu laden aber nicht um profi fortographen zu werden oder bin ich hier im fototforum ??


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. Dezember 2007)

hab ne frage
Kann ich mein jetziges altes album 1 zu 1 ins neue verschieben?
Oder muss ich jetzt all meine Bilder wieder neu hochladen?
Hab mir den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, kann also sein das es schon mal gefragt wurde.


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

Froschloeffel schrieb:


> hab ne frage
> Kann ich mein jetziges altes album 1 zu 1 ins neue verschieben?
> Oder muss ich jetzt all meine Bilder wieder neu hochladen?
> Hab mir den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, kann also sein das es schon mal gefragt wurde.



Lies bitte den zweiten Beitrag dieses Themas ...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (29. Dezember 2007)

*GROSSES LOB & DANKESCHÖN!*


----------



## Marzocchi666 (29. Dezember 2007)

das mein ich net
is net so übersichtlich wie das alte
das neue is so wie bei pinkbike
ich fand das alte besser


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Lies bitte den zweiten Beitrag dieses Themas ...



Oh ok sorry.
danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2007)

Es lebe das alte Album. Das neue ist totaler Murks.


----------



## Schorchi (29. Dezember 2007)

So schlecht ist das neue Album auch wieder nicht, ich find nur, dass evlt. das neue Fotoalbum farblich dem restlichen Forum angeglichen werden sollte. Man gewöhnt sich außerdem doch an alles.


----------



## Trialar (29. Dezember 2007)

Gibts jetzt gar keine persönlichen Alben mehr oder was?

Will das Alte wieder


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2007)

Trialar schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt gar keine persönlichen Alben mehr oder was?




Klick doch einfach mal oben auf "Meine Seite" - da kannst du eine ganze Menge persoenlicher Alben anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neorider77 (29. Dezember 2007)

Echt cool von euch! Danke.. man könnte noch etwas abändern um die Übersichtlichkeit zu verbessern, aber man gewöhnt sich sicher auch daran... Bleibt das alte fotoalbum komplett für die nächste zeit erhalten, oder kann man damit rechnen, dass es irgendwann gelöscht wird?.....wäre eigentlich schade drum


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

kann man sich jetzt auch sparen die pics vorm hochladen auf 1024 zu komprimieren oder? da gab es ja die ganze zeit ziemlich qualiverluste wenn man zu große hochgeladen hat...
man kann sie jetzt als vollbild anschauen hab ich gesehen. 
somit sollte man diverse bilder einfach als wallpaper verwenden können, das ist recht cool gemacht


----------



## Marcus (30. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> kann man sich jetzt auch sparen die pics vorm hochladen auf 1024 zu komprimieren oder? da gab es ja die ganze zeit ziemlich qualiverluste wenn man zu große hochgeladen hat...
> man kann sie jetzt als vollbild anschauen hab ich gesehen.
> somit sollte man diverse bilder einfach als wallpaper verwenden können, das ist recht cool gemacht



Einzige Bedinung ist - wie schon weiter vorn gesagt - dass die Bilder kleiner als 2,5 Megabytes sind.

Die Bilder werden von der Software automatisch auf 1024 Pixel auf der laengeren Seite herunterskaliert.


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

achso also werden nach wie vor auf 1024 runterskaliert oder meintest du jetzt beim alten? dann macht das mit der wallpaper idee natürlich keinen sinn  

könntet ihr vielleicht noch die option einschieben dass man ein einzelnes foto verschieben kann? zb aus seiner benutzergallerie in eure bikes oder andersrum.
wäre schon von vorteil.
thx

edit: achja und wie siehts aus mit smileys im fotoalbum


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Dezember 2007)

Schorchi schrieb:


> So schlecht ist das neue Album auch wieder nicht, ich find nur, dass evlt. das neue Fotoalbum farblich dem restlichen Forum angeglichen werden sollte. Man gewöhnt sich außerdem doch an alles.



ja so ne farbliche abstimmung wäre topp.. Corporate Identity quasi!
Und iwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Kommentare der Fotos sehr viel räumlichen Platz beanspruchen. Ggf kann man die auch kleiner gestalten und noch Wertungen ermöglichen, wie im Alten.
Ansonten - wie erwähnt - Top!


----------



## fitze (30. Dezember 2007)

Ist es möglich die Größe der Vorschaubilder etwas zu erhöhen? Ich finde sie so doch arg klein.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Dezember 2007)

ich denke wir sind hier im Classik-Forum da wäre ein wenig beständigkeit angesagt, es muß nicht alles ständig geändert werden und schon garnicht 
wenn es gut ist. Also Back to the Roots, altes Album wieder her ...

Retrorocky


----------



## maenjual (30. Dezember 2007)

ich find das neue super!


----------



## Master | Torben (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das neue Fotoalbum heute zum ersten mal genutzt. Als ich gestern abend mal rein geschaut hab ging es bei mir erstmal: UI! Das ja komisch...

Bei heutigem näherem Hinsehen allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das wirklich viel positives erreicht wurde, an sich sind alle Kritikpunkte die ich beim alten Fotoalbum hatte geändert worden - super!

Das mit der Übersichtlichkeit (gemeint sind hier: Farbgebung, Einrahmung und Größenanpassung an das Browserfenster [beim alten Fotoalbum geht das ohne Probleme von allein]) kriegen die Jungs auf jeden Fall hin.

Bis jetzt - großes Lob!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ich denke wir sind hier im Classik-Forum da wäre ein wenig beständigkeit angesagt, es muß nicht alles ständig geändert werden und schon garnicht
> wenn es gut ist. Also Back to the Roots, altes Album wieder her ...
> 
> Retrorocky



Ich zitiere mich gerade mal selbst (Beitrag #20)
*Bei der aktuellen Albensoftware hätten wir das Album in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen für alle Uploads schliessen müssen - für immer.* Die Fotos nehmen so viel Platz weg , dass der Server voll ist und die bisherige Software kann die Fotos nicht über mehrere Server verteilen. Mit der neuen Software haben wir das Problem nicht...


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es lebe das alte Album. Das neue ist totaler Murks.



Was genau meinst Du?


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:


> *1)*was beim neuen auch fehlt das man auf die normalen benutzerkonnten kommt wenn man bei einem kommentar auf das avatarbild des jeweiligen klickt. man kann nur nur normal wie früher die bilder angucken von ihm
> 
> *2)*im großen und ganzen nach langem angucken finde es sehr unübersichtig und halt nur bling bling aber nicht mehr übersichtlich......die funktion mit dem camera wo man sehen kann welche brennweite verwendet wurde is zwar schön und gut aber man hätte diese funktion auch ins alte album einbaeun können und ich denke mal nicht das es so viele top fotografen hier im forum gibt die sich auch mit den ganzen unterschiden auskennen.....sind doch hier um mal ein gutes bild zu laden aber nicht um profi fortographen zu werden oder bin ich hier im fototforum ??


1) meinst du den Weg vom Fotoalbum ins Forenprofil des Users?
Klicke einfach im Fotoalbum auf das Symbol, dann landest Du im  Forenprofil des Users. Das Symbol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2) Die Anzeige der Exif Daten: 
ich finde sie recht praktisch, wenn ich ein schönes Foto sehe kann ich nachsehen wie es gemacht wurde. Das scheint aber nicht alle zu interessieren. wir werden diesen Exif Block daher ausblendbar machen, das Fotoalbum merkt sich dann deine persönliche Einstellung...


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Sache, gutes Update. Danke.

Ich bin zwar auch ein Freund einfacher Lösungen, und hätte lieber nur ein Fotoalbum statt zwei, aber wenn ihr das alte Album definitiv nicht ins neue portieren wollt, okay.

Wie kann ich denn mein altes Album entfernen, wenn ich alle Bilder ins neue geladen habe? Finde die Doppellösung, wie gesagt, unschön.

Dabei gehen dann wohl alle Kommentare verloren, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

Was mir noch negativ auffällt:

- Als Fototitel wird der Name der Datei gewählt, nicht die Beschreibung. Das war im alten Album besser gelöst.

- Kann man die Sortierung innerhalb eines Albums nicht anpassen?


----------



## blaubaer (30. Dezember 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Was mir noch negativ auffällt:
> 
> - Als Fototitel wird der Name der Datei gewählt, nicht die Beschreibung. Das war im alten Album besser gelöst.



aber auch den kannst du ändern  einfach den titel anklicken, ändern und >> ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke Blaubaer. 
Elmono, hier im 2ten Beitrag habe ich eine Kurzanleitung zum Album geschrieben, flieg da drüber, dann weisst du bescheid


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke,

für Eure Arbeit und Zeit die Ihr hier einbringt, um es mir zu ermöglichen meine Bilder hochzuladen!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Danke Blaubaer.
> Elmono, hier im 2ten Beitrag habe ich eine Kurzanleitung zum Album geschrieben, flieg da drüber, dann weisst du bescheid



Hatte ich gelesen, genau das aber wohl überlesen. 

Bleiben die Fragen zur Sortierung, und wie ich das alte Fotoalbum "loswerde".

Zusätzlich: Wann wird das neue Album in die Profile integriert? Wenn ich mir ein Nutzerprofil angucke, sind da noch die alten Bilder drin.


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Hatte ich gelesen, genau das aber wohl überlesen.
> 
> Bleiben die Fragen zur Sortierung, und wie ich das alte Fotoalbum "loswerde".
> 
> Zusätzlich: Wann wird das neue Album in die Profile integriert? Wenn ich mir ein Nutzerprofil angucke, sind da noch die alten Bilder drin.


Sortierung: weiss noch nicht ob wir das überhaupt umsetzen wollen.

Warum willst Du dein altes Album loswerden? lass es doch so wie es ist...

Profile: demnächst.


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

sortierung: Naja, wenns sonst niemand braucht, lebensnotwendig ist es sicher nicht. Gut fand ich das Feature aber schon.

Altes Album: Wie gesagt, bin ein Freund einfacher Lösungen, und 2 Nutzeralben pro Benutzer sind für mich keine einfache Lösung. Dann lieber den Platz vom alten Server sinnvoll nutzen.

Profile: Gut


----------



## xxFRESHxx (30. Dezember 2007)

aber wenn du deine bilder ins neue album geladen hast kannst du das alte album genauso gut einfach lassen und einfach nicht mehr beachten.
wenn man die alten alben löscht gehen damit logischerweise sämtliche links hier im forum die darauf verweisen ins leere, was alles andere als gut wäre.

ich frag nochmal: "teile auf der waage" galerie?


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

xxfresh: ja, deswegen würde ich keine alten fotos löschen. Oft sind diese ja in Threads eingebunden, all das würde dadurch nicht mehr funktionieren. 

*Teile auf der Waage* ist angelegt, wehe , wenn ich da nicht gleich bilder drin sehe


----------



## xxFRESHxx (30. Dezember 2007)

haha, ich lad gleich mal ein paar rein. und wehe ich bin der einzige der das tut


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ok, müssen wir uns drum kümmern, sit dann ein Berechtigungsproblem



Das Verschieben geht bei mir scheinbar nicht. Sonst gäb es jetzt schon 2 Bilder in der Teile auf der Waage Galerie. 

Kann man die Bilder evtl. auch verlinken? Ich hab sie in meinem privaten Album, würde sie aber auch in das allgemeine Teile auf der Waage Album linken.


----------



## rass (30. Dezember 2007)

Danke für das neue Album, mir gefällt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. Dezember 2007)

Verschieben ruesten wir bald nach, etwas Geduld 

Verlinken bauen wir nicht - zuviel Aufwand, zuwenig Nutzen.


----------



## carmin (30. Dezember 2007)

Mei-o-mei, da starten Thomas und rikman eine großangelegte Nutzerbefragung, stecken monatelang Arbeit in eine neue Software, und was kriegen sie zu hören? Kleinkindergeschrei auf niedrigstem Niveau...

Ist doch bei jeder Umstellung so, dass sie etwas Bereitschaft zur Umgewöhnung erfordert, dass noch nicht alles flutscht wie gewohnt, dass vielleicht manches noch unzweckmäßig gestaltet ist... aber dann macht halt *konstruktive Vorschläge*!

Nach ein paar Tagen hat man sich dran gewöhnt und findet es auf einmal klasse. War bei den letzten Updates hier nicht anders.

Also auch von mir noch ein DICKES DANKE für Eure Mühen!


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Verlinken bauen wir nicht - zuviel Aufwand, zuwenig Nutzen.


Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, da hätten wir gleich das alte behalten können


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Verschieben ruesten wir bald nach, etwas Geduld
> 
> Verlinken bauen wir nicht - zuviel Aufwand, zuwenig Nutzen.





Thomas schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, da hätten wir gleich das alte behalten können



Okay, dann warte ich noch gerne aufs Verschieben. Wenn das verlinken technisch zu aufwändig ist, kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn ihr das weglasst.

Ansonsten danke nochmal für das neue Album. Hat man sich erst dran gewöhnt, arbeitet es sich sehr viel besser damit, und vor allem deutlich schneller!


----------



## fx:flow (30. Dezember 2007)

mal konstruktive kritik:


optisch könnte es farblich vllt noch mehr an euer normales design anlehnen (gelb/grau/leichtes blau) - das fotoalbum wikt mit dem blau/weiss etwas fremd und nich sonderlich zugehörig

die bilder sind auf der detailseite eines bildes zu klein. die mögliche anzeige-größe wird nicht ausgeschöpft. ein hochkant-bild wie bspw dieses von mir wurde um einiges größer hochgeladen, siehe "großes bild", und nun ist da links und rechts vom angezeigten bild noch massig platz. das finde ich äußerst störend. vllt geht da noch was.

denn wenn ich schon auf der detailseite eines bildes bin, will ich auch möglichst viel davon sehen und nicht noch ein weiteres mal klicken, um das foto überhaupt in angemessener größe zu sehen.

sonst aber großes lob, die richtung, in die das album geht, stimmt auf jeden fall, lasst euch nich davon abbringen, auch wenn hier die hälfte nach dem alten schinken schreit. und wenn ihr meine verbesserungsvorschläge annehmt und umsetzt, wird es sowieso noch viel toller


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> mal konstruktive kritik:
> 
> 
> die bilder sind auf der detailseite eines bildes zu klein. die mögliche anzeige-größe wird nicht ausgeschöpft. ein hochkant-bild wie bspw dieses von mir wurde um einiges größer hochgeladen, siehe "großes bild", und nun ist da links und rechts vom angezeigten bild noch massig platz. das finde ich äußerst störend. vllt geht da noch was.
> ...



Dem würde ich mich, nachdem ich ein wenig im Album gesurft bin, auch anschliessen.
Alternativ: Vergrösserung des Bilds, indem man auf das Bild selbst, und nicht auf einen Link "großes Bild" weiter unten klickt.

Schön gelöst ist das z.B. bei Photobucket Alben.

Wo wir gerade bei Photobucket sind: Kann man es einrichten, dass der BBCode direkt in die Zwischenablage kopiert wird, wenn man in das Textfeld mit dem Code klickt?
Sicherlich kein Must-have, aber praktisch.


----------



## Nforcer (30. Dezember 2007)

So langsam komm ich auch immer besser mit dem Album klar. 
Was mich noch stört bzw. ich gerne haben würde:

- _Bewertungen wie im alten Album_

- _Thumbnails größer machen, weil so erkennt man wirklich sehr wenig drauf, die Größe wie sie im alten Album war, war schon gut_

- _Die Kategorien sowohl bei Action als auch bei Bikes: Downhill und Freeride und Dirt und Street zusammenlegen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund warum man diese 4 bzw. 2 Kategorien trennen sollte. Und durch diese Trennung wirds (imho) ein wenig unübersichtlicher_


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt mein neues Album auch soweit eingeräumt und wollte mal mein Feedback los werden:

Was ich gut finde:
- Hochladen geht wirklich etwas schneller 
- Die Bearbeitung der Bilder und Alben ist einfacher
- Ich kann mal aufräumen!  

Was mir nicht gefällt:
- Man hat jetzt zwei Alben
- Mir fehlt die Benachrichtigungsoption bei neuen Kommentaren
- Thumbnails zu klein
- Optik allgemein. Irgendwie steht mal was hier und mal was da und der weiße Hintergrund macht einen unfertigen Eindruck.

Wenn tatsächlich die alte Software an ihren Grenzen war, ist der Schritt natürlich notwendig und nachvollziehbar. Allerdings überwiegen für mich bisher (noch?) klar die Nachteile.


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Dezember 2007)

sorry leute, aber ich fand das alte auch besser.
mir geht es nicht ums bewerten, dass ist mir egal.
aber durch die umstellung funktioniert es nicht mehr, dass
in meiner galerie alle bilder angezeigt werden, wenn auch auf "alle bilder von xxx anzeigen" klicke  
weiterhin muss im neuen album beim hochladen die datei schon den richtigen namen haben,
ein spätere umbenennen ist nicht möglich, mein foto heisst jez "kopie von pic001", ist doch schei$$e  
weiterhin sind die bilder kleiner und bei der kompression leidet die quali extrem  

ich könnte endlos so weiter machen, dass neue bringt einfach keinen vorteil.
auch wenns keinen interessiert, aber jez habe ich keinen grund mehr hier zu bleiben,
da kann ich mich genau so gut abmelden, schei$$ neue galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (30. Dezember 2007)

großes lob! finde das neue album schön.

positiv
+ hochladen geht fix, schöne statusanzeige
+ tag-verwaltung, bild-umbennen geht schnell
+ übersichtlich

negativ
- bewertungssystem fehlt irgendwie
- bilder in detailansicht sollten etwas größer sein
- exif daten sollten ausblendbar sein
- "Startseite Meine Seite Kategorien Benutzer .."-Leiste verbraucht viel Patz auf kleinen Displays..

das wars erstmal. wenn mir noch was auffällt, schreibe ich es hier rein. 


macht weiter so!


----------



## Marcus (30. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt:
> - Man hat jetzt zwei Alben



Was meinst du damit - altes und neues Fotoalbum? Das haben wir jetzt aber schon ein paar mal in diesem Thread erklaert.



> - Mir fehlt die Benachrichtigungsoption bei neuen Kommentaren


Bitte einfach auf den kleinen Briefumschlag klicken - findest du auf jeder Fotoansichtsseite in der rechten Spalte oben.



> - Thumbnails zu klein


Evt. gehen wir da noch ein paar Prozent in Breite/Hoehe.



> - Optik allgemein. Irgendwie steht mal was hier und mal was da und der weiße Hintergrund macht einen unfertigen Eindruck.


Wie ganz oben geschrieben, wird sich noch einiges aendern 



free-for-ride schrieb:


> aber durch die umstellung funktioniert es nicht mehr, dass
> in meiner galerie alle bilder angezeigt werden, wenn auch auf "alle bilder von xxx anzeigen" klicke



Was meinst du damit? Wo klickst du hin?



> weiterhin muss im neuen album beim hochladen die datei schon den richtigen namen haben,
> ein spätere umbenennen ist nicht möglich, mein foto heisst jez "kopie von pic001", ist doch schei$$e


Hast du auch nur einmal den zweiten Beitrag in diesem Thema gelesen? Es reicht auf den Titel des Fotos zu klicken (sowohl in der Einzel- als auch in der Albumansicht) und du kannst ihn an Ort und Stelle aendern!



> weiterhin sind die bilder kleiner und bei der kompression leidet die quali extrem


Kleiner beozgen auf die Abmessungen vielleicht, aber verglichen mit dem alten Fotoalbum wird weit weniger stark komprimiert.



> ich könnte endlos so weiter machen, dass neue bringt einfach keinen vorteil.
> auch wenns keinen interessiert, aber jez habe ich keinen grund mehr hier zu bleiben,
> da kann ich mich genau so gut abmelden, schei$$ neue galerie


Kein Problem, das steht dir frei. Du hast ja zum Glueck kein MTB-News.de-Abo gekauft, da tut es nicht so weh 

Eventuell noch ein paar Worte an alle Noergler. Vorab: auch wenn es vielleicht nicht wisst, Thomas und ich machen das hier (MTB-News.de) in unserer Freizeit.

Wir haben uns vor einer Weile entschlossen, eine neue Software fuer das Fotoalbum zu schreiben, weil damals schon absehbar war, dass mit der alten Software auf Dauer nichts mehr zu gewinnen ist. Wir haben eine Menge unserer User nach ihren Wuenschen fuer ein neues Fotoalbum befragt und haben dadurch viele Dinge gelernt, vor allem wurden uns die Maengel an der alten Software (die uebrigens nur eingekauft ist) vor Augen gefuehrt.

Thomas und ich wollten die neue Software in erster Linie schlank und pragmatisch zu gestalten. Da das Fotoalbum nicht das erste und einzige (und ganz sicher nicht das letzte!) Stueck Software ist, was wir selbst neu fuer MTB-News.de schreiben, haben wir ja schon etwas Erfahrung mit den allgegenwaertigen Noergeleien. Bis jetzt haben sich aber immer alle gut "eingelebt". 

Ich moechte mal die Leute hoeren, wenn wir von heute auf morgen wieder auf eine aeltere Version z. B. der Forensoftware downgraden wuerden. Ich denke, es rufen dann die gleichen User, die schon beim Upgrade gemeckert haben 

In diesem Sinne: versucht doch erst mal das neue Fotoalbum zu entdecken. Auch wenn es nicht so bloated ist, wie das alte Fotoalbum, gibt es offenbar doch noch etliche Sachen, die von einigen noch nicht entdeckt wurden. Fuer uns (ja, wir nehmen uns heraus, auch ein paar Vorteile vom neuen Fotoalbum zu haben ...) zeigt sich aber schon, dass wir serverseitig eine Menge Last sparen. Ihr solltet es durch eine spuerbar gestiegene Geschwindigkeit ebenfalls bemerkt haben.

Danke an alle, die hier konstruktiv Vorschlaege einbringen!

Viele Gruesse, rikman

postscriptum: Uebrigens, soooo schlecht kann das neue Fotoalbum gar nicht sein - innerhalb von knapp zwei Tagen wurden immerhin bereits 3000 Fotos hochgeladen. Das ist immerhin rund ein Prozent der Anzahl Fotos im alten Album. Und das existiert bereits seit ein paar Jahren ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit - altes und neues Fotoalbum? Das haben wir jetzt aber schon ein paar mal in diesem Thread erklaert.


Der Grund ist klar. Gefallen muß es mir aber trotzdem nicht.  



rikman schrieb:


> Bitte einfach auf den kleinen Briefumschlag klicken - findest du auf jeder Fotoansichtsseite in der rechten Spalte oben.


AH! Wäre sinnvoll, wenn das wie bei Forumsbeiträgen auch für eigene Fotos und Fotos, die man kommentiert hat, automatisch aktiviert wäre.



rikman schrieb:


> Evt. gehen wir da noch ein paar Prozent in Breite/Hoehe.


Wäre prima!  



rikman schrieb:


> Wie ganz oben geschrieben, wird sich noch einiges aendern


Davon gehe ich aus. Wird schon wieder werden. Danke für eure Arbeit!


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Dezember 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> aber durch die umstellung funktioniert es nicht mehr, dass
> in meiner galerie alle bilder angezeigt werden, wenn auch auf "alle bilder von xxx anzeigen" klicke
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du ein bild eines x-beliebigen users in der alten galerie aufrufst, hast du unter den bild die möglichkeit
einen link anzuklicken mit dem namen "alle bilder von x-user anzeigen".
ich hoffe du kannst mir soweit folgen......
klicks du jetzt auf den oben genanten link, werden nicht alle bilder angezeigt.sondern nur die, die nicht in selbsterstellten alben sind.
früher wurden wirklich alle bilder angezeigt, ob diese jez in öffentlichen gruppen waren oder
in einem von dem user angelegtes album war egal, alle bilder die zu user xyz gehörten wurden angezeigt.
dies ist jez nicht mehr (in alter galerie)


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch erst gedacht, ochne ein neues Album wie sieht das denn aus usw...
Aber es wird ja ständig was dran verbessert so dass es im Prinzip jetzt schon wesentlich besser als das alte ist.
Wenn dann noch die Verschiebefunktion für Bilder und evtl ne Bewertungsleiste dazukommt kann man das alte im Endeffekt auch ganz abschalten.
Wird schon jeder seine Bilder rüberkopieren auch wenns mal ein bisschen Act bedeutet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit!


----------



## MrFreak (30. Dezember 2007)

wieso wurden denn jetzt Dirt- und Streetbikes zusammengelegt ?? es sind doch schon so viele Unter"foren" da, da hätt man das jetzt auch lassen können! -,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> wenn du ein bild eines x-beliebigen users in der alten galerie aufrufst, hast du unter den bild die möglichkeit
> einen link anzuklicken mit dem namen "alle bilder von x-user anzeigen".
> ich hoffe du kannst mir soweit folgen......
> klicks du jetzt auf den oben genanten link, werden nicht alle bilder angezeigt.sondern nur die, die nicht in selbsterstellten alben sind.
> ...



das geht doch genauso auch im neuen album  
unter neueste fotos steht "alle fotos anzeigen" wenn ich zb bei dir auf fotos klicke (neues album).


----------



## sms (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> - Foto verschieben: auf der rechten Seite unter Optionen geht das (zumindest bei mir)


Bei mir nicht?
Oder ich bin zu doof.  
Ich kann meine eigenen Bilder nur löschen, drehen oder melden
aber nicht verschieben in meine eigenen Kategorien.


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

das mit dem verschieben geht noch nicht. steht aber auch weiter oben. richtig lesen 

was aber sehr verwirrend ist dass jeder seine alten bikes alle öffentlich hochlädt und man überhaupt kein plan mehr hat wer jetzt welches bike grade aktuell fährt.
hoffe das ändert sich wieder wenn die verschiebefunktion funktioniert.


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte da noch ne änderung für die NEUE galerie:

währe echt super, wenn man mehr bilder auf einer seite unterkriegen könnte,
soll heißen: wenn ich auf alle bilder anzeigen bei mit klicke, werden auf einer seite
16 bilder angezeigt, würde aber gerne die option wie beim alten album haben, dass
ich zb auch 24 bilder auf einer seite anzeigen kann oder sogar noch mehr 


weiterhin würde ich noch eine kleine sache umstellen,
wenn ich in dem profil einer users bin und dort "neueste bilder des users" anklicke
gelange ich wieder in die alten galerie.
hier währe es aber sehr sinnvoll in der neuen galerie zu landen !!!


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> weiterhin würde ich noch eine kleine sache umstellen,
> wenn ich in dem profil einer users bin und dort "neueste bilder des users" anklicke
> gelange ich wieder in die alten galerie.
> hier währe es aber sehr sinnvoll in der neuen galerie zu landen !!!



Das ist erledigt (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe)
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Dezember 2007)

schade, dass man die alten bilder nicht in die neue version übertragen kann. diese doppelte buchführung ist doch recht umständlich. ich werde mir gut überlegen, ob ich in zukunft hier noch bilder einstelle. vermutlich werden sie demnächst eher bei deviantart oder auf einer eigenen seite landen. wenn man hier was präsentieren will kann man ja immer noch verlinken.


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist erledigt (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe)
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



hast mich richtig verstanden 
jez ist super


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> schade, dass man die alten bilder nicht in die neue version übertragen kann. diese doppelte buchführung ist doch recht umständlich. ich werde mir gut überlegen, ob ich in zukunft hier noch bilder einstelle. vermutlich werden sie demnächst eher bei deviantart oder auf einer eigenen seite landen. wenn man hier was präsentieren will kann man ja immer noch verlinken.


Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - ich verstehe das Problem immer noch nicht - warum kann man nicht einfach ab jetzt die neuen Fotos ins neue hochladen und die alten im alten lassen? Ins alte sehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr, Kommentare die dort noch zu meinen Fotos ankommen sehe ich eh in meinem RSS Feed von dort..?


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

weil keiner lust hat ständig in 2 fotoalben gucken zu müssen, und wenn man zb ein foto sucht könnte das unter umständen nervig sein. natürlich nur wenn man viele pics hat. das alte müsste dann schon irgendwann abgeschafft werden oder?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30. Dezember 2007)

naja alt oder neu. meckern bringt ja jetz eh nix. naja und zum thema geschwindigkeit. ich merk da keinen deutlichen unterschied da es bei mir eh ultra lange dauert nen foto hochzuladen weil ich kein glücklicher dsl user bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> naja alt oder neu. meckern bringt ja jetz eh nix. naja und zum thema geschwindigkeit. ich merk da keinen deutlichen unterschied da es bei mir eh ultra lange dauert nen foto hochzuladen weil ich kein glücklicher dsl user bin


da bist du wohl einer der wenigen  
bei mir ist das neue album ca 1000 mal schneller


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> da bist du wohl einer der wenigen
> bei mir ist das neue album ca 1000 mal schneller


ja stochert nur als weiter in der schon soooo tiefen wunde rum


----------



## xxFRESHxx (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - ich verstehe das Problem immer noch nicht - warum kann man nicht einfach ab jetzt die neuen Fotos ins neue hochladen und die alten im alten lassen? Ins alte sehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr, Kommentare die dort noch zu meinen Fotos ankommen sehe ich eh in meinem RSS Feed von dort..?


seh ich genauso...
aber weil schon das stichwort RSS feed gefallen ist. geht das in der neuen galerie auch wieder? also nur die eigenen bilder abonieren, nicht das ganze fotoalbum, so wie es der link in der kopfleiste bewirkt.


----------



## punkt (30. Dezember 2007)

was mir heute negativ aufgefallen ist: die thumbnails im neuen sind ne spur zu klein


----------



## Thomas (30. Dezember 2007)

RSS: da wir selbst RSS-Intensivuser sind wird das in allen denkbaren Varianten kommen

Punkt: ja, steht weiter oben, die quadrate werden wir noch einen tick grösser machen


----------



## MrFreak (30. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> wieso wurden denn jetzt Dirt- und Streetbikes zusammengelegt ?? es sind doch schon so viele Unter"foren" da, da hätt man das jetzt auch lassen können! -,-



!!!- bitte ne Antwort. Ich finde es total doof so.


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

geil, ihr habt endlich die verschiebe funktion eingebaut. 
  

thx, jetzt ist es sogut wie perfekt.


*edit*
hab grade gemerkt man kann nur fotos verschieben die öffentlich stehen. bitte das auch noch auf die benutzergallerien freischalten. und die eigenen sets sollten in der verschiebefunktion auch mit angezeigt werden. wenn ich ein bild von downhillbikes in meine eigene gallerie bringen will oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> !!!- bitte ne Antwort. Ich finde es total doof so.



weil es keine großen unterschiede zwischen dirt und streetbikes gibt nehm ich an


----------



## Nforcer (30. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> weil es keine großen unterschiede zwischen dirt und streetbikes gibt nehm ich an



Ganz genau! Wäre total unsinnig diese Trennung, man könnte auch noch BMX dazu nehmen. Aber da gibs dann bestimmt wieder gemecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (30. Dezember 2007)

ich fand es grad total doof, das jetzt nur dirt-, und streetbikes zusammen gepackt werden, und der rest so gelassen wird, wo auch kein großer unterschied ist. aber das wurde ja jetzt auch geändert. ende der geschichte- so ist es besser ^^


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> ich fand es grad total doof, das jetzt nur dirt-, und streetbikes zusammen gepackt werden, und der rest so gelassen wird, wo auch kein großer unterschied ist. aber das wurde ja jetzt auch geändert. ende der geschichte- so ist es besser ^^



stimmt nicht denn downhill und freeridebikes wurdenauch zusammengelegt


----------



## MrFreak (30. Dezember 2007)

Meinen Satz nochmla durchlesen und zu einem Schlusspunkt kommen. Dann fällt dir auf, dass deine Antwort in meinem Satz auch verpackt ist


----------



## Trickz (30. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> Meinen Satz nochmla durchlesen und zu einem Schlusspunkt kommen. Dann fällt dir auf, dass deine Antwort in meinem Satz auch verpackt ist



stimmt, du verwirrst mich


----------



## andi. (30. Dezember 2007)

achja ich finde auch, dass ein kommentar einfahc zu viel platz verbraucht. das sollte etwas gestaucht werden!


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - ich verstehe das Problem immer noch nicht - warum kann man nicht einfach ab jetzt die neuen Fotos ins neue hochladen und die alten im alten lassen? Ins alte sehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr, Kommentare die dort noch zu meinen Fotos ankommen sehe ich eh in meinem RSS Feed von dort..?



Wer behält die Ex noch in der Wohnung, wenn er schon ne neue hat? 

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hätte auch lieber nur ein Fotoalbum anstatt eines alten und einem neuem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonzrprobiker (31. Dezember 2007)

sry aber das neue fotoalbum ist total behindert


----------



## Marcus (31. Dezember 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> sry aber das neue fotoalbum ist total behindert



Ueberdenke bitte deine Wortwahl. Wenn du Kritik hast, aeussere sie auf eine vernuenftige Art und Weise.


----------



## alöx (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds noch amüsanter das sich hier alle wiederholen müssen. Hey Jungs und Mädels das meißte was hier geschrieben wird steht schon in den Eingangsbeiträgen.


----------



## HB76 (31. Dezember 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> sry aber das neue fotoalbum ist total behindert



und was ist deine ausrede?


----------



## numinisflo (31. Dezember 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> sry aber das neue fotoalbum ist total behindert



Es macht immer wieder Spaß solch argumentativ gesicherte und fundierte Kritik zu lesen. 

Junge, mach dir mal Gedanken über die ganze Arbeit welche in den Dienst des Fotoalbums gesteckt wurde und welche Vorteile die ganzen Neuerungen bringen. Aber bitte lass uns, mich und den Rest der Menschheit mit deinen dämlichen Kommentaren zufrieden.

@Admins: Bis auf minimale Feinheiten ist das neue Fotoalbum sehr gelungen. Danke.


----------



## Trickz (31. Dezember 2007)

^^ da hat er vollkommen recht!
bitte aber nochmal die verschiebefunktion unter die lupe nehmen, ich kann keine pics aus meiner gallerie ins öffentliche verschieben


----------



## Stylo77 (31. Dezember 2007)

ich fänds gut wenn die bildgrösse automatisch runtergerechnet würde


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst eine bleibig grosse datei mit 2 MB hochladen und es wird automatisch ein Bild mit 1024er Kantenlänge daraus gemacht...
zusätzlich noch eins mit 550px Breite, 120px Breite und 65 px Breite...
Was fehlt dir jetzt genau?


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> naja alt oder neu. meckern bringt ja jetz eh nix. naja und zum thema geschwindigkeit. ich merk da keinen deutlichen unterschied da es bei mir eh ultra lange dauert nen foto hochzuladen weil ich kein glücklicher dsl user bin


Du merkst es an mehreren Stellen:
Beim hochladen kannst Du mehrere Dateien auswählen - das geht sehr viel schneller schneller als vorher. Der Upload dauert dann im Prinzip ähnlich lange, nur sagt dir das Programm, wie lange der Upload noch dauern wird.

Wenn du nachträglich Titel oder Beschreibungen ändern willst geht das ebenfalls schneller, früher musstest Du auf ändern klicken und einen neue Seite laden - jetzt kannst Du das an Ort und Stelle tun und einfach auf den Titel oder die Beschreibung klicken und es ändern und speichern, ohne dass die Seite extra neu geladen weden muss. Das Selbe hast Du auch bei Favoriten (einfach auf den Stern klicken) und bei Emailbenachrichtigungen (einfach auf den Briefumschlag klicken).


----------



## Stylo77 (31. Dezember 2007)

also meine bilder sind normal 4-8 mb gross 
somit muss ich alles extra verkleinern, das es hier rein passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

*Ja, klar!*

Wo liegt denn der Sinn darin eine 8MB grosse Datei hochzuladen , wenn sie eh runterskaliert wird? lass sie mit Picasa, Lightroom oder was auch immer verkleinert in einen Ordner ausgeben, den kannst Du dann in einem Rutsch hochladen. Geht sicher schneller als solche Monsterdateien hochzuladen und unsere Server mit der Skalierung zu belasten...


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2007)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also meine bilder sind normal 4-8 mb gross
> somit muss ich alles extra verkleinern, das es hier rein passt



wer eine cam hat mit 4-8mb, hat auch programm für fotosberarbeitung 
und wenn du die bilder jetzt schon z.b. auf 1024px vekleinerst, hats einige vorteile; noch schnellere uploadzeit, mehr platz falls mal die speicherkapazität pro juser begrentzt wird  


ich find die gallery fast noch besser als bei Flickr, immerhin funzt hier der upload in dem sinne, und die darstellung der einzelnen kategorien ist übersichtlicher als vorher


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (31. Dezember 2007)

weiß nicht ob das schonmal einer gefragt hatte aber gibt es auch wieder diese punkteverteiling oder nur noch normale kommentare wie im forum?


----------



## CedricC (31. Dezember 2007)

ich muss auch mal ein bisschen kritik üben:
das neue fotoalbum ist irgendwie unübersichtlich
 -man wird förmlich erschlagen von den vielen links
 -das ganze sieht (noch) sehr unausgereift aus (macht doch lieber auf der "startseite" des fotoalbums einen link zu den verschiedenen kategorien
also in etwa so       
[link]BIKES& parts[/link](unterkategorien...)

[link]action[/link]

[link]sonstiges[/link]

neuste bilder können m.M.n. drinbleiben aber weiter unten!
neueste kommentare müssen doch nicht unbedingt sein (auf jedenfall kleiner!)
neueste favoriten: siehe oben

tags: in einem wort KLEINER (!!!)

ps: ich weiß die seite ist noch im aufbau...
 schön finde ich aber, dass man noch auf die alten fotos zugreifen kann
weiter so


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> ich muss auch mal ein bisschen kritik üben:
> das neue fotoalbum ist irgendwie unübersichtlich
> -man wird förmlich erschlagen von den vielen links
> -das ganze sieht (noch) sehr unausgereift aus (macht doch lieber auf der "startseite" des fotoalbums einen link zu den verschiedenen kategorien
> ...


Danke für deinen Beitrag,
Tipp: benutze das album mal ein wenig, lade zumindest mal ein Foto hoch oder gib einen Kommetnar ab, dann legt sich das mit der Unübersichtlichkeit auch (bei mir und vielen anderen Usern war es nur Gewöhnungssache)...

Im alten Album nahmen die Kategorien 2 ganze Bildschirmseiten ein und es gab viel mehr Links dort, jetzt ist es nur noch Postkartengrösse. Das möchtest Du noch weiter reduzieren?

Wenn die neuesten Bilder weiter runter sollen, was soll dann stattdessen drüber hinkommen?
Die Kommentare wurden auf Wunsch mehrere User eingefügt.
Die Tags sind am Seitenende, wenn sie dich nicht interessieren muss Du nicht runterscrollen 

Wie schon ungefähr 27 mal in diesem Thema geschrieben wird die Oberfläche noch aufgehübscht, allerdings erst im nächsten Jahr.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Du merkst es an mehreren Stellen:
> Beim hochladen kannst Du mehrere Dateien auswählen - das geht sehr viel schneller schneller als vorher. Der Upload dauert dann im Prinzip ähnlich lange, nur sagt dir das Programm, wie lange der Upload noch dauern wird.
> 
> Wenn du nachträglich Titel oder Beschreibungen ändern willst geht das ebenfalls schneller, früher musstest Du auf ändern klicken und einen neue Seite laden - jetzt kannst Du das an Ort und Stelle tun und einfach auf den Titel oder die Beschreibung klicken und es ändern und speichern, ohne dass die Seite extra neu geladen weden muss. Das Selbe hast Du auch bei Favoriten (einfach auf den Stern klicken) und bei Emailbenachrichtigungen (einfach auf den Briefumschlag klicken).



wie gesagt meckern bringt eh nix und will ich auch nicht mehr. werd mich so wie alle anderen auch dran gewöhnen müssen. 
das mit dem ändern der bild titel im alten album muss ich dich allerdings korigieren. hatte man dort auch mehrer bilder hochgeladen so wurde nach erfolgreichem hochladen schon ein fenster geöffnet wo man (Titel, Ordner usw) bereits ändern konnte. das mit der extra seite war bei mir nur wenn ich 1-2 bilder hochgeladen hatte. aber ist ja jetzt auch egal. wollt es nur mal gesagt haben.
so wie ihr es jetzt geregelt habt mit dem umbennen ist es schon in ordnung und daran hab ich auch nix auszusetzen
allerdings sollten eventuel die fenster zum kommentare schreiben nen bischen verkleinern werden.
was mir persönlich auch noch fehlt ist das bewertungssystem
das wäre es jetzt auch schon von meiner seite. sollte mir noch was einfallen werd ich es hier posten


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> wie gesagt meckern bringt eh nix und will ich auch nicht mehr. werd mich so wie alle anderen auch dran gewöhnen müssen.
> das mit dem ändern der bild titel im alten album muss ich dich allerdings korigieren. hatte man dort auch mehrer bilder hochgeladen so wurde nach erfolgreichem hochladen schon ein fenster geöffnet wo man (Titel, Ordner usw) bereits ändern konnte. das mit der extra seite war bei mir nur wenn ich 1-2 bilder hochgeladen hatte. aber ist ja jetzt auch egal. wollt es nur mal gesagt haben.


deswegen hatte ich geschrieben _nachträglich_...


----------



## bighitzäpfchen (31. Dezember 2007)

das alte war schön übersichtlich und einfach und da konnte auch jeder fotos usw hochladen, der nciht viel ahung von der materie hat das neue ist beim hochladen ja sogar auf englisch und halt viel zu viele optionen die man nicht brauch


----------



## Trickz (31. Dezember 2007)

@thomas schaut ihr nochmal nach der verschiebefunktion bitte? habs schon ein paar mal erwähnt aber wurde nicht drauf eingegangen 
wie siehts aus mit smileys wenn schon keine bewertungsskala?

@bighitzäpchen
wo ist das problem? man geht auf meine seite und da steht dick und fett *bilder hierher hochladen* als 1. punkt.
und in den jeweiligen kategorien steht ganz unten *fotos hierher hochladen*.
auf englisch ist lediglich das wort upload unter dem uploadfenster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> @thomas schaut ihr nochmal nach der verschiebefunktion bitte? habs schon ein paar mal erwähnt aber wurde nicht drauf eingegangen
> wie siehts aus mit smileys wenn schon keine bewertungsskala?
> 
> @bighitzäpchen
> ...



@Trickz: Verschieben wird gemacht aber nicht mehr heute.

@bighitzäpfchen: wo genau kam es dir kompliziert vor ? an welcher stelle war es dir zu englisch? Welche Optionen findest Du überflüssig?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find´s super einfach, aber ich bin auch kein Computerfreak. Habe meine Bilder mit XnView 50% verkleinert und dann gleich 10 Stück auf einmal hochgeladen, geht ruck zuck im Vergleich zum alten Album; da war das Bilder-Hochladen eine nachmittagfüllende Beschäftigung. Und nachträglich was ändern geht auch einfach. Ich find´s super!


----------



## ibislover (31. Dezember 2007)

enduro und AM bikes postet man in welcher kategorie!?  

ansonsten gefällt mir das neue album gut. vorallem das umbennen und tags vergeben ist ne feine sache!

kann man die reihenfolge innerhalb eines albums auch ändern bzw. beliebig festlegen?

dank eund gruß,
phil


----------



## radonzrprobiker (31. Dezember 2007)

@thomas das mit der kamera ist überflüssig das versteht nur jeder 50. man kann die bilder leider nciht bewerten und mich stört es das wenn man auf ein bild klickt dadrüber nochmal viele kleine kommen,und die einzelnen kleinen anzeigebilder hätten was größer sein können


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

- Exif-Daten: kann in Zukunft jeder selbst einstellen ob es sichtbar sein soll oder nicht
- Bewerten: wenn du ein Bild toll findest schreib es drunter. Die Bewertungen haben in Vergangenheit viel Ärger gebracht, daher gibt es diese hier nicht.
- Früher gab es auch die Bilder drüber, es werden dir einfach die Bilder aus dem Album angezeigt.
- wie hier im Thread schon mehrfach geschrieben werden die Quadrate noch vergrössert.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Dezember 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - ich verstehe das Problem immer noch nicht - warum kann man nicht einfach ab jetzt die neuen Fotos ins neue hochladen und die alten im alten lassen? Ins alte sehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr, Kommentare die dort noch zu meinen Fotos ankommen sehe ich eh in meinem RSS Feed von dort..?



also ich sehe mir durchaus auch noch alte bilder hin und wieder an und ich weiß dass das anderen auch so geht. ich will halt gerne alle bilder an einem ort wissen, wo ich auch schnell alles wieder finde. mit dem neuen interface muß ich mich erstmal vetraut machen. auf den ersten blick wirkte es wenig intuitiv und unübersichtlich, aber abwarten... mit hohem fieber nimmt man eh selektiv war, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!


----------



## radonzrprobiker (31. Dezember 2007)

könntest du es so machen das die bilder aus dem album etwas größer werden und waagerecht angezeigt werden und nicht senkrecht,das spart platz und ist übersichtlicher


----------



## *S.F.T.* (31. Dezember 2007)

konstruktiver beitrag:

ich habe absolut nichts gegen das neue fotoalbum, welches sich ja garnicht vermeiden ließ.
aber es wäre echt super wenn ihr die thumbnails vergrößern würdet so wie im alten album!
und etwas mehr farben im neuen album wären auch nicht schlecht(z.B. so wie im alten)

mir ist bewusst, dass diese punkte schon genannt wurden, ich wollte sie nur nochmal verstärken

ansonsten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> könntest du es so machen das die bilder aus dem album etwas größer werden und waagerecht angezeigt werden und nicht senkrecht,das spart platz und ist übersichtlicher


Ich hab das Gefühl, daß das Anzeigeformat hier noch nicht stimmt. Daher wirkt das auch so unübersichtlich:
- Galerievorschau-Bilder sind derzeit senkrecht angeordnet und darüber und darunter stehen jeweils graue, an den Ecken gerundete Quadrate. Diese Rundungen sehen eigentlich aus wie eine Abschlußteil, wenn die Anordnung waagrecht wäre.
- Unter dieser Vorschauleiste kommt dann bei mir das Bild selbst, die Anzeige und die Kommentarbox auf der linken Seite, wobei rechts noch Platz ist
- Darunter kommt dann in etwas mehr Platz, als auf der rechten Seite wäre, die Optionen-Leiste.

Der Verstndlickeit halber hier mal ein paar Screenshots, was ich meine:



















Sieht das bei allen so aus? Woran liegt das?


Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir die neue Gallerie was das Bearbeiten angeht immer besser, desto mehr ich mich damit beschäftige.


----------



## J-CooP (31. Dezember 2007)

Da stimmt was nicht. Das sollte so aussehen:

*EDIT: Im Internet Explorer verhaut er es bei mir auch!*


----------



## Thomas (31. Dezember 2007)

kümmern wir uns drum, aber nicht mehr heute...


----------



## bighitzäpfchen (31. Dezember 2007)

gut danke dann bin ich auch zufrieden wenns so wie bei J-Coop aussieht


----------



## kohpa (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Zuerst mal wünsche ich allen ein gutes, neues Jahr!

Vielleicht habe ich etwas übersehen oder schnalle es nicht. Wenn ich im neuen Album über den Link "hier geht's lang" ins alte Album wechsle, finde ich meine Fotos nicht. Vorher war da immer der Link "meine Gallerie" um meine Bilder anzuzeigen. Muss ich nun immer zuerst einen von mir verfassten Beitrag suchen und dann unter dem Benutzerbild auf "Fotos alt" gehen, oder gibt es noch einen andern Weg zu meinen Fotos?
Danke!

Opa


----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2008)

@ Schwarzer Kater und andere:
Das Problem mit der fehlerhaften Darstellung tritt nur mit dem IE6 auf (der ist uralt, von 2001)- im aktuellen IE7 sieht es aus wie gewünscht.
Updaten auf den aktuellen internet Explorer behebt das Problem also schnell. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - ich verstehe das Problem immer noch nicht - warum kann man nicht einfach ab jetzt die neuen Fotos ins neue hochladen und die alten im alten lassen?


Das Problem verstehe ich durchaus... Einfach im neuen Album weitermachen wäre okay, solang man nur ereignisbezogene Alben hat (wie: "mein Urlaub 1984" oder "Eurobike 2009").  Viele haben aber auch Alben wie "meine Bikes" oder "meine Verletzungen" oder "meine Strafzettel". Da kommt (wohl oder übel) immer mal wieder was dazu. Und der Wunsch, da alles beisammen zu halten, ist doch nachvollziehbar.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie aufwendig das wäre: Neben dem Link "Album anlegen" noch sowas wie "Album übernehmen" anbieten. Nach Klick gibt man einen Link ins alte Album an (einfacher noch: alle Alben werden übernommen), und statt aus dem upload-tmp-Verzeichnis grabscht sich Euer neues Album einfach die Fotos aus den alten Benutzeralben...

Okay, dann kommt gleich der Wunsch, auch noch die Kommentare zu übernehmen. Das wäre dann wohl doch zu viel des Aufwands. Kümmert Euch ruhig erst um die wichtigeren Dinge.

ps: Falls noch jemand Probleme in dieser Richtung haben sollte: Der Flash-Uploader hat sich bei mir ziemlich daneben benommen (Verweigerung des Uploads, Dialogboxen mit unverständlichen Fehlermeldungen bis hin zum Browserabschuss/Segmentation Fault). Das Update des Flash-Plugins von 9.0.31 aufs aktuelle 9.0.115 scheint das aber behoben zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag: 
Man kann die Bilder ja nach Datum sortieren. Leider wird aber nur nach dem Datum des Einstellens sortiert, nicht nach dem Erstellungdatum. Wäre für Alpencross-Bilder toll, da sie dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge sind. Oder mach ich was falsch?
Der Vorschlag von Carmin mit dem Album kopieren wäre natürlich eine echt feine Sache!
Ansonsten ein gutes Neues! Und eigentlich auch mal danke an die Admins, die sich mit dem Forum so viel Arbeit machen! Das IBC ist echt ein super Ding.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (1. Januar 2008)

mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen
bei der eingabe von tags werden ja umlaute automatisch umgewandelt. also "ü" in "ue" und so. das führt allerdings dazu, dass man mache dinge über die suche nicht findet. wenn ich z.B. nach "kettenführung" suche werden meine bilder nicht gefunden weil der tag "kettenfuehrung" lautet...


----------



## free-for-ride (1. Januar 2008)

@Opaflink: gute frage, interessiert mich auch

@Thomas und andere:

ich musste mich auch erst ans neue gewöhnen
und habe auch gemeckert.
aber jez muss ich sagen:

HUT AB, einfach super 


eine bitte habe ich noch:

kann man wieder auf der albumseite einen link anbringen,
mit dem ich wie im alten album direkt in mein kontrollzentrum springen kann?

ps. ach ja, und frohes neues jahr


----------



## Stevo_L (1. Januar 2008)

Also mir gefiehl das alte viel besser!
Jetzt mit dem neuen macht es keinen spass mehr!
Ich werde nicht mehr so oft reinschaun....


----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen
> bei der eingabe von tags werden ja umlaute automatisch umgewandelt. also "ü" in "ue" und so. das führt allerdings dazu, dass man mache dinge über die suche nicht findet. wenn ich z.B. nach "kettenführung" suche werden meine bilder nicht gefunden weil der tag "kettenfuehrung" lautet...



Guter Hinweis, ich schreibe das auf die Bugs-Liste.

BTW, die Darstellung sollte jetzt auch im Internet Explorer 6 einigermassen hinhauen. Sorry dafuer! Ihr solltet trotzdem darueber nachdenken, mal den Browser upzugraden, Internet Explorer 7 ist seit einiger Zeit verfuegbar und bringt einige Verbesserungen hinsichtlich Darstellung aber auch Sicherheit mit sich (und der Internet Explorer 8 schickt sich an, noch in diesem Jahr herauszukommen). Wie Thomas schon sagte, ist der IE6 ein recht betagtes Stueck Software ...


----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2008)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> kann man wieder auf der albumseite einen link anbringen,
> mit dem ich wie im alten album direkt in mein kontrollzentrum springen kann?



Ist jetzt erst mal ganz oben untergebracht. Wir finden sicher noch einen besseren Platz dafuer.


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht nur ein temporäres Problem: Bei zu schmalem Fototitel erscheint der etwas verloren rechts überm Foto, während das Datum drunter steht.

Also vllt das div.microimage so breit machen wie div.photodump oder mit Textumflusskontrolle (float) arbeiten oder sonstwie (<br />...)


----------



## K!S (1. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das neue Album erstmal sehr gut und übersichtlich!
Was man besser machen könnte!

- die Vorschaubilder im originalen Bildformat belassen, nicht so beschneiden!
----> oder Größer

- die Tags auf der Hauptseite unten links finde ich viel zu groß. 
----> so wie unten rechts würde doch genügen. 

- mir ist beim Bilder hochladen 3 mal Firefox abgekackt, ich kann jetzt aber nicht sagen ob es an mein PC oder dem Fotoalbum liegt...

- der Upload Balken verhält sich eigenartig, beim hochladen eines Bildes springt er auf (99% und 0 Dateien hoch geladen) und der 1% ist dann mein Bild? 
----> könnte man vielleicht hinschreiben 10 von 250KB oder so? und die Bilder? (so wie beim ICQ?)


----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2008)

Carmin, jetzt ist es hoffentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2008)

K!S schrieb:


> - die Vorschaubilder im originalen Bildformat belassen, nicht so beschneiden!
> ----> oder Größer



Wurde schon öfters geschrieben, die werden wir grösser machen


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

K!S schrieb:


> - mir ist beim Bilder hochladen 3 mal Firefox abgekackt, ich kann jetzt aber nicht sagen ob es an mein PC oder dem Fotoalbum liegt...


Vllt dasselbe Problem wie ich, versuchs mal mit einem Update des Flash-Plugins.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=German



rikman schrieb:


> Carmin, jetzt ist es hoffentlich besser.


jow, auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## J-CooP (1. Januar 2008)

Schade, auch mit dem neuen Flash-Player funktioniert der Upload nicht.


----------



## Marcus (1. Januar 2008)

J-CooP, hast du irgendwelche "Sicherheits"-Software installiert? Norton Internet Security oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2008)

Ich habe begonnen im Wiki eine Doku zum Fotoalbum zu erstellen, wem noch etwas einfällt darf es direkt dort eintragen:
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum


----------



## downhiller93 (1. Januar 2008)

hi 
ich hab ma ne frage zum neuen fotoalbum 
wie macht man die bilder in die eigenen katigorien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (1. Januar 2008)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab ma ne frage zum neuen fotoalbum
> wie macht man die bilder in die eigenen katigorien





Thomas schrieb:


> Ich habe begonnen im Wiki eine Doku zum Fotoalbum zu erstellen, wem noch etwas einfällt darf es direkt dort eintragen:
> http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum



!


----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2008)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab ma ne frage zum neuen fotoalbum
> wie macht man die bilder in die eigenen katigorien



Beim upload auswählen. Von einem öffentlichen Album in ein persönliches verschieben geht aktuell noch nicht.


----------



## osarias (1. Januar 2008)

Ist es möglich das man Bilder noch Umbenennt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> BTW, die Darstellung sollte jetzt auch im Internet Explorer 6 einigermassen hinhauen. Sorry dafuer! Ihr solltet trotzdem darueber nachdenken, mal den Browser upzugraden, Internet Explorer 7 ist seit einiger Zeit verfuegbar und bringt einige Verbesserungen hinsichtlich Darstellung aber auch Sicherheit mit sich (und der Internet Explorer 8 schickt sich an, noch in diesem Jahr herauszukommen). Wie Thomas schon sagte, ist der IE6 ein recht betagtes Stueck Software ...


IE7 läuft aber nicht mit Win2000. Das ist ein Seniorenclub bei mir!   Darstellung funktioniert aber jetzt prima. Danke!


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2008)

osarias schrieb:


> Ist es möglich das man Bilder noch Umbenennt?


http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum#Fotos_umbenennen


----------



## MrFreak (2. Januar 2008)

ok mitlerweile an alles schön gewöhnt^^. doch eine Frage habe ich noch. Kann man es im Album den nicht so machen, dass wenn man ein Kommentar unter ein Bild schreibt, das es automatisch an erster Position der ersten Seite kommt. halt so wie im alten Album. Das fehlt mir irgendwie doch schon sehr. Wäre super wenn man dies noch so einrichten könnte


----------



## pEju (2. Januar 2008)

die miniaturansichten in der übersicht sind sind bißchen sehr klein!

wenn man schon von pinkbike kopiert, dann kann man die fuktion,
wo man die größe selber einstellt auch noch mit rein machen .


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> die miniaturansichten in der übersicht sind sind bißchen sehr klein!


Sieh mal 12 Beiträge weiter oben...


----------



## Coffee (2. Januar 2008)

:top: habe gleich alles aus meinem alten album gelöscht und im neuen was hochgeladen, zum einstand 2008 

coffee


----------



## Trickz (2. Januar 2008)

ein frohes neues jahr wünsche ich euch allen!

bin mal gespannt ob auch der rest der community ins neue album findet, bis jetzt es leider noch sehr dürftig. ohne smileys auch alles nur halb so spaßig wie ich finde 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (2. Januar 2008)

Verschieben klappt ja mittlerweile auch, toll!

3 Sachen, die ich mir noch wünsche:


größere Thumbnails, evtl. selber einzustellen (seid ihr dran, ich weiß)

nachdem man auf ein Bild klickt um es groß zu sehen, bitte auch mit Klick aufs große Bild zurück auf die Übersichtsseite, und nicht das Bild alleine im Browser darstellen

Im alten Forum konnte man ein Foto austauschen und die Kommentare blieben erhalten. Diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne wieder. Imho sinnvoll wenn z.B. ein Bike einfach neu geknipst wird.


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2008)

Also, bei mir funktioniert GAR NIX! Ich hab alles überprüft ( Cookies, Sicherheitseinstellungen, Flash Player usw ) aber jedesmal, wenn ich auf "Durchsuchen" bzw. "Browse" ( wird bei mir auf Englisch angezeigt ) klicke passiert erstmal nichts und dann wird die Seite einfach geschlossen. Ich werd noch irre. 

Und da ich jetzt auf Arbeit muss kann ich mich auch nicht weiter drum kümmern  

Wasn da los?????


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino,
da der Upload bereits bei über 6000 Fotos geklappt hat ist ein lokales Problem bei dir wahrscheinlich.
mail bitte mal an [email protected] deine konfigurationsdetails
Danke
Thomas


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> [*]Im alten Forum konnte man ein Foto austauschen und die Kommentare blieben erhalten. Diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne wieder. Imho sinnvoll wenn z.B. ein Bike einfach neu geknipst wird.
> [/list]



fänd ich auch super


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Adrenalino,
> da der Upload bereits bei über 6000 Fotos geklappt hat ist ein lokales Problem bei dir wahrscheinlich.
> mail bitte mal an [email protected] deine konfigurationsdetails
> Danke
> Thomas



Werd ich heute abend machen. Jetzt probier ich mal vom Geschäftrechner aus ob ich Fotos hochladen kann. Berichtabgabe später


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also, bei mir funktioniert GAR NIX! Ich hab alles überprüft ( Cookies, Sicherheitseinstellungen, Flash Player usw ) aber jedesmal, wenn ich auf "Durchsuchen" bzw. "Browse" ( wird bei mir auf Englisch angezeigt ) klicke passiert erstmal nichts und dann wird die Seite einfach geschlossen. Ich werd noch irre.
> 
> Und da ich jetzt auf Arbeit muss kann ich mich auch nicht weiter drum kümmern
> 
> Wasn da los?????



Sauber das gleiche Problem hab ich auch......  jedesmal haut´s mein Arcor raus und nix geht


----------



## Eike. (2. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> nachdem man auf ein Bild klickt um es groß zu sehen, bitte auch mit Klick aufs große Bild zurück auf die Übersichtsseite, und nicht das Bild alleine im Browser darstellen



Ich finds genau so wie's ist gut. Dadurch, dass das Bild alleine dargestellt wird funktioniert das Autoresize vom Browser und ich kann selber entscheiden ob ich ein Bild in Originalgröße oder eingepasst sehen will


----------



## flatboarder (2. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Adrenalino,
> da der Upload bereits bei über 6000 Fotos geklappt hat ist ein lokales Problem bei dir wahrscheinlich.
> mail bitte mal an [email protected] deine konfigurationsdetails
> Danke
> Thomas



Firefox 1.5: Upload klappt meistens, aber fast immer stuerzt der Browser unmittelbar nach Vollendung des Uploads (rechter Anschlag des Uploadbalkens) sofort ab. Nach Neustart ist das Bild dann meistens im Album vorhanden und man kann normal weitermachen.


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Habe es mit Firefox 1.5.0.12 unter WinXP probiert, da geht es einwandfrei. Abgesehen davon ist mittlerweile Firefox 2.x die aktuelle Version, evtl hilft dir ein Update.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (2. Januar 2008)

Gleiches Problem auch hier immer bei den gleichen Bildern.

Beim Massenupload stürzt der Browser ab und bei Einzelbildern sieht es aus als würde der Upload funktionieren allerdings erscheint das Bild nicht.


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

? hä?


----------



## tvaellen (2. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> BTW, die Darstellung sollte jetzt auch im Internet Explorer 6 einigermassen hinhauen. Sorry dafuer! Ihr solltet trotzdem darueber nachdenken, mal den Browser upzugraden, Internet Explorer 7 ist seit einiger Zeit verfuegbar und bringt einige Verbesserungen hinsichtlich Darstellung aber auch Sicherheit mit sich (und der Internet Explorer 8 schickt sich an, noch in diesem Jahr herauszukommen). Wie Thomas schon sagte, ist der IE6 ein recht betagtes Stueck Software ...



Ich sags ja nicht gerne, aber mein Arbeitgeber hat immer noch den IE 5.5 installiert und das kann ich mangels Admin rechten nicht ändern. Ihr könnt kaum davon ausgehen, dass alle User hier die neueste Software installiert haben.


----------



## alöx (2. Januar 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ihr könnt kaum davon ausgehen, dass alle User hier die neueste Software installiert haben.



Die Ansicht hatte ich auch mal allerdings ist jedes Update recht Sicherheitsrelevant und auch für Darstellung und sonstiges Surfverhalten überaus wichtig.

Bei mir war es übrigens die Flashversion. Hab nun keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

IE 5.5 ist vom Juli 2000 - darauf entfallen weniger als 0,25% unserer Seitenabrufe und wir werden keine Anpassungen dafür vornehmen.
Als Workaround kannst Du evtl _Portable Firefox_ bemühen... Oder Monster.com 

Alöx Uploadproblem lag an seiner Flash Version - einfach hier aktualisieren, dann gehts: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=German


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2008)

keine ahnung was ich davon halten soll ?!?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (2. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> keine ahnung was ich davon halten soll ?!?...



naja einfach mal ne stunde hinsetzen alle fotos vom alten album aufm desktop speichern und im neuen wieder hochladen. wenigstens geht der upload jetzt gefühlte 100 mal so schnell - somit bleibt nur noch der act die ganzen beschreibungen neu nachzutragen   (ich habs schon hinter mir  )
was noch lustig is, man hat im neuen fotoalbum nen netten dejavue effekt der eigentlich die ganze zeit über anhält 
gruß


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Oder man lässt einfach die alten Fotos alle im alten Album (das es ja so weiterhin geben wird) und lädt neue Fotos einfach ins neue Album.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2008)

bin nun das 5te jahr im IBC forum.
 u. war hauptsächlich im "fotoalbum" unterwegs.
 es war alles  klar u. deutlich,- anhand der übesichtlichen kl. vorschaubilder.
 jetzt ist es leider nicht mehr so.  

 na ja.
all das jammern nützt jetzt ehh nichts,-  da müssen wir wohl durch.

bin jetzt so ne art "anfänger" obwohl schon 5 jahre dabei.


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Artur,
werde im Album aktiv , lade mal ein paar Bilder dort hoch, leg dir Alben an dann hast Du dich schnell dran gewöhnt,
Thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2008)

Sitz jetzt bestimmt schon wieder 2 Std. an der Kiste  und bekomme beim Versuch, Fotos hochzuladen, folgende Meldung:

"Internet Explorer hat ein Problem mit Add one festegstellt und muss beendet werden."

Der Shockwave Player von Adobe wurde anstandslos installiert, nur der Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren, das ist wohl das lokale Problem auf das ich angesprochen wurde?

Keinen Dunst was ich noch machen soll. Der Player will sich ienfach nicht installieren lassen.

Mitm Geschäftsrechner ( uraltes Ding ) hast ohne Probs funktioniert, und da ist nicht die neueste Version der Player drauf!


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2008)

Wärs eigentlich aufwendig, kurz ein flashfreies Uploadformular als Alternative anzubieten? (Ggf das vom alten Album.)


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre dafür die Schriftgrößen und Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Seitenelementen stark zu verringern. 
Die Weissräume erschlagen einen förmlich.

(... und das IBC-Logo oben ist nicht transparent  )


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Grinsekater:
wie schon x mal geschreiben wird das ganze noch schön gemacht

Carmin:
steht auch auf unserer Liste, angesichts über 6300 hochgeladener Bilder allerdings mit niedriger Prio. Vom alten Fotoalbum wird keine Zeile übernommen.


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2008)

OK 

Firefox 2.0.0.9. ist mir auf dem Mac 10.4.11 jetzt schon dreimal (im neuen Fotoalbum) abgeschmiert. Dabei kann ich noch nicht festmachen woran es liegt. Einmal beim Klicken auf einen Link dann wiederum einfach beim Betrachten der Seite.


----------



## Thomas (2. Januar 2008)

Sorry, keine Idee, wor an es liegen könnte. bis auf den Upload sind alles nur einfach html / css seiten ohne allzuviel schnickschnak. Ich nutze auch Firefox 2.0.0.9 aber auf OS 10.5.1, da hängt sich nichts auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daywalker71 (2. Januar 2008)

Hi

Klar ist alles neues erst einmal ungewohnt... aber dafür bietet das neue Fotoalbum echt einfacheres hochladen, bessere Features usw... klasse. Nicht ärgern lassen von "Kontra" Stimmen... 

*Was kleines zum Verbessern*

Gibt man die Beschreibung zum Bild ein, dann sieht man den Cursor nicht. Das ist nicht schön wenn man was korrigieren will. Ich vermute mal das der Cursorstrich weiß ist... und weiß auf weißem Grund ist nicht gut.

Wäre super wenn das klappt.

Ansonsten...

Wäre schön wenn man die Exif Tabelle deaktiveren/aktiveren könnte pro Bild. Denn bei Cams/Bildern die keine Exif Daten speichern ist das ja unnötig. Hatte auch mal so eine Cam... damals...


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Also, ich lass es nu bleiben. Ich hab sogar mein komplettes System auf Spyware und sonstiges gecheckt, hab  Virenscanner drüber laufen lassen, hab nochmals den Flash Player manuell aktualisiert ( Ordner system 32 ), den neuesten Shockwave-Player installiert......es hilft alles nix, das Fotoalbum stürzt ab. 
Muss ich halt meine Fotos per Stick mit ins Geschäft nehmen und dort hochladen. Wasn Käse.


----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2008)

Welche Flash Version wird die denn hier angezeigt:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Your Player Version : WIN 9,0,115,0
Debug Player (Player 6 and higher) : No

Liegts daran?

Muss aber jetzt auf Arbeit.......


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2008)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür die Schriftgrößen und Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Seitenelementen stark zu verringern.
> Die Weissräume erschlagen einen förmlich.
> 
> (... und das IBC-Logo oben ist nicht transparent  )



 genau Jens.
 das fotoalbum sieht aus als ob es nicht zum IBC forum gehört.


----------



## elmono (3. Januar 2008)

Noch ein Vorschlag zu den Abonnements der Bilder:

Automatisches abonnieren von:
- allen eigenen Bildern
- allen Bildern, die man kommentiert

Oder zumindest die Möglichkeit, dies irgendwo einzustellen.


----------



## alöx (3. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau Jens.
> das fotoalbum sieht aus als ob es nicht zum IBC forum gehört.



In aller Höflichkeit, ich glaub Thomas übergibt sich bald wenn er noch weiterhin erzählen muss, dass das Layout nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2008)

na, habs doch erst 37 mal in diesem Thread geschrieben, da geht sicher noch was.


----------



## fitze (3. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Noch ein Vorschlag zu den Abonnements der Bilder:
> 
> Automatisches abonnieren von:
> - allen eigenen Bildern
> ...



Sehr gute Idee!
Ist das machbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2008)

Die quadratischen Vorschaubildchen sind jetzt grösser (von 65px (alt) auf 80px (neu) Kantenlänge) - man kann jetzt mehr erkennen und die Seite ist weniger blass. Diese Quadrate wurden auch für alle bereits vorhandenen Fotos aktualisiert.

Kleiner Hinweis noch dazu:


----------



## Trickz (3. Januar 2008)

^^top!
jetzt nur noch die verschiebefunktion bitte und ein paar smileys oder ist das nicht möglich im neuen?


----------



## Actec (3. Januar 2008)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich das "Fotos alt" icon vom Profil entfernt?


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Januar 2008)

ok hab mich mit dem neuen album angefreundet. 
aber was nocht toll wäre,wäre die möglichkeit mms vom meinem handy direkt ins album jagen zu können.


----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ok hab mich mit dem neuen album angefreundet.
> aber was nocht toll wäre,wäre die möglichkeit mms vom meinem handy direkt ins album jagen zu können.



MMS evt. nicht, aber ein E-Mail-Upload ist auf jeden Fall geplant. Kann ja aber heutzutage auch jedes Telefon.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Also, bei mir funktioniert es leider immer noch nicht. Daher kann ich kein Urteil abgeben.
Ich hab nochmals die neueste Version des Flash Players geladen und daraufhin den Link von Admin Thomas ausprobiert, laut diesem Test ist nun alles bestens. Trotzdem flieg ich raus, auch unter Firefox.

Ich gebs nun auf. Falls jemand doch noch ne Idee hat, her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2008)

Hast du es denn mal testweise mit einem anderen Browser probiert (IE, Opera)?


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ja sonst IE. Daher mein Versuch nu mit Firefox - ohne Erfolg. Virenscanner hab ich auch noch mal durchlaufen lassen, kompletter Sysstemcheck außerdem mit StarSoft Sandra - alles o.k.  

Opera werd ich heut abend dann auch noch ausprobieren......


----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2008)

Nutzt Du irgendwelche Sicherheitssoftware oder Personal Firewall o.ä.? Deaktiviere das testweise mal, evtl kannst Du es so lokalisieren...


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Nutzt Du irgendwelche Sicherheitssoftware oder Personal Firewall o.ä.? Deaktiviere das testweise mal, evtl kannst Du es so lokalisieren...



O.k, werd ich auch noch probieren, ich hab ja sonst nix zu tun


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber das neue Fotoalbum passt nicht zum IBC Style  ich hoffe
das wurde noch nicht erwähnt 

Ne, mal im ernst, das wurde aber auch schon erwähnt, es braucht Smilies, so doof wie es klingt 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

Hat alles nichts gebracht, das Fotoalbum stürzt bei mir ab. Also lass ich es bleiben......


----------



## Dave_Steel (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo! 

Ich habe auch eine Anmerkung (Frage):
Wenn man Bilder im Benutzeralbum hochgeladen hat, kann man sie (anscheinend) nicht in ein "Set" verschieben. Bin ich zu blöd oder gibt es die Funktion nicht? Fände ich sehr praktisch....


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

Wo sind denn die Admin-Funktionen vom alten Album hin? Ich würde jetzt gerne ein bisschen aufräumen bin aber scheinbar zu blöd, meine eigenen alten Alben zu finden.
In den Benutzerprofilen gibts nach wie vor den Link zu "allen Bildern" eines Benutzers. Da dieser nur auf das neue Album verweist und das bei den meisten Usern noch empty ist, macht das nicht sehr viel Sinn.

Der Übergang von alt auf neu ist nicht ordentlich durchdacht.

Ralph

Edit: Meine alte Galerie und die Admin-Funktionen habe ich eben gefunden...
Edit2: Die meisten funktionen des alten Albums findet man spätestens dann wieder, wenn man ein Foto in der alten Galerie aufgerufen hat.


----------



## Thomas (4. Januar 2008)

Zu deiner Galerie:




Du kannst die alten Fotos weiterhin im alten Album lassen, das wird es weiter zum ansehen und kommentieren geben. Aufräumen ist evtl keine gute idee, da dadurch sämtliche Verlinkungen etc kaputtgehen.

_
Der Übergang von alt auf neu ist nicht ordentlich durchdacht._
Du hättest deine Anforderungen dazu gerne im Vorfeld äussern können, wir haben oft genaug danach gefragt. Falls ich Zeit dafür habe kann ich evtl kommende Woche einen Zip Download für die eigenen Alben im alten Album anbieten, mit dem neuen Upload ist ein Fotoumzug dann schnell erledigt...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Zu deiner Galerie:


Der Link führte früher nicht zum vollständigen Album. Deshalb bin ich vorher immer aus dem Profil heraus auf alle Bilder gegangen.
Die Funktionen für mein eigenes Album hab' ich ja wie gesagt schon gefunden.



Thomas schrieb:


> _Der Übergang von alt auf neu ist nicht ordentlich durchdacht._
> Du hättest deine Anforderungen dazu gerne im Vorfeld äussern können, wir haben oft genaug danach gefragt...


Dafür nutze ich es zu wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (4. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Der Link führte früher nicht zum vollständigen Album.


Der Link ist der selbe wie früher


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Der Link ist der selbe wie früher


Sorry, Missverständnis. Ich meinte den aus dem Profil heraus und der führt nur zum Neuen...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag übrigens


----------



## elmono (4. Januar 2008)

Und noch mal mein Plädoyer, das alte Fotoalbum doch bitte komplett ins neue zu portieren.

Gerade musste ich wieder wild durch die verschiedenen Versionen klicken, weil ein User geschrieben hat "Bilder in meinen Fotos". 

Das System mit den 2 Alben nervt einfach, und man sucht sich einen Wolf, bzw. findet nichts einfach. Auch wenn das jetzt mit Aufwand für euch verbunden ist, bitte denkt über so eine Lösung nach. So wie es jetzt aktuell ist, hat es einfach nichts mit einer schlichten und funktionellen Lösung zu tun.

Danke!

PS: An dieser Stelle dann meine Bitte, mein altes Album zu löschen. So bleibt das Rumklicken wenigstens anderen bei meinen Bildern erspart.

PPS: Und weil ich gerade dabei bin, auch noch mal meine Vorschläge:
Bitte automatisches abonnieren von:
- allen eigenen Bildern
- allen Bildern, die man kommentiert

- nachdem man auf ein Bild klickt um es groß zu sehen, bitte auch mit Klick aufs große Bild zurück auf die Übersichtsseite, und nicht das Bild alleine im Browser darstellen

- Im alten Forum konnte man ein Foto austauschen und die Kommentare blieben erhalten. Diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne wieder. Imho sinnvoll wenn z.B. ein Bike einfach neu geknipst wird.


----------



## Nforcer (4. Januar 2008)

Was mir noch sehr am Herzen liegt. Wenn man ein Kommentar zu einem Bild abgibt, dann soll diese Bild doch bitte wieder in der jeweiligen Kategorie nach vorne rutschen.


----------



## Trickz (4. Januar 2008)

da haben die 2 über mir recht.
und bitte mal die verschiebefunktion und smileys nachrüsten, bin ich hier der einzigste dem das fehlt?


----------



## elmono (4. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> da haben die 2 über mir recht.
> und bitte mal die verschiebefunktion und smileys nachrüsten, bin ich hier der einzigste dem das fehlt?



Nee, das fehlt auch noch. Smileys find ich nicht sooo wichtig. Verschiebefunktion wäre mal ne Maßnahme.

@Thomas & rikman: Bitte nicht zu sehr als Kritik auffassen, aber es kommt mir so vor, als würden wir alle gerade als Alpha-Tester für das neue Fotoalbum dienen.

Ich finde das neue Album wirklich toll, die Funktionen sind gut, etc.
Der Start kommt mir aber doch etwas verfrüht vor, da ja scheinbar doch noch einige Baustellen zu erledigen sind.


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2008)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Was mir noch sehr am Herzen liegt. Wenn man ein Kommentar zu einem Bild abgibt, dann soll diese Bild doch bitte wieder in der jeweiligen Kategorie nach vorne rutschen.



Oh nee. Das war einer der Punkte die mich am alten Album am meisten genervt haben weil dann die Bilder schnell total durcheinander sind. Was interessiert mich beim Blick in ein Album denn welche Bilder am meisten kommentiert wurden? Es geht doch um die Bilder und nicht um Kommentare


----------



## Trickz (4. Januar 2008)

die bildergallerie ist aber teilweise schon zum forum oder chat geworden und da ist das schon recht praktisch wenn die neuesten comments vorne stehen.
genauso sollten auch die vorschaubilder oben in der reihe bilder vom jeweiligen nutzer dessen bike ich grade betrachte zeigen und nicht die aus dem jeweiligen set (z.b. downhillbikes). in privaten gallerien ist es ja so aber bei den öffentlichen halt nicht...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (4. Januar 2008)

es gibt doch unten sowieso die funktion "sortieren" und das geht unter anderem auch nach "letzter kommentar"...

ich muss nochmal was zu suchfunktion loswerden.
man kann offensichtlich nicht nach sonderzeichen suchen. wenn ich z.B. nach "mg-1" suche finde ich alles möglich nur nicht das was ich finden will, obwohl der suchbegriff sowohl in den tags auch als in den titeln und beeschreibungen einger bilder gefunden werden müsste. "mg1" hingegen wird tadellos gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (4. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> die bildergallerie ist aber teilweise schon zum forum oder chat geworden und da ist das schon recht praktisch wenn die neuesten comments vorne stehen.



Wünsch ich mir auch. Die Funktion dieser Sortierung ist zwar vorhanden allerdings merkt sich das Album die Einstellung nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2008)

hab bis jetzt nur negative PMs zum neuen fotoalbum bekommen ! ! !


----------



## xxFRESHxx (4. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt nur negative PMs zum neuen fotoalbum bekommen ! ! !


dann wärs vielleicht von vorteil etwas konstruktives zur verbesserung beizutragen anstatt nur zu jammern


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> dann wärs vielleicht von vorteil etwas konstruktives zur verbesserung beizutragen anstatt nur zu jammern



das "jammer" habe ich aufgegeben. (bringt eh nix)
nun jammer ja die anderen.


----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Und noch mal mein Plädoyer, das alte Fotoalbum doch bitte komplett ins neue zu portieren.



Nein. Das ist technisch nicht machbar.



> Gerade musste ich wieder wild durch die verschiedenen Versionen klicken, weil ein User geschrieben hat "Bilder in meinen Fotos".



Das ist jetzt in der Uebergangsphase so, hat sich in kurzer Zeit erledigt, da ja bald keiner mehr auf das alte FA verlinkt.



> PPS: Und weil ich gerade dabei bin, auch noch mal meine Vorschläge:
> Bitte automatisches abonnieren von:
> - allen eigenen Bildern
> - allen Bildern, die man kommentiert



Wird es als Option geben.



> - nachdem man auf ein Bild klickt um es groß zu sehen, bitte auch mit Klick aufs große Bild zurück auf die Übersichtsseite, und nicht das Bild alleine im Browser darstellen


 Schreib ich mir auf.



> - Im alten Forum konnte man ein Foto austauschen und die Kommentare blieben erhalten. Diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne wieder. Imho sinnvoll wenn z.B. ein Bike einfach neu geknipst wird.



Dieses Feature ist geplant.



Nforcer schrieb:


> Was mir noch sehr am Herzen liegt. Wenn man ein Kommentar zu einem Bild abgibt, dann soll diese Bild doch bitte wieder in der jeweiligen Kategorie nach vorne rutschen.



Du kannst nach neuesten Kommentaren sortieren. Die Standardeinstellung bleibt erst mal bei aufsteigend nach neuesten Bildern. Evt. machen wir das auch individuell konfigurierbar.



elmono schrieb:


> Nee, das fehlt auch noch. Smileys find ich nicht sooo wichtig. Verschiebefunktion wäre mal ne Maßnahme.



Seh ich auch so und ist in Arbeit.



> @Thomas & rikman: Bitte nicht zu sehr als Kritik auffassen, aber es kommt mir so vor, als würden wir alle gerade als Alpha-Tester für das neue Fotoalbum dienen.



Alpha? Nein. Laeuft doch stabil. Ist hoechstens noch nicht feature-complete. Ueber die Gruende des Zeitpunktes der Umstellung haben wir uns weiter oben schon ausgelassen.



xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> ich muss nochmal was zu suchfunktion loswerden.
> man kann offensichtlich nicht nach sonderzeichen suchen. wenn ich z.B. nach "mg-1" suche finde ich alles möglich nur nicht das was ich finden will, obwohl der suchbegriff sowohl in den tags auch als in den titeln und beeschreibungen einger bilder gefunden werden müsste. "mg1" hingegen wird tadellos gefunden.



Ist notiert.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt nur negative PMs zum neuen fotoalbum bekommen ! ! !



Das ist traurig.


----------



## elmono (4. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort und die Auskünte, was noch geplant ist, rikman.
Schade, dass es technisch nicht umsetzbar ist, das alte Album zu übernehmen, aber damit müssen wir dann wohl leben.

Kannst du bitte dennoch meiner Bitte nachkommen, und mein altes Album löschen? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2008)

Verschieben geht jetzt auch mit eigenen Alben.


----------



## Trickz (4. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Verschieben geht jetzt auch mit eigenen Alben.



    
wie geil, ich freu mich


----------



## Thomas (4. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte dennoch meiner Bitte nachkommen, und mein altes Album löschen? Danke!


Der Link zum alten Album wird automatisch bei allen entfernt, die keine Fotos mehr drin haben - ich hoffe ich bekomme das kommende Woche hin.


----------



## elmono (4. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Verschieben geht jetzt auch mit eigenen Alben.







Thomas schrieb:


> Der Link zum alten Album wird automatisch bei allen entfernt, die keine Fotos mehr drin haben - ich hoffe ich bekomme das kommende Woche hin.



Und auch hier:


----------



## xxFRESHxx (4. Januar 2008)

nochwas:
links in den kommentaren im album werden im selber fenster geöffnet. das könnte man vielleicht auch andern, so dass sich ein neues fenster öffent.

Edit:
langsam fang ich an hier auf kleinigkeiten rumzureiten  aber mit ist grad aufgefallen, dass bei fotos zu denen viele tags eingegeben wurden der exif kasten unten aus dem bild rutscht. ist irgendwie ungut, vielleicht könnte man das ändern. dass die tags beispielsweise keiner und nicht alle untereinander angezeigt werden.


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

hallo,


grundsätzlich finde ich das neue album super, vorallem das bequeme und schnelle hochladen, auch das bearbeiten der eigenen bilder ist spitze gelöst.
von der übersicht fand ich das alte etwas schöner.
die farben passen nicht zum rest des forums.
sowas wie ne slideshow wäre nett.


----------



## Thomas (4. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> die farben passen nicht zum rest des forums.


sieh mal den letzten Satz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4344120&postcount=208


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> sieh mal den letzten Satz:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4344120&postcount=208



asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2008)

Was mir gerade auffällt: In meinem Album werden bei beiden Sets auf der Startseite 0 Bilder angezeigt obwohl in jedem eins drin ist. Die sind aber nicht direkt ins Set hochgeladen worden sondern dahin verschoben. Wenn man das Set aufruft sind die Bilder auch ganz normal vorhanden.


----------



## Marcus (5. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt: In meinem Album werden bei beiden Sets auf der Startseite 0 Bilder angezeigt obwohl in jedem eins drin ist. Die sind aber nicht direkt ins Set hochgeladen worden sondern dahin verschoben. Wenn man das Set aufruft sind die Bilder auch ganz normal vorhanden.



Ist ein kleiner Bug mit den Countern, das wird bald behoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (5. Januar 2008)

Wie kann ich Bilder im neuen Album ersetzen ohne das der Link verändert wird?
Mit dem alten Album ging das. Manchmal möchte man seine Bilder aktualisieren,
diese wären dann im Forum automatisch aktuell.
Wie bekomme ich den Link "Fotos alt" weg. Mein altes Album ist leer.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Januar 2008)

alle bilder löschen.

ist aber viel zu anstregend jedes einzelen bild zu löschen...


----------



## Thomas (5. Januar 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Bilder im neuen Album ersetzen ohne das der Link verändert wird?
> Mit dem alten Album ging das. Manchmal möchte man seine Bilder aktualisieren, diese wären dann im Forum automatisch aktuell.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4355292&postcount=317



> Wie bekomme ich den Link "Fotos alt" weg. Mein altes Album ist leer.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4355434&postcount=321


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2008)

Man kann jetzt einstellen, dass man fuer alle selbst hochgeladenen Fotos oder alle Fotos, die man kommentiert automatisch die Mailbenachrichtigung aktiviert.

Ausserdem gibt es ab sofort eine Seite im Fotoalbum, die immer aktuell ueber die Neuerungen und Aenderungen informiert.

Links: 

Benutzeroptionen
Fotoalbum-News


----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut rikman, vielen Dank!

Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist: Kann man auf die Fotoalbumseite eines anderen Users den entsprechenden Link zu seinem Forenprofil einbinden?
Oder wurde das schon angemerkt und ich habe es überlesen?


----------



## Thomas (6. Januar 2008)

Überall, wo du dieses Symbol siehst kannst Du direkt ins Forenprofil kommen






Übrigens wurden in der ersten Woche bereits 9000 Fotos hochgeladen.


----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2008)

Okay, wieder was gelernt, danke! 

Aber: Wenn ich auf der Detailseite eines Fotos bin, z.B. hier, fehlt das Icon neben dem Namen des Uploaders.
Klicke ich mich jetzt auf die Fotoalbumseite des Users, komme ich auch nicht zum Forum, oder doch? 

EDIT: Jetzt ist das Icon auf der Fotoalbumseite doch zu finden. Bitte sag mir, dass du das schnell da hin editiert hast, und ich nicht sooo blind bin.


----------



## Marcus (6. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir, dass du das schnell da hin editiert hast, und ich nicht sooo blind bin.



Du bist sooo blind


----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, ich geh mir noch nen Kaffee holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (6. Januar 2008)

Hoppla 14 Seiten,....
ma schnell, aber durchaus schluderig, Durchgeblättert und vlt. was übersehen, man verzeihe mir wenn die Frage/n schon mal da war, zur Not schike ich n Taschentuch.

Ach ja, was mir beim Durchblätern aufgefallen ist, alles sch**$e, tot der Evolution.
Ne Uploden und Löschen war der Grund warum ich im alten Album kaum ma was Hochgeladen habe find ich jetz okiliedokelie.

Kann man den auch auf die kleinen vorschaubilder Bilder(Tags?) Verlinken allso die als Vertiges Bild im Forum anzeigen, weil vlt das Original n Bissel groß geworden is, allso nich unbedingt als Link zur Originalgröße?
Wenn ja wie.

Und noch was frag einfach ma da ich zu faul bin zu Probieren. Gehen jetz den noch bewegte gif Dateien?


----------



## CBiker (6. Januar 2008)

In meinem Album ist ne ANI-Gif die funktioniert.
(FOX RPL)

Gruß CBiker


----------



## HB76 (6. Januar 2008)

> * BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum *
> 
> Du kannst dieses Bild ganz einfach im Forum einfügen, wenn du einen der beiden nachfolgenden Codes in den Beitrag kopierst. Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: Ein Vorschaubild oder eine große Version des Bildes einzubinden.



hast unter jedem bild diese beiden links.


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (6. Januar 2008)

hallo 
gibt es eine möglichkeit beim neuen fotoalbum als beschreibung ein foto zu verlinken des angezeigt wird ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4355434&postcount=321



wird das alte album irgendwann gelöscht ?

ich bin zu faul alle meine fotos einzeln zu löschen  
alle bilder habe ich bereits rüberkopiert.


----------



## Thomas (7. Januar 2008)

[email protected]:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4338386&postcount=2
bitte lösch die Fotos dort nicht, da dann alte Verweise etc dfarauf nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

Es wird also nicht gelöscht!? 
Das wäre super, denn mein altes war voll!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Thomas (7. Januar 2008)

Falls du trotzdem alte Fotos in das neue Album übernehmen mächtest hilft dir sicher das hier weiter (Alte Alben gezippt runterladen)


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

wenn du mich meinst, warum sollte ich, hab ne Freundin die gerne rumknipst und habe somit endlich wieder Platz


----------



## Actec (7. Januar 2008)

Ich kann keine Fotos aus dem neuen Album hochladen.

Hilfe!


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

is bestimmt nur Temporär


----------



## Actec (7. Januar 2008)

Hab ich mir ja auch schon gedacht, aber dann viel mir ein: fragen kostet ja nix.
Hast Du schon welche aus deinem neuen Album hochgeladen, in einen Gallerie- thread zb.?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2008)

Funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

jep, Winterberg


----------



## Actec (7. Januar 2008)

bei mir nicht.
B-/


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

Unter jedem Foto findest Du den Code zum einbinden - einfach rauskopieren und im Forum einfügen, ist nicht so schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (8. Januar 2008)

Ist es auch möglich kleinere Videos hochzuladen, und wenn ja, in welchem
Format?

Gruß CBiker


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2008)

Thomas

evtl. gabs die frage ja schon.
wenn ich im fotoalbum "Neueste Bilder" anschaue,-
steht niergends, vom wem das bild ist...

nur seitlich rechts ganz klein.

besser wäre der user name  fett unter dem bild.

 geht das ?


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

cbiker: nicht wirklich - zur zeit nur als animiertes gif
KHUJAND: weiss nicht was du meinst - mach bitte mal nen Screenshot und markier drauf wo was nicht ist...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> cbiker: nicht wirklich - zur zeit nur als animiertes gif
> KHUJAND: weiss nicht was du meinst - mach bitte mal nen Screenshot und markier drauf wo was nicht ist...




Thomas 
hab gerade ein Screenshot erstellt doch die PSD datei konnte ich nicht laden (zu gross)

deshalb noch mal meine frage manuell.


der usere der ein foto hochgeladen hat wird nur ganz klein bei---> Foto-Infos erwähnt.
 zb.Hochgeladen von TommesEnduro

das ist meiner meinung nach viel zu klein.
 der user müsste etwas grösser bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

jpg oder png sind die Formate fürs web. Der Name steht doch da, musst dich nur an die Stelle gewöhnen ...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Actec (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Thomas,

so hab ich das nicht gemeint, ich weiß schon wie man hier im Forum Bilder hochlädt.
Es geht echt nicht aus meinem neuen Album.

Hier zb. ein altes Foto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hier der versuch aus dem neuen Album:


----------



## Actec (8. Januar 2008)

Schade:-/


----------



## alöx (8. Januar 2008)

Wie kommst du denn auf den Link hier: [*IMG]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/%5BURL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/8083%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://foto[/IMG*]

Kopier doch einfach das was unter dem Bild in den Kästen steht.


----------



## Actec (8. Januar 2008)

mhm, wenn ich die codes kopier und bei "grafik einfügen" einsetz, ist nach dem posten mein beitragsfenster leer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

du fügst *nur* den code ein, der fügt dir ein fertig verlinktes Foto ein. *Nicht* auf Foto einfügen klicken! Dann passt es


----------



## alöx (8. Januar 2008)

"Grafik einfügen" ist für reine Bildurls wie http://www.bildchen.de/123.jpg

Das was du kopierst fügst du ohne was anderes zu drücken in das Textfeld ein.


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

erster


----------



## alöx (8. Januar 2008)

bester


----------



## Actec (8. Januar 2008)

ach Ihr meint so:



Danke Leute! Ihr habt mir beide schnell und gut geholfen! MTB-News Rulez!


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2008)

Actec: wenn du jetzt im Fotoalbum deinem Bike noch den passenden Titel, Beschreibung und Tags gibst ists perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee Rider (8. Januar 2008)

Wann gehts denn mit der Namensänderung voran Thomas? Kannst du nicht mal nen Auge zudrücken bei mir? bitte bitte


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2008)

Mir fehlt die Bewertungsmöglichkeit sehr...
Rest gefällt doch ganz gut. Besonders die höhere Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2008)

Soo, gerade mal mein erstes Album erstellt, Buidl hochgeladen, Name geändert, das ging ratzfatz (auch der Upload mit voller Geschwindigkeit) und ich bin ohne großartig rumzusuchen direkt erfolgreich gewesen. So muß das sein! Wenn ich an das Gewürge mit dem alten Album denke... 
Prima Arbeit!!


----------



## Thomas (9. Januar 2008)

Banshee Rider schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn mit der Namensänderung voran Thomas? Kannst du nicht mal nen Auge zudrücken bei mir? bitte bitte



Weiss nicht was du meinst


----------



## Thomas (9. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Soo, gerade mal mein erstes Album erstellt, Buidl hochgeladen, Name geändert, das ging ratzfatz (auch der Upload mit voller Geschwindigkeit) und ich bin ohne großartig rumzusuchen direkt erfolgreich gewesen. So muß das sein! Wenn ich an das Gewürge mit dem alten Album denke...
> Prima Arbeit!!



Danke!
lade mal mehrere Fotos (gleichzeitig) hoch - das geht schnell


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2008)

auf wunsch geändert


----------



## alöx (9. Januar 2008)




----------



## Eggbuster (9. Januar 2008)

Private Alben wären ne klasse Sache !!
Ansonsten sehr sehr praktisch und schnell!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2008)

ohhh ein autoforum !  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/813


----------



## Banshee Rider (9. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was du meinst



Na ich meinte damit den Benutzernamen ändern weil ihr da ja erstmal eine Pause gemacht habt vor ner Weile, wie es in dem einen Thread steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (9. Januar 2008)

Da steht doch nichts von Pause, oder? Ehern von sowas wie: gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2008)

ich will das " Fotos alt " weg


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

Na wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast ...


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast ...


 nein !!


----------



## Thomas (9. Januar 2008)

beuze,
du hast 15 Fotos im alten album, da verschwindet der Link nie...
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/40444


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2008)

das ist es ja..und ich komm selber nicht mehr ran weil ich das Passwort nicht mehr weiß für dei zwei Privatalben


----------



## fitze (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab alle Bilder im alten gelöscht. Der Link is aber noch da...


----------



## Thomas (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4355434&postcount=321


----------



## fitze (9. Januar 2008)

OK, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stan-xy (10. Januar 2008)

also das neue albun ist nicht schlecht! ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig! aber woher weiß das albun von welcher cam das bild stammt? hoffentlich weis das album nicht noch mehr von mir!


----------



## alöx (10. Januar 2008)

Schau dir doch mal das hier an: EXIF

Eigentlich recht simpel.


----------



## Fränki__ (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo, kleine Frage, warum tauche ich nicht in der Benutzerliste auf??
Weder in der alten, noch in der neuen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen - danke


----------



## Marcus (10. Januar 2008)

Fränki schrieb:


> Hallo, kleine Frage, warum tauche ich nicht in der Benutzerliste auf??
> Weder in der alten, noch in der neuen.




Hm.


----------



## Fränki__ (10. Januar 2008)

- mmhhh!

Sorry, war wohl zu ungeduldig


----------



## Marcus (10. Januar 2008)

Der Name erscheint erst dort, wenn man mindestens ein Foto hochgeladen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. Januar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> das ist es ja..und ich komm selber nicht mehr ran weil ich das Passwort nicht mehr weiß für dei zwei Privatalben



gibt bzw gab es für privatalben ein passwort. man konnte doch nur den haken setzen bzgl privat oder nich..oder hab ich das alte album schon wieder so verdrängt?
________________

hab da auch nochmal ne frage:
bei meinem album hab ich das offtopic album mal geleert und gestern Abend wieder was reingeladen. allerdings zeigt mir quasi das Titelbild des Albums ein rotes X an.
Wird sowas noch gefixt, sodass das einzig vorhanden als Albumtitelbild genommen wird oder das ggf. wie die sortierung einstellbar ist?

Evtl wärs auch schoen in der o.g. Fotoalbum-user liste nach Anfangsbuchstaben sortieren / bzw auflisten lassen zu können. also man quasi auf f klickt und alle user deren nicks mit f beginnt aufgelistet bekommt.


----------



## Marcus (10. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hab da auch nochmal ne frage:
> bei meinem album hab ich das offtopic album mal geleert und gestern Abend wieder was reingeladen. allerdings zeigt mir quasi das Titelbild des Albums ein rotes X an.
> Wird sowas noch gefixt, sodass das einzig vorhanden als Albumtitelbild genommen wird oder das ggf. wie die sortierung einstellbar ist?



Klar wird das gefixt. Du kannst aber auf die Einzelansicht eines Fotos gehen und rechts unten  auf "Als Titelbild" (o. ae.) klicken, dann wird es als Titelbild fuer das Album gesetzt (sofern es eins deiner Alben ist)



> Evtl wärs auch schoen in der o.g. Fotoalbum-user liste nach Anfangsbuchstaben sortieren / bzw auflisten lassen zu können. also man quasi auf f klickt und alle user deren nicks mit f beginnt aufgelistet bekommt.



Guter Plan, schreib ich mir auf!


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

*JUHUUU endlich es geht* endlich funktioniert das vermaledeite Fotoalbum 

...der 5. versuch in 2 Wochen und das teil läd endlich und es ist *TOPP  *


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> rechts unten  auf "Als Titelbild" (o. ae.)
> 
> Guter Plan, schreib ich mir auf!



topp --- gewusst wie...


----------



## beuze1 (10. Januar 2008)

@ bachmayeah
wenn ich mein Privatalbum anklicke erscheint diese Meldung:

Um dieses Forum zu benutzen brauchen Sie ein Kennwort!

Bitte Kennwort eingeben:


----------



## beuze1 (10. Januar 2008)

was das denn jetzt   egal danke


----------



## Eggbuster (11. Januar 2008)

Wie schauts denn mit einem passwortgeschützten Privatalbum aus?? Wird es sowas wieder geben?


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit einem passwortgeschützten Privatalbum aus?? Wird es sowas wieder geben?



Definitiv nicht.


----------



## fx:flow (11. Januar 2008)

ist das eigtl eine komplette selbstentwicklung? falls ja (selbst, wenn sie eine aufgebohrte version irgendeines system ist):

eine lkw-ladung beifall für euch und alle, die mit drin stecken!

ich kenne das selbst von projekten, in denen ich involviert bin: es gibt so viele verdammt undankbare user, die mit nichts zufrieden sind.

jedenfalls: keep up the good work!


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ist das eigtl eine komplette selbstentwicklung? falls ja (selbst, wenn sie eine aufgebohrte version irgendeines system ist):



Ja, komplett selbst entwickelt, jede Zeile der Applikation ist von uns geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2008)

Wann gibt es denn endlich ein neues Fotoalbum?
Dann gibt es Fotos (Fotos alt [Fotos ganz alt {Fotos uralt}])


----------



## Marcus (12. Januar 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn endlich ein neues Fotoalbum?
> Dann gibt es Fotos (Fotos alt [Fotos ganz alt {Fotos uralt}])



Ich verstehe nicht, was das bedeutet.


----------



## fx:flow (12. Januar 2008)

geschwafel..

verbesserungsvorschlag: 

- bb code wieder zwischen bild und kommentare. für die kommentargeilen sind das 60px scrollen mehr. für die, die den bb code wollen, je nach kommentaranzahl mehr als genug zum scrollen


----------



## alöx (12. Januar 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn endlich ein neues Fotoalbum?
> Dann gibt es Fotos (Fotos alt [Fotos ganz alt {Fotos uralt}])



Oh da hatte jemand einen Clown zum Frühstück. Gratulation.


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2008)

hab eure anweisungen befolgt wie in der info beschrieben, schritt für schritt.
konnte aber immer noch keine fotos hochladen. habt ihr einen tip für mich. 
aber bitte nicht so einen wie "les es doch bitte noch ein 199mal durch", oder "komisch wie es alle anderen ohne probleme schaffen". ich hab fast ein jahr gebraucht um einiger maßen mit dem alten fotoalbum und deren funktionen klar zu kommen. mit dem neuen bin ich im moment maßlos überfordert. obwohl ich die aufmachung und alles darum herum eigentlich ganz gut finde, wird meine laune immer schlechter, naja vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur doof.
also bitte in einem satzt erklären wo mein fehler liegen könnte.


----------



## Marcus (12. Januar 2008)

Nun, kannst du das Problem etwas genauer beschreiben?


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2008)

das persönliche album hat einen namen, weiter geht es bei mir nicht.
ich kann halt nichts hochladen. 
es ist egal was ich anklicke, ob "hochladen", "bitte hierher hochladen", "durchsuchen" oder "fotos hochladen". 
nichts passiert.
das einziegste was funktionierte, war "album anlegen" und die neuste version von "adobe" herunterladen.


----------



## Marcus (12. Januar 2008)

Siehst du das Hochlade-Formular wenn du auf "Hochladen" klickst?


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Ja, komplett selbst entwickelt, jede Zeile der Applikation ist von uns geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Januar 2008)

Videobotschaften sind ja mal eine nette Idee, danke zu sagen 
(und für mikeymark gleich ein schöner Test, ob er ein Flash-Plugin installiert hat...)


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/form

bis hier komme ich und dann geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Thomas (12. Januar 2008)

sieht es bei dir so aus oder anders?




Wenn du das Formular bei dir nicht siehst liegt es an deiner installierten Flash Version - hier bekommst du die neueste: 

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=German 

hier kannst Du dir anzeigen lassen, welche Flash Version du aktuell installiert hast: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507

welche Version wird dir angezeigt?


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2008)

ja genau so sieht es aus, und die version von adobe habe ich auch schon.


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2008)

ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe. der fehler lag beim browser.
mit "mozilla firefox" funktioniert es nicht, ich muß es mit "explorer" öffnen.
jetzt klappt es.
danke nochmal für die schnellen antworten, und die hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## mikeymark (13. Januar 2008)

ach ja, aber auch nur hochladen, 
bearbeiten und alles andere an möglichkeiten funktionieren nicht, dazu brauch ich wiederum einen anderen browser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2008)

Hast du vielleicht beim Firefox einen Werbe- oder Scriptblocker laufen?


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

Moin 

Wie bekomm ich am einfachsten meine alten Bilder in das neue Album?


----------



## fx:flow (13. Januar 2008)

mal zu weniger spezifischen problemen:

lassen sich in zukunft auch kommentare zu eigenen bildern löschen?

ich mag kommentare wie* "*fährst du auch damit im wald oder nur inner stadt um dolle fotos zu machen?trotzdem schönes bild*"* von irgendwelchen was-auch-immer nich unbedingt haben.

sehe direkt auch nichts, was dagegen sprechen könnte.

ach ja, was ist hiermit?



> - bb code wieder zwischen bild und kommentare. für die kommentargeilen sind das 60px scrollen mehr. für die, die den bb code wollen, je nach kommentaranzahl mehr als genug zum scrollen


----------



## carmin (13. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wie bekomm ich am einfachsten meine alten Bilder in das neue Album?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315285


----------



## Thomas (13. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> mal zu weniger spezifischen problemen:
> 
> lassen sich in zukunft auch kommentare zu eigenen bildern löschen?
> 
> ich mag kommentare wie* "*fährst du auch damit im wald oder nur inner stadt um dolle fotos zu machen?trotzdem schönes bild*"* von irgendwelchen was-auch-immer nich unbedingt haben.


Du kannst jeden Beitrag melden, es gibt jeweils ein Symbol daneben
-->


----------



## Marcus (13. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ach ja, was ist hiermit?



Ist im Entwicklungszweig schon geaendert, nur noch nicht auf den Server hochgeladen.


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315285



Du bist ein Engel, danke


----------



## Pannekopp (15. Januar 2008)

ok, hallo

1. ich fand die bewertungen wirklich gut und praktisch

2. ist diese sterile weiß nicht mein ding

3. fand ich das alte übersichtlicher

4. mag ich die klasseneinteilung nicht!
   (ich hab einen dual-rahmen (4x) mit stabiler freeride-ausstattung(freeride), wenig federweg(eher 4x) aber einem gewicht von 16 kg (eher freeride)... also, wo soll mein bike jetzt hin??? 4x??? freeride??? was ganz anderes??? slopestyle???... was weiß ich)


allem in allem gefällt mir das alte photoalbum besser...

das neue ist eine verschlimmbesserung!!!

mfg der pannekopp


----------



## Thomas (15. Januar 2008)

Wow, noch kein einziges Foto hochgeladen oder einen Kommentar abgegeben und schon am beschweren....


----------



## alöx (15. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wow, noch kein einziges Foto hochgeladen oder einen Kommentar abgegeben und schon am beschweren....



Geschweige denn die vorhergegangen Beiträge gelesen in denen steht das noch ein komplettes Design kommt und die Bewertungen ständig zu Streit und sonstigen Querälen geführt haben. 

Die Einteilung war ein Wunsch einer sehr eindeutigen Mehrheit der Benutzer. Und weil er sein Rad mixt und nicht weiß was er fährt ist das natürlich deine Schuld Thomas! Echt ey. So eine lebenswichtige Entscheidung für ihn und was machst du?

Der arme Pannekopp. Noch ein Opfer eurer unüberlegten Maßnahme. Ich bin für ein Opferfond. Gilt natürlich nicht für die knapp 800 Bilder und deren Besitzer die es geschafft haben sich erfolgreich für eine Radkategorie zu entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (15. Januar 2008)

Hm, hab nen merkwürdigen Effekt... Ab dem zweiten Bild beim Upload bekomm ich die Aufforderung nen Login für unseren Proxyserver einzugeben. Da ich den nicht hab, und wir über Cytrix arbeiten, muss ich mich immer komplett abmelden. Jemand ne Idee???


----------



## Trickz (15. Januar 2008)

smileys wirds wohl nicht geben oder?
im gegensatz zum alten album ist das neue aber schon irgendwie tote hose jetzt. liegt natürlich an den usern, denke mal viele haben gar kein bock sich damit zu befassen


----------



## elmono (15. Januar 2008)

Viele Änderungen wurden ja noch implementiert.
Aber gerade für mehr Leben in der Bude, sind Kleinigkeiten wie Smileys und ein stimmiges Design jetzt sicher ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Viele Änderungen wurden ja noch implementiert.
> Aber gerade für mehr Leben in der Bude, sind Kleinigkeiten wie Smileys und ein stimmiges Design jetzt sicher ziemlich wichtig.



"mehr Leben in der Bude"

das war mal...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> smileys wirds wohl nicht geben oder?
> im gegensatz zum alten album ist das neue aber schon irgendwie tote hose jetzt. liegt natürlich an den usern, denke mal viele haben gar kein bock sich damit zu befassen




Mario schau dich doch nur mal um.
 wer ist da noch im "fotoalbum"  ausser die paar ältere forumsuser...
die jungeren schauen kurz rein u. wenden sich dessinteressiert ab. weil u.a. die vorschaubilder zu klein u. alles zu unübersichtlich geworden ist.
(die komischen tags sind ne halbe seite gross wer brauch sowas ?)
hab schon sehr viele user zum IBC gebracht,- die meissten haben sich im "fotoalbum"  aufgehalten,- und haben "spam",- "infos",- oder "punkte" verteilt. 
nun wollen sich die meisten kompl. aus dem IBC abmelden.
weil das "fotoalbum" so unspektakulär geworden ist.


 aber deshalb wird das IBC auch nicht untergehen...


----------



## alöx (16. Januar 2008)

Was wären wir nur ohne unseren unzufriedenen KHUJAND.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

du hast auch schon "einige" gute user auf der kappe !


----------



## InSanE888 (16. Januar 2008)

so langsam solltest du dich doch damit abgefunden haben KHUJAND 
ich find s gar nicht so schlecht 
werd auch 08 wieder meine ixsfotos hochladen!!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> so langsam solltest du dich doch damit abgefunden haben KHUJAND
> ich find s gar nicht so schlecht
> werd auch 08 wieder meine ixsfotos hochladen!!




wenn du genau liest,-  wirst du merken das ich nicht von mir gesprochen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (16. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du hast auch schon "einige" gute user auf der kappe !



Misch dich nicht in Sachen ein wo du nichts aber auch gar nichts von weißt, vorallem nicht hier wo es nichts verloren hat.


----------



## free-for-ride (16. Januar 2008)

^^ wo khujand recht hat, hat er recht, auch wenns den admins hier nicht schmeckt


----------



## l0st (16. Januar 2008)

macht euch dochn eigenes forum das nur aus nem fotoalbum besteht?so mit smileys,fussball und mady by kategorien.


----------



## free-for-ride (16. Januar 2008)

dich fragt keiner


----------



## Trickz (16. Januar 2008)

das ganze hat halt irgendwie jetzt den charakter vom traildevils fotoalbum.
da brauch ich nämlich auch nur einmal die woche reinschauen weil kaum was los ist und kaum neue komments geschrieben werden. es interessiert einfach kaum jemand.
im ibc war da schon einiges mehr los. muss zugeben dass ich mich auch meist im fotoalbum aufhalte und dann fällt es halt schon auf wenn man sich nur noch täglich 2 min damit beschäftigen kann anstatt wie früher stundenlang


----------



## free-for-ride (16. Januar 2008)

^^richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (16. Januar 2008)

das lustigste an der sache ist ja noch dass im ALTEN album jetzt auch nichts mehr los ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> das lustigste an der sache ist ja noch dass im ALTEN album jetzt auch nichts mehr los ist.



das ist ja auch Tot.


----------



## Trickz (16. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist ja auch Tot.



aja dann hat sich der aufwand doch gelohnt oder  
aus einem super aktiven album mach 2 tote  

@mods nehmts nicht so ernst, nörgeln macht schliesslich auch irgendwie spaß


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> aja dann hat sich der aufwand doch gelohnt oder
> aus einem super aktiven album mach 2 tote
> 
> @mods nehmts nicht so ernst, nörgeln macht schliesslich auch irgendwie spaß



Mario wir beide u. alöx können es ja "künstlich" am leben halten...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2008)

war mein letzter beitrag hier zum thema.
 sonst gibt es für mich noch ne gelb/rote karte vom Thomas u. Rik.  

rest hat "mir" ehh nix zu sagen....


----------



## MrFreak (16. Januar 2008)

Man hat sich ja echt ans neue Album gewöhnt, also no problems mehr-ist halt abwechslung-dagegen spricht ja nix mehr. ABER wo man hier echt Recht geben muss ist, das sich leider nurnoch ein sehr kleiner Teil von Usern mit dem Album beschäftigen und es dadurch EXTREM langweilig geworden ist. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich steht schon irgendwo in diesem Thread, dass es noch gemacht wird, aber:

Wann werden auf der Forums-Profilseite eines Users die Thumbnails des neuen Albums gezeigt, und nicht mehr ins alte Album verlinkt?

PS: Und wann werden die leeren, alten Alben, bspw. bei mir, endlich gelöscht?


----------



## Marcus (17. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Wann werden auf der Forums-Profilseite eines Users die Thumbnails des neuen Albums gezeigt, und nicht mehr ins alte Album verlinkt?



Sofort, wenn wir die Zeit dafuer finden!



> PS: Und wann werden die leeren, alten Alben, bspw. bei mir, endlich gelöscht?



Sicherlich auch dann 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Actec (17. Januar 2008)

jetzt ist ja alles Bunt


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2008)

Das sehr dunkle grau passt aber auch nicht sooo toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (17. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Das sehr dunkle grau passt aber auch nicht sooo toll.



Nun, wir koennen es nicht allen Leuten in allen Gesichtspunkten recht machen. Das tut mir leid.


----------



## Eike. (17. Januar 2008)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber schick


----------



## mikeymark (17. Januar 2008)

neue optik sieht echt klasse aus, schön dunkel, so kommen fotos echt gut zur geltung. gefällt mir.


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Nun, wir koennen es nicht allen Leuten in allen Gesichtspunkten recht machen. Das tut mir leid.



Aber wieso dann nicht der CI des Forums? Hier gibt es einen gelben Hintergrund, die Grautöne sind deutlich heller. Im Fotoalbum jetzt dunkles grau in grau.


----------



## Marcus (17. Januar 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber wieso dann nicht der CI des Forums? Hier gibt es einen gelben Hintergrund, die Grautöne sind deutlich heller. Im Fotoalbum jetzt dunkles grau in grau.




Ich erklaer es mal mit den Worten von ...



mikeymark schrieb:


> (...) dunkel, so kommen fotos echt gut zur geltung.




Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2008)

Naja, Ansichtssache.

Aber wie schon gesagt, man wird es wohl nie allen Recht machen können. Optisch passt das Forum nicht zum Album oder eben andersrum, (subjektive) Wirkung von Fotos hin oder her.


----------



## l0st (17. Januar 2008)

tipp an admins:wenn man bildernamen,beschreibungen ändern möchte,wird das feld gelb bzw kurz weiss,und die schrift ist ja auch weiss...nicht so ideal,sonst toll


----------



## Thomas (17. Januar 2008)

Ist uns auch aufgefallen, wird noch behoben. Ebenso wie die schwarze Schrift auf schwarzem Grund im Uploadformular...


----------



## AVE (17. Januar 2008)

also ich persönlich finds doof... man sollte jetzt wenigstens die alten bilder mit ins neue nehmen... find das immer mal wieder schön alte videos anzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Januar 2008)

Dann schau doch einfach immer mal wieder ins alte Album rein. Das alte Album wird ja nicht gelöscht.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt das neue Layout sehr gut, habt ihr gut gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß Guru.

PS: Smilies wären echt noch toll.... Ironie und so


----------



## Thomas (17. Januar 2008)

Smilies kommen!


----------



## Trickz (17. Januar 2008)

gute arbeit mit der farbe, da kommen gute fotos echt noch besser rüber 
smileys halt noch und dann wird alles gut.

nochwas: könnte man die tags nicht kleiner machen und stattdessen mehr neueste favoriten oder kommentare/bilder?


----------



## andi1969 (17. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> gute arbeit mit der farbe, da kommen gute fotos echt noch besser rüber
> smileys halt noch und dann wird alles gut



Toll endlich in guter Farbe ( war vorher echt Augenkrebs verdächtig), die neue Skin kommt einfach geil so leicht Vista mäsig


----------



## fx:flow (17. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ist uns auch aufgefallen, wird noch behoben. Ebenso wie die schwarze Schrift auf schwarzem Grund im Uploadformular...



und die weisse schrift auf weiss-hellblauem verlaufshintergrund als boxüberschrift (#1 vs #2)? ebenso ist beim anzeigen eines fotosets das gelb des users oben in der boxüberschrift nich so schön zu lesen - zumindest bei mir.

ach ja, zur ordnung der user-detailseite (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/---ID---) seite:

ich finde für mich gesehen meine kommentare bzw. die, die ein anderer abgegeben hat, nicht so bedeutend wie die, die ich/er gekriegt habe/hat.

hätte daher "Letzte Kommentare" und "Letzte kommentierte Fotos" getauscht - auf der eigenen detailseite sogar unter "Speicherplatz".

die große (also gleiche font-eigenschaften wie die navilinks) "Suchen.."-inputbox oben mit bold-font fand ich sehr gut, das wieder anzugleichen wäre nicht übel.

die "Markierte Fotos löschen" box rechts unten hat ja border-style: dotted #ff0000, für die augen wäre da weiss oder das gelb verträglicher.

das soweit als anregung. ach ja: sieht gut aus bis auf meine genannten punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (17. Januar 2008)

nun ist die boxüberschrift mit schwarz hinterlegt. zieht das optische gesamtbild imo zu stark ins dunkle. hättet ihr mal nur die schriftfarbe angeglichen, sodass man sie lesen kann.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Smilies kommen!



jetzt bin isch awer happy


----------



## giromechaniker (18. Januar 2008)

hey respekt an die admins mittlerweile gefällt mir das fotoalbum richtig gut auch farblich ist sehr gut geworden.jetzt fehlt nur noch das man in das profil das profil des users gelangt wenn man auf das userbild klickt.


----------



## Thomas (18. Januar 2008)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> hey respekt an die admins mittlerweile gefällt mir das fotoalbum richtig gut auch farblich ist sehr gut geworden.jetzt fehlt nur noch das man in das profil das profil des users gelangt wenn man auf das userbild klickt.


Erstmal danke!
Äh was? Das mit dem Profil verstehe ich nicht... von wo (Link) willst du wohin kommen?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2008)

Na vom Avatar in den Kommentaren zum Benutzerprofil meint er. So wie es mal war.

Dafür ist jetzt der Kerl hier neben deinem Benutzernamen da ->


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Januar 2008)

weiter so...farblich gefällt mir das neue Update richtig gut


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Januar 2008)

das "neue" design is ja nu mal echt stylisch....


----------



## Trickz (18. Januar 2008)

die email benachrichtung funktioniert irgendwie nicht richtig, ist das schon jemandem aufgefallen?
bekomme zb keine mails wenn ich auf meinen bildern kommentare kriege wie früher im alten album.


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> die email benachrichtung funktioniert irgendwie nicht richtig, ist das schon jemandem aufgefallen?
> bekomme zb keine mails wenn ich auf meinen bildern kommentare kriege wie früher im alten album.



Hast du es denn eingeschaltet? Auf deiner Startseite gibt es ganz unten "Einstellungen", da kanst du die Benachrichtigungen einschalten.


----------



## Trickz (18. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Tip.
Vielleicht hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich es natürlich eingeschaltet hab.
Ganz so noobmässig bin ich dann doch nicht unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. Januar 2008)

Das funktioniert nur fuer die Kommentare/Bilder, die NACH dem Einschalten dieser Optionen abgegeben/hochgeladen werden.

Du kannst den Abo-Status bei jedem Bild anhand des Brief-Symbols erkennen, ist dort ein gruener Pfeil zu sehen, bekommst du Mails, sonst nicht.

Auf eigene Kommentare bekommt man keine Benachrichtigung.


----------



## Trickz (18. Januar 2008)

aha verstehe. also wennichdas haben will muss ich nochmal alles neu hochladen?
komischerweise bekomme ich vereinzelt mails wo ich mal bei fremden pics kommentare hinterlassen habe.
hab aber nur die funktion eigene bilder eingestellt?


----------



## K!S (18. Januar 2008)

Wann gibt es wieder Bewertungen?

Jetzt sieht das Fotoalbum zwar nicht mehr so grell aus aber dafür erdrückt mich  Schwarz....
Macht doch den Hintergrund bitte wie im Forum, den grauen Haupthintergund Gelb den schwarzen Hintergrund so hellblau wie hier und die Überschriften so Dunkelblau und Texte schwarz.
Den Kopf oben auch wie Im Forum, also hier.

(MTB-News · Forum · Eurobike 2007 · Mitgliederkarte · Bikeshops · MTB-News Shop · Fahrgemeinschaften · Biketest · Fotoalbum · Trainingsverwaltung · Links ·   Tour- & Spotguide · Racing Team · Profiblogs · Winterpokal · Bikemarkt · Blog :: Rennrad-Forum)

So denke ich fügt sich das Album optimal in die Seite ein und durch das hellblau hat es eine angenehme Farbe, nicht zu grell und nicht zu dunkel und erdrückend. 

Sonst top!


----------



## Marcus (18. Januar 2008)

K!S schrieb:


> Wann gibt es wieder Bewertungen?



Vorerst nicht.


----------



## Thomas (18. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> aha verstehe. also wennichdas haben will muss ich nochmal alles neu hochladen?


nee, 
du kannst jedes Foto jederzeit abonnieren
einfach hierdrauf klicken im Foto:


----------



## Trickz (18. Januar 2008)

thx thomas, habs gefunden.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Januar 2008)

also das alte hat mir bessergefallen, da konnte man auf "eure bikes" gehen und dann hat man alle gesehen, jetzt mussich mir aussuchen was ich zuerst sehen will. aber naja, der fortschritt is wohl nich aufzuhalten


----------



## K!S (20. Januar 2008)

K!S schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht das Fotoalbum zwar nicht mehr so grell aus aber dafür erdrückt mich  Schwarz....
> Macht doch den Hintergrund bitte wie im Forum, den grauen Haupthintergund Gelb den schwarzen Hintergrund so hellblau wie hier und die Überschriften so Dunkelblau und Texte schwarz.
> Den Kopf oben auch wie Im Forum, also hier.
> 
> ...



was haltet ihr davon,?


----------



## Trickz (20. Januar 2008)

glaubst doch nicht im ernst dass jetzt jede woche die farbe oder das design geändert wird oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (20. Januar 2008)

Soll das so?


----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2008)

Ist irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten schon angesprochen worden.


----------



## alöx (20. Januar 2008)

Oh das hab ich überlesen. Entschuldigung.


----------



## IndoorJo (21. Januar 2008)

Warum nun so dunkel? Passt nicht zum Forum und beleidigt die Augen!


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2008)

IndoorJo schrieb:


> Warum nun so dunkel? Passt nicht zum Forum und beleidigt die Augen!


 
Ich finde das neue Fotoalbum sehr gelungen, aber warum ist da noch 
mein altes Avatarbild zu sehen ?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## schotti65 (22. Januar 2008)

Frage zum "persönlichen Album":

Wenn ich ein persönliches Album nur durch verschieben von Fotos - und  nicht durch explizites hochladen - mit Leben fülle, erscheint auf "Meine Seite" nur ein Fragezeichen als thumbnail (bzw. Symbol) für das Album, wie kann ich das ändern?

Bzw. wie kann ich das Symbol für ein persönliches Album ändern?

Gruss
schotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (22. Januar 2008)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kann ich das Symbol für ein persönliches Album ändern?



Du schaust dir einfach das Foto an, welches du als Titelbild haben moechtest und klickst unten recht auf "Als Titelbild".





Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## schotti65 (22. Januar 2008)

Super, danke, nächstes Mal versuch ich erst die Scrolltasten zu benutzen.


----------



## Trickz (22. Januar 2008)

was mir grad so aufgefallen ist:
fotos ersetzen durch andere so dass die kommentare stehen bleiben geht nicht mehr klar oder?
gruß


----------



## Thomas (22. Januar 2008)

noch nicht, kommt wieder


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Januar 2008)

Der Button "Alle Fotos von *Benutzer* anzeigen" kommt wieder?

Bilder mit einer Breite von 800 Pixeln oder mehr, ohne draufklicken zu müssen, 
wären auch wieder schön. 550 ist doch etwas schmal. 
Exifdaten sowie Abofunktionen könnte man ja kleiner gestalten. 

Sehr gut finde ich, gegenüber dem alten Fotoalbum, dass man nicht erst 
nach unten scrollen muss (aufgrund Werbung) um die Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## iTom (22. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es ist gut gelungen . Nur die Bewertungspunkte vermisse ich ein wenig .


----------



## Thomas (22. Januar 2008)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Der Button "Alle Fotos von *Benutzer* anzeigen" kommt wieder?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/1 --> "Alle Fotos von Thomas anschauen"

meinst Du das?


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Januar 2008)

Ich meine den Link der mir Albumübergreifend alle Bilder des Nutzers anzeigt.

Wenn ich beispielsweise dieses Bild betrachte bekomme ich nur angeboten:


> Dieses Bild gehört zum Benutzeralbum von Thomas.



Aber ich suche:


> (Alle Fotos von Thomas anzeigen)



Was früher direkt unter dem Foto neben dem Nutzernamen stand. 
(Album/Kategorieübergreifend)


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2008)

Den Link alle Bilder anzuzeigen gibt es auf der Startseite vom jeweiligen User unter "Neueste Fotos".


----------



## Trickz (22. Januar 2008)

könnt ihr vielleicht bei der gelegenheit noch das kästchen einfügen wo willkommen user bla und private nachrichten steht?
so muss man immer aufs kontrollzentrum und das album somit verlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2008)

Bei mir geht das Automatisch


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Den Link alle Bilder anzuzeigen gibt es auf der Startseite vom jeweiligen User unter "Neueste Fotos".



Merci. Ich hatte es direkt, wie im alten Album, bei den Bildern gesucht.


----------



## free-for-ride (23. Januar 2008)

was noch nicht funktioniert:

wenn ich in meinem öffentlichen profil bin, wird bei mir kein foto angezeigt, da
sich im alten album keine bilder mehr befinden, im neuen aber schon

könnt ihr das noch ändern?
den so macht es wenig sinn!!


----------



## RICO (24. Januar 2008)

Im großen Ganzen ist das neue Album schon besser.
Mich würde noch interessieren was für Dateiformate sich hochladen lassen. Bisher bekomme ich nur JPG hin, obwohl man alle Dateiformate auswählen kann?!
Wichtig wäre ZIP oder direkt GPX um mal einen Track einstellen zu können, wie es im alten Album ging. 

Gruß RICO


----------



## Marcus (24. Januar 2008)

Folgende Formate werden unterstuetzt:

JPEG
PNG
GIF


----------



## Whens1ng (25. Januar 2008)

Finde das neue Album echt gelungen,
nur die vorschaubilder, sowie die Bilder ansich sollten größer sein(ohne drauf klicken zu müssen). Die 800pixel in der breite vom alten album waren fand ich besser.


----------



## Trickz (26. Januar 2008)

ist heute ganz schön lahm oder liegts an meinem pc


----------



## Thomas (26. Januar 2008)

Es gab Probleme mit einem Server ab ca 20:30, sind jetzt behoben.


----------



## Marcus (27. Januar 2008)

Ab sofort gibt es ein konventionelles Upload-Formular fuer Leute, die z. B. vom Mobiltelefon hochladen wollen oder sonstwie keinen Flash-Player zur Verfuegung haben. Vorerst verarbeitet das zwar nur ein Foto pro Durchgang, aber das werden wir sicher noch aufbohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (27. Januar 2008)

Super, damit klappt es auch von meinem Schlepptop aus!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,hab jetzt keine Lust alle 21 Seiten zu lesen,vielleicht kann mir kurz einer meine Frage zum neuen Fotoalbum beantworten,auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich schon gestellt wurde!?
Warum kann man keine Fotos mehr bewerten,war doch sinnig?
Oder kann man doch noch? 

Danke recht herzlich.....


----------



## IndoorJo (27. Januar 2008)

> war doch sinnig?


Was ist daran sinnig? Wenn es noch so gut  ist, aber Dir ein Nichtgönner die Bewertung zerschießt... was ist daran sinnig? Und Nichtgönner gibt es überall.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jochen,klar gibt es immer ein paar Nichtgönner,na und!? 
Vielleicht hätte man das Bewertungssystem ja auch modifizieren können!
z.B. daß die Beste,bzw.die Schlechteste rausfallen??
Oder was ähnliches halt.....


----------



## l0st (27. Januar 2008)

kannst statt ner 10 geben ja auch sehr gut oderso schreiben?


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

Der schwarze Hintergrund sollte geändert werden. Bspw. sind die Dateien während des Uploades im Auswahlfenster und die Statusanzeige praktisch unsichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (27. Januar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der schwarze Hintergrund sollte geändert werden. Bspw. sind die Dateien während des Uploades im Auswahlfenster und die Statusanzeige praktisch unsichtbar.



Die schwarze Schrift im Upload-Formular laesst sich aktuell nicht aendern, ist ein Bug in der Flash-Applikation. Der Hersteller ist informiert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Die schwarze Schrift im Upload-Formular laesst sich aktuell nicht aendern, ist ein Bug in der Flash-Applikation. Der Hersteller ist informiert.



Okay, danke.


----------



## Thomas (28. Januar 2008)

So, die Schrift im Flash Uploader ist jetzt lesbar.


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es noch ein Privates Album in dem nur ich die eingestellten Bilder sehen kann
also ein geschütztes mit Passwort oder so  
.
.


----------



## Thomas (29. Januar 2008)

Seit 2006 nicht mehr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240955


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2008)

Seid 2006


----------



## Grinsekater (29. Januar 2008)

Wird es wieder eine Kategorie "Stürze" geben?

Edit sagt: Es ist wie von Zauberhand erschienen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich war so frei es anzulegen


----------



## Spezialistz (29. Januar 2008)

am anfang war ich ja relativ skeptisch, was das neue album betraf..
aaaber: wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat, ist es echt klasse. meiner meinung nach deutlich besser, als das alte. sehr gut.


----------



## RICO (30. Januar 2008)

Jetzt muß ich nochmal nachhaken.
Wird es die Möglichkeit GPX Dateien oder als ZIP abzuspeichern wieder geben, oder ist dies mit dem neuen Album gestorben?

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. Januar 2008)

Du konntest im alten Album gpx dateien hochladen? würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern. Ist für hier nicht geplant. Was möchtest Du mit einer GPX Datei in Fotoalbum anstellen?


----------



## Marcus (30. Januar 2008)

ZIP-Uploads wird es nicht geben, dafuer haben wir den neuen Uploader. Der frisst viele Dateien auf einmal zum Fruehstueck.

Was GPX im Fotoalbum verloren haben soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Du kannst Koordinaten in den Exif-Daten der Fotos hinterlegen, dann erscheinen sie auf einer Karte (bald).

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Marcus (30. Januar 2008)

Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke


----------



## RICO (30. Januar 2008)

Ist das so schwer?
Im alten Album konnte man Tracks oder Wegpunkte und alles was mit GPS zu tun hatte gezippt ablegen und damit für andere  zugäglich machen.


----------



## Thomas (30. Januar 2008)

Hier im Forum kannst Du zip, kml, kmz, gpx anhängen. Nutz doch diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Marcus (30. Januar 2008)

Tracks kannst du auch im Tourguide hochladen.


----------



## Mr.T (31. Januar 2008)

Ich muss es jetzt doch mal sagen: Am Anfang hatte ich irgendwie auch keine Lust auf das neue Album weil da muss man sich ja wieder umgewöhnen etc. aber warum nicht mal was neues. Und siehe da: ich finde das neue Fotoalbum nachdem ich mal 2 Tage damit umgegangen bin supertoll. Gut und eifach aufgebaut und irgendwie auch optisch sehr schick! Also von mir


----------



## JBO (31. Januar 2008)

Also von mir auch  für das neue Fotoalbum. Aber wann ist es möglich Fotos in Originalauflösung hochzuladen.


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2008)

Die Auflösung ist doch nicht begrenzt sondern nur die Dateigöße oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
du kannst alles hochladen, aktuell wird es aber auf maximal 1024 Pixel grösste Kantenlänge runterskaliert. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## JBO (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

ihr habt doch die Upload Größe auf 2048KB begrenzt reicht das nicht   oder warum noch die maximale Kantenlänge auf 1024 Pixel runterskalieren.


----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2008)

Aktuell ist es erstmal so, später wird es weitere Möglichkeiten geben. Mehr Infos dazu folgen noch...


----------



## knuspakeks (1. Februar 2008)

ich kann garkeine zip datei hochladen


----------



## alöx (1. Februar 2008)

Ja warum?


----------



## Thomas (1. Februar 2008)

Ja. Du kannst jetzt viele Bilder auf einmal hochladen. Zip Dateien nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. Februar 2008)

Ohne Enduser wäre es nur halb so unterhaltsam hier.


----------



## IndoorJo (2. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ohne Enduser wäre es nur halb so unterhaltsam hier.


Das ist in jedem Forum so, sonst gäb's ja keine (Foren)


----------



## knuspakeks (2. Februar 2008)

macht mal das man auch wieder zip´s hochladen kann


----------



## alöx (2. Februar 2008)

Ich zitiere: Ja warum?


----------



## knuspakeks (2. Februar 2008)

warum ..weils cool ist video zu gucken ??!!!???


----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2008)

was haben zips mit Video zu tun?!


----------



## JBO (2. Februar 2008)

Noch mal eine Frage wie wird das 35 mm äquivalent in den Exif-DATEN berechnet habt ihr den Crop-Faktor der Kamera hinterlegt ? Wieso wird das nicht bei der Canon Eos 400d berechnet ?


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2008)

Die Daten sind lediglich vorhandene Exif-Infos - wir rechnen da nichts selbst aus. Wenn die Kamera nichts eintraegt, koennen wir auch nichts anzeigen 

Muesstest dich mal bei Canon beschweren (obwohl, vielleicht wissen die es selbst nicht mehr genau, beo sovielen verschiedenen Sensorgroessen, die sie schon in ihren DSLRs verbaut haben - da ist ja von 1.3, 1.6, 1.8 alles dabei ...)


----------



## knuspakeks (2. Februar 2008)

ka. ich tue die vids immer in zip ordner dann lade ich hoch und dann gehts !


----------



## Marcus (2. Februar 2008)

Jetzt eben nicht mehr 

Heisst ja auch "Fotoalbum" und nicht Youtube ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 23 Seiten gelesen, darum frage ich jetzt einfach dazwischen 

Könnt ihr mir den (Fotos alt)  Link löschen ? ich habe bereits alle meine Bilder aus dem alten Album gelöscht brachte aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg 

Vielen Dank und viel Spass noch


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Februar 2008)

^^ da gibt es extra n Thread für
siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4383803#post4383803
hab ebenfalls alle Fotos aus den alten Fotoalbum gelöscht und gefragt ob man es den löchen könnte. Thomas am 04.01 darauf "Der Link zum alten Album wird bei allen entfernt, die keine Fotos mehr drin haben - ich hoffe ich bekomme das kommende Woche hin." Bislang hat sich aber nichts getan, denke wir müssen wohl mit unseren alten Album leben, auch wenn es leer ist.


----------



## elmono (5. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte hiermit auch nochmal wiederholen, dass ich mich über eine Löschung des alten Albums freuen würde.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Februar 2008)

danke SBIKERC, dann können wir nur das Beste hoffen


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Februar 2008)

Mein altes Album war aber nicht leer, und der Link ist trotzdem weg.
Hab' ich etwas verpasst, gab es eine Frist zur Leerung des alten Albums?
Es gab nämlich ein paar Bilder darin, die ich gerne noch gesichert hätte.


----------



## Thomas (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nur den Link unter den Beiträgen entfernt. Das Album ist noch da. Du kommst bspw über dein Profil dran oder direkt über fotos-alt.mtb-news.de. Die Fotos werden nicht gelöscht von uns.


----------



## Marcus (5. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die Fotos werden nicht gelöscht von uns.




ERSTMAL!


----------



## Grinsekater (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde immer noch vorschlagen die Bilder in der neuen Galerie etwas größer darzustellen (800 Pixel wären toll).


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den Link unter den Beiträgen entfernt. Das Album ist noch da. Du kommst bspw über dein Profil dran oder direkt über fotos-alt.mtb-news.de. Die Fotos werden nicht gelöscht von uns.



Na das stimmt wohl nicht ganz. Also übers Profil finde ich es nicht. 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayn (6. Februar 2008)

aber das design oder das forumdesign sollte noch umbedingt angepasst werden, ich find momentan auch noch das alte besser und vor allem übersichtlicher!


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Na das stimmt wohl nicht ganz. Also übers Profil finde ich es nicht.


Ich habe jetzt noch einen gut sichtbaren Textlink angebracht. Vorher wäst Du über die angezeigten Fotos in dein altes Album eingestiegen...

Kayn: du hast bisher kein Foto hochgeladen und auch kein Foto kommentiert - da musst Du dich natürlich erst noch umgewöhnen, dann wird es dir gefallen...


----------



## Wolperdinger (6. Februar 2008)

Hi miteinander,
kann ich irgendwie meine alten Bilder einfach ins neue Album übernehmen?
Wäre klasse.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort bzw. Buttenhinzufügung

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2008)

Das alte Album bleibt bestehen, du musst also die Bilder nicht übernehmen.

Falls Du es trotzdem machen möchtest findest Du hier eine Anleitung dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315285


----------



## Wolperdinger (6. Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort , hat wunderbar geklappt.

Macht ihr des wohl hauptberuflich 

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## elmono (6. Februar 2008)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Ich würde immer noch vorschlagen die Bilder in der neuen Galerie etwas größer darzustellen (800 Pixel wären toll).





Lieber weniger Infos direkt neben dem Foto, oder die Exif Daten nur in einem Popup wenn Bedarf besteht. Genau genommen dürften gerade die Exif Daten nur eine Minderheit interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Februar 2008)

Aktuell werden wir an der Groesse auf der Foto-Einzelansicht nichts aendern.


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch einen gut sichtbaren Textlink angebracht. Vorher wäst Du über die angezeigten Fotos in dein altes Album eingestiegen...



Sorry das ich die erste Seite nicht gelesen habe. 
Bis dahin gab es ja den Link (Fotos alt) Und ich habe das mit dem Album erst mitbekommen als ich bei meinem Beitrag (Fotos alt) gelesen habe. 

Schön das ihr hier so schnell antwortet!
Könntet ihr das auch mal in dieser Rubrik machen!
Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe

Oder wird das LMB auch umgebaut und deswegen funktioniert der BB Code dort nicht mehr???

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2008)

Es gibt bereits eine neue Version des LMB, die ist hier nur noch nicht installiert (auf Rennrad-News.de schon).
Sobald irgendwie luft ist wird die auch hier installiert und alles wird gut


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits eine neue Version des LMB, die ist hier nur noch nicht installiert (auf Rennrad-News.de schon).
> Sobald irgendwie luft ist wird die auch hier installiert und alles wird gut


Weiss ich doch!
Da hat das Einbinden aber auch noch eine Zeitlang gedauert!

Na gut ich fand das alte gut aber ihr macht das hier schon super.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Wolperdinger (6. Februar 2008)

.... ihr solltet euch vielleicht mal überlegen bei dem Fotoalbum eine Kategorie "Alpencross/Touren" zu eröffnen. Grad die Pics sind doch am geilsten überhaupt. Ein unendlicher Singeltrail mit Alpenpanorama im Hintergrund oder durchgeschwitzte völlig wahnsinnige Jungs die vor lauter Dreck nicht mehr zu erkennen sind. 
Ist ja nur eine Anregung!

Gruß
Hechtl

P.S.: so gefällt mir das neue Album scho sehr gut


----------



## Grinsekater (6. Februar 2008)

Wäre es möglich in die Suchfunktion noch den Benutzername suchen?
Also, dass man in dessen Album landet. Momentan findet man nur das Album eines bestimmten Users wenn er seinen Benutzername als Tag angeben hat.


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wenn du auf Benutzer im Album klickst kommst du zu einer Übersicht über die User:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/index/


----------



## GoogleBot (7. Februar 2008)

wtf? die "alten" Photos sind weg !?

<Edit>: ...hab sie gefunden


----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2008)

Ein dickes Danke für das neue Album - ich finds klasse


----------



## fl1p (8. Februar 2008)

Wird im Benutzerprofil auf absehbare Zeit eigentlich auch die Anzeige der neuesten Fotos durch die Anzeige von Bildern aus dem neuen Fotoalbum ersetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (8. Februar 2008)

eine kategorie für 4X und dual action-bilder fehlt..


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. Februar 2008)

Das neue Album ist Klasse  

Gibt bestimmt noch etwas zu verbessern, aber mir fällt nichts ein.  

Kann man die alten Fotos überhaupt Löschen


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Würdet ihr bitte meine alten Fotos in das neue Album übertragen. - Danke! 

Tom


----------



## Marcus (10. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würdet ihr bitte meine alten Fotos in das neue Album übertragen. - Danke!



Nein, das machst du bitte selbst


----------



## mountainlion (15. Februar 2008)

schaut ja recht modern und vielversprechend aus das neue Album,

mal bisschen reinschmöckern und austesten 

sooo Edith sagt:
möchte nicht den ganzen Thread durchsuchen ob meine Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, wenn ja dann tut leid, und Asche über mein Haupt...

1.) wenn ich meine Favoriten über die praktische Funktion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , heruntergeladen habe, gibt es dann eine genau so einfach Möglichkeit die Favoriten in das neue Fotoalbum wieder einzubinden, oder müsste man sich die selber hochladen?

2.) ich habe nun ein paar Fotos in ein paar von mir erstellen Fotoalben im neuen Fotoalbum erstellt: kann ich diese Fotos auch nun gleichzeitig in fertige Kategorien auch verlinken/einbinden also z.b: in die Kategorien für Dirtbikes und so weiter...?

mfg Matthias


----------



## andi. (18. Februar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> vielleicht könntet ihr noch die suchfunktion verfeinern dass man auch in den einzelnen kategorien suchen kann. wenn ich zb bilder zum sx trail suche, kommen 100e in denen das wort trail vorkommt aber kein bike.



is bezüglich dem thema schon was passiert? das nervt wirklich wenn man parts auf der waage suchen will und bekommt alle bikes die das teil verbaut haben.. weiterblättern geht ja auch noch nicht?!


----------



## polo (18. Februar 2008)

GoogleBot schrieb:


> wtf? die "alten" Photos sind weg !?
> 
> <Edit>: ...hab sie gefunden



wo denn?


----------



## Thomas (18. Februar 2008)

hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Äh...ich hab grad versucht die alten Bilder hochzuladen, aber nach einigem Hochladen kam die Fehlermeldung "Speicherplatz verbraucht".

Warum ist der *Speicher auf 50MB beschränkt*? Das ist ja nicht arg viel, so ca. 200 Fotos - es ist auch sehr mühsam, die Fotos hinterher alle auf 50kB zu vekleinern, damits dann doch für 1000 Fotos passt. 

Ausserdem habe ich keine Funktion fürs *nachträgliche Sortieren* gefunden und auch keine *Diashow*.

Absicht?

Sonst ist ja alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Äh...ich hab grad versucht die alten Bilder hochzuladen, aber nach einigem Hochladen kam die Fehlermeldung "Speicherplatz verbraucht".
> 
> Warum ist der *Speicher auf 50MB beschränkt*? Das ist ja nicht arg viel, so ca. 200 Fotos - es ist auch sehr mühsam, die Fotos hinterher alle auf 50kB zu vekleinern, damits dann doch für 1000 Fotos passt.



Vermutlich weil Webspace Geld kostet.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich keine Funktion fürs *nachträgliche Sortieren*


Schau einfach nochmal genau hin  Kleiner Tipp: Bild aufrufen, rechts nach "Foto verschieben" suchen.


----------



## Marcus (18. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum ist der *Speicher auf 50MB beschränkt*? Das ist ja nicht arg viel, so ca. 200 Fotos - es ist auch sehr mühsam, die Fotos hinterher alle auf 50kB zu vekleinern, damits dann doch für 1000 Fotos passt.



Wir haben das Limit jetzt etwas angehoben.


----------



## andi. (18. Februar 2008)

hat sich bezüglich meines posts oben denn nun schon was geändert?


----------



## sprotte (18. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade meine Fotos vom alten ins neue Album umgeladen und muss sagen, es war auch für mich als Nicht-PC-Freak recht einfach. Finde das neue sehr benutzerfreundlich und optisch ansprechend. Einen Vorteil für euch Admins hat das Umladen ja auch, man mistet mal etwas aus und ihr gewinnt Speicher dadurch, denke ich mal. Also, großes Lob für eure Mühe !!! 

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## sprotte (18. Februar 2008)

...sorry, aber eine Frage habe ich nun doch noch. Wie kann ich denn innerhalb eines Albums, nach dem Sortieren der Fotos, z.B. nach Namen, die Reihenfolge speichern, ohne dass diese nach dem Schließen und wieder Öffnen des Albums, wieder durcheinander ist ???  Habe nach einigem Suchen nichts gefunden. 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antwort.

Viele liebe Grüße von sprotte.


----------



## polo (18. Februar 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos



danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. Februar 2008)

sprotte1 schrieb:


> ...sorry, aber eine Frage habe ich nun doch noch. Wie kann ich denn innerhalb eines Albums, nach dem Sortieren der Fotos, z.B. nach Namen, die Reihenfolge speichern, ohne dass diese nach dem Schließen und wieder Öffnen des Albums, wieder durcheinander ist ???  Habe nach einigem Suchen nichts gefunden.



Das geht nicht. Fotos werden immer absteigend nach Hochladedatum sortiert. Du kannst ein Album temporaer umsortieren (Name, Anzahl Views, Anzahl Kommentare) aber nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## walo (20. Februar 2008)

was bedeutet, wenn unter einigen meiner fotos länderfahnen mit tel.bzw skypenr.stehen? 
edit:wobei ich glaube, das sind die nr.meiner fotos.
haben die meine fotos über skype verschickt?


----------



## Thomas (20. Februar 2008)

Hast Du mal ein beispiel?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## walo (20. Februar 2008)

sorry,ich hab keinen plan wie ich screenshots mache.
unter 2en meiner fotos sind nun die franz.fahne und eins von singapur.irgendwie bekomme ich das gefühl nicht los,dass das die dsc nr sind,da sie sehr ähnlich sind.
sing.-00652008-02-09


----------



## Thomas (20. Februar 2008)

hast du mal einen link dazu?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## walo (20. Februar 2008)

link von was?
von meinem fotoalbum?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2175


----------



## J-CooP (20. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr die Fotos in den letzten Tagen irgendwie extrem komprimiert?
Auch die, die schon länger hochgeladen waren, weisen plötzlich extreme Jpeg-Artefakte auf:

*EDIT:* liegt wohl an mir. Plötzlich sehen sämtliche jpg-Fotos im Netz so aus wie das im Anhang 
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich seit gestern mittels UMTS surfe (Vodafone Netz). Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob sich das über irgendwelche Einstellungen abschalten läßt?

*EDIT EDIT*Habe mir bei vodafone einen HighPerformance Client runtergeladen und jetzt funzt es! Da kann man die Komprierung in verschieden Stufen einstellen und auch ganz abschalten.


----------



## Marcus (20. Februar 2008)

walo schrieb:


> was bedeutet, wenn unter einigen meiner fotos länderfahnen mit tel.bzw skypenr.stehen?
> edit:wobei ich glaube, das sind die nr.meiner fotos.
> haben die meine fotos über skype verschickt?



Dein Skype-Client hat sich vermutlich in den Browser integriert und markiert "intelligent" alles, was er als anrufenswert einstuft ...

Siehe z. B. hier fuer weitere Infos: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...er-on-web-page-and-toolbar-plugin-menu-in-ie/


----------



## walo (21. Februar 2008)

yep,merci,
hab ich mir auch gedacht.jedoch wars vor ner woche nochnicht so.
liegt wahrscheinlich schon an meiner kiste.hab da mal wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwo gedreht, wo ich nicht sollte.
bin eher der handwerker  ;-)
grüsse


----------



## Thomas (26. Februar 2008)

Wurde ein paar mal nachgefragt:
die Fotos aus dem neuen Album werden jetzt in Profil angezeigt. Man kann das auch auf der eigenen website einbinden. mehr Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323174


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. Februar 2008)

Das neue Album ist ne feine Sache. Aber kann mir bitte mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem "Benutzeralbum" und den "persönlichen Alben" erklären? Gibt da verschiedene Zugriffsrecht, oder wofür brauch ich zwei? Für mich macht es den Eindruck als wäre das alles das gleiche.


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2008)

Na in dein persönliches Album kannst nur du Bilder hochladen, zB eben persönliche die nicht in die öffentlichen Alben passen oder gehören. In die öffentlichen Foren (verschiedene Bikes etc.) kann jeder Bilder hochladen.


----------



## mountainlion (26. Februar 2008)

ja da stimmte ich Stoppelhüpfer zu, ich war zuerst auch verwirrt, als ich die Fotos hochgeladen hatte, und danach entdeckte das es auch ein Benutzeralbum und nicht nur persönliches Album gibt.

weiters finde ich es umpraktisch das man die Bilder aus dem persönlichen Album nicht auch in die offentlichen Bilder Kategorien geben kann, sondern extra nocheinmal hochladen muss fürs Benutzeralbum.

Man kann die Bilder zwar verschieben, aber den sind sie in dem Album wo sie vorher drinn waren weg und man muss erneut doppelt hochladen


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2008)

Benutzeralbum und persönliches Album ist doch das Gleiche, bzw. die persönlichen Alben sind quasi Unterordner des Benutzeralbums.


----------



## Marcus (27. Februar 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> weiters finde ich es umpraktisch das man die Bilder aus dem persönlichen Album nicht auch in die offentlichen Bilder Kategorien geben kann, sondern extra nocheinmal hochladen muss fürs Benutzeralbum.
> 
> Man kann die Bilder zwar verschieben, aber den sind sie in dem Album wo sie vorher drinn waren weg und man muss erneut doppelt hochladen



Das Wort "verschieben" sagt ja bereits, dass es danach nicht mehr dort ist, wo es vorher war. 

Der Aufwand, eine Funktionalitaet zu erstellen, die das Verlinken eines Bildes in verschiedenen Alben ermoeglicht, ist relativ hoch. Da wir nicht Vollzeit an MTB-News.de arbeiten, haben wir uns entschlossen, diese eher selten benutzte Funktion einfach wegzulassen.



Eike. schrieb:


> die persönlichen Alben sind quasi Unterordner des Benutzeralbums.



Exakt.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## mountainlion (27. Februar 2008)

ja was mit verschieben gemeint ist war mir schon klar...

ok, wenn es zu Aufwendig ist dann verstehe ich das, wäre eben praktisch gewesen.


----------



## giromechaniker (29. Februar 2008)

im alten fotoalbum konnte man wenn man eine aktuelleres fot hat das bild ersetzen sodass die kommentare erhalten bleiben und man kein neues bild hochladen muss. wird es diese funktion auch wieder geben?


----------



## Marcus (29. Februar 2008)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> im alten fotoalbum konnte man wenn man eine aktuelleres fot hat das bild ersetzen sodass die kommentare erhalten bleiben und man kein neues bild hochladen muss. wird es diese funktion auch wieder geben?



Das ist geplant.


----------



## elmono (29. Februar 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Das ist geplant.



Gibts dafür denn irgendein Timing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Februar 2008)

Nein. Aktuell haben wir erst mal andere Baustellen aufgetan


----------



## andi. (1. März 2008)

habt ihr auf eurer todo-liste schon eine verbesserung der suchergebnisse notiert? wäre echt toll wenn man durch die suchergebnisse blättern könnte, bzw nur in bestimmten kategorien suchen könnte!


----------



## Marcus (1. März 2008)

Ja, ist notiert


----------



## andi. (1. März 2008)

super!


----------



## Trickz (3. März 2008)

wann können wir mit smileys rechnen, das fehlt irgendwie volle kanne


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2008)

word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> word



auch WORD


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2008)

gibts denn die option, dass man für auserwählte fotos kommentare deaktivieren kann?


----------



## Thomas (6. März 2008)

aktuell können wir nur die Kommentare für einzelne Fotos schliessen, normale Benutzer nicht. Wäre aber evtl sinnvoll, das beim eigenen Foto selbst entscheiden zu können


----------



## beuze1 (10. März 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag:
> Man kann die Bilder ja nach Datum sortieren. Leider wird aber nur nach dem Datum des Einstellens sortiert, nicht nach dem Erstellungdatum. Wäre für Alpencross-Bilder toll, da sie dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge sind. Oder mach ich was falsch?
> Der Vorschlag von Carmin mit dem Album kopieren wäre natürlich eine echt feine Sache!
> Ansonsten ein gutes Neues! Und eigentlich auch mal danke an die Admins, die sich mit dem Forum so viel Arbeit machen! Das IBC ist echt ein super Ding.



guten morgen,
hat sich da was getann.. 
man kann die Bilder immer noch nach Datum sortieren,aber beim nächstenmal schauen sind wieder alle Bunt ducheinander..: 

oder mach ich da was falsch..


----------



## mountainlion (20. März 2008)

Hi, folgende Frage:

die Fotos vom alten Album hab ich bereits ins neue Übertragen und das hat auch alles bestens geklappt.

jetzt bin ich soeben dabei die Fotos die ich im alten Fotoalbum bei meinen Favoriten ins neue Album zu schaffen, aber das klappt nicht so richtig.

die Möglichkeit die Fotos alle gemeinsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gezippt zu downloaden wollte bei mir nicht funktionieren





folgendes erscheint in einem eigenen Fenster
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/misc.php?action=downloadzip&cat=fav



> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 50331648 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 6563643 bytes) in /home/www/fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/misc.php on line 528



woran liegt es? sind im die 393 Fotos zuviel? wie viele dürfen es maximal sein?

und angenommen das mit dem gezippten downloaden funktioniert, wie bekomme ich die Fotos in die "meine Favoriten" des neuen Fotoalbums?

mfg Matthias


----------



## Thomas (23. März 2008)

Deine Favoriten sind doch normalerweise nicht deine eigenen Fotos, warum möchtest Du die in dein eigenes Album übernehmen?


----------



## J-CooP (23. März 2008)

Bei den Anhängen wird einem angezeigt, in welchen Thema/Beitrag sie verwendet werden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=editattachments

Wenn ihr das auch beim Fotoalbum hin bekämt, fände ich das super. Manchmal findet man nämlich ein interessantes Bild und könnte dann im passenden Thema eventuell mehr dazu lesen.


----------



## mountainlion (24. März 2008)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Favoriten sind doch normalerweise nicht deine eigenen Fotos, warum möchtest Du die in dein eigenes Album übernehmen?



sorry, hab mich vielleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt, meinte natürlich das ich die fotos in den Favoriten vom alten Album zu den Favoriten ins neue Album übertragen möchte und nicht in ein persönliches Album. 
Dafür wurde diese Zipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Möglichkeit ja installiert oder?

mfg Matthias


----------



## Thomas (25. März 2008)

Nein, die Funktion ist in der Alten Software bereits so enthalten. Du kannst damit keine Favoriten übernehmen - Favoriten sind ja nur Verknüpfungen, und es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass eine alten Favoritenfotos auch im neuen Album enthalten sind.
Du kannst wie hier beschrieben eigene Fotos übernehmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315285
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mountainlion (25. März 2008)

ok, dann hab ich das leider missverstanden.

aber nur die Fotos die ich bei den Favoriten im alten Fotoalbum hatte als Zipp herunterladen funktioniert leider auch nicht, den dann erschein immer dieser Error. Woran kann dies liegen, und gibt es da eine möglichkeit dies zu beheben?

mfg matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (25. März 2008)

Du hast soviele Fotos als Favorit markiert, dass der speicher für den Prozess "alle fotos zusammensuchen und zippen" nicht ausreicht. wir werden am Alten Album diesbezüglich nichts mehr ändern.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mountainlion (25. März 2008)

ok, hab ich befürchtet und wie viele Fotos sind denn maximal erlaubt zum runterzippen weil dann lösch ich eben ein paar...


----------



## Thomas (25. März 2008)

Kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Ein Prozess darf 48 MB nutzen, und deiner will > 60 MB nutzen. lösch mal ein drittel , dann sollte es hinhauen


----------



## DasAS (26. März 2008)

kurze meldung: ich versuch seit mehren tagen in einem ordner ein paar bilder zu löschen, funktioniert aber nicht!!!

lösung?


----------



## Thomas (26. März 2008)

Hast Du einen Link dazu?


----------



## bachmayeah (26. März 2008)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Bei den Anhängen wird einem angezeigt, in welchen Thema/Beitrag sie verwendet werden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=editattachments
> 
> Wenn ihr das auch beim Fotoalbum hin bekämt, fände ich das super. Manchmal findet man nämlich ein interessantes Bild und könnte dann im passenden Thema eventuell mehr dazu lesen.



Schön/interessant wäre es auch, Attachments in dieser auflistung die schon älter als x jahre/monate sind löschen zu können.


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2008)

Warum? Vielleicht findet ja jemand einen alten Thread über die Suche und dann wär es ungeschickt wenn die Anhänge nicht mehr angezeigt werden.


----------



## DasAS (27. März 2008)

hatte eben nen geistesblitz: mit IE gehts, mit FF nicht...


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Warum? Vielleicht findet ja jemand einen alten Thread über die Suche und dann wär es ungeschickt wenn die Anhänge nicht mehr angezeigt werden.



ich glaub attachments von doofi-pix von mir oder freunden die 3jahre alt sind interessieren keinen mehr  

technische anhänge oder son kram seh ich ja ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (1. April 2008)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> im alten fotoalbum konnte man wenn man eine aktuelleres fot hat das bild ersetzen sodass die kommentare erhalten bleiben und man kein neues bild hochladen muss. wird es diese funktion auch wieder geben?





rikman schrieb:


> Das ist geplant.



Gibts dazu mittlerweile ein Timing, oder wird das Feature zusammen mit Duke Nukem Forever erscheinen?


----------



## Marcus (1. April 2008)

Sorry, wir haben natuerlich immer mehrere Baustellen - solche Dinge koennen hier und da schon mal etwas Zeit benoetigen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. April 2008)

Wurde vieleicht schon gefragt:

Wie kann ich aus dem Fotoalbum eines Users auf dessen Profil zugreifen?


----------



## Marcus (20. April 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wurde vieleicht schon gefragt:



Dann waere es gut erst mal zu lesen 



> Wie kann ich aus dem Fotoalbum eines Users auf dessen Profil zugreifen?



http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum#Verkn.C3.BCpfung_zum_Forum


----------



## DieÖligeKette (20. April 2008)

_Verknüpfung zum Forum

Um das Forenprofil eines Benutzers zu sehen klicke einfach auf dieses Icon neben seinem Namen: _






Gefunden, danke!
Ein wenig kleiner hätte es noch sein können, das fndet man doch sonst viel zu schnell


----------



## weichbirne (23. April 2008)

kurze frage:

kann man die beschreibung eines fotos auch wieder löschen oder nur ändern?

hier:
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum#Beschreibung_eines_Fotos_.C3.A4ndern
steht nur was von ändern.

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. April 2008)

Wenn du eine Beschreibung löschen willst geh einfach auf das Feld, lösch den Text, gib ein Leerzeichen ein und klicke auf ok.


----------



## weichbirne (23. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... gib ein Leerzeichen ein und klicke auf ok.



  danke!


----------



## J-CooP (26. April 2008)

Ich dachte immer Bilder mit Kantenlänge </= 1024 würden 1:1 hochgeladen. 

Allerdings habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass auch diese hier im Album meist nur noch halb so viele Bytes haben wie auf der Platte.

Dieses Bild hat bei mir auf dem PC z.B. 229.308 Bytes nach dem Hochladen sind es nur noch 98.751 Bytes und man hat rund um die Blüten häßliche Artefakte.
*Ich fände es super, wenn ihr die automatische Komprimierung z.B. erst bei Bildern >400kB anwenden würdet.*


----------



## Marcus (26. April 2008)

Gute Idee, ich schreib es mir auf!


----------



## Trickz (3. Juni 2008)

kommt schonmal gut mit den zufallsfotos und der erweiterung der neuen bilder.
wäre cool wenn das bei den neuesten kommentaren auch so wäre. 

jetzt noch fotos ersetz- und smileyfunktion, dann macht ihr glaube viele im fotoalbum glücklich


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

Sehr praktisch wäre es wenn man allen Bildern die man auf einmal hochlädt den gleichen Tag verpassen könnte ohne jedes Bild einzeln aufzurufen. Also ein Zusatzfeld beim Upload in den man den Tag einträgt und der wird dann gleich jedem Bild zugewiesen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> jetzt noch fotos ersetz- und smileyfunktion, dann macht ihr glaube viele im fotoalbum glücklich



Unterschreib


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

Dann Wörde isch nochma


----------



## Trickz (3. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann Wörde isch nochma



da wir anscheinend die einzigen 3 sind die das im neuen album vermissen, ist es vermutlich den aufwand wirklich nicht wert


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> da wir anscheinend die einzigen 3 sind die das im neuen album vermissen, ist es vermutlich den aufwand wirklich nicht wert



ja, aber ich finde das echt wichtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Juni 2008)

Smilies werden kommen, zumindest ein paar


----------



## juk (5. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Vorschau der neuesten Fotos auf der Startseite, wie man es von rennrad-news.de kennt?


Und warum gibt es "dort" kein Foto des Monats?


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Vorschau der neuesten Fotos auf der Startseite, wie man es von rennrad-news.de kennt?



Gibt es doch, sieht sogar genauso aus Direkt unter den Kategorien auf der Startseite.


----------



## juk (5. Juni 2008)

Nene. Das meine ich nicht.

Vergleiche mal www.rennrad-news.de und www.mtb-news.de.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2008)

Achso du meintest die Forum-Startseite und nicht die vom Fotoalbum, kamma ja nicht ahnen . Also das vermisse ich persönlich nun nicht. Wenn ich ins Forum gehe interessieren mich die Beiträge und nicht die Bilder über die man dann auch noch drüberscrollen müsste.


----------



## Trickz (5. Juni 2008)

auf der fotoalbum startseite ein bild der woche wäre auch mal ne coole option...


----------



## elmono (5. Juni 2008)

Yap, dann würde ich davon auch was mitbekommen. Auf mtb-news.de guck ich eigentlich nie...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7. Juni 2008)

servus. ich bin auch für smilies
aber mal ne andere frage. ich weiß jetzt nicht obs schon gefragt worden ist. aber warum hat man jetzt nen limit was bilder hochladen betrifft???


----------



## Grinsekater (7. Juni 2008)

Die MB Anzahl Deiner gesamten Bilder war im alten Album ebenfalls begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juni 2008)

ich muss auch ständig löschen wenn ich was neues hoch laden will  75mb sind einfach zu wenig


----------



## InSanE888 (7. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich muss auch ständig löschen wenn ich was neues hoch laden will  75mb sind einfach zu wenig



bilder vllt n bissl kleiner hochladen 
und bei der auswahl der bilder etwas "selbstkritischer" sein^^

edit: hab über 300bilder im alten album und da hatte man glaube ich keine 75mb.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juni 2008)

ich mag meine Bilder so wie sie sind  im alten war auch bei mir nie voll, ist erst im neuen


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2008)

ich bin für ein neues Album, beide waren/sind ständig voll, is aber auch kein Wunder, die Bilder meiner "Ollen" muss ich einfach posten


----------



## Thomas (9. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich mag meine Bilder so wie sie sind  im alten war auch bei mir nie voll, ist erst im neuen



Evtl lädst Du im neuen ja mehr hoch, weils einfacher ist?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Evtl lädst Du im neuen ja mehr hoch, weils einfacher ist?!



Ich weiß nicht, im alten habe ich auf jeden Fall weniger geknipst  könnt ihr nicht für Hobbyfotografen mehr Webspace einrichten ? bitte bitte 

Dann müsste ich nicht jedesmal ein Bild opfern das schon kommentiert ist und so 

Aber ich muss schon sagen nach der Umstellung ist das neue Album echt besser und schöner zu bedienen, auch wenn die Smilies noch fehlen , danke für eure vielen Mühen und das ihr es mit der Werbung nicht übertreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (9. Juni 2008)

@ John-Doe

Ich hab mal geschaut in Deinem Album. Das Foto Deines Nicolai z.B. hat fast 300kb! Nutze im PS mal die Funktion "Für Web speichern..." so wird ein kleinerer Dateiheader mit weniger Informationen gesichert (unter anderem keine EXIF) und die Datei wird kleiner. 
Die Qualität kann man getrost auch runter auf 40 oder 50 (von 100 in diesem Dialog) schrauben ohne mit großartigen Artefakten leben zu müssen.

Grundsätzlich hat ein überschärftes oder ein Bild mit unruhigem Hintergrund eine immens höhere Dateigröße als eins mit weniger Schärfe (ich rede hier von "nachgeholfener"  ) und einem "glatteren" Hintergrund (z.B. Himmel). Das nur mal zur Info weil man sich da Anfangs wundert warum das Waldfoto so viel größer kommt als das Dirtfoto mit Fahrer vor blauem Himmel. 

800 Pixel Kantenlänge reichen fürs Forum auch aus und bringen noch mal große Datenmengenersparnis.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2008)

Danke, das mit dem "für Web speichern" werde ich mal testen obwohl mir davor graut  und so eine EXIF hat 1kb, ist ja nur Text 
800 Pixel kommen je nach Monior und Auflösung gerne mal wie eine Briefmarke und Bilder austauschen kann man ja auch (noch) nicht, so wären mit  erneutem hochladen wieder alle Komments verloren 

Sind second Accounts hier eigentlich verboten ?
Ich denke da so an einen User JOHN-DOE-Foto oder JOHN-DOE2 oder so


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Juni 2008)

ja sind sie.


----------



## Trickz (9. Juni 2008)

abhilfe schafft: 
fotos auf 200 kb bringen (dann sind ca 400 pics möglich) und
vielleicht nicht so viel offtopic kram hochladen (ohne bike)...
 

wenn man sich manche gallerien so anschaut fragt man sich schon manchmal ob das hier ein bikeforum ist oder eins für autos, flugzeuge, tiere und sonstwas... 

wenn die fotos ersetzen funktion mal kommen würde, müsste man auch nicht ständig neue sachen hochladen und hätte somit auch mehr platz aber naja wen juckts ne


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Juni 2008)

naja, geht oder? in pinkbike laden manche mittlerweile sogar pr0n hoch...


----------



## Trickz (9. Juni 2008)

mir ist es doch woscht was wer hier hochlädt (is doch nicht mein forum), aber dann nicht weinen wenn der platz nicht langt - das war damit gemeint...


----------



## Trickz (18. Juni 2008)

super mit den größeren thumps und den daten drunter


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> super mit den größeren thumps und den daten drunter



dauert nur eeewwwig lang !


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2008)

liegt an deinem Netz, hier ists superschnell


----------



## elmono (18. Juni 2008)

hier auch.

Mir gefällts auch gut.

Jetzt noch Smileys und die Funktion Bilder zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (18. Juni 2008)

^^ jo das wären wohl von allen änderungen die besten 

allerdings ist jetzt bei neueste bilder irgendwie ne spalte zu groß geraten dass ab jetzt nen quer scrollbalken am start ist. oder liegts an meinem monitor (zu klein) aber hat ja vorher auch gepasst...

edit: hat sich wohl erledigt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juni 2008)

ich finde es auch super geil wie es jetzt ist, danke


----------



## elmono (18. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie passt das Layout gerade bei mir nicht, aber vermutlich seid ihr noch am rumwurschteln?!


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2008)

haste mal einen Screenshot bitte?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2008)

ahh,
da hatte jemand superlange Titel verwendet - müssen wir noch einbauen, dass die abgeschnitten werden


----------



## elmono (18. Juni 2008)

Genau das wirds gewesen sein. Jetzt ist wieder alles okay.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> liegt an deinem Netz, hier ists superschnell



stimmt zu hause isset viel schneller als aufe arbeit...


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2008)

... ich ruf bei deinem Chef an und beschwer mich mal energisch...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> ... ich ruf bei deinem Chef an und beschwer mich mal energisch...



he he mach das Thomas. 
tel. nr. kennste ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. Juli 2008)

wie siehts denn mit der möglichkeit aus selbst "spam-kommentare" unter eigenen fotos aus zu löschen?
ich finde das nimmt teils drastische ausnahmen aus und warte da immer noch sehnsüchtig drauf


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Juli 2008)

DANKE für die Smileys


----------



## InSanE888 (24. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit der möglichkeit aus selbst "spam-kommentare" unter eigenen fotos aus zu löschen?
> ich finde das nimmt teils drastische ausnahmen aus und warte da immer noch sehnsüchtig drauf



stell dich nich so an


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> DANKE für die Smileys



jep, jetzt geht auch wieder Ironie ohne das man sich ins Koma schreiben muss 
Danke


----------



## Trickz (24. Juli 2008)

wie geil, ENDLICH !!!
thx thx thx


----------



## Thomas (5. August 2008)

Noch was neues im Fotoalbum - wurde von Rikman eingebaut auf besonderen Wunsch von: mir 

ich finde die Tags superpraktisch um sich Fotos von verschiedenen Leute zu einem Thema anzeigen zu lassen - bisher musste man jedes Foto einzeln anklicken und dann den Tag eintragen, das hat meinen Enthusiasmus beim Taggen ein wenig gebremst.

Jetzt kann man in der Albenansicht beliebig viele Fotos auf einmal mit Tags versehen.



 Einfach die zu taggenden Fotos markieren (= ankreuzen)
 dann unten rechts den oder die Tags (mit Leerzeichen getrennt) eingeben und
auf _Fotos taggen _klicken. das wars.
 





Also , vereinbart für gemeinsame Aktivitäten, bei denen mehrere Leute Fotos machen oder die öfters stattfinden einheitliche Tags, dann kann man sich leicht alle Fotos dazu ansehen - egal wer sie gemacht hat.

Beispiel: Die Fotos von der Eurobike werde ich alle mit _*eurobike2008*_ taggen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (5. August 2008)

Find ich gut!


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2008)

Klasse, das stand auch auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Thomas (18. August 2008)

*Neu:* bei Fotos, die Geo-Informationen enthalten, wird jetzt eine kleine Karte angezeigt - dort kannst du genau sehen, wo das Foto entstanden ist.





Beispiel

Bilder, die Geoinfos enthalten erkennst du an diesem Icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Um Fotos mit Geoinformationen zu versehen, nimm einfach ein GPS Gerät zum fotografieren mit und lasse später die Koordinaten automatisch in die Fotos eintragen.

Kostenlose Software dafür:
Windows: Gpicsync http://code.google.com/p/gpicsync/ 
OS-X: GPSphotolinker http://oregonstate.edu/~earlyj/gpsphotolinker/


----------



## xxFRESHxx (8. September 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Noch was neues im Fotoalbum - wurde von Rikman eingebaut auf besonderen Wunsch von: mir
> 
> ich finde die Tags superpraktisch um sich Fotos von verschiedenen Leute zu einem Thema anzeigen zu lassen - bisher musste man jedes Foto einzeln anklicken und dann den Tag eintragen, das hat meinen Enthusiasmus beim Taggen ein wenig gebremst.
> 
> ...


wäre super wenn man auf diese art und weise auch mehrere bilder auf einmal verschieben könnte. ließe sich das einrichten?


----------



## derfati (11. September 2008)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Rubriken zu Regionen (z.B. angelehnt an die Lokalforen)?

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## elmono (27. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann gibt es im Fotoalbum eigentlich die Funktion, dass beim Klick auf ein Bild sich das Foto in Javascript über die Seite legt?
Fand es früher, ehrlich gesagt, besser. Mit dem Script ist das Bild bei einigen Monitorgrößen komisch skaliert...


----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es im Fotoalbum eigentlich die Funktion, dass beim Klick auf ein Bild sich das Foto in Javascript über die Seite legt?


Hast du einen Beispiellink?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## elmono (27. Oktober 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hast du einen Beispiellink?
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Ist eigentlich bei jedem Bild so, z.B. bei dem meines Bikes: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/208170

Klick ich auf das Bild, kommt die vergrößerte Version als Overlay. Klicke ich auf den Link "großes Bild" ist alles wie früher.

Hier am 21" Screen ist das auch kein Problem, gestern am 15" Laptop meiner Mutter sah die "große Ansicht" als Overlay aber einfach gruselig skaliert aus.


----------



## Marcus (27. Oktober 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bei jedem Bild so, z.B. bei dem meines Bikes: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/208170
> 
> Klick ich auf das Bild, kommt die vergrößerte Version als Overlay. Klicke ich auf den Link "großes Bild" ist alles wie früher.
> 
> Hier am 21" Screen ist das auch kein Problem, gestern am 15" Laptop meiner Mutter sah die "große Ansicht" als Overlay aber einfach gruselig skaliert aus.



Das ist so gewollt. Das Overlay passt sich der Bildschirmgroesse an, sofern das Bild zu gross ist. Wenn man das nicht will, klickt man einfach auf den Link "Grosses Bild". Wenn die Skalierung nicht gut aussieht, musst du dich beim Hersteller deines Browsers beschweren 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## elmono (27. Oktober 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt. Das Overlay passt sich der Bildschirmgroesse an, sofern das Bild zu gross ist. Wenn man das nicht will, klickt man einfach auf den Link "Grosses Bild". Wenn die Skalierung nicht gut aussieht, musst du dich beim Hersteller deines Browsers beschweren
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman



Alles klar, danke. Hier mit Chrome scheint es auch gut zu funktionieren. Gestern am Firefox eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich find es sehr praktisch aber könnte man den Link "Großes Bild" vielleicht direkt unter das Bild über die Beschreibung (oder über das Bild oder rechts daneben ...) setzen? Dann muss man bei einer langen Beschreibung nicht runterscrolen.


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt. Das Overlay passt sich der Bildschirmgroesse an, sofern das Bild zu gross ist. Wenn man das nicht will, klickt man einfach auf den Link "Grosses Bild".
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman



Danke für die Erklärung, habs jetzt auch geblickt.

alla.


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das vielleicht schon x mal gefragt wurde. Aber es wäre eine tolle Funktion Personen auf den Fotos zu verlinken. Also Kopf anklicken und einem Benutzernamen bzw. seinem Profil oder seinem Fotoalbum zuordnen. Das wäre super. Dann findet man andere und auch sich selbst auch öfter mal auf Fotos wieder.

Beste Grüße
Zelle


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das vielleicht schon x mal gefragt wurde. Aber es wäre eine tolle Funktion Personen auf den Fotos zu verlinken. Also Kopf anklicken und einem Benutzernamen bzw. seinem Profil oder seinem Fotoalbum zuordnen. Das wäre super. Dann findet man andere und auch sich selbst auch öfter mal auf Fotos wieder.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Zelle



Gute Idee, wollten wir schon laengst eingebaut haben - kam aber wohl immer was dazwischen. Ist nicht vergessen!


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Herrlich


----------



## fx:flow (12. Dezember 2008)

wie kann ich in den verschiedenen kategorien (einer einzelnen) suchen?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2008)

kl. anmerkung.
 das fotoalbum läuft gestört.
 die vorschau bildchen sind nicht zusehen.?  

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/comments


----------



## Thomas (17. Dezember 2008)

Das wird nachher behoben.

Hier gibt es eine neue Funktion - man kann *Fotos jetzt per Email hochladen* - vom PC oder vom Handy aus. Auch mehrere Fotos gleichzeitig. 
Nach spätestens 5 Minuten sind die Fotos dann in deinem Album.

Wie läuft das ab?
- du bekommst unter dem Link unten eine spezielle Emailadresse, an die du deine Fotos mailst
- Alles, was an dieser Mail-Adresse ankommt, landet automatisch in deinem Album 

Hier gibt es alle Infos dazu:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/options


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2008)

DANKE Thomas. 

hast du meine letzte mail bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (11. Januar 2009)

Wäre schön, wenn ihr euch mal der Kompressionsgeschichte widmen könntet.

Ich fände es gut, wenn z.B. Bilder <=1024 auf der längsten Seite und <= 500kB beim Upload nicht durch die automatische Kompression gehen würden.

Habe heute ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, die jeweils etwa 200kB hatten. Nach dem Upload sind es etwa 170 und die Bilder sehen einfach schei$e aus.


----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2009)

Ich poste es mal hier rein, statt in das "Vorschläge-Forum", da es schliesslich auch um das Fotoalbum geht: Findet dort eigentlich eine aktive Moderation statt, oder wird lediglich auf gemeldete Bilder reagiert?

Ich bin sicher kein Kind von Traurigkeit, aber was in letzter Zeit im Fotoalbum für hirnrissige "Diskussionen" und Flamewars geführt werden, ist einfach nervig.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Januar 2009)

richtig, und selbst wenn man es meldet und darum bittet das evtl. mal ein wenig aufgeräumt werden könnte, wird das mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit ignoriert


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2009)

vorallem wird das fotoalbum für "politische zwecke" missbraucht !  


sorry auch wenn meine fussballbilder "eigentlich" dort auch nicht reingehören... 

aber ich provoziere niemanden damit.


----------



## Iceman79 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

...ich hab zwar nichts gegen Fußball und anderen Hobbys aber man sollte die Fotos, Alben... doch mehr aufs Bike beschränken.
Ich setz auch keine Bike Bilder ins Aquarium Forum oder so 
Ich find es schade, dass hier sein Müll abgeladen wird (z.Bsp. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/8529 )
(hab ich gerade zufällig gesehen und konnte das nicht ganz zuordnen...
...meine Frau hat mir letztens auch mein 17 Zoller kaput gefahren aber deswegen setzte ich das nicht gleich hier rein...)
 der eventell für andere Zwecke hier hochgeladen wird... 
Dafür gibt´s eigetlich genug Seiten (z. Bsp. http://imageshack.us/ ) die das auch Kostenlos anbitten.

Schöne Grüße

Iceman


----------



## Alaskanier (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich weis nicht ob es schon jemand angeregt hat aber ich fände es Klasse wenn es im Fotoalbum eine Kattegorie mit Fahradlampen- /Ausleuchtungsbilder geben würde.
Gruß: Alaskanier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

nun muss ich aber  bestimmt "zittern" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




das nicht user Zero90 mit seinem "schwarzen block" bei mir zu hause vorbei kommt.


nachdem ihr ihn  schon ca.3x oder 4x hier aus dem IBC geworfen habt.

DANKE !


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

kommentare im foto bzw. video-album sollten nur auf wunsch des erstellers möglich sein. langsam nervts echt, was da abgegeben wird. schade, dass sich selbst gewisse mods des fotoalbums da nicht zurückhalten..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> kommentare im foto bzw. video-album sollten nur auf wunsch des erstellers möglich sein. langsam nervts echt, was da abgegeben wird. schade, dass sich selbst gewisse mods des fotoalbums da nicht zurückhalten..



Videos und/oder Bilder in/auf denen ohne Helm gefahren wird, haben schon immer viele Kommentare und Diskussionen ausgelöst, das hatte ich Dir ja gleich gesagt.
Da darfst Du dann nicht überrascht sein und sei mal nicht so weinerlich nur weil alle den fehlenden Helm bemängelt haben, statt dich zu feiern.


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

alle? genau 2.. weinerlich? nur meine meinung zu dem ganzen spektakel..
mich feiern? wer erwartet sowas schon, besonders war das nicht gerade
deine kommentare: schade..
mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. punkt und aus.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Februar 2009)

Mein Kommentar war:



> Videos in denen ohne Helm gefahren wird sollten verboten werden, die lösen nur endlose Diskussionen und Streit aus und sind ein schlechtes Beispiel



da hatte ich wohl Recht


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

mit dikussion und streit hast du natürlich recht, deine verbotsabsicht finde ich aber etwas überdosiert..


----------



## John Rico (13. Februar 2009)

Themenwechsel:

Ich versuche jetzt seit ner halben Stunde, ein paar neue Fotos in mein Album zu kriegen. 

Flash ist aktuell, aber weder über die Flash-Maske noch über den "alten" Download tut sich was. Der Uploadbalken bleibt bei 6-19 % einfach stehen, danach zeigt er mir einen Upstream von 0.1 - 0.5 KB/s an.

Hat das Fotoalbum momentan ne Macke oder liegts an meinm Account? Da ich sonst normal sufen kann, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass mein Upload das Problem ist.
Wäre nett, wenn sich das jemand mal anschauen könnte oder mir eine Stelle im Forum / Person nennt, an die ich mich wenden soll.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Thomas (13. Februar 2009)

Dein Upload ist das Problem, hier gehts blitzschnell. Alternativ kannst du den Upload via Email nutzen - Details dazu gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/options


----------



## John Rico (13. Februar 2009)

Ich wüßte nicht, wie oder warum?!
Vorher ging's ja auch und ich habe nichts geändert oder ne Firewall installiert o.ä.

Wenn ich den Download starte, zeigt er mir erst was von ~ 500 K an, bei 6 % fällt der Wert auf ~ 20 K und zwischen 6 und 19 % dann auf unter 1 K. Sprich der Anfang geht immer sehr schnell und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, wenn es an meinem Upload liegt. Ich hatte übrigens schon mal Probleme mit meinem Account, frag mich bitte nicht mehr was, aber es war ebenfalls das Album, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das hast glaube ich sogar du am Ende behoben.
Wenn ich den alten Upload nutzen will, zeigt der IE mir übrigens nur unten in der Atatusleiste an, dass er auf eine Seite wartet und nichts passiert.

Kann ich per mail denn mehr als ein Bild auf mal uploaden? In der Beschreibung steht ja "ein Bild an die mail hängen".


----------



## Thomas (13. Februar 2009)

Kannst mehrere Fotos gleichzeitig per email hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (13. Februar 2009)

Hey Onkels Thomas und rikman,

ich find ja das die Moderatoren im Fotoalbum ganzschön Undercover sind. Wäre ich nun so ein Stänkerheini würd ich ja gar nicht bemerken das mit mir gerade ein Moderator spricht.. 

Sowas hier würde doch gut helfen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sers


----------



## Thomas (13. Februar 2009)

ja, das haben sich die Moderatoren auch schon gewünscht und es wird demnächst kommen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Februar 2009)

am besten so:


----------



## lightmetal (13. Februar 2009)

Aber am besten noch ein Stückchen größer.


----------



## Marcus (13. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, wie oder warum?!
> Vorher ging's ja auch und ich habe nichts geändert oder ne Firewall installiert o.ä.



Eventuell hilft es, sich mal aus- und wieder einzuloggen.

Ansonsten ist mir das schleierhaft, ich habe den Flash-Upload eben getestet - alles wunderbar.


----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2009)

Hast du einen Tip, wie ich möglichst unkompliziert überprüfen kann, wie hoch mein Upload ist?
Dann könnte ich das mal kontrollieren!


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tip, wie ich möglichst unkompliziert überprüfen kann, wie hoch mein Upload ist?
> Dann könnte ich das mal kontrollieren!



http://www.speedmeter.de/


----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> http://www.speedmeter.de/



Danke!

Irgendwas stimmt wirklich nicht, zumindest zeigt der Test mir nur 1 KB/s an (bei ~350 KB DL). 
Und ich hab keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte, ist ja mal wieder zum kotzen ... 

Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Februar 2009)

Dein ISP weiß sicher mehr dazu zu sagen als wir hier im Albumthread.
Wo bist Du denn mit Deinem Internetanschluss? Arcor, T-Online, oder wo auch immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2009)

Bin bei Alice.

Ich verstehs nicht, hab vorhin mal den Router komplett vom Strom genommen, hat aber auch nichts geholfen. Irgendwas muss meinen Upload extrem einschränken, ich hab nur nicht die geringste Idee, was das sein könnte.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
habe da eine Frage zu den persönlichen Alben.
Habe mir jetzt ein paar angelegt und würde auch gerne ein Ordnerbild einfügen, habe aber nur ein Fragezeichen.
Mit Rechtsklick, wie bei den Windowsordnern, kann ich in den Eigenschaften leider kein Ordnerbild ändern.
Wie funktioniert das hier im Forum ?

Gruss Karsten


----------



## Thomas (19. Februar 2009)

guckst du hier - kannst einfach in einem Bild in dem Ordner das Titelbild auswählen


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Februar 2009)

Danke !


----------



## John Rico (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hätt auch noch ne Frage:

Kann man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig verschieben? In der Übersicht kann ich zwar mehrere Bilder anwählen, hab aber nur die Möglichkeit zum Löschen und jedes Bild einzeln aufzurufen ist recht mühsam, wenn man mal etwas umsortieren will.
Falls es wirklich nicht gehen sollte, wäre das vielleicht eine lohnenswerte Änderung.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Surtre (23. Februar 2009)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Suchfunktion im Fotoalbum auch auf Kategorien einzuschränken? So dass man, wenn man z.B. das Bild einer Kurbel sucht, die Suche auf die Kategorie Antrieb eingrenzen kann um nicht Unmengen an aufgebauten Bikes zu bekommen, bei denen der Suchbregriff als Tag vermerkt ist?
Die Teile auf der Waage könnte man dann auch mal als Datenbank nutzen.

Oder besteht die Möglichkeit bereits und ich bin nur zu blöd/blind?

Danke

-Surtre-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (12. März 2009)

auf Anregung von elmono poste ich meinen Vorschlag gegen überflüssig viele Kommentare im Fotoalbum auch hier mal:

ich würde sagen- ein Spamschutz wär mal was sinnvolles .

sprich- ich schreibe ein Kommentar- dann kann ich eine bestimmte Zeit lang kein Kommentar zu selbigem Bild schreiben (12 stunden etwa) und dann gehts wieder.
Die Zeit bleibt immer gleich. Editieren ist wie gehabt nur innerhalb von 12? Stunden möglich.


----------



## Trickz (12. März 2009)

sehr guter vorschlag, mir gehts auch langsam auf den sack was im fotoalbum abgeht. 
braucht man eigentlich kaum noch reinschauen, nur noch weiber und extrem-spamming, keine räder mehr die kommentiert werden (gääähn)


----------



## elmono (12. März 2009)

Wie schon im Album, auch hier  für die Idee.


----------



## $tealth (12. März 2009)

alternativ könnte man auch mal überlegen, neue Regeln für das hochladen von Bilder und den Umgang im Fotoalbum aufzustellen.


----------



## böser_wolf (31. März 2009)

hallo icc ab das problem das ich zwar das fotoalbum sehe und fotos hochladen kann aber wenn ich die fotos anklick hab ichh dann nur noch einen grauen bildschirm und ne ladeanzeige 
seltsam ist beim internet explorer gehts 
nur der mozilla firefox macht probs 
das sagt die fehler leiste
Warnung: Fehler beim Verarbeiten des Wertes für Eigenschaft 'cursor'.  Deklaration ignoriert.
Quelldatei: http://www.blogger.com/widgets/2300090209-widget_css_bundle.css
Zeile: 1

habt ihr da auch probleme mit???


----------



## Marcus (31. März 2009)

Wenn die drei Zeilen zusammengehoeren, dann tritt der Fehler nicht bei uns auf, sondern auf irgendeiner Seite auf blogger.com


----------



## böser_wolf (31. März 2009)

Warnung: Deklaration erwartet, aber '*' gefunden.  Übersprungen bis zur nächsten Deklaration
Quelldatei: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/css/reset-fonts-grids.css?1236005407
Zeile: 8

sorry das is der richtige fehlertext


----------



## Trickz (3. April 2009)

liegts an meinem pc oder sieht das fotoalbum zur zeit irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. April 2009)

bei mir schaut es aus wie immer


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2009)

Ich seh nichts "komisches".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (3. April 2009)

hintergrund nicht mehr grau sondern alles weiß und ne merkwürdige aufgliederung und so...
ist ja komisch so auf einmal. alles andre ist normal

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/2/7/6/_/large/problem.jpg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. April 2009)

Dein Rechner stirbt  mach doch mal einen Screenshot


----------



## Trickz (3. April 2009)

guckst du link


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. April 2009)

auch schön  der Fehler ist aber recht klar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 starte mal Deinen Browser oder Dein System neu, Cache leeren? Firefox updaten? Du schaffst das schon


----------



## Trickz (3. April 2009)

hat geklappt danke 
bin halt in so pc sachen bisschen nen noob muss ich zugeben

edit: kann man keine kommentare mehr löschen?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

warum heissen die user im fotoalabum nun alle


Freak<3FR-DH

|shitÃ¢â¬âface|

KÃÂ¤ptnFR

HÃÂ¼lzÃÂ¤


usw.?


----------



## punkt (17. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum heissen die user im fotoalabum nun alle
> 
> 
> Freak<3FR-DH
> ...




ebenfalls


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. April 2009)

is wohl Trend so wie Low Rise, Flatbar, SC im DH Bike und Apple kaka finden


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> is wohl Trend so wie Low Rise, Flatbar, SC im DH Bike und Apple kaka finden



ne nicht ganz.
user miss glückt hiess immer  miss glückt nun steht.
miss glÃ¼ckt ...

 es liegt wohl am ö ü ä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (20. April 2009)

Kann man eigentlich auch alle fotos eines Albums in ein anderes seiner Alben verschieben?
Habe ein 2. Album zum gleichen Thema gemacht und würd sie gern zusammenlegen.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2009)

Geht schon aber halt nur jedes Bild einzeln. Mehrere Bilder auf einmal kann man nur löschen oder taggen.


----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch alle fotos eines Albums in ein anderes seiner Alben verschieben?
> Habe ein 2. Album zum gleichen Thema gemacht und würd sie gern zusammenlegen.



Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit drum gebeten, in der Übersicht (in der man mehrere Bilder markieren kann) den Menüpunkt "verschieben" zu ergänzen (bisher kann man nur löschen).
Leider wurde die Bitte/Anfrage weder kommentiert noch durchgeführt.


----------



## britta-ox (23. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt halt jedes einzeln verschoben. War schon etwas mühsam, anders wärs einfacher, da hast du schon recht!


----------



## Schwarzwild (24. April 2009)

Eigentlich wäre mal wieder eine Kapazitätsaufstockung angesagt.
Kann es sein, dass durch die dreischienige Vorschau (Thumbnail, mittel, groß) der Platzbedarf pro Foto mehr als nötig aufgeblasen wird?

Da lade ich 3 MB an Bildern hoch, und angezeigt wird fast das dreifache (unten auf dem Balken im Fotoalbum)


----------



## Marcus (24. April 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre mal wieder eine Kapazitätsaufstockung angesagt.
> Kann es sein, dass durch die dreischienige Vorschau (Thumbnail, mittel, groß) der Platzbedarf pro Foto mehr als nötig aufgeblasen wird?



Was heisst unnoetig? Sollen wir Thumbnails weglassen? Gibt uebrigens sogar vier Versionen eines Bildes ... 



> Da lade ich 3 MB an Bildern hoch, und angezeigt wird fast das dreifache (unten auf dem Balken im Fotoalbum)



Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Sicher wird zusaetzlich Platz benoetigt, aber das Dreifache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (25. April 2009)

Was den Platzbedarf angeht, mein Fehler: Es wurde später korrekt aktualisiert (der Platz für zuvor gelöschte Bilder war noch nicht freigeschaufelt).

Was die Größe angeht: Ist es dann also überflüssig, zuvor die Bildgröße selber herunterzurechnen, weil die Albumsoftware sowieso Bilder in den verschiedenen niedrigeren Auflösungen generiert?


----------



## Marcus (25. April 2009)

Das Album macht folgendes fuer jedes hochgeladene Bild (vereinfacht, es gibt noch ein paar Ausnahmen):

1. Ist das Bild auf der laengeren Kante > 1024 Pixel? Skaliere es so, dass die laengere Kante 1024 Pixel hat. Das ist die grosse Version
2. Ist das Bild auf der laengeren Kante > 550 Pixel? Skaliere es so, dass die laengere Kante 550 Pixel hat. Das ist die Version, die in der Einzelansicht angezeigt wird.
3. Erzeuge von der 550-Pixel-Variante zwei Thumbnails: einmal mit 150 Pixel auf der laengeren Kante (originales Seitenverhaeltnis) und einmal 80 Pixel (quadratisch).


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Was die Größe angeht: Ist es dann also überflüssig, zuvor die Bildgröße selber herunterzurechnen, weil die Albumsoftware sowieso Bilder in den verschiedenen niedrigeren Auflösungen generiert?



Für die Bildqualität ist es bestimmt besser wenn du die Größe vor dem Hochladen skalierst.


----------



## LaKoS (25. April 2009)

Warum ist jetzt auf einmal das Bewertungssystem umgestellt worden?
Und was soll jetzt der komische "Cancel-Button" bei den Sternen?


----------



## Marcus (25. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Warum ist jetzt auf einmal das Bewertungssystem umgestellt worden?
> Und was soll jetzt der komische "Cancel-Button" bei den Sternen?



Ignorier den Button einfach, der fliegt noch raus. Umstellung hatte technische Gruende, das Rating wird auch noch runder gemacht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. April 2009)

mehr Transparenz bei den Bewertungen würde ich mir wünschen


----------



## LaKoS (25. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> mehr Transparenz bei den Bewertungen würde ich mir wünschen




Ab und zu wärs nicht schlecht, da muss ich dir zustimmen!
Aber das wieviele Bewertungen abgegeben wurden fand ich jetzt nicht schlecht! Kommt das wieder, oder bleibt das weg?


----------



## Marcus (25. April 2009)

Kommt wieder. Es gab ein paar groessere Umstellungen - die Feinarbeit fehlt noch, u. a. auch die Bewertungsdetails.


----------



## LaKoS (26. April 2009)

Welche Umstellungen kommen denn? Kannst da mal bisschen mehr aus dem Sack lassen?

Danke!!!


----------



## John Rico (27. April 2009)

rikman schrieb:


> Kommt wieder. Es gab ein paar groessere Umstellungen - die Feinarbeit fehlt noch, u. a. auch die Bewertungsdetails.



Könntet ihr vielleicht überlegen, die hier bereits mehrfach gewünschte Option einzufügen, mehere Fotos gleichzeitig zu verschieben? Oder diese Idee zumindest kurz zu kommentieren (vielleicht ist's ja nicht möglich, eine kurze Antwort wäre halt nett).

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (27. April 2009)

Mir fällt auf, dass ich innerhalb eines Albums, wenn ich z.B. alles Bilder gleichzeitig taggen möchte, immer nur die Bilder auf einer Seite auswählen kann, d.h. ich muss bei einer großen Bildermenge mehrmals die ganzen Tag-Begriffe eingeben.

Lässt es sich so ändern, dass wirklich alle Bilder eines Albums ausgewählt werden können?


----------



## Marcus (27. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Welche Umstellungen kommen denn? Kannst da mal bisschen mehr aus dem Sack lassen?



Ich schrieb ja "es gab", nicht "es wird geben"  Es gab nur Aenderungen unter der Haube.



John Rico schrieb:


> Könntet ihr vielleicht überlegen, die hier bereits mehrfach gewünschte Option einzufügen, mehere Fotos gleichzeitig zu verschieben? Oder diese Idee zumindest kurz zu kommentieren (vielleicht ist's ja nicht möglich, eine kurze Antwort wäre halt nett).



Ich habe mir das bereits auf der To-Do-Liste notiert.



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass ich innerhalb eines Albums, wenn ich z.B. alles Bilder gleichzeitig taggen möchte, immer nur die Bilder auf einer Seite auswählen kann, d.h. ich muss bei einer großen Bildermenge mehrmals die ganzen Tag-Begriffe eingeben.
> 
> Lässt es sich so ändern, dass wirklich alle Bilder eines Albums ausgewählt werden können?



Muessen wir mal sehen, wie wir das am leichtesten Loesen koennen. Ich habe es mir auch aufgeschrieben.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

einen wunsch hätte ich auch noch...

schafft endlich diese beschi55ene anonyme "sterne bewertung" ab.


----------



## John Rico (27. April 2009)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das bereits auf der To-Do-Liste notiert.



Danke, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. April 2009)

ich kann die Titel der Bilder nicht mehr ändern, nicht als Mod und auch nicht bei meinen eigenen Bildern, das dürfte wohl ein kleiner Bug sein, oder?

Danke JOHN


----------



## Marcus (28. April 2009)

Doch, muesste gehen, lediglich die Hervorhebung ist noch nicht wieder da. Einfach mal in den Titel klicken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. April 2009)

hab ich, dann kann ich es ändern aber nicht speichern wenn ich danach einfach ins "off" klicke steht es wieder da wie vorher


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2009)

Dann drück statt dessen einfach mal Enter.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. April 2009)

huch  und das mir als alten IT Pro, danke lüppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (29. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einen wunsch hätte ich auch noch...
> 
> schafft endlich diese beschi55ene anonyme "sterne bewertung" ab.



bin ich auch dafür!!!


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Wird wohl meißt einen Grund haben wenn man schlechte Bewertungen bekommt... könnte mir sogar vorstellen das es am eigenen Verhalten liegt.


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. April 2009)

Also eine anonyme Rache ,oder wie?


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Ja mann.


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. April 2009)

Sehr tapfer!.
Bei Dir gibts ja nix zu bewerten...


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Das ist wohl richtig. Ich würd die Bewertungen und Kommentare nämlich gern komplett ausschalten können als Option - alternativ eben keine Bilder. Mit wenig Geschick findet man genug Bilder von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (29. April 2009)

Kein Interesse...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Wird wohl meißt einen Grund haben wenn man schlechte Bewertungen bekommt... könnte mir sogar vorstellen das es am eigenen Verhalten liegt.



evtl. solltes du die alten  Diskrepanz zw. uns beiden  (warum eigentlich?) auch  mal langsam einstellen... 

 



[email protected] es geht um mich...


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Hä?


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. April 2009)

@KHUJAND:egal

Aber wegen diesen kindlichen "anonymen Racheakten " soll dieses Punktesystem 
weg! So wie im alten Album war es korrekt!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

kann mir mal einer  wieder diese funktion erklären.

"Bildbereich markieren" 




ich ge kaputt.


----------



## Bullet (30. April 2009)

is mir gestern auch mal aufgefallen - wat is dat ? ok, ich könnt n thread lesen, aber ich trink grad so schön kaffee und bei wkw sind nur frustrierte hausfrauen unterwegs^^

die bewertung im alten album war auf jeden besser, aight !

mfg


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2009)

Damit kannst du Kommentare in Bilder einfügen. Zum Beispiel bei einem Gruppenbild die Namen der Leute. Wenn man mit der Maus auf das Vorschaubild geht werden die Rahmen eingeblendet und wenn man dann auf einen Rahmen geht wird der Kommentar angezeigt. Hier hab ich es ausprobiert. Bis jetzt scheint das allerdings auch bei fremden Fotos zu funktionieren, meiner Meinung nach sollte das nur bei eigenen Bildern gehen sonst kommen bestimmt wieder ein paar Honks auf die Idee damit Blödsinn zu machen.
Unpraktisch finde ich es, dass man Bilder jetzt nicht mehr über einen Klick ins Bild vergrößern kann sondern nur noch über den Link _Großes Bild_ aber da wird ja offenbar auch noch gearbeitet.


----------



## matou (30. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Damit kannst du Kommentare in Bilder einfügen. Zum Beispiel bei einem Gruppenbild die Namen der Leute. Wenn man mit der Maus auf das Vorschaubild geht werden die Rahmen eingeblendet und wenn man dann auf einen Rahmen geht wird der Kommentar angezeigt. Hier hab ich es ausprobiert. Bis jetzt scheint das allerdings auch bei fremden Fotos zu funktionieren, meiner Meinung nach sollte das nur bei eigenen Bildern gehen sonst kommen bestimmt wieder ein paar Honks auf die Idee damit Blödsinn zu machen.
> Unpraktisch finde ich es, dass man Bilder jetzt nicht mehr über einen Klick ins Bild vergrößern kann sondern nur noch über den Link _Großes Bild_ aber da wird ja offenbar auch noch gearbeitet.



Naja, solange man über die Kommentare im Bild nicht auffindbar/verlinkbar ist (siehe StudiVZ & Co) - ist es in Ordnung.

Aber, ich bin auch gegen dieses anonyme Bewertungssystem - es nervt wenn offensichtlich gute Bilder schlecht bewertet werden - nicht nur wenns die eigenen sind...


----------



## FlowShow (30. April 2009)

Wieso habt Ihr die Funktion das Bild mit Klicken auf dieses zu vergrößern, wieder in die alte Lösung geändert?

So wie es bis vor kurzem war, war es besser und einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## Marcus (30. April 2009)

Wenn ihr Personen im Bild markiert, koennt ihr euch schon mal angewoehnen, ein "@" vor den Usernamen zu schreiben; in etwa so: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/324238

Damit kann man sich dann spaeter z. B. alle Fotos auf denen ein User drauf ist anzeigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

alles qautsch.... 

das fotoalbum wird overpimpt! 
(aus langeweile ?)


----------



## Marcus (30. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> alles qautsch....



Dann nutz den Quatsch halt einfach nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

rikman schrieb:


> Dann nutz den Quatsch halt einfach nicht.



evtl. sollten die Admins auch mal die leute fragen die dort (im fotoalbum) täglich abhängen. 
was ihnen gefällt u. was nicht... 

u. nicht "immer" willkürlich drauflos ändern.


----------



## FlowShow (30. April 2009)

Ich würde eher mal behaupten, dass die Admins alle User gleichberechtigt fragen und ihre eigenen Vorstellungen natürlich auch noch verwirklichen. Und dabei nicht nach der Pfeife  der üblichen Forumsprominenten tanzen, um es mal etwas salopp auszudrücken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

naja ich als Fotoalbummod bekomme oft genug mit das User das Bewertungssystem nicht wollen, bzw. nicht so wie es jetzt ist: also Anonym


----------



## matou (30. April 2009)

rikman schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Personen im Bild markiert, koennt ihr euch schon mal angewoehnen, ein "@" vor den Usernamen zu schreiben; in etwa so: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/324238
> 
> Damit kann man sich dann spaeter z. B. alle Fotos auf denen ein User drauf ist anzeigen lassen.



Das ist nicht euer Ernst 
Kann man es als User wenigstens verhindern (Einstellung im Profil o.ä.), dass man "verlinkt" wird?


----------



## Marcus (30. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das ist nicht euer Ernst
> Kann man es als User wenigstens verhindern (Einstellung im Profil o.ä.), dass man "verlinkt" wird?



Selbstverständlich wirst du das einstellen können!


----------



## matou (30. April 2009)

merci!


----------



## wubu (6. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie ist die berechtigte Frage von FlowShow (und wohl den meisten anderen Usern) untergegangen:

wieso kann man die Fotos nicht mehr vergrößern???

Ich bekomme so langsam Augenkrebs, wenn ich versuche, auf den winzigen Fotos Details zu erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

Unter dem Bild findest du einen Link der sich "großes Foto" nennt...


----------



## wubu (6. Mai 2009)

Ja, sorry, hab ich grad eben "gefunden"   
hab also nix gesagt/gefragt....


----------



## Thomas (6. Mai 2009)

?


----------



## HEIZER (6. Mai 2009)

Das Fotoalbum funktioniert gar nicht mehr im Moment


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2009)

ja da wird wohl gebastelt


----------



## HEIZER (6. Mai 2009)

Die normalen Seiten funktionieren ja, nur das eigene Album nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Mai 2009)

jo, so isses. hat schon für etwas verwirrung gesorgt gerade. 

dit: lüppt wieder.


----------



## StillPad (10. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mal rumfragen ob es nur mir so geht oder wieso funzt die Suche so überhaupt nicht mehr?

Man findet nun alles was man gar nicht will.

Der 2. Bereich wo der "Tag" Suchergebnisse stehen ändert sich bei mir gar nicht, egal auf welche Seite ich bin.

Genuaso verstehe ich nicht wieso man nicht in bestimmten Kategorien suchen kann.

Also ich habe das neue Fotoalbum seit den alten nicht wirklich mehr aktiv benutzt um Bilder und sonstiges zu finden aber mit den neuen finde ich gar nix mehr.

Das Alte war das deutlich besser, ist das nur ein Fehler in der Suchmaschine?

Selbe Fehler haben auch andere aus mein Bekanntenkreis egal welcher Browser.


----------



## Marcus (11. Mai 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal rumfragen ob es nur mir so geht oder wieso funzt die Suche so überhaupt nicht mehr?
> 
> Man findet nun alles was man gar nicht will.
> 
> Der 2. Bereich wo der "Tag" Suchergebnisse stehen ändert sich bei mir gar nicht, egal auf welche Seite ich bin.



Tatsaechlich, da ist ein Fehler in der Paginierung. Ich schreibe es auf die Liste.



> Genuaso verstehe ich nicht wieso man nicht in bestimmten Kategorien suchen kann.



Habe ich auch eben auf den Wunschzettel geschrieben!

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## StillPad (11. Mai 2009)

okidoki 

Schön wäre halt noch mehr Such "Eingrenzungen"

Das wenn man z.b. ein Bild von ein "Hope Vorbau" sucht auch die Suche so einstellen kann das nur Bilder gefunden werden die auch "Hope Vorbau" im Bild Name haben und nicht Tag oder in der Bildbeschreibung.

Kurz um ein Such Engine die keine Wünsche offen läßt und man alles Filtern kann.


----------



## Marcus (12. Mai 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Kurz um ein Such Engine die keine Wünsche offen läßt und man alles Filtern kann.



So eine gute Suche ist nun leider aber auch mit der komplizierteste Teil ein Web-Applikation 

Ich denke, wir werden das nur schrittweise aufbauen koennen.

Viele Gruesse

rikman


----------



## iTom (13. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon mal angesprochen wurde, aber so ne Art Diaschau "pro Album" oder ähnlich wäre auch ne nette Funktion, so dass man sich nicht immer einen Wolf klicken muß um Bilder anschauen zu können.


----------



## lightmetal (3. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Javascript Bildansicht? Zumindest fand ich daran praktisch das man mit dem Scrollrad draufklickt und ein großes Bild hat. Der Link drunter ist so klein... 

Habt ihr denn nun eigentlich vor was am Bewertungssystem zu machen? Schön wäre doch wie bei Umfragen die Möglichkeit zu sehen wer, wen, wie bewertet hat. Vielleicht als Popup-Fenster.

Das Allergrößte wäre aber selber zu entscheiden ob man Bewertet oder Kommentiert werden möchte. Ich für meinen Teil hätte eigentlich gern Bilder in meiner Galerie damit man eben nicht ganz so anonym ist aber da mich seit neuestem jemand immer kommentarlos bewertet bleibt das Album eben leer.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> [...] Ich für meinen Teil hätte eigentlich gern Bilder in meiner Galerie damit man eben nicht ganz so anonym ist aber da mich seit neuestem jemand immer kommentarlos bewertet bleibt das Album eben leer.



Ich weis, ich wiederhol mich aber da mir die Frage noch niemand beantworten konnte: Wo genau liegt dabei das Problem? Es ist doch sowas von absolut egal wieviele Sterne neben dem Bild sind  Wenn es jemandem hilft lade ich alle "1-Stern-Bewerter" ein sich in meinem Album auszutoben, das geht mir sonstwo vorbei.


----------



## lightmetal (3. Juni 2009)

Mich nervt es eben. Wenn jemand ein Problem hat soll der mit Namen dazu stehen. Neulich war mir das auch noch egal aber da sich nun jemand austobt ...


----------



## downhiller93 (5. Juni 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> (...) "1-Stern-Bewerter" (...)



Nabend,


An einen Mod/Admin:

Kann man die Bewertung im Fotoalbum nicht so einrichten, wie es früher war, also das jeder sehen kann, welche Bewertung ein User abgegeben hat?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (7. Juni 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Wird wohl meißt einen Grund haben wenn man schlechte Bewertungen bekommt... könnte mir sogar vorstellen das es am eigenen Verhalten liegt.




Ich brech zusammen,was bist Du denn für einer.
Mich blöd anmachen und dann,wenn's dir selbst "passiert" rumheulen
!

Ich war's aber nicht ,um Dir gleich mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen...


Also,bitte weg mit dem anonymen Bewertungssystem!!!


----------



## lightmetal (7. Juni 2009)

Hab ich gesagt das ich mich gut benehme?


----------



## Schoasdromme (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2009)

Fotoalbum abgestürzt ?


----------



## Thomas (7. Juli 2009)

Hier gehts


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hier gehts



werde mal meine kiste runterfahren...


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich die möglich keit mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig in ein persönliches Album zu verschieben?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (11. Juli 2009)

klar wenn du flash hast einfach mehrere markieren und hochladen


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2009)

ne ich meinte aus dem normalen benutzeralben in ein persönliches album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. Juli 2009)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> (...) Also,bitte weg mit dem anonymen Bewertungssystem!!!


Genau, diese Schaisz Bewerterei nervt. Man postet ein rein informatives Foto fuer irgendwen anderen oder fuer einen Beitrag und dann kommt irgend so ein Depp und gibt nur einen Punkt weil, ja keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich weil er gestern abend keinen hochgekriegt hat oder was weiss ich und deswegen einfach grad mal das zuletzt hochgeladene Foto als 'kuenstlerisch nicht wertvoll' dissen muss 

Am besten waere es, wenn man einfach die Bewertungen grundsaetzlich sperren koennte, also: Ich brauche keine Bewertungen, dann kann auch keiner meine Fotos bewerten.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. August 2009)

Hey das neue Bewertungssystem im Fotoalbum ist top, danke


----------



## julzzz (31. August 2009)

jap, ist super!


aber gibts jetzt dann die kategorie "neue Fotos mit den meisten Leuten denen es gefällt" oder wie?


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2009)

Nu nich' gierig werden  Kommt alles mit der Zeit ...


----------



## lightmetal (31. August 2009)

Find ich dufte. Danke Onkel rikman.


----------



## MirSch (31. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (31. August 2009)

Was denn, meckert heute gar keiner?!


----------



## lightmetal (31. August 2009)

Mein 1st Account ist ja gelöscht sonst würd ich mich negativ äußern.

Lediglich dieses wasauchimmer hinter dem Text lässt sich nicht als Smiley erkennen bei normalem Schriftgrad.


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2009)

Da werden wir wohl bei Gelegenheit mal ein Icon platzieren.


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. August 2009)

Finds auch super


----------



## casiosv (2. September 2009)

macht es bitte wieder zentriert....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. September 2009)

?


----------



## casiosv (2. September 2009)

hier mein problem... 

So siehts bei mir aus:






und so hat es mal ausgesehen:





vllt hab ich es auch bloß verstellt - dann wüsst ich aber nicht wie?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. September 2009)

nein Du hast Recht, ist bei mir auch so.
ich könnte mir vorstellen das da aktuell dran gearbeitet wird


----------



## casiosv (2. September 2009)

na hoffentlich bleibt das bloß temporär...


----------



## Iwakss (3. September 2009)

jo wäre schön wenn es wieder uff de mitte eingestellt werder würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casiosv (9. September 2009)

also wenn ich jetz grade ins fotoalbum schaue, sieht es immer noch nicht besser aus?!
kann mir auch mittlerweile nicht mehr vorstellen, das da "aktuell" dran gearbeitet wird?
wann wird das wieder geändert?


----------



## lightmetal (10. September 2009)

Rechts ist ja nun Werbung die manchmal auch da ist. Schade, aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich irgendwann.


----------



## iTom (10. September 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Rechts ist ja nun Werbung die manchmal auch da ist. Schade, aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich irgendwann.



Komisch, ich sehe im ganzen IBC keine Werbung ..zumindest keine penetrante Werbung...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

Thomas 
 leider kann ich in meinem fotoalbum diese funktion NICHT mehr in anspruch nehmen.

-->"Hier klicken und Beschreibung eingeben"<-- 

das geht bei mir seit neusten nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas (16. November 2009)

Da wurde nichts geändert, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oder was genau passiert?

Oft hilft bei sowas einfach mal den Browsercache leeren (google danach)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts geändert, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oder was genau passiert?
> 
> Oft hilft bei sowas einfach mal den Browsercache leeren (google danach)
> 
> ...




ich klick drauf,- u. da tut sich nix.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (16. November 2009)

Mach den Script blocker aus


----------



## mac80 (17. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Thomas
> leider kann ich in meinem fotoalbum diese funktion NICHT mehr in anspruch nehmen.
> 
> -->"Hier klicken und Beschreibung eingeben"<--
> ...



dito...

ps.: Da kommt gar nix. Es tut sich einfach nichts..
ps2: Hab den Browsercache geleert aber weiterhin keine Eingabe unter den Bildern möglich.


----------



## Thomas (17. November 2009)

Welchen Browser nutzt du?
irgendwelche Sicherheits / Bannerblock / etc Software?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (17. November 2009)

explorer


----------



## Thomas (18. November 2009)

Ich nehme mal an du meinst den Internet Explorer. Verrat mir bitte noch die Version, dann kann ich versuchen es nachzustellen.


----------



## mac80 (18. November 2009)

Vielen Dank Thomas,

hast mir den Anstoss gegeben mich mal etwas näher mit meinem Browser auseinanderzusetzen.

Der betroffene Browser war mein Tonline6.0 browser.

Habe nun auf einen anderen umgestellt (explorer), diesen aktualisiert und nun funzts wie gehabt 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas (18. November 2009)

klasse


----------



## McMicro (20. November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

das Problem von mac80 tritt bei mir auch auf. Die Titel der Fotos ich nur noch in der Übersicht ändern aber nicht auf der Seite des Fotos (blöd beschrieben ich weiss). Auch die Funktion "Beschreibung eingeben" funktioniert nicht mehr. Cache habe ich schon gelöscht. Browser ist nen Internet Explorer 7.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Anselm_X (24. November 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem. "Beschreibung eingeben" bei einem neu hochgeladenen Bild funktioniert nicht.

Was ist zu tun?

Schöne Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem. "Beschreibung eingeben" bei einem neu hochgeladenen Bild funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Was ist zu tun?
> 
> ...




hab jetzt so ziemlich alles probiert,- es geht bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

bitte schreibt nochmal genau eure Browserversion und ggf installierte addons etc auf - wir haben es mit einer frischen IE 8.0.6001 Installation ausprobiert und da geht es ohne Probleme


----------



## McMicro (10. Dezember 2009)

Öhm... etwas älter -> 7.0.5730.13
lässt sich leider nicht Updaten weils der Rechner in der Arbeit ist.
Dann lässt sich wohl leider nichts machen..


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle!
Ich weiß nicht ob schon mal drauf hingewiesen wurde:
Das Verlinken von Usern im Fotoalbum ist eine wirklich tolle Sache. Nur wie geht das wenn der Username ein Leerzeichen enthält? Ich habe versucht den Username in Anführungsstriche zu setzen. Allerdings erkennt er den Usernamen dann nicht richtig und die Verlinkung ins Profil des Users funktioniert nicht. Auch ohne die Anführungsstriche klappt es nicht. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2009)

@mtb_nico problem ist bekannt , ich hoffe es wird demnächst behoben


----------



## Houschter (17. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Frage zum Upload: der Vorgang funktioniert, nur landen die Bilder im Account meiner Freundin! 

Ich bin angemeldet, lege mir einen neuen Ordner im Album an, drücke auf "Foto hierher hochladen", wähle die Bilder aus und drücke auf "Hochladen", der Vorgang startet und läuft durch. Das angelegte Album bleibt jedoch leer, stattdessen finden sich die Bilder im Album meiner Holden wieder! Der Einzelupload ohne Flash funzt richtig. Woran liegt's?


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2009)

Klingt nach einem Cookie-Problem. Passt ja zur Saison


----------



## Houschter (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann esse ich die beim nächsten Mal vorher alle auf!


----------



## Thomas (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, log dich mal aus und lösche alle Cookies von MTB-News, danach probiers nochmal.

Ich kann mich beliebig zwischen Accounts hin und her anmelden und die Fotos landen immer im korrekten Ordner


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Dezember 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich kann mich beliebig zwischen Accounts hin und her anmelden und die Fotos landen immer im korrekten Ordner


Wie??? Hast du etwa Zweit- und sogar Drittaccounts??? Ist sowas nicht total böse in Internetforen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja zum Testen von genau solchen Sachen benötigst du schon mehrere Accounts


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Dezember 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Naja zum Testen von genau solchen Sachen benötigst du schon mehrere Accounts



....ja oder man hat ein Frauchen was auch MTB fährt. 

Und einen Sohn, und eine Tochter, und noch eine Tochter, und noch einen Sohn....


----------



## Kruko (3. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Upload: der Vorgang funktioniert, nur landen die Bilder im Account meiner Freundin!
> 
> Ich bin angemeldet, lege mir einen neuen Ordner im Album an, drücke auf "Foto hierher hochladen", wähle die Bilder aus und drücke auf "Hochladen", der Vorgang startet und läuft durch. Das angelegte Album bleibt jedoch leer, stattdessen finden sich die Bilder im Album meiner Holden wieder! Der Einzelupload ohne Flash funzt richtig. Woran liegt's?



Nutzt Ihr einen Rechner mit zwei Browsern?? Mit dem Internet-Explorer und Firefox hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Foto über Firefox hochgeladen und es wurde im Profil, welches beim Internet-Explorer benutzt wurde, hochgeladen.

Bei Firefox und Opera klappt es dagegen einwandfrei.


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2010)

Aber mal eine andere Frage an die lieben MODs

Warum kann man nicht mehr direkt über das Benutzerprofil auf das alte Foto-Album zurückgreifen?? 

Es geht zwar über Umwege, aber ich finde es sehr mühsam und ich möchte einerseits keine Bilder ein zweites Mal hochladen, da der Speicherplatz im neuem Fotoalbum auch begrenzt ist.


----------



## Thomas (6. Januar 2010)

Du kannst es beliebig in deiner Signatur etc verlinken. Falls du im Fotoalbum an dein Limit kommst schicke eine Mail an [email protected] - wir setzen dein Limit dann gerne hoch

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## olivier (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

Ist zum Thema Suchfunktion schon was passiert?
Es wäre cool, wenn man die Suche auf eine Kategorie einschränken könnte.

Habe mit der Suchfunktion einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema gefunden, aber nie eine Antwort.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4340591&postcount=109
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4340606&postcount=110
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4494703&postcount=584
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5620298&postcount=743


----------



## der Digge (9. Januar 2010)

Verlinkung im Fotoalbum + getrennt geschreibene Namen funktionier leider nicht, 
meine landen zusammen mit allen die ein "der" vor weg haben auf Gleis 9¾ 

lässt sich da was dran drehen?

edit: bzw. gibt es den Nutzer "Der" bei dem die Verlinkten Bilder alle im Album erscheinen


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2010)

Das Problem wurde schonmal irgendwo angesprochen und steht wohl auf der ToDo Liste.


----------



## Marcus (16. Januar 2010)

Das Problem mit den Usernamen, welche Leerzeichen enthalten ist jetzt behoben. Bitte einfach diese Usernamen in Leerzeichen einschließen, etwa so:

@"der Digge"

Siehe auch http://fotos.mtb-news.de/usertags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. Januar 2010)

Danke, funktioniert 

allerdings steht es in der Beschreibung/Erklärung wie es geht noch ohne " ", wäre gut wenn ihr das noch ändern würdet.


----------



## Marcus (16. Januar 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> allerdings steht es in der Beschreibung/Erklärung wie es geht noch ohne " ", wäre gut wenn ihr das noch ändern würdet.



Das steht sehr wohl da


----------



## der Digge (16. Januar 2010)

Im Benutzeralbum selbst meinte ich.


----------



## Marcus (16. Januar 2010)

Ok, wird gemacht.


----------



## LaiNico (17. Januar 2010)

ich werde verfolgt 

alle meine geschriebenen kommentare im fotoalbum sind nicht mehr wiederzufinden, kommentare unter meinen bildern werden mir ebenfalls nicht angezeigt.
im "statusbereich" der bilder steht allerdings zum beispiel noch "kommentare: 6".

liegt das jetzt auch nur bei mir?

vielen dank für hilfen.


----------



## Rotzkotz (17. Januar 2010)

ich habe das selbe problem! hilfe? alle lustigen und gute kommentare sind weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Januar 2010)

ach da bin ich ja nicht der einzige


----------



## Ted77 (18. Januar 2010)

meine Kommentare sind auch alle weg.. hmm


----------



## Thomas (18. Januar 2010)

Rikman wird gleich reinsehen, was das Problem ist


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Januar 2010)

ja es gibt im Moment da so das ein oder andere Problem im Fotoalbum ich hatte Thomas dazu auch schon eine PN geschrieben


----------



## Thomas (18. Januar 2010)

Die Kommentare sind wieder alle sichtbar, sorry für die Umstände. Teilweise werden die Umlaute noch falsch dargestellt, das wird im Lauf des Tages verschwinden.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2010)

rikman schrieb:


> Das steht sehr wohl da


Hatte das auch schon mal in der Vergangenheit angesprochen! Schön das es nun gelöst wurde!


----------



## theworldburns (24. Januar 2010)

seit firefox 3.6 kann ich keine bilder mehr hochladen - oder ist das ein zeitlicher zufall und das fotoalbum macht ein bisschen doof?


----------



## Marcus (24. Januar 2010)

Hochladen an sich geht, kommen ja staendig neue Bilder hinzu.

Kannst du es testweise mit einem anderen Browser versuchen - so koennen wir das Problem vielleicht auf den Browser oder deinen Computer an sich eingrenzen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Januar 2010)

Was mir sehr gut gefallen würde, wenn in der EMail in der Betreffzeile direkt stehen würde, zu welchem Bild ein Kommentar gepostet wurde.

Wenn man mal mehrere Bilder hochgeladen hat und zu jedem ein paar Kommentare zusammengekommen sind, muss man nicht jede EMail öffnen um sie dann doch wieder zu löschen...


----------



## Marcus (30. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee, schreib ich mir auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2010)

Ist das alte Foto-Album jetzt abgeschaltet oder handelt es sich nur um eine Störung??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Januar 2010)

Was heisst abgeschaltet?
Man kann ins alte nichts mehr hochladen.

Was ich ein wenig traurig finde, dass das alte Fotoalbum kaum noch beachtung findet, obwohl dort sehr tolle Sachen "schlummern"...


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Was heisst abgeschaltet?
> Man kann ins alte nichts mehr hochladen.



Das nenn ich mal eine Aussage. Hast Du Dir das alte Fotoalbum heute schon mal angeschaut?? 

Wenn bei mir im Browser-Fenster etwas von Verbindung fehlgeschlagen steht, so hat das nichts mit der Frage zu tun, warum ich keine Bilder mehr da hochladen kann, sondern viel mehr ob dort eine Störung vorliegt oder man das alte Album nun ganz abgeschaltet hat.

Ich für meinen Teil kann nicht darauf zugreifen, um mir die Fotos anzuschauen. 

Postings, in denen solche Fotos verlinkt sind, sind auch bilderlos.


----------



## Thomas (1. Februar 2010)

> Postings, in denen solche Fotos verlinkt sind, sind auch bilderlos.



Hast du mal ein Beispiel dafür?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## varadero (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Also ich kann auf mein altes Fotoalbum auch nicht mehr zugreifen! :-(
Hier in diesem Beitrag wäre der erste Link aufs alte Album - geht aber leider nicht.
Direkt verlinkte Bilder scheinen noch zu funktionieren, wie hier z.B, oder hier.
Dieser Link hier funktioniert aber wieder nicht, dürfte aber auch auf ein Album zeigen.
Und noch ein Beispiel für beide Varianten.

Wird das wieder geändert, oder ist das beabsichtigt?

Danke
Varadero


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Beispiel dafür?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Gerne

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439952

Ansonsten auch gerne hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195068&page=121

Ich habe den Link zu meinem alten Fotoalbum auch in meiner Signatur stehen. Dieser Link funktioniert auch nicht :-(


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Februar 2010)

mhh, ganz seltsam!
Letztens war das alte Fotoalbum nicht erreichbar, nun gibt es zumindest eine Weiterleitung, jedoch ist diese nicht zufriedenstellend.

Gehe ich auf:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/396713/si/fox 36 van

Lande ich auf:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/podcast.rss


----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2010)

Also,

die Fotos sind weiterhin da und werden auch im Forum weiterhin eingeblendet, sofern sie irgendwo eingebunden waren.
Das alte Fotoalbum an sich wurde abgeschaltet - die Zahl der Seitenabrufe ging dort gegen 0 und wir haben nach über zwei Jahren nicht mehr die Zeit zwei Anwendungen parallel zu pflegen.

Hier könnt ihr eure eigenen alten Fotos bequem runterladen:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php

Die Downloadmöglichkeit besteht bis zum 1. März. 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Februar 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> ...die Zahl der Seitenabrufe ging dort gegen 0 und wir haben nach über zwei Jahren nicht mehr die Zeit zwei Anwendungen parallel zu pflegen...



Hallo Thomas 

Ich denke, dass die kleine Zahl der Seitenabrufe einfach nur darauf basiert, dass das alte Fotoalbum nichtmehr wirklich "bekannt" ist.
Hier im Forum gibt es keinerlei Hinweise auf das alte Fotoalbum, es wird evtl. noch über Google:Bilder erreicht, neuere Forumsnutzer, die noch nicht lange angemeldet sind, wissen z.B. davon garnichts. Auch ist bei den "älteren" das alte Fotoalbum teils total in Vergessenheit geraten.
Eigentlich sehr schade, da es doch sehr gut besucht war und auch einiges an Fotomaterial zu bieten hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2010)

Wir werden jedem noch einen Link bereitstellen, unter dem derjenige all seine eigenen Bilder herunterladen kann - wer mag kann sie mit dem Massenupload bequem ins neue FA transferieren, sofern das nicht eh schon geschen ist


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2010)

Gab es damals schon mal, richtig?


----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2010)

Klar - gabs seit 2 Jahren. Trotzdem sind einige vielleicht dankbar, wenn sie so noch an ihre Fotos kommen


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2010)

Ja klar, keine Frage, war nur am grübbeln wie ich das damals gemacht hab, so als Computerhirnie!


----------



## theworldburns (2. Februar 2010)

ich wüsst grad auch nicht wie das auf einen schlag geht, wäre aber schade wenn ich sie verliere?! hülfe


----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2010)

ich poste den Link hier im Laufe der Woche, sobald es funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (2. Februar 2010)

dank dir


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Februar 2010)

rik schrieb:


> Gute Idee, schreib ich mir auf!



Hey cool, es wurde umgesetzt!
Das gleiche bitte noch fürs Videoalbum


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2010)

ist das fotoalbum down ?


----------



## Snowtiger (5. Februar 2010)

macht mir auch den Anschein


----------



## Thomas (5. Februar 2010)

Kurzer Schluckauf, geht wieder


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Kurzer Schluckauf, geht wieder



  DANKE  Chefe...


----------



## PaulG (5. Februar 2010)

Thomas,

Vielleicht eine Idee es bekannt zu machen auf der Homepage? Ich denke ,wie phonedetector, das die meiste Leute gar nicht wissen dass das alte Album noch besteht und sie ihre alte Bilder noch im neue Album hochladen können.

Gruß,

Paul


----------



## Thomas (5. Februar 2010)

Hier könnt ihr eure alten Fotos bequem runterladen:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php

Die Downloadmöglichkeit besteht bis zum 1. März.


----------



## LaKoS (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon mal erwähnt wurde...aber wie wäre es mal mit ein paar Smilies mehr im Fotoalbum??? 


Gruß Ric


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

und gleichzeitig eine maximal mögliche Anzahl pro Posting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2010)

Mir reicht die Auswahl, aber anklickbar fänd ich ergonomischer


----------



## dortmund biker (15. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und gleichzeitig eine maximal mögliche Anzahl pro Posting





[email protected] schrieb:


> Mir reicht die Auswahl, aber anklickbar fänd ich ergonomischer



volle zustimmung.


----------



## lightmetal (15. Februar 2010)

Smilies reichen doch vollkommen aus.


----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2010)

hilfe,bei mir werden nur die fotos der startseite des alten albums angezeigt!was ist mit den anderen 7 seiten,sind die weg?


----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2010)

bitte formuliere deine frage etwas deutlicher


----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2010)

naja wenn ich den download starte,lädt der mir nur 10 bilder der coverseite des alten albums runter,und nicht das gesamte album mit 7 seiten.ohhhje


----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2010)

bei mir sieht das so aus:




wieviele fotos werden dir insgesamt angeboten in all deinen alben?


----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2010)

bei benutzeralbum nur 10 und keine weitere unteralben werden angezeigt,sind die alten fotos trotzdem noch gespeichert?


----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2010)

probiers jetzt nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2010)

no,es sind weiterhin nur 10 pics drinn!


----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2010)

Sorry, sollte jetzt behoben sein. Du solltest noch 92 Fotos angeboten bekommen.


----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2010)

ja super alles noch da!danke schön


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mein altes Winterberg Album nicht öffnen, da steht dann Zip Komprimierter Ordner kann nicht geöffnet werden, der Rest ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Alaskanier (18. Februar 2010)

Hi, mal ne Anregung zum Fotoalbum, wäre es möglich, dass wenn man ein Foto hochläd, jenes zu verlinken in ein anderes Album?

Als Beispiel: 
Ich lade ein Foto meines Rades hoch in mein Benutzeralbum Bikes, dass gleiche Bild möchte ich aber auch in "Downhill-/Freeride-Bikes" einfügen das heist ja nochmal hochladen.

Wäre es jezt möglich das Bild im Benutzeralbum so zu verlinken, dass es gleichzeitig noch in "Downhill-/Freeride-Bikes" angezeigt wird?

Grus Alaskanier


----------



## Marcus (19. Februar 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne Anregung zum Fotoalbum, wäre es möglich, dass wenn man ein Foto hochläd, jenes zu verlinken in ein anderes Album?
> 
> Als Beispiel:
> Ich lade ein Foto meines Rades hoch in mein Benutzeralbum Bikes, dass gleiche Bild möchte ich aber auch in "Downhill-/Freeride-Bikes" einfügen das heist ja nochmal hochladen.
> ...



Hallo,

den Aufwand haben wir uns damals bewusst gespart 

Viele Gruesse

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, sorry 4 Offtopic:

Es gibt doch neuerdings so ein Browser Plugin, welches den Text aus den Galerie Threads ausblendet, sodass man nur Bilder sieht. Ich finde den Thread zu dem Plugin nicht, kann mir einer nen Tipp geben?


----------



## Thomas (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395923


----------



## Thomas (19. Februar 2010)

@guru39 - probiers nochmal, eines deiner Fotos war defekt, jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2010)

muchas gracias Thomas


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2010)

Super Sache mit dem Download der alten Fotos. Danke.


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Februar 2010)

schade


----------



## dubbel (21. Februar 2010)

bei mir kommt die meldung: "der Zip-komprimierte Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt"


----------



## Thomas (21. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> bei mir kommt die meldung: "der Zip-komprimierte Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt"



Welchen Ordner willst du runterladen?
(Ursache ist immer, dass eines der Fotos defekt ist oder fehlt) - ich kann es dir gerne korrigieren

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tirefire (22. Februar 2010)

bei mir steht das: 
--------------------------------------------------------------
"Download eigener Fotos aus dem alten MTB-News.de Fotoalbum

Bitte wähle die Kategorie aus, die darin enthaltenen Fotos werden dir als Zip Datei bereitgestellt und heruntergeladen.
Alle Fotos (0 Fotos)

Alben:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


es werden keine meiner Fotos zum Download angeboten...hmm

Downloadlink geht, aber da sind nur 22 byte drin, also nix.

Würde gern meine Bilder ins neue Album schaffen.



Gruß

Ivo


----------



## Thomas (22. Februar 2010)

Du hast keine Fotos mehr im alten Album

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tirefire (22. Februar 2010)

ja schei**e, dann ist wohl schon der 1. März

...hab die Bilder ja noch auf meinem Rechner


----------



## Thomas (22. Februar 2010)

??

Im alten Fotoalbum zu deinem Account gibt es keine Fotos (und wir haben sie auch nicht gelöscht)


----------



## Tirefire (22. Februar 2010)

Doppelfragezeichen...woran sehe ich denn den Unterschied "neues" "altes" Fotoalbum? im persönlichen Album sind insgesamt 37 Bilder drin, allesamt 2009 eingestellt.

unter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/35371 <--- sehe ich meine Fotoalbumstartseite plus Minibildvorschau.


----------



## Thomas (22. Februar 2010)

Das alte Album gab es bis 2007

Deine Fotos sind alle im neuen....


----------



## Tirefire (22. Februar 2010)

alles klar...da stand ich wohl aufm Schlauch.

Danke.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## dubbel (23. Februar 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Welchen Ordner willst du runterladen?


den ordner "Alle Fotos"


----------



## Thomas (23. Februar 2010)

Dubbel: bitte probiers jetzt nochmal, eines der Fotos war defekt.


----------



## dubbel (23. Februar 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2010)

rik schrieb:


> > Genuaso verstehe ich nicht wieso man nicht in bestimmten Kategorien suchen kann.
> 
> 
> Habe ich auch eben auf den Wunschzettel geschrieben!


Gibts in der Sache schon was Neues? Die Kategorie "Teile auf der Waage" wäre eigentlich ein echt extrem nützliches Tool, wenn man reelle Gewichte von Teilen sucht (finde ich 10 mal besser als irgendwelche unübersichtliche Weihgtweenies Listen!), zumal diese Fotos i. d. R. auch sehr konsequent mit Titeln und/oder Tags versehen werden, die die Suche zielgenau finden würde. Aber ohne eine Eingrenzung auf die Kategorie verpufft das Ganze irgendwie im Daten(bank)-Nirvana 

Das soll jetzt kein Gemecker sein! Eher ein Versuch, euch zu motivieren, diese Funktion bereitzustellen, damit ihr euch von den ungebremsten Lobeshuldigungen der glücklichen User überrollen lassen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel-DH-63 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

kannst du bei mir bitte auch mal prüfen, bekomme auch die Meldung "der Zip-komprimierte Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt"

Danke


----------



## Thomas (3. März 2010)

@BigShit probiers jetzt nochmal


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. März 2010)

Hi ich war jetzt ne weile Offline, ist das alte Album jetzt gelöscht oder nicht mehr verfügbar? Kämpfe gerade mit einen Heulkrampf..


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2010)

Ich habe nie ein wildes <Tier> gesehen das Selbstmitleid empfand...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. März 2010)

Das gilt gerade net.


----------



## Thomas (3. März 2010)

Gelöscht ist garnix

Hier könnt ihr eure alten Fotos bequem runterladen:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spex (3. März 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie sich markierte Bildbereiche bei einem Foto im Album wieder löschen lassen.

finde die Funktion eh für die Katz!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. März 2010)

Die Funktion ist supertoll!
Man kann z.B. ein Detail markieren und speziell dafür ein Kommentar hinzufügen. Natürlich wird dies auch oft mißbraucht, doch das hält sich in Grenzen und ist meist unterhaltsam 
Natürlich gibts auch die Möglichkeit andere User auf den eigenen Pics zu verlinken...


----------



## spex (5. März 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist supertoll!
> Man kann z.B. ein Detail markieren und speziell dafür ein Kommentar hinzufügen. Natürlich wird dies auch oft mißbraucht, doch das hält sich in Grenzen und ist meist unterhaltsam
> Natürlich gibts auch die Möglichkeit andere User auf den eigenen Pics zu verlinken...




ich finds nervig, wenn andere User einfach an Bildern rummarkieren können...............

Kann man markierte Bildbereiche nun löschen oder nicht?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. März 2010)

spex schrieb:


> ich finds nervig, wenn andere User einfach an Bildern rummarkieren können...............
> 
> Kann man markierte Bildbereiche nun löschen oder nicht?



Lad halt keine Bilder hoch  und schlag 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe:
Keiner mäkelt an den Bildern herum und keiner markiert irgendwas an deinen Bildern...
Ganz zu schweigen von dem Datenschutz: Keiner kann anhand der EXIF Dateien sehen, welche Kamera mit welchen Einstellungen du benutzt hast.

Eine Alternative wäre einfach den Cursor nicht über das Bild zu bewegen, dann siehst die Markierungen auch nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2010)

@ spex

leider geht das nicht, ich wäre aber auch dafür wenn der Bildbesitzer diese Funktion gleich beim hoch laden der Bilder abschalten könnte.


----------



## Thomas (6. März 2010)

Die Löschfunktion schalten wir für den Bildbesitzer noch frei
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## spex (6. März 2010)




----------



## Thomas (6. März 2010)

Der Bildbesitzer kann ab sofort auch fremde Anmerkungen in seinen Fotos entfernen


----------



## El Greco (13. März 2010)

Ich habe lange meine alte Fotos nicht angeschaut und jetzt suche ich die vergebens Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich meine CD finde, wo sich ganze Material mit meinem GC befand


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2010)

El Greco schrieb:


> Ich habe lange meine alte Fotos nicht angeschaut und jetzt suche ich die vergebens


Such sie doch einfach mal hier 


PS: Lesen bildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2010)

Hallo, hab mal eine kurze Frage, wollte dafÃ¼r keinen Extrathread starten. Ich kann bei mir keine Bildbeschreibungen eingeben, wenn ich auf den Text klicke "Hier klicken und Beschreibung eingeben â¦ " kann ich ihn nur markieren, frÃ¼her hat das bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert, ich gehe mal davon aus, es liegt an einer Browsereinstellung, kann mir jemand helfen? Habe den Windows Internetexplorer.


----------



## Marcus (14. März 2010)

Hast du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert? Hat noch jemand das Problem mit dem Internet Explorer?


----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2010)

Hab keinen anderen Browser ich install ma schnell Firefox

Edit: Hab Firefox installiert und damit geht´s


----------



## El Greco (14. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Such sie doch einfach mal hier
> 
> 
> PS: Lesen bildet



Vielen dank, leider fürs bilden zu old
 Hab was gelesen, dass man die als zip runterholen kann, auf dem schnellen aber nicht gefunden.Nebenbei, deine Fotos angeschaut und das hat mir den Spaß verdorben, meine eigene wieder zu sehen Echt saubere Aufnahmen


----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2010)

Alte Bilder als Zip runterladen gab es auf der Startseite des Fotoalbums bis 1. März. Einfach auf Download klicken und die Bilder waren auf dem Rechner, dafür ist es jetzt aber zu spät. 
Achso mal an die Helden des Forums: Das war echt eine super Sache!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2010)

El Greco schrieb:


> Vielen dank, leider fürs bilden zu old


Ich bin Lehramstsstudent, ich "muss" sowas sagen 




El Greco schrieb:


> Nebenbei, deine Fotos angeschaut und das hat mir den Spaß verdorben, meine eigene wieder zu sehen Echt saubere Aufnahmen


Danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2010)

er nennt sie auch noch ebay bilder...  







klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/606261


----------



## fone (31. März 2010)

rik schrieb:


> Hast du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert? Hat noch jemand das Problem mit dem Internet Explorer?



jo ich. mit ie gehts editieren nicht.


----------



## Marcus (31. März 2010)

Version? 6, 7 oder 8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (1. April 2010)

Ich habe IE 6


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich habe IE 6



Steinzeit.....


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2010)

Ich formuliere es um: "Ich habe den funktionierenden Internet Explorer!"


----------



## lightmetal (5. April 2010)

Da liegst du aber völlig daneben.


----------



## Thomas (5. April 2010)

IE 6 unterstützen wir hier nicht mehr - es kann sein, dass es damit noch geht, ausprobieren tun wir das nicht. Nutze zu deinem eigenen Vorteil einen aktuellen Browser. Fährst ja auch nicht mit Omas Klapprad in den Bikepark.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2010)

Nagut, aber mein ICQ bleibt 6.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Wäre es eigentlich möglich ein Tool einzubauen, das zu große Bilddatein auf ein Maximum reduziert? Es ist extrem nervig, einzelnen Bilder immer extra zu rduzieren, bevor man sie hochladen kann.
Und ja, ich bin faul...


----------



## Thomas (11. April 2010)

In meinen Betriebssystem ist das Tool eingebaut und man kann es mit 2,3 Klicks über einen ganzen Ordner laufen lassen 

Was nutzt du?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Windoof XP. Hab mal gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## Thomas (11. April 2010)

Image Resizer Powertoy - www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Kann ich noch irgendwie auf das alte Fotoalbum zugreifen?
Sorry,falls das schon erläutert wurde.
Bin zu faul,alles durchzulesen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## aka (23. April 2010)

Hi Oli,

probier mal: http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php
Aber flott, sonst sind sie weg!

Gruss, 
Andi.


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2010)

hallo,möchte doch selber entscheiden auf welchem Bild ich markiert werde und diese Markierung wieder löschen (wie bei bei Facebook), ich kann die markierung nicht entfernen und das regt mich (sorry) sowas von auf ! Bitte macht da mal was.

 MFG NIK


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Wenn du nicht markiert werden willst dann blockier das halt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2010)

wahrscheinlich im Kontrollzentrum? ich guck ma eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. April 2010)

Du musst in deinem Album ganz nach unten gehen und da auf Einstellungen klicken. Dann den Punkt _Auffindbarkeit über markierte Bildbereiche deaktivieren_ aktivieren und das wars.


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. April 2010)

danke, aber wie bekomm ich  die markierten Bilder weg  auf den ich nicht markiert sein will?oder dauer t das bis die noch weggehen  mfg NIk


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Wie könne bitte die einzelnen Alben wieder angezeigt werden, sieht ein wenig durcheinander aus. 

Da alle Bilder angezeigt werden 

Edit : mit erstaunen musste ich feststellen das alle angelegten Alben gelöscht wurden.

Und alle Fotos ohne Alben eingefügt wurden, warum


----------



## britta-ox (13. Mai 2010)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wie könne bitte die einzelnen Alben wieder angezeigt werden, sieht ein wenig durcheinander aus.
> 
> Da alle Bilder angezeigt werden
> 
> ...


genau da hab ich mich auch grad gefragt. Das find ich eine absolute Verchlechterung. Vorher wars schön übersichtlich, wer was zu nem betimmten Land/Region suchte brauchte nur 1 Album anschauen
Kann man das wiederherstellen, bitte!


----------



## Onur-9O (13. Mai 2010)

verstehe sowieso nicht warum das geändert wurde, es war doch schön so wie es war..


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2010)

Ich denke eher, dass da bei einem Update oder ähnlichem was schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2010)

ich bin zwar nicht informiert, aus Erfahrung würde ich aber sagen das da im Moment dran gearbeitet wird


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Hört sich schon mal gut an


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

SOOOO es sind sogar die persönlichen alben weg . Das war eine mords arbeit alles reinzustellen und texte zu schreiben . Sind die jetzt endgültig weg ? Was soll denn der blödsinn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Glücklicherweise sind die Texte die unter den Bildern waren bei mir vorhanden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Aber die ganzen persönlichen alben ! alles weg , bilder , texte , kommentare ... das war viel mühe und vieles hab ich auch gar nicht mehr


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Deine Komentare sind weiter unten vorhanden, sind das auch alle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

ja schon , zumandest auf dem ersten blick , aber das doch mist ohne ordnung , da klickt sich doch niemand durch , durch dieses wirwar , macht auch nicht wirklich sinn diese aktion


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Nicht wirklich, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist alles weg  !!!
Was soll das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

willkommen im club der verärgerten , und wenn man die verantwortlichen vom ibc anschreibt erhält man nicht mal antwort . Aber bei dir ist noch alles da , ist wie bei uns allen , bilder sind noch vorhanden aber es gibt keine ordner mehr


----------



## Thomas (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal alle abregen bitte 

sorry für das Probem.
Rik wird es beheben, er ist allerdings bis Sonntag mit dem Bike unterwegs und hat nur sehr begrenzten Netzzugriff...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ride-FX (13. Mai 2010)

wofür gibts backups...


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Och nöööööööööö, bis Montag kein Fotoalbum
Bei mir sind mittlerweile aber auch alle Bilder weg, tutokompletto, das wird ja immer schlimmer:kotz:

rik, repariere das fotoalbum, repariere es


----------



## britta-ox (13. Mai 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Och nöööööööööö, bis Montag kein Fotoalbum
> Bei mir sind mittlerweile aber auch alle Bilder weg, tutokompletto, das wird ja immer schlimmer:kotz:
> 
> rik, repariere das fotoalbum, repariere es


Naja, der Mensch hälts 14 Tage ohne Nahrung aus, da wird es auch 4 Tage ohne Album zu überleben sein ;-)

Ich freu mich, dass da nicht wegrationalisiert wurde, sondern einfach der Technikteufel zugeschlagen hat. 
Müssen wir uns halt ne andere Arbeit suchen bei dem Mistwetter. Aber vielleicht treibts ja den rikman auch früher heim^^

PS. Könnt man bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich den Speicherplatz vergrößern? Finds schade und mühsam, wenn man immer erst löschen muss, bevor man neue Bilder hochläd. Oder kann man den Speicherplatz für Videos auch für fotos irgendwie nutzen, wenn man keine Videos hochläd?


----------



## Thomas (13. Mai 2010)

Britta: den setzen wir dir gerne hoch, wenn es wieder an ist. Rik ist im Thüringer Wald auf Netz-Suche und wird dann reinsehen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Dann möchte ich auch mehr platz bitte haben für bilder . Also hab ich das richtig verstanden das wenn das problem gelöst ist das alles wieder so ist wie es war ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden das wenn das problem gelöst ist das alles wieder so ist wie es war ?



ja klar, oder besser

Rik und Thomas sind absolute Profis die haben mehr als genug Back ups und Sicherheiten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

dann sei euch verziehen , aber ein blaues auge habt ihr dennoch damit


----------



## Thomas (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Backup von heute früh eingespielt, daher ist alles, was seitdem gelaufen ist weg.

Sollte das Problem heute nochmal auftreten, müssten wir das Fotoalbum bis zum Sonntag abschalten

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (13. Mai 2010)

@Britta, dein Speicherplatz ist hochgesetzt
@Banshee-Driver: du bist erst bei 30% - meld dich bitte nochmal wenn es knapp wird


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. Mai 2010)

Es ist alles wieder wie es war 

Wie kommt man an etwas mehr Speicherplatz  

Edit: sehe Grade das man sich melden sollte.

Habt ihr euch doch noch ein Eis zum Nachtisch verdient.


----------



## Thomas (13. Mai 2010)

@Hot Carrot - du bist auch erst bei 16%....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Mai 2010)

:d


----------



## britta-ox (13. Mai 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> @Britta, dein Speicherplatz ist hochgesetzt
> @Banshee-Driver: du bist erst bei 30% - meld dich bitte nochmal wenn es knapp wird


Hey, supi
Dankeschön!

Wusst ich gar nicht, dass das hier so unkompliziert geht, hab ich neulich erst gelöscht, dann hat der Platz doch nicht gereicht...
Fein!


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (29. Mai 2010)

hab ein problem wenn ich ein bild mit über 2,5 mb hochladen will dann bricht das hochladen ab und ich werde ins album geschickt hab den neusten flash player und es geht einfach nich bilck nich mehr durch

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

eventuell zu groß ? kann auch nur bilder hochladen mit max 5 megapixel


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (29. Mai 2010)

das is doch doof wie kommen dann die fotos der woche hier rein sind ja auch nich grad klein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

na ja weiß nicht , schau zb mal in meine galerie shockwave , sind 5 megapixel groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (29. Mai 2010)

hm na gut ich probiers mal mit kleiner machen danke für deine hilfe


----------



## FlowShow (13. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich auf meiner Seite im Fotoalbum unter 'Meine Favoriten' keinerlei Bilder mehr finde? Es waren eigentlich einige Bilder als Favoriten markiert.

Edit: Hab das entsprechende von oben erst jetzt gelesen. Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit diese wieder herzustellen?


----------



## wogru (15. Juni 2010)

Hat mein Computer Probleme oder knn man keine Bilder hochladen ?


----------



## Thomas (15. Juni 2010)

bei mir gehts einwandfrei.
 vielleicht liegts am foto (cmyk geht nicht, nur rgb) ? wenn du nicht weiterkommst mails mir - thomas auf dieser domain


----------



## Thomas (15. Juni 2010)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich auf meiner Seite im Fotoalbum unter 'Meine Favoriten' keinerlei Bilder mehr finde? Es waren eigentlich einige Bilder als Favoriten markiert.
> 
> Edit: Hab das entsprechende von oben erst jetzt gelesen. Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit diese wieder herzustellen?



sieh mal ob du sie jetzt wieder siehst
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2010)

Ja sie sind wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (16. Juni 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> bei mir gehts einwandfrei.
> vielleicht liegts am foto (cmyk geht nicht, nur rgb) ? wenn du nicht weiterkommst mails mir - thomas auf dieser domain



erst einmal Danke für die Antwort, habe das Problem bei mir auf dem Rechner gefunden. Technische Feinheiten lasse ich mal weg, es funktioniert bei mir wieder, dass sollte reichen


----------



## Thomas (16. Juni 2010)

Wogru,
vielleicht ein Stichwort, falls jemand mal vor dem selben Problem steht... ?


----------



## wogru (18. Juni 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wogru,
> vielleicht ein Stichwort, falls jemand mal vor dem selben Problem steht... ?



Das glaube ich weniger. In einer Remote-Software bei mir scheint ein Fehlerzu sein, die hat mir Systembereiche überschrieben die mein Wlan betreffen. Ich konnte gar nichts mehr hochladen oder senden, wenigstens was Dateien > 1 MB anging. Den Fehler habe ich dann auf der Arbeit in dem Fehlerprotokoll von meiner Remote-Verbindung zum Firmenrechner gefunden.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (19. Juni 2010)

OT:
Hi, ich war jetzt relativ lange niciht mehr aktiv und brauche Bilder aus dem alten Album, komme ich da noch ran oder sind die weg?


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2010)

hier:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php


----------



## FlowShow (25. Juni 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> sieh mal ob du sie jetzt wieder siehst
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Alles wieder paletti. Danke!


----------



## Koe (1. Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich kann seit ein paar tagen keine bilder mehr hochladen bzw. funktioniert es nur noch über die funktion, die man benutzen soll wenn man keinen flasplayer hat. diesen hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach aktualisiert.

ich würde gerne wieder die komfortabler variante nutzen können. hat bitte jemand ein tipp für mich woran das liegen kann.

gruß stefan


----------



## Tomactomster (6. Juli 2010)

brauche auch hilfe hier! Bin seit gestern hier und kriege keine nachrichten abgeschickt und keinen von hier kontaktiert! Hast du da'ne idee für mich?


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht beschreibst du erstmal wo das Problem liegt? Was geht bis zu welchem Punkt und was für Fehlermeldungen werden ggf. angezeigt?


----------



## Tomactomster (6. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomactomster (6. Juli 2010)

Hier läuft garnichts! Wundert mich selbst dass anscheinend hier gerade was geht! Warte einfach mal auf hilfe! Wäre dankbar wenn jemand lange weile hat und mich anfänger hier ein bisschen einleiten kann!


----------



## Thomas (6. Juli 2010)

"Vielleicht beschreibst du erstmal wo das Problem liegt? Was geht bis zu welchem Punkt und was für Fehlermeldungen werden ggf. angezeigt?"


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2010)

Tomactomster schrieb:


> Warte einfach mal auf hilfe!



Es ist schwierig dir zu helfen wenn man nicht weis was eigentlich das Problem ist. "Geht nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Also du sagst du kannst keine Nachrichten verschicken. Du gehst auf "Private Nachrichten", dann "Neue Nachricht", gibst Empfänger, Betreff und Nachricht ein und klickst auf Abschicken und dann kommt sie beim Empfänger nicht an? Oder kommt zwischendurch schon irgendwo eine Fehlermeldung oder hast du die Privaten Nachrichten noch gar nicht gefunden und versuchst irgendwie anders eine Nachricht abzuschicken ....?
Verstehst du jetzt was ich meine? Wenn du nicht etwas genauer beschreibst was das Problem ist kann dir auch nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## Tomactomster (7. Juli 2010)

Dein Einwand klingt logisch! GRINS! Habe hier mal rumgestalkt als ich noch nicht angemeldet war und habe gesehen dass hier auch ohne ende sachen zum verkauf angeboten werden und habe mir einige diskusion reingelesen zu denen ich gerne was geschrieben hätte! Jetzt wo ich angemeldet bin habe ich versucht leute zu kontaktieren die sachen anbieten! Bin auf den Artikel gegangen und dann auf verkäufer kontaktieren,... habe was geschrieben und versucht die Mail so los zu schicken,... ging nicht, dann habe ich den Verkäufer (das Profil) angeklickt und versucht denjenigen direkt zu kontaktieren! Dann wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wurde mir gesagt das ich nicht Mailen kann solange ich nicht irgendwas im forum gemacht habe! Bin nicht sicher was die von mir wollten! Denke dass könnte mein problehm sein!?!


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2010)

Versuch am besten nochmal jemandem eine Nachricht oder E-Mail über das Formular zu schicken, zum Beispiel mir (links auf meinen Namen klicken und dann auf "Private Nachricht / E-Mail an Eike. schicken") und kopier die Fehlermeldung direkt mit Strg+C damit wir genau wissen was drin steht.
Ich könnte mir denken, dass du nach der Anmeldung im Forum eine E-Mail bekommst in der ein Link drin ist den du anklicken musst um die Anmeldung abzuschließen. Solange das nicht passiert ist werden in den meisten Foren bestimmte Funktionen (wie zBsp private Nachrichten) deaktiviert. Wie genau es hier ist weiß ich nicht dafür ist meine Anmeldung schon zu lange her.


----------



## Tomactomster (9. Juli 2010)

Kriege nichtmal mehr eine Fehlermeldung! Komische sache dass! Sowas hatte ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo! Wenn ich eine nachricht bekomme würde die nicht angezeigt werden? Habe ich im übrigen als ich mich angemeldet habe,... auf meine Mail adresse allerdings! Diesen link musste ich dann laden damit hier überhaupt was lose geht!


----------



## Thomas (9. Juli 2010)

deine Frage hat nichts mit dem Fotoalbum zu tun, bitte wende dich über das Kontaktformular, das du auf jeder seite unten verlinkt findest an den Support, dort wird man dir helfen,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tomactomster (9. Juli 2010)

Habe mein anliegen abgeschickt! Mal sehen wie es weiter geht! Danke erstmal!


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2010)

Also beide Nachrichten (E-Mail und PN) die du an mich geschickt hast sind angekommen, ich versteh wirklich nicht wo dein Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (12. Juli 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich kann seit ein paar tagen keine bilder mehr hochladen bzw. funktioniert es nur noch über die funktion, die man benutzen soll wenn man keinen flasplayer hat. diesen hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach aktualisiert.
> 
> ...




Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Allerdings funktioniert bei mir auch die Nicht-Flash-Player-Variante nicht. Hier läd es dann zwar immer ewig, aber ohne Resultat. Beim Flashplayer brichts einfach ab. 

Sonstige Up- und Downloads laufen bei mir.

Gibts da eine Abhilfe?

Gruß.


----------



## Hans der Bär (13. Juli 2010)

Hat sich erledigt. Wenn ich die Bilder kleiner als 2000*X mach gehts.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> PS. Könnt man bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich den Speicherplatz vergrößern? Finds schade und mühsam, wenn man immer erst löschen muss, bevor man neue Bilder hochläd.




Hallo Thomas, 
bei mir ist auch alles voll und ich kann nichts mehr hochladen.
Könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Speicherplatz bekommen, bitte.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Marcus (18. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Speicherplatz bekommen, bitte.



Sehr gern


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2010)

rik schrieb:


> Sehr gern



Hammer  Danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myxin (20. Juli 2010)

Mir sind gerade alle meine Bilder gelöscht worden und so wie es aussieht ist ein Großteil des Fotoalbums abgestürzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Mir sind gerade alle meine Bilder gelöscht worden und so wie es aussieht ist ein Großteil des Fotoalbums abgestürzt....


Kann ich bestätigen! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Amokles (20. Juli 2010)

jup, bei mir auch. die fotos scheinen aber gerade generell off zu sein


----------



## S*P*J (20. Juli 2010)

stimmt bei mir sind auch keine Fotos mehr zu sehen


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2010)

Jetzt steht da, dass sie am Fotoalbum arbeiten und dass es gleich wieder da ist


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2010)

hauptsache die bilder sind nicht weg, dann geh ich am stock...


----------



## Marcus (20. Juli 2010)

Wir arbeiten dran â¦


----------



## Jettj (20. Juli 2010)

Hauptsache die kommentare sind weg


----------



## Marcus (20. Juli 2010)

Ok, alles wieder da. Habt weiterhin Spaß damit


----------



## snowysurf77 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi, ja, ich muss auch erst eine Forumsnachricht - wie diese hier - erstellen, damit ich auf ne PN antworten kann ... was soll denn das bitte???

Hier also mein sinnvoller Beitrag!!!


----------



## mosebaker (28. Juli 2010)

PN-Kommentar! Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Juli 2010)

bitte was?


----------



## Kaena (16. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> bei mir ist auch alles voll und ich kann nichts mehr hochladen.
> Könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Speicherplatz bekommen, bitte.
> 
> ...



Grüß dich Thomas,

auch bei mir geht langsam der Speicherplatz zur Neige. Könntest du auch mir bitte etwas mehr zur Verfügung stellen? Sonst müsste ich wieder Bilder
löschen, um neue zu laden. 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Linda


----------



## Marcus (16. August 2010)

Kaena schrieb:


> auch bei mir geht langsam der Speicherplatz zur Neige. Könntest du auch mir bitte etwas mehr zur Verfügung stellen? Sonst müsste ich wieder Bilder
> löschen, um neue zu laden.
> Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
> Linda




Ok, ist erledigt


----------



## Kaena (16. August 2010)

rik schrieb:


> Ok, ist erledigt



Vielen Dank!!!!!!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. September 2010)

Ist das Album down .. die einzigen Bilder die ich sehe sind die ab 21.33 von Heute .. alle frühreren sind weg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. September 2010)

die sind bestimmt bald wieder da


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. September 2010)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt das nicht nur bei mir das Fotoalbum nicht geht...


----------



## monkey10 (15. September 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt das nicht nur bei mir das Fotoalbum nicht geht...



beruhigt mich jetzt auch *uff*

wobei.. jetzt hab ich zwei stunden fotos bearbeitet um sie hochzuladen. und dann..


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2010)

Geht wieder. Leider sind alle Bilder welche nach 21:27 Uhr hochgeladen wurden futsch - das waren aber nicht allzu viele.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (15. September 2010)

rik schrieb:


> Geht wieder. Leider sind alle Bilder welche nach 21:27 Uhr hochgeladen wurden futsch - das waren aber nicht allzu viele.



14.09.2010 21:27 bis wann ?

Meine von ca. 5:30 finde ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Thomas (15. September 2010)

bis 6:15 - von da ist Riks Info...


----------



## Rolf (15. September 2010)

Danke für die Info


----------



## foenfrisur (17. September 2010)

Egal welches Album ich öffne, es kommt ne Meldung: "Noch keine Fotos in diesem Album! "
Auf der Startseite gibt keine neuesten Bilder usw.
Klicke ich auch ein Vorschaubild unter "Neueste Kommentare" erscheint: "404 NOT FOUND"
Die Useralben melden sich ebenfalls mit 404...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die sind bestimmt bald wieder da


----------



## foenfrisur (17. September 2010)

jaja, schon klar. ich bin aber so unglaublich ungeduldig...

Edith: Ja, ich war einfach zu schnell. Wartungmodus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

schon länger frage ich mich, wie ich den 'Suche-Button' nutzen kann.
Was muss ich dazu in den Einstellungen von NoScript erlauben?!


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2010)

Bei mir ist nur mtb-news.de freigegeben und damit funktioniert es.


----------



## 4mate (25. September 2010)

mtb-news.de und fotos.mtb-news.de freigegeben und es (er, der Suche-Button) funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2010)

Das ist kein Button, sondern ein Eingabefeld, welches du nach Eingabe des Suchbegriffs einfach mit <ENTER> absendest.


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

gibt es noch eine möglichkeit an die bilder meines alten albums heranzukommen?

wäre sehr toll.


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

hier:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/zipdownload.php


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

da kommt leider die info 0 bilder 0 alben.


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Du musst dich mit deinem alten account anmelden - Davidbelize ist seit 2010 registriert, das alte gab es ja nur bis 2007...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

sind die bilder denn weg weil ich mal meinen account gelöscht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht schilderst du dein Anliegen in Ausführlich per Email, dort wird dir sicher geholfen

[email protected] diese domain


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

warum um himmelswillen wird sowas geduldet,- ohne jeglichen zusammenhang.... 
und dann wundern sich die Admins das es im Fotoalbum zu voll ist. 




















es gibt noch mehr schönes ... ganze 8 seiten voll  --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/34478


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. November 2010)

wenn man sich an solchen Bildern stößt, kann man auch den "Foto melden" Button benutzen.
das funktioniert sehr gut und wird promt bearbeitet


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

mich stößt/stört nur diese "zweckentfremdung" des IBC Fotoalbum ! 
u. bei zeiten kommt das mühsame und langwierige  umziehen" in ein anderes neues fotoalbum ,- weil das alte zu voll wurde... 

das stört mich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. November 2010)

da bin ich auch Deiner Meinung das Fotoalbum soll ja auch nicht als hosting Plattform für Auktionshäuser wie eBay oder andere Portale dienen

wenn ich das weiß schreibe ich den Usern eine freundliche PN in der ich das erkläre


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

na ja ... früher ist rik+thomas hingegangen und haben die taste Entf. gedrückt. 

 heute dauert es tage  bis ne  freundliche mal an den betreffenden user rausgeht. 
u. dann wartet man tage bis er antwortet... erst danach wird gelöscht,- oder der usere ist einsichtig u. löscht es selber. 

bei solchen bilder ist es doch ganz offensichtlich das es für andere zwecke ist... da solltest du auch "einfach" die  taste Entf. drücken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. November 2010)

ich bin leider kein Hellseher und kenne auch nicht jeden Thread hier im Forum auswendig, darum kann ich nciht sofort 100%tig wissen ob die Bilder extern genutz werden oder doch nur Teil eines der vielen "seltsamen" Threads sind


----------



## EvilEvo (11. November 2010)

Find ich gut, dass vorher gefragt wird, bevor man abdrückt, wir sind hier nicht im Amerika.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass vorher gefragt wird, bevor man abdrückt, wir sind hier nicht im Amerika.








du willst ihn fragen was diese bild in einem MTB Fotoalbum zu suchen hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. November 2010)

Und wenn schon, denkst du wirklich, dass die paar Bilder so eine Aufregung wert sind? Im Gesamtvolumen dürften die kaum auffallen und anschauen muss man sie auch nicht wenn man nicht will.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde auch, dass sowas nicht sein muss aber wozu so ein Aufwand?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

hast eigentlich recht Eike...   
 aber er postet unbeirrt weiter. 

--->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/781186#comment-669211


----------



## EvilEvo (12. November 2010)

Ich gebe dir ja vollkommen recht, dass diese Bilder hier nichts zu suchen haben, aus diesem Grund habe ich sie auch gemeldet, nachdem er sie nach dem löschen erneut hochgeladen hat. 
Grundsätzlich ist es aber falsch, einfach Bilder zu löschen, ohne den Uploader nach dem Nutzen des Bildes zu fragen, das nennt man Willkür und würde nicht den Forenregeln entsprechen.
Die Entscheidung liegt nach wie vor bei den Admins und es ist einfach fair den Usern gegenüber, vorher zu fragen.
Es geht ja nicht nur speziell um dieses Bild sondern um allgemein gemeldete Bilder.


----------



## _arGh_ (6. Januar 2011)

wohin ist mein foto (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/810449) verschwunden?


----------



## ride-FX (6. Januar 2011)

waren da zufällig nackte männer drauf?


----------



## _arGh_ (6. Januar 2011)

keine angst, du warst nicht mit dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (6. Januar 2011)

dann versteh ich das auch nicht. normal bin ich immer dabei! 


bitte um erklärung und wiedergutmachung. voll assi hier!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2011)

Es gibt aktuell mindestens 2 User die können kein Foto mehr ins Album stellen. Der Uploadprozess stoppt...

Sind davon noch mehr betroffen und wann gehts wieder?


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte gestern abend auch ein Problem mit dem Bilderupload. Heute morgen klappt es aber wieder. Gestern hat selbst der Upload per eMail nicht funktioniert...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast eigentlich recht Eike...
> aber er postet unbeirrt weiter.



auch er... --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/44377


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2011)

die jeans jacken seite ist auch top !
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/839023#comment-719367


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2011)

oder der hier, hat auch nicht mit MTB zu tun:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23887


----------



## Beatlefield (6. März 2011)

ich kann leider gar keine bilder hochladen, upload klappt ganz normal , aber es befinden sich keine bilder in meinem album


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2011)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> oder der hier, hat auch nicht mit MTB zu tun:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23887




das ist ja auch mein 2t hobby...  
oder ist das posten von zerissenen jeans jacken in einem MTB forum auch ein hobby.

 denk mal drüber nach cheffe...


----------



## Beatlefield (6. März 2011)

warum klappt der upload nich ???


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist ja auch mein 2t hobby...
> oder ist das posten von zerissenen jeans jacken in einem MTB forum auch ein hobby.



Warum nicht? Es gibt die bizarrsten Hobbys, wer soll denn da bestimmen was eins ist und was nicht? Mit dem Thema des Forums hat es beides nichts zu tun. Entweder man sagt, dass alles was nichts mit Biken zu tun hat rausfliegt oder eben jeder kann mit seinem Speicherplatz machen was er will.




Beatlefield schrieb:


> warum klappt der upload nich ???



Wende dich damit am besten direkt an die Admins. Ob das hier jemand sieht bezweifel ich. Oder versuch mal die alternativen Uploadmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2011)

Eike.
 man sieht doch ganz klar (einige anscheinend nicht  ) welche fotos für eine zweckentfremdung gepostet werden und welche nicht.
 oder ?


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2011)

Da fallen deine Fußballbilder aber streng genommen auch drunter, denn mit Radfahren haben sie nicht das geringste zu tun. Für dich persönlich und wahrscheinlich auch deine Freunde haben sie eine Bedeutung, für den Rest des Forums nicht. 
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Bilder des Denim-Fetischisten.
Deswegen sag ich ja entweder man lässt alles zu (was nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt) oder schließt alles aus. Sonst muss man Anfangen Listen zu ertellen was zulässig ist und was nicht oder ein jemand muss in jedem Einzelfall entscheiden was auch nicht sinnvoll ist.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit den Wildwuchs einzuschränken wäre es vermutlich den Zugriff auf die Bilder einzuschränken, also dass man sie nur von der mtb-news.de Domain erreichen kann. So lagert niemand seine Bilder für externe Zwecke hier ein.
Auf der anderen Seite scheinen die Admins keinen Handlungsbedarf zu sehen also kann man es auch einfach ignorieren. Die einzige Stelle an der solche Bilder stören ist doch die Startseite vom Fotoalbum wenn sie gerade hochgeladen wurden. Danach sieht man sie ja nur noch wenn man gezielt in dieses Benutzeralbum geht.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2011)

strenggenommen hast du natürlich recht mit meinen Fußballbildern.
 aber es ist nur ein prozentualer bruchteil in meiner galerie.

dir dort oben verlinkten benutzerseiten haben 90% (und mehr) zweckendfremdete bilder in ihren galerien.
zb. 25 seiten autobilder und nur ges. 5 bilder von seinem rad... 

das sollte man mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Nforcer (7. März 2011)

Beatlefield schrieb:


> ich kann leider gar keine bilder hochladen, upload klappt ganz normal , aber es befinden sich keine bilder in meinem album



Dann dürften die Bilder zu groß sein. Guck mal, dass du die Bilder unter 2mb bekommst.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2011)

ja, das klingt nach einem guten Lösungsansatz


----------



## Beatlefield (7. März 2011)

ich konnte diese größe die ich hochladen wollte immer hochladen , nu nich mehr


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2011)

_Ich sehe keine Fotos in den Alben, wer noch?!

Edit: Schon erledigt, alles da, war wohl nur ein kurzzeitiger Hänger
_


----------



## Marcus (6. April 2011)

Sorry, das hing der Server für die statischen Inhalte kurz.


----------



## metalfreak (18. April 2011)

Wäre nett wenn ich ein wenig mehr Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum erhalten könnte! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. April 2011)

Ich auch bitte 
vielleicht könnte man Fremdinhalte kostenplichtig machen, dann sind die Spammer auch zu was nütze


----------



## Marcus (26. April 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich auch bitte
> vielleicht könnte man Fremdinhalte kostenplichtig machen, dann sind die Spammer auch zu was nütze



Du hast doch noch rund 90 MB Speicherplatz frei


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juni 2011)

und es spinnt derzeit mal wieder! :-//


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

Was muss man denn jetzt im No Script erlauben um die Fotos sehen zu können?!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2011)

ja das fotoalbum spinnt z.Z.


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

In NoScript temporär alles erlaubt, ändert auch nichts. Also Server Schluckauf :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (21. Juni 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> und es spinnt derzeit mal wieder! :-//



Heute scheint es auch wieder mal der Fall zu sein...


----------



## mightyEx (21. Juni 2011)

Jup, kann ich bestätigen - da is gerade der Wurm drin.


----------



## TRANSITION (21. Juni 2011)

scheint wieder zu laufen


----------



## caix (25. Juni 2011)

Ist es möglich, auch auf Fotos anderer Benutzer noch zuzugreifen? Hab einige alte Threads gelesen und mich geärgert, dass ich die erklärenden Bilder dazu nicht mehr laden konnte. Auch http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de wird ja mittlerweile auf die Startseite umgeleitet. Es geht um folgenden Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2597024&postcount=846
mfg caix


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2011)

> charliemike
> Gast


Da der Account des Users gelöscht ist, ist das gesamte Fotoalbum dieses Users ebenfalls gelöscht.


----------



## caix (25. Juni 2011)

Und wie ist das bei nicht gelöschten accounts? Meinem eigenen zB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4282030&postcount=3651

die Bilder sind ja noch vorhanden, wieso funktionieren die Links aber nicht mehr?
Kann man in der url was ändern, um noch auf die alte Fotoseite zu gelangen?
mfg caix


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2011)

Nein, das alte Fotoalbum ist gelöscht worden. Es gab in der Übergangszeit die Möglichkeit die Bilder runterzuladen aber inzwischen geht das soweit ich weis nicht mehr.


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2011)

Fotoalbum: Hilfe zur Übernahme alter Fotos in das neue Album


----------



## Demo24 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich find es sieht gut aus


----------



## 4mate (19. August 2011)

Hey Super, Vielen Dank!

Das 'neue' Fotoalbum ist wirklich grandios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. August 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick etwas verwirrend, da muß man sich erstmal reingucken, wo was ist. Aber ziemlich coole Features dabei... 

Jetzt muß nur noch das Forum folgen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. August 2011)

Ach noch ein Hinweis an die Admins: So ganz rund läuft das Album anscheinend noch nicht, zeitweise werden die Alben nicht angezeigt (komplett leere Seite im Browser), einzelne Fotos gehen aber. Außerdem finde ich, daß die Buttons "Bild zurück" und "Bild vor" genau verkehrtrum beschriftet sind, da man nach links eben im Album vorscrollt und nicht zurück...


----------



## 4mate (19. August 2011)

GUT IST; DASS MAN NOCH ZUR ALTEN aNSICHT WECHSELN KANN - WENN ES HAKT

 - Ooops Sorry, Caps war keine Absicht und hat nichts zu bedeuten -

wie oben beschrieben, auch weiße Seite bei Klick auf Album.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. August 2011)

Auch hier: Weiße Seite, bei Klick auf Album! und die Bilderlinks führen ins NICHTS! Also bei Klick auf ein verlinktes Bild.


----------



## Robby78 (20. August 2011)

Das liegt vielleicht an deinem/euren Browsern oder deren (zu) restriktiver Einstellung (Javascript?). Bei mir funktioniert alles bestens.


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2011)

Klick drauf


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. August 2011)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht an deinem/euren Browsern oder deren (zu) restriktiver Einstellung (Javascript?). Bei mir funktioniert alles bestens.



Ändert nix daran, daß es (bei mir) an zwei komplett verschiedenen PCs sporadisch auftritt. Und während des surfens ändere ich selten mal meine Sicherheitseinstellungen...


----------



## TiTho (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem beim Upload ins Album. Upload startet ganz normal in der Flash Version aber wenn das Bild zu 100% hochgeladen ist, passiert nichts mehr. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. August 2011)

Irgendwie spinnt der Server derzeit. Neue Kommentare werden auch erst so 5 Minuten später angezeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. August 2011)

TiTho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Leider nein 

Hochladen von Bildern funktioniert tadellos (bei mir), gestern und eben wieder getestet.
Schau mal in dein NoScriot ob da etwas blockiert ist mit fotos-mtb-news.de oder so ähnlich.
Dann auf ERLAUBEN klicken.


----------



## TiTho (21. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Schau mal in dein NoScriot ob da etwas blockiert ist mit fotos-mtb-news.de oder so ähnlich.
> Dann auf ERLAUBEN klicken.



Ich nutze den Safari soetwas gibt es da glaube ich garnicht. Der Upload bis 100% funktioniert ja auch wunderbar nur dann passiert nichts mehr. Test mit Firefox ergab das selbe Problem...

Mal warten ob das Problem morgen noch besteht, vielleicht liegt ja wirklich am Server


----------



## rass (21. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Auch hier: Weiße Seite, bei Klick auf Album! und die Bilderlinks führen ins NICHTS! Also bei Klick auf ein verlinktes Bild.



Bei mir leider genau das gleiche aber sonst gefällt es.


----------



## Marcus (21. August 2011)

Wir können den Fehler beim Upload noch nicht nachvollziehen, arbeiten aber dran!


----------



## Robby78 (22. August 2011)

Ein anderer Punkt sollte auch bei Gelegenheit überarbeitet werden:
Wenn man in der vorherigen Version des Fotoalbums ein Foto angeschaut hat, so fand man neben dem Namen ein Piktogramm, welches einen Link direkt zum Benutzerprofil darstellte.
Nun besteht diese Möglickeit über das dort gezeigte Benutzer- bzw. Profilbild. Hat der Nutzer keins aktiviert, so muss man auf Verdacht "ins Leere" klicken, um das Profil zu erreichen. Vielleicht könnte man bei fehlendem Benutzerbild an dieser Stelle eine alternative Grafik darstellen, um den Link zum Profil besser zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## Marcus (22. August 2011)

Ist notiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmatzel (22. August 2011)

Mir gefällts!

Eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich aber noch: Das gesamte Fotoalbum sollte für Breitbild-Anwender zentriert sein. Bei mir ists im moment mitm Firefox linksbündig.

Eine in meinen Augen optimale Alternative wäre auch die beiden FDW/FDT- Bilder zu zentrieren und unten die Anzahl an Vorschau-Bildern Auflösungsabhängig zu regeln.
Bei 1920er Breite würden prima 8 Vorschaubilder nebeneinander passen!

konstruktive Grüße!
mcm


----------



## bratfass (23. August 2011)

Hi,

macht zwar viel Arbeit so eine Umstellung, dafür danke - allerdings eine Kritik von mir: vorher konnte man einfach den Bilderlink kopieren und einfügen - warum wurde das in eine sooo komplizierte Rumklickerei geändert, die noch nichtmal funktioniert?? Wenn ich das popup fürs einbetten öffne und den betreffenden link in meinen beitrag einfüge, wird KEIN Foto angezeigt, sondern nur der kopierte link - find ich gelinde gesagt kagge!

Gruss

Micha


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2011)

Stimmt nicht, irgendetwas machst du falsch.

Was vor 3 Tagen noch nicht ging (  			#*1159* das anklicken von verlinkten Bildern im Fotoalbum), ist nun möglich!

Draufklicken, bitte!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. August 2011)

Test:





Und siehe da: Geht...


----------



## Aerocell (24. August 2011)

Hallo,
bei mir Funktioniert die Suchfunktion des Fotoalbums.nicht richtig. Wenn ich nur ein bestimmtes Album durchsuchen möchte z.B "Teile auf der Waage", dann werden mir trotzdem Treffer aus allen Alben angezeigt.

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2011)

Du musst in dem Album am unteren Rand das Suchfeld benutzen, nicht das oben in der Navigationsleiste.


----------



## Aerocell (24. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du musst in dem Album am unteren Rand das Suchfeld benutzen, nicht das oben in der Navigationsleiste.




Genauso hab ich es gemacht


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2011)

Ups, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Komisch, vorhin hatte ich den Eindruck es würde funktionieren aber das tut es tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Halleiner (27. August 2011)

Werden für die Vorschau im Album die Bilder immer in der höchsten Auflösung zugrundegelegt? 
Bei mir führt es beim "schnellen Durchschauen" zu erheblichen Ladepausen, wenn ein User seine Bilder in der, nun überhaupt erst möglichen, Monsterauflösung hochgeladen hat. Bei älteren Fotos, die automatisch von der Software auf 1024 x X reduziert wurden, geht es natürlich noch flüssig, aber jetzt werden offensichtlich im Hintergrund die gesamten Daten von Fotos mit über 3800 x X Pixeln geladen, obwohl die (Vorab-)Anzeige doch nur in einem kleinen Fenster erfolgt. Klar ist es okay, auf Wunsch ein Bild in voller Auflösung sehen zu können, aber doch bitte auch wirlklich nur dann.


----------



## Marcus (27. August 2011)

Deine Beobachtung ist falsch 

Es werden - sofern vorhanden - die Bilder mit der Kantenlänge 1024 Pixel benutzt (ansonsten die nächstkleinere Variante). Die originalaufgelösten Bilder werden nur nach Klick auf den entsprechenden Link geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halleiner (28. August 2011)

Meine Beobachtung war, dass das Durchschauen der Bilder sehr langsam vonstatten ging. Meine Schlüsse waren falsch; vielleicht hatte die Internetverbindung gerade einen Hänger, oder ist diese Funktion beim neuen Album an sich etwas heruntergebremst?


----------



## Marcus (28. August 2011)

Gebremst ist nichts, im Gegenteil. Es ist aber Tatsache, dass die Bilder der neuen Ansicht 1024 Pixel Kantenlänge haben statt 550, wie vorher. Das bedeutet immerhin eine fast viermal so große Bildfläche und damit auch rund drei- bis viermal so viel Datenvolumen.

Die Abwägung haben wir aber bewusst getroffen. Eventuell können wir eine Option einbauen, so dass man sich einstellen kann, ob man lieber die großen 1024-Pixel-Bilder angezeigt bekommt oder die bekannten 550-Pixel-Bilder. Darüber werden wir mal nachdenken.


----------



## Robby78 (28. August 2011)

Sicher gibt es viele, die (noch) über langsame Datenverbindungen und /oder kleine Bildschirme verfügen, aber jeder kennt ja die Entwicklung der Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten und Bildschirmgrößen... Ich finde daher eine zeitgemäße Darstellung angemessen. Es gibt leider immer noch genug Webseiten, auf denen alles linksbündig zusammengeklatscht ist und nur bei 1024x768 (native Auflösung 15"-Monitor) formatfüllend ist.


----------



## 4mate (28. August 2011)

Sich in hintereinander geschachtelten Proxys verstecken, um seine für gewöhnlich  5 DA zu betreiben 
(weil der Erstaccount die meiste Zeit des Jahres gesperrt ist) und dann beschweren, 
dass die Verbindung 'lahm' ist - auf diese Idee kann nur einer kommen


----------



## Halleiner (28. August 2011)

Was soll denn diese blöde Anmache hier? Hat da jemand Langeweile?

Zum einen habe ich mich gar nicht beschwert, sondern es einfach nur bemerkt, zum anderen verstecke ich mich nicht hinter irgendwelchen Proxies, wie rik natürlich auch gerne nachprüfen kann. 
Danke übrigens an rik für die Erklärung. Natürlich ist es bei ca. 4-facher Datenmenge merklich langsamer als vorher, auch wenn es sich nur um Sekundenbruchteile handelt. Grundsätzlich aber finde ich die höhere Auflösung schon okay, weil moderne Bildschirme nun mal eine entsprechend hohe Pixelzahl haben, dabei jedoch nicht in dem Maße größer werden und somit eine 550er-Ansicht schon fast winzig wirkt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. August 2011)

*Peace!*


----------



## elmono (29. August 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung zur neuen Version (oder vielleicht bin ich auch schlicht zu blind): In den Bearbeitungsoptionen für eigene Fotos besteht jetzt nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, GPS Koordinaten entfernen zu lassen. Das fand ich eigentlich immer sehr gut, gerade bei Bildern von iPhone & Co.

Als Workaround funktioniert es natürlich, sich die alte Version der Fotoseite anzeigen zu lassen, um dann dort die Daten zu entfernen. Wäre aber schön, wenn die Möglichkeit auch wieder direkt in das Album implementiert wird.

Achja, wenn wir schon dabei sind:
1. Ich fände es toll, wenn die BBCode Links etwas prominenter platziert wären, zumindest für 1-2 gängige Größen. Bei dem Fenster was aufpoppt, wenn man auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klickt, verliert man sehr schnell den Überblick.
2. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch implementieren, dass man den Link-Code direkt in die Zwischenablage kopiert bekommt, wenn man in das Textfeld mit dem Code klickt. Photobucket.com macht das z.B., und es erspart einem auch das Prozedere "Draufklicken->Rechtsklick->Kopieren".

Ansonsten finde ich das neue Album sehr gelungen.
Und


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2011)

Hallo elmono!

Danke fÃ¼r die Anmerkungen, wir werden den Button zum Entfernen der geografischen Koordinaten auf jeden Fall nachliefern.

Zu den Fragen:

(1) Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Nicht, dass wir dich missverstehenâ¦ 
(2) Das geht prinzipiell nur Ã¼ber den Umweg einer kleinen Flash-Datei. Wir schauen mal, was da die besten Varianten sind.

-rik


----------



## elmono (29. August 2011)

rik schrieb:


> (1) Kannst du das genauer beschreiben? Nicht, dass wir dich missverstehen



Immer gerne (ich versuche dann mal, mich verständlicher auszudrücken ):

Wenn ich ein Bild "mal eben schnell" in einem Thread im Forum einbinden möchte, kommt mir das mit der jetzigen Version etwas umständlicher vor.
1. Ich öffne ein Foto, z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953151
2. Erstmal muss ich weit runterscrollen, bis zu "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" unten rechts. Jetzt noch mehr, weil das 1024px Bild angezeigt wird. (auf einem 13" Laptop ist das schon groß )
3. Draufklicken, man wird von 11 Link-Code Möglichkeiten erschlagen, muss erstmal die richtige finden
4. Dann die Rechtsklick kopieren Geschichte

Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist natürlich jammern auf hohem Niveau, im ansonsten sehr guten Fotoalbum. 

Evtl. könnte man ja irgendwo auf der Fotoseite (rechts neben dem gefällt mir Button?) einen weiteren kleinen Button integrieren, der nichts tut, als schnell den BB-Code für die gängigste Größe (1024px?) in die Zwischenablage kopiert? Ich kenne mich da nicht gut aus, aber evtl. geht sowas ja mit einem einfachen, schnellen Javascript, statt via Flash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2011)

Ich hab auch noch eine Kritik auf hohem Niveau

Jetzt, wo das Fotoalbum schön mittig zentriert ist, habe ich oben einen großen Grauen Balken...
Also die Seite fängt nicht oben am Rand an, sondern es ist ein Rand, wie links und rechts, in grau.


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2011)

Tja, wenn du deinen Adblocker ausschaltest würdest du dort auch Content sehen können


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Immer gerne (ich versuche dann mal, mich verständlicher auszudrücken ):
> 
> Wenn ich ein Bild "mal eben schnell" in einem Thread im Forum einbinden möchte, kommt mir das mit der jetzigen Version etwas umständlicher vor.
> 1. Ich öffne ein Foto, z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953151
> ...



Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. Wir überlegen uns mal was.

-rik


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du deinen Adblocker ausschaltest würdest du dort auch Content sehen können



Ups, Eigentor


----------



## Aerocell (2. September 2011)

Aerocell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir Funktioniert die Suchfunktion des Fotoalbums.nicht richtig. Wenn ich nur ein bestimmtes Album durchsuchen möchte z.B "Teile auf der Waage", dann werden mir trotzdem Treffer aus allen Alben angezeigt.
> 
> Grüße




Das Problem besteht bei mir immernoch.
Ist das bei anderen Usern auch so?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. September 2011)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Bei den Tools zum Bearbeiten eines Fotos (drehen, löschen, verschieben) fehlt der Punkt "Als Titelbild", um das Foto zum Titelbild des Albums zu machen. Es geht zwar über den Umweg der alten Ansicht, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn & Zweck der Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. September 2011)

Kann man eigentlich eigene Bilder die schon hier abgespeichert sind in ein neu erstelltes Album einfügen??? Oder muss man die erst auf den Rechner kopieren und dann wieder runterladen??

??


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2011)

Foto aufrufen
unter Bildgrößen
Mehr
Weitere Aktionen (Löschen, Drehen...)
Foto verschieben


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. September 2011)

Oh ja...das klappt ja wunderbar...vielen Dank !!!!

Aber warum wird kein e Anzahl der Bilder im Album angezeigt???


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst...
Bei mir 6 Bilder im Album. angezeigt werden 32...  

Gib mal den Alben ohne Titelbild eines, vielleicht ändert sich etwas.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. September 2011)

offensichtlich werden Fotos die verschoben werden nicht erkannt. wenn man eins "normal" dazu hochlädt, dann wird es auch angezeigt...naja...egal


----------



## Randy78 (19. September 2011)

hey 

Bikerfans 

Ich bewundere eure fotos und bin meißt nur stiller mitleser eurer momentare und wollte auchmal einige bilder von mir und meiner maschine rein stellen bekomm das aber nich hin würde mich freuen wenn irgenjemand eione forum anleitung von euch hat und mir die zu kommen lassen würde 

MFG


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2011)

Woran scheitert es denn? Du musst eigentlich nur in deinem Fotoalbum auf _Bilder hierher hochladen_ klicken und dann die Bilder auswählen. Dann noch auf Hochladen klicken und das wars. Inzwischen musst du die meisten Bilder nichtmal mehr vorher verkleinern.


----------



## iTom (19. September 2011)

@Forumadmin
Ist es angedacht so eine Funktion zu implementieren, ähnlich diesem da:
Fotoalbumdiashow

Sowas vermisse ich schon ne Weile


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. September 2011)

Btw: Daß Fotoalben zeitweise nicht angezeigt werden (komplett leere weiße Seite), das Problem besteht immer noch. Ist mir nämlich gerade erst wieder passiert. Wie gesagt, die Hauptübersicht/einzelne Fotos/"Meine Seite" geht, aber Alben (z.B. "Fun", "Defekte" oder eben private Alben) nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

kann mal jemand den rik fragen,- wieso im fotoalbum (in den letzten tagen) 
es immer wieder zu doppel/dreifach/fünffach posts kommt ? 

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/982599#comment-776631
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/863465#comment-776604


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. September 2011)

Weil die User zu ungeduldig sind. Z.B. gestern hatte ich ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, mein Kommentar stand strotzdem dann da... 


Btw: Derzeit kann ich keine Bildbeschreibungen eintippen. Ich klick da drauf und nichts passiert...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. September 2011)

Ah, auch die gesamten Flash-Popups unter "Mehr" rechts unten funktionieren nicht und "Bildbereich markieren" ist nur Text. Also irgendwas ist da kaputt...


----------



## Marcus (21. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ah, auch die gesamten Flash-Popups unter "Mehr" rechts unten funktionieren nicht und "Bildbereich markieren" ist nur Text. Also irgendwas ist da kaputt...



Kannst du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren? Hier geht es einwandfrei


----------



## HEIZER (21. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern ein Album angelegt wo auch 3 Fotos hochgeladen wurden. Trotzdem steht da 0 Fotos und ein Albumcover gibt es auch nicht 

Sonst konnte man ja immer ein Foto wählen welches das Albumsfoto sein sollte.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. September 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Kannst du es testweise mal mit einem anderen Browser probieren? Hier geht es einwandfrei



Im IE gehts, bei Firefox 6.02 zuhause aufm großen Rechner und Firefox 5.0 portable auf Arbeit habe ich den beschriebenen Effekt (der "gefällt mir"-Button geht auch nicht). Also muss es Server-seitig eine Änderung gegeben haben (seit etwa gestern Nachmittag). Beim Hinzufügen eines Kommentars kommt ein Fenster mit "Sie möchten folgende Datei herunterladen: add.json", der Kommentar wird dann aber trotzdem eingetragen. Die "alte Version" funktioniert im Firefox dagegen einwandfrei...

Unnötig zu erwähnen, daß ich bei beiden FF-Versionen nichts geändert hatte...


----------



## ingoshome (22. September 2011)

Ja: Die Beobachtung von Onkel Manuel deckt sich mit der meinen mit FF 3.1.x


----------



## Marcus (22. September 2011)

Ok, ich glaube ich habe eine Idee und schaue heute noch nach.


----------



## Marcus (22. September 2011)

Guckt ihr mal, ob es jetzt besser funktioniert?

-rik


----------



## Zonerider (22. September 2011)

Kann es sein dass sich SPAM eingeschlichen hat? Sind irgendwie viele gleichlautende Texte unter Bildern gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. September 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Guckt ihr mal, ob es jetzt besser funktioniert?
> 
> -rik



Jupp, funzt wieder. Danke!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2011)

Wie kann man denn nachträglich die Exif-Daten, bzw. Koordination der Aufnahme, entfernen? Das ist doch mal der letzte Scheiss. Wenn ich mal schnell nen neuen Aufbau meines Bikes vor der Garage fotografiere, kann direkt jeder sehen wo diese Garage ist um sie nachts auszuräumen? Oder wenn ich mal ein Bild vom Secret-Spot poste und nicht dran denke, die Exif-Daten zu entfernen, kann jeder direkt seine Route dorthin planen?


----------



## ingoshome (22. September 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Guckt ihr mal, ob es jetzt besser funktioniert?
> 
> -rik



 sieht gut aus


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn nachträglich die Exif-Daten, bzw. Koordination der Aufnahme, entfernen? Das ist doch mal der letzte Scheiss. Wenn ich mal schnell nen neuen Aufbau meines Bikes vor der Garage fotografiere, kann direkt jeder sehen wo diese Garage ist um sie nachts auszuräumen? Oder wenn ich mal ein Bild vom Secret-Spot poste und nicht dran denke, die Exif-Daten zu entfernen, kann jeder direkt seine Route dorthin planen?



Dann verwende ne gescheite Kamera oder schalte einfach das GPS-Tagging in der Kamera-App im Telefon aus. Soooo schwer ist das nu auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Marcus (22. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn nachträglich die Exif-Daten, bzw. Koordination der Aufnahme, entfernen? Das ist doch mal der letzte Scheiss. Wenn ich mal schnell nen neuen Aufbau meines Bikes vor der Garage fotografiere, kann direkt jeder sehen wo diese Garage ist um sie nachts auszuräumen? Oder wenn ich mal ein Bild vom Secret-Spot poste und nicht dran denke, die Exif-Daten zu entfernen, kann jeder direkt seine Route dorthin planen?



Klicke auf "alte Version dieser Seite" (rechte Spalte, unten), dann dort auf "Koordinaten entfernen".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2011)

Danke! Wäre nett, diese Funktion auch in der neuen Version verfügbar zu machen, oder?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich fühl mich ein bisschen gefacebooked...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (23. September 2011)

Kommt ja allesâ¦ nur Geduld 

-rik


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Im IE gehts, bei Firefox 6.02 zuhause aufm großen Rechner und Firefox 5.0 portable auf Arbeit habe ich den beschriebenen Effekt (der "gefällt mir"-Button geht auch nicht). Also muss es Server-seitig eine Änderung gegeben haben (seit etwa gestern Nachmittag). Beim Hinzufügen eines Kommentars kommt ein Fenster mit "Sie möchten folgende Datei herunterladen: add.json", der Kommentar wird dann aber trotzdem eingetragen. Die "alte Version" funktioniert im Firefox dagegen einwandfrei...
> 
> Unnötig zu erwähnen, daß ich bei beiden FF-Versionen nichts geändert hatte...


Genau so war es bei mir auch - und jetzt geht wieder alles  Die Mehrfach-Beiträge können jetzt wieder gelöscht werden, das ging auch nicht. Nur der Zählerstand der Kommentare aktualisiert sich danach nicht, aber damit kann man leben...


----------



## ingoshome (23. September 2011)

Das abonnieren oder abo-stornieren geht mit meinem FF immer noch nicht - bei euch?
Das fiel mir im Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Fehler auf: mehrere Beiträge zu einem
Foto führen zu mehreren Abo-Mails ... besonders bei den unbeabsichtigten Mehrfachposts
kommt da so viel zusammen, dass ich ab stornieren wollte ... geht nicht. Macht ihr schon!?


----------



## Radde (26. September 2011)

mal was anderes:

Ich hab noch nen Haufen Bilder aus Thale die gerade hochwollen, aber mein Speicherplatz ist irgendwie ein wenig leer. Könnt man den ein wenig ausstocken?

Gruß


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> 
> Ich hab noch nen Haufen Bilder aus Thale die gerade hochwollen, aber mein Speicherplatz ist irgendwie ein wenig leer. Könnt man den ein wenig ausstocken?
> 
> Gruß



Erledigt


----------



## Radde (26. September 2011)

Juhu


----------



## anherbert (26. September 2011)

Hey 


Das sind ja echt tolle bilder die sind die echt gut gelungen 
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich auch solche bilder hinbekommen und wie ich die dann hochladen kann damit ihr die auch mal beurteilen könnt. 
Sorry ich bin aber neu in diesem Forum und brauche noch etwas hilfe 

MFG Anherbert Höger


----------



## lamahsv (26. September 2011)

Hey  ich kenne mich ebenfallst nicht damit aus sachen hoch zu laden und so ich würde mich wie auch andere user darüber freuen wenn jemand uns das erklären könnte oder uns einen link mit einer anleitung schicken könnte ch will mich auch entlich mal beteidigen 

MFG und vielen dank


----------



## Erster_2010er (27. September 2011)

anherbert schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lamahsv schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht alles im Fotoalbum unter HILFE http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum


----------



## briam (28. September 2011)

hab auch schon tolle bilder aber warte noch mit dem Hochladen und frage einfach mein großen bruder ob der das macht das Hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Folgendes Problem tritt bei mir in Verbindung mit dem Fotoalbum auf: kommentiere ich ein Bild, bekomme ich ganz normal zu jedem weiteren Kommentar eine Benachrichtigungsmail. Kommentiere ich es aber nochmal, bekomme ich zu jedem weiteren Kommentar mehrere Mails, teilweise 3 pro Kommentar...! Ich versuche weiter irgendwelche Muster zu erkennen, wenn etwas auffällig ist, reiche ich es nach...


----------



## paradox (27. November 2011)

So eine schei55e. Im Fotoalbum kann ich keine Bilder hochladen...


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2011)

Eine etwas präzisere Fehlerangabe wäre wahrscheinlich hilfreich.


----------



## 4mate (27. November 2011)

Voll?


----------



## ingoshome (27. November 2011)

...

edit: _danke an nachposterin - nun kapiers auch ich ... _


----------



## britta-ox (28. November 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Voll?


Meins auch

Aber ich weiß, dass wenn man ganz nett fragt, der Speicherplatz erweitert wird


----------



## britta-ox (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2011)




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Liebstes IBC Team,

mein Album ist auch zu 99% voll, deshalb wollte ich auch ganz lieb fragen
ob ich auch noch ein bissi Speicherplatz haben könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (8. Dezember 2011)

Gern.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

1000 Dank


----------



## Kaena (12. Dezember 2011)

Liebes IBC Team,
da auch meine Fotogalerie randvoll ist, bitte auch ich um einen etwas größeren Speicherplatz. Wäre total lieb von euch.......


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Dezember 2011)

Also Linda braucht definitiv mehr Speicherplatz Wäre schade, wenn diese Meisterwerke gelöscht werden müssten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## ingoshome (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Kaena (13. Dezember 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Also Linda braucht definitiv mehr Speicherplatz Wäre schade, wenn diese Meisterwerke gelöscht werden müssten
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Danke für deinen Beistand  

Ich seh nur noch einen roten Balken und bin bei 95% 
bitte, bitte (ganz lieb guck!)
Gruß aus Heidelberg zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (13. Dezember 2011)

Jo jo, schon dabei


----------



## Kaena (13. Dezember 2011)

jetzt ist er wieder grün, der Balken 

Vielen Dank, Rik!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2011)

..hätte auch gern ein bisschen mehr platz ...büddeee !!!!! danke u. lg , bb


----------



## blutbuche (16. Dezember 2011)

danke  !!!!


----------



## LaKoS (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn hier schon jeder um Speicherplatz für sein Album bettelt, dann schließe ich mich auch mal an!    

Bräuchte BITTE auch dringend ein bisschen mehr....


----------



## LaKoS (20. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Robby78 (23. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ja die Fotogalerie die Tage aktualisiert wurde, vermisse ich die Möglichkeit, direkt zur ersten bzw. letzten Seite zu gelangen. Lediglich die Möglichkeit des Blätters von einer Seite zur nächsten bzw. die Direktwahl der ersten 10 Seiten ist gegeben. Vielleicht kann man das noch bzw. wieder einrichten.


----------



## mcmatzel (27. Dezember 2011)

ich vermisse den Picture of the Year-Contest


----------



## Robby78 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann man sich mehr als 8 kommentierte Bilder eines Nutzers anzeigen lassen? Wie kann man sich alle eigenen Kommentare zu Bildern anzeigen lassen? Irgendwie finde ich das neue Fotoalbum schlechter und kann nur Nachteile erkennen.


----------



## Marcus (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Links werden nachgeliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. Dezember 2011)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich mehr als 8 kommentierte Bilder eines Nutzers anzeigen lassen? Wie kann man sich alle eigenen Kommentare zu Bildern anzeigen lassen? Irgendwie finde ich das neue Fotoalbum schlechter und kann nur Nachteile erkennen.



Die Links sind jetzt eingebaut!


----------



## Robby78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Besten Dank.


----------



## juliee (29. Dezember 2011)

Also zu dem hochladen von Fotos gibt es ja Anleitungen hier im Forum und die sind eigentlich recht gut verständlich. Ich werde es demnächst mal ausprobieren. Ist ja auch mal was feines seine Erlebnisse mit den anderen zu teilen.


----------



## Robby78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht kann man noch erreichen, dass die Navigation zu den einzelnen Seiten bzw. zur ersten/letzten bei mehr als 10 Seiten in der aktuellen Ansicht durch die Schaltflächen "Erste" bzw. "Anfang" und "Letzte" bzw. "Ende" ergänzt werden würde.


----------



## LaKoS (31. Dezember 2011)

Bekommt man eigentlich nochmals mehr Speicherplatz für Fotos, obwohl man schon mal nett nachgefragt hat und welchen bekommen hat?  
Oder ist irgendwann mal Schluß? 

Guten Rutsch...


----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich nochmals mehr Speicherplatz für Fotos, obwohl man schon mal nett nachgefragt hat und welchen bekommen hat?
> Oder ist irgendwann mal Schluß?
> 
> Guten Rutsch...



Kommt drauf an - wenn das Fotoalbum nur als Ebay-Bildhoster benutzt wird vielleicht nicht, sonst haben wir da kein Problem mit


----------



## LaKoS (3. Januar 2012)

Cool, danke für die Auskunft...allerdings ist bei mir der Balken verschwunden wo angezeigt hat, wieviel Speicherplatz noch vorhanden ist!


----------



## Marcus (4. Januar 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die Auskunft...allerdings ist bei mir der Balken verschwunden wo angezeigt hat, wieviel Speicherplatz noch vorhanden ist!



Auf "deiner Seite" gibt es einen Knopf "Einstellungen", dort findest du den Balken jetzt.


----------



## LaKoS (4. Januar 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Auf "deiner Seite" gibt es einen Knopf "Einstellungen", dort findest du den Balken jetzt.




Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemini900 (8. Januar 2012)

Mir ist heute was passiert, anscheinend nicht nur mir (gibt einen neuen Fred dazu).

Sobald ein Album umbenannt wird, ist der Ordner weg. Aber nur oberflächlich. Hat man irgendwelche Kommentare auf Fotos bekommen, klickt man auf das Foto mit Kommentar und ist im vermeintlich gelöschten Ordner. D.h. der Ordner ist bloß auf der "meine Seite" Oberfläche nicht sichtbar.
Ich hoffe Ihr schaut nach dem Fehler.


----------



## Robby78 (9. Januar 2012)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man noch erreichen, dass die Navigation zu den einzelnen Seiten bzw. zur ersten/letzten bei mehr als 10 Seiten in der aktuellen Ansicht durch die Schaltflächen "Erste" bzw. "Anfang" und "Letzte" bzw. "Ende" ergänzt werden würde.



Wird es denn in der deutlich schlechteren gewordenen Navigation im "neuen" Fotoalbum noch Änderungen geben? Seiten in Alben/Galerien mit vielen Seiten sind nur noch mühsam aufzusuchen.


----------



## Marcus (9. Januar 2012)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Wird es denn in der deutlich schlechteren gewordenen Navigation im "neuen" Fotoalbum noch Änderungen geben? Seiten in Alben/Galerien mit vielen Seiten sind nur noch mühsam aufzusuchen.



Kannst du das genauer ausführen? Inwiefern ist die Navigation schlechter geworden?


----------



## Robby78 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie bereits geschrieben, fehlen die Möglichkeiten, direkt ans Ende bzw. den Anfang zu gelangen, so dass man u.a. die Gesamtzahl der Seiten sieht. Die alte Seitenanwahl war da besser.


----------



## Marcus (10. Januar 2012)

Zum Anfang gelangst du jederzeit, du brauchst nur auf die "1" klicken.

Den Link zur letzten Seite habe ich ausgebaut, da er eh fast nie benutzt wurde. Ich werde ihn dann wohl demnÃ¤chst wieder einfÃ¼genâ¦


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2012)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Album angelegt wo auch 3 Fotos hochgeladen wurden. Trotzdem steht da 0 Fotos und ein Albumcover gibt es auch nicht
> 
> Sonst konnte man ja immer ein Foto wählen welches das Albumsfoto sein sollte.


Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch. Habe mein Fotoalbum etwas aufgeräumt (neue Ordner erstellt, etwas umsortiert...), seitdem stimmen bei einigen Alben die Anzahlen der Fotos absolut nicht. Ich habe es nicht genau nachverfolgt bzw. getestet, aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass der Bilder-Zähler eines Ordner nicht "bemerkt", wenn man Fotos in diesen Ordner verschiebt...
Das mit den Cover-Bilder funktioniert bei mir aber.

Was ich noch hatte, aber keine Ahnung, was da schief lief: ich hatte einen neuen Ordner erstellt und wollte aus einem anderen Album Bilder rüber schieben, was immer zu einem Fehler geführt hat und mich eine Katze aus einem Rechnergehäuse angeglotzt hat. Hat auch beim Umweg über z. B. das Benutzeralbum nicht funktioniert. Ordner gelöscht und nochmal neu erstellt, dann ging es 

btw: fürs Verschieben mehrerer Bilder wäre es praktisch, wenn man das auch über Haken setzen wie beim Löschen machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit den Emailbenachruchtigungen und meinem iPhone. Wenn ich auf den link aus der Email klicke, wird im mobilen Safari einfach nichts geladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1048321#comment-826459

Wenn ich dagegen normal durch das Album zu dem Foto navigiere, gibt es keine Probleme: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1048321

Verträgt der mobile safari diese comment Geschichte nicht mehr?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Verträgt der mobile safari diese comment Geschichte nicht mehr?


Scheint so, habe das selbe Problem. Ich lösche dann einfach in der URL immer alles ab der Raute, dann gehts ja. Allerdings hat man dann bei vielen Kommentaren wieder das Problem, dass das Fotoalbum beim runter scrollen sofort die Seite wechselt, wenn man auch nur ein klitzekleines Bisschen schief "wischt". Ist ein großes Manko der mobilen Version, *auf das ich ja vor längerem schon mal hingewiesen hatte*


----------



## Marcus (25. Januar 2012)

Wir haben die mobile Version mal vorübergehen deaktiviert, bis wir eine gute Lösung für die Probleme haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

Danke, dass ihr dran arbeitet 

Das generelle Design der mobilen Version ist top, daran müsst ihr mMn nix ändern...


----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2012)

Was mir heute mal auffiel: Unter dem Punkt "Bikes" sind mittlerweile viele Alben die nichts damit zu tun haben. Wäre vll sinnvoll eine News-Sektion einzurichten und diese dann zu unterteilen


----------



## downhiller93 (26. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Was mir heute mal auffiel: Unter dem Punkt "Bikes" sind mittlerweile viele Alben die nichts damit zu tun haben. Wäre vll sinnvoll eine News-Sektion einzurichten und diese dann zu unterteilen



Mit News hat das auch nicht viel zu tun, oder?
Da sind teilweise auch Alben von normalen Nutzer dabei


----------



## metalfreak (28. Januar 2012)

Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht gewollt. Denk ich mal


----------



## elmono (23. Februar 2012)

Seit dem letzten Update wurde etwas umgestellt: Klickt man auf "Einbetten mit BBCode..." ist die Markierung zum kopieren jetzt auf "BBCode sehr klein (80px)" statt wie vorher auf dem 1024px Bild. 
Könntet ihr das wieder ändern, spart letztendlich immerhin einen Klick und man kann direkt Apfel + C drücken.


----------



## Marcus (23. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Seit dem letzten Update wurde etwas umgestellt: Klickt man auf "Einbetten mit BBCode..." ist die Markierung zum kopieren jetzt auf "BBCode sehr klein (80px)" statt wie vorher auf dem 1024px Bild.
> Könntet ihr das wieder ändern, spart letztendlich immerhin einen Klick und man kann direkt Apfel + C drücken.



Merkwürdig, das haben wir zuletzt nicht angefasst. 

Ich bin mir gerade nicht mal sicher, ob wir da jemals ein bestimmtes Feld vorausgewählt hatten. Der Source-Code verrät nämlich nichts Derartiges.


----------



## elmono (23. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr vielleicht die Reihenfolge unbeabsichtigt geändert? Denn wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war die 1024px Variante ursprünglich am Anfang des Popups, jetzt kommt halt als erstes die 80px Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (24. Februar 2012)

Nein, wie gesagt, wir haben an dieser Stelle zuletzt nichts geändert. Es wird vielleicht wirklich langsam Zeit für einen der bequemen "In die Zwischenablage kopieren"-Buttons


----------



## ibislover (26. Februar 2012)

hab ich nichts gefunden hier oder ist das löschen von alben außer funktion?
da tut sich nichts. egal in welchem browser.


----------



## 4mate (26. Februar 2012)

Du musst erst die Bilder im Album löschen, dann erst kann das Album gelöscht werden


----------



## ibislover (26. Februar 2012)

oh... danke!
das is ja nervig...


----------



## Ope (27. Februar 2012)

Hmmm ...
Irgendwie kann ich ned uploaden


----------



## axl65 (2. März 2012)

Ich bekomme kein Bild in mein Album.
Möchte eib Bild von meiner Festpaltte ins Album laden.
Er zeigt mir diese Meldung an:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/process

Nix geht.Hat jemand einen Tip ???

axl


----------



## ollo (2. März 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme kein Bild in mein Album.
> Möchte eib Bild von meiner Festpaltte ins Album laden.
> Er zeigt mir diese Meldung an:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/process
> ...



mein lieber Freund Axl 

Du solltest einfach das Bild mit rechts klick und Grafik speichern unter erst mal auf Deinem Desktop ablegen um es dann in Dein Album hoch zu laden


----------



## Ope (2. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> mein lieber Freund Axl
> 
> Du solltest einfach das Bild mit rechts klick und Grafik speichern unter erst mal auf Deinem Desktop ablegen um es dann in Dein Album hoch zu laden



Auch das geht nicht, hab das selbe Problem 
Da kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung ...


----------



## 4mate (2. März 2012)

Direkt von der Pladde hoch geladen, ohne Fehlermeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. März 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Auch das geht nicht, hab das selbe Problem
> Da kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung ...




habe es vorher ausprobiert und es geht 

Foto is wieder weg ;-)


----------



## fishbone121 (2. März 2012)

ich kann mein Album mit 21 Bilder nicht löschen? 
Ich mach den Haken bei wirklich löschen und klick löschen. Die Seite läd sich neu, nichts hat sich geändert und das Album ist immer noch da -.-


----------



## 4mate (2. März 2012)

#*1281*


----------



## fishbone121 (2. März 2012)

danke


----------



## Ope (2. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> habe es vorher ausprobiert und es geht
> 
> Foto is wieder weg ;-)



Es geht bei mir immer noch nicht.
Bilder in andere Foren hochladen, kein Problem ....


----------



## ollo (2. März 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Es geht bei mir immer noch nicht.
> Bilder in andere Foren hochladen, kein Problem ....




Du lädst Dir  die Seite über den Link oben (wenn es um die Katze geht),  klickst dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild und wählst "Grafik speichern unter" (und nichts anderes) und gibst als Speicherort den Desktop an. 

Dann in Dein Fotoalbum, Bilder hier Hochladen , dann Bilder auswählen anklicken Speicherort auswählen (Desktop) dann Hochladen im Album anklicken ..... Hochladen und warten bis das Bild im Album angezeigt wird

alle Probiert mit Firefox als Browser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Du lädst Dir  die Seite über den Link oben (wenn es um die Katze geht),  klickst dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild und wählst "Grafik speichern unter" (und nichts anderes) und gibst als Speicherort den Desktop an.
> 
> Dann in Dein Fotoalbum, Bilder hier Hochladen , dann Bilder auswählen anklicken Speicherort auswählen (Desktop) dann Hochladen im Album anklicken ..... Hochladen und warten bis das Bild im Album angezeigt wird
> 
> alle Probiert mit Firefox als Browser



*NEIN, es kommt keine Katze ....*
Die Seite bleibt einfach weiss und nichts passiert.


----------



## Marcus (3. März 2012)

Welchen Browser (Produkt und Version) und welches Betriebssystem setzt du ein? Bitte versuche es testhalber mal mit einem anderen Browser.


----------



## Ope (4. März 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Welchen Browser (Produkt und Version) und welches Betriebssystem setzt du ein? Bitte versuche es testhalber mal mit einem anderen Browser.



*Hallo Rik,* 
ich habe Windows 7 als Betriebssystem.

*Bei Windows Explorer (alternativer Browser) kommt folgende Meldung:*

*  Die Website kann diese Seite nicht anzeigen. 
 HTTP 500  
   Wahrscheinlichste Ursachen:
â¢Die Website wird momentan gewartet.
â¢Die Website enthÃ¤lt einen Programmierfehler.

   MÃ¶gliche Vorgehensweise: 
     Aktualisieren Sie die Seite. 

     Wechseln Sie zur vorherigen Seite. 

     Weitere Informationen 

Dieser Fehler (HTTP 500 Interner Serverfehler) bedeutet, dass die Website, die Sie besuchen mÃ¶chten, ein Serverproblem hat, durch das die Anzeige der Webseite verhindert wird.
Weitere Informationen Ã¼ber HTTP-Fehler erhalten Sie in der Hilfe.*


*Standardbrowser: Firefox (aktuelle Version)

Erst lÃ¤dt er sehr lange, das heisst er versucht es, dann kommt keine direkte Fehlermeldung, die Seite bleibt weiss und oben im Eingabefeld steht folgendes;
fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/process*


----------



## axl65 (5. März 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> *Hallo Rik,*
> ich habe Windows 7 als Betriebssystem.
> 
> *Bei Windows Explorer (alternativer Browser) kommt folgende Meldung:*
> ...




Danke !!!
Genauso wie bei mir,gleiches Betriebssystem,Browser Firefox,gleicher Fehler.

axl


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Danke !!!
> Genauso wie bei mir,gleiches Betriebssystem,Browser Firefox,gleicher Fehler.
> 
> axl




komisch, gleiches Betriebssystem und gleiche Browser und es geht


----------



## axl65 (6. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> komisch, gleiches Betriebssystem und gleiche Browser und es geht




Ich hasse Klugschaizzer wie Dich!!!

Bei einigen Bildern klappt es,bei anderen nicht.
Scheint also am Format zu liegen.
Bilder die ich mit meinem HaTeCe Zenzäischen gemacht habe,
will er nicht hochladen.Mir egal,früher war alles besser !!!

axl


----------



## Marcus (7. März 2012)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Klugschaizzer wie Dich!!!
> 
> Bei einigen Bildern klappt es,bei anderen nicht.
> Scheint also am Format zu liegen.
> ...



Schicke mir doch bitte mal eins der Bilder, welche nicht funktionieren. Eventuell komme ich dem Problem damit auf die Schliche.

E-Mail an mj  @  mtb-news.net


----------



## whitywhite (7. März 2012)

Ich finde das "neue" gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Ope (7. März 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Schicke mir doch bitte mal eins der Bilder, welche nicht funktionieren. Eventuell komme ich dem Problem damit auf die Schliche.
> 
> E-Mail an mj  @  mtb-news.net



Ich schick' dir welche zu. 
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir ned rausbekommen woran es liegt 

Gruß Ope


----------



## axl65 (8. März 2012)

Bei mir klappt jetzt alles !!!
Danke @Rik 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. März 2012)

*Rik*,
nu klappt es. Dauert zwar sehr lange aber es geht


----------



## Ope (20. März 2012)

*Heute geht es wieder NICHT, warum?*
Langsam nervts ein bisschen ....


----------



## MatWald (20. März 2012)

Baaam


----------



## Marcus (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

es sollte jetzt auch für euch wieder funktionieren. Der Grund:

Einige Bilder hatten ungültige Werte im Exif-Datumsfeld (z. B. "-0001-11-30 00:00:00") und haben den Parser durcheinandergebracht. 

Wir haben das jetzt behoben.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Ope (22. März 2012)

Merci 
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was ungültige Werte oder ein Parser sind, aber prima das es wieder geht


----------



## Marcus (22. März 2012)

Du kannst ja einstweilen mal nachsehen, ob die Uhr in deiner Kamera die richtige Uhrzeit eingestellt hat


----------



## Ope (22. März 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Du kannst ja einstweilen mal nachsehen, ob die Uhr in deiner Kamera die richtige Uhrzeit eingestellt hat



Öhh, keine Ahnung. Aber ich guck mal 
Aber warum sollte das Einfluß aufs Hochladen haben?


----------



## Marcus (22. März 2012)

Wir werten die Metadaten aus, die in jedem Bild gespeichert sind (Aufnahmezeit, Blende, Belichtungszeit, Brennweite usw.). Bestimmte ungültige Werte erzeugten da noch einen Fehler, der den Upload abgebrochen hat.


----------



## Ope (22. März 2012)

Ok, *Rik* 
Du hattest Recht, die Werte waren alle alt bzw. falsch. und sind korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (25. März 2012)

Mal so als kleine Info - es gibt Kameras, die die Werte nach nem Batteriewechsel auf "zero" setzen. Leider etwas unbefriedigend. Meine alte C5050 zoom macht das leider genauso.


----------



## LaKoS (29. März 2012)

Servus...

irgendwie bekomm ich keine Emailbenachrichtigungen mehr, wenn ich Bilder hochgeladen hab und diese dann kommentiert werden! 
In den Einstellungen ist der Haken aber gesetzt, trotzdem funktionierts nicht mehr! 

Gruß Ric


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. April 2012)

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich neulich auch, obwohl global eingestellt ist,
dass ich immer eine Benachrichtigung bekommen will.

Bei manchen Fotos bekomme ich die Benachrichtigung doppelt,
obwohl nur ein Kommentar gepostet wurde...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

Schaut euch mal das aktuelle FdT an und vergleicht das als 1024p eingebundene, aber auf 954p skalierte Bild (wieso DAS eigentlich?? ) mit dem Original...


@ rik: Muss diese Komprimierung denn so krass sein bzw. geht das nicht besser?


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2012)

was bitte ist denn ein IO Fehler beim Hochladen, bzw. es wird gar nicht erst Hochgeladen


----------



## Thomas (20. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das aktuelle FdT an und vergleicht das als 1024p eingebundene, aber auf 954p skalierte Bild (wieso DAS eigentlich?? ) mit dem Original...
> 
> 
> @ rik: Muss diese Komprimierung denn so krass sein bzw. geht das nicht besser?



ist bekannt, wird demnächst geändert

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> ist bekannt, wird demnächst geändert


Super  Vielen Dank für die Info, Thomas


----------



## ollo (7. Juli 2012)

und wieder IO Error beim Hochladen ...... was zum Henker ist das


----------



## mightyEx (7. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und wieder IO Error beim Hochladen ...... was zum Henker ist das



I/O-Error = Input/Output-Error (wörtlich übersetzt: Eingabe/Ausgabe-Fehler). Die Frage ist jetzt, ob Deine Fehlermeldung mit dem Upload überhaupt zusammenhängt. Sowas kommt meist bei Systemfehlern. Mach mal nen Screenshot, wenn der Fehler erneut auftaucht.


STRG+Druck bzw. STRG+S-Abf kopiert die Bildschirmansicht in die Zwischenablage. Danach Paint oder irgendein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm starten - Zwischenablage einfügen, Datei speichern (am besten als jpg), fertig. Danach ins Album hochladen und hier verlinken.


----------



## ollo (7. Juli 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> I/O-Error = Input/Output-Error (wörtlich übersetzt: Eingabe/Ausgabe-Fehler). Die Frage ist jetzt, ob Deine Fehlermeldung mit dem Upload überhaupt zusammenhängt. Sowas kommt meist bei Systemfehlern. Mach mal nen Screenshot, wenn der Fehler erneut auftaucht.
> 
> 
> STRG+Druck bzw. STRG+S-Abf kopiert die Bildschirmansicht in die Zwischenablage. Danach Paint oder irgendein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm starten - Zwischenablage einfügen, Datei speichern (am besten als jpg), fertig. Danach ins Album hochladen und hier verlinken.




nicht mal das geht, mit dem Screenshot. Bilder auswählen geht noch und dann beim Punkt Hochladen kommt der IO Fehler


----------



## mightyEx (7. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine Funktion auf Betriebssystem-Ebene, die müsste eigentlich immer funktionieren - egal was für ein Browser oder was für ein Programm verwendet wird.

Welches Betriebssystem hast Du?


----------



## ollo (8. Juli 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Das ist eine Funktion auf Betriebssystem-Ebene, die müsste eigentlich immer funktionieren - egal was für ein Browser oder was für ein Programm verwendet wird.
> 
> Welches Betriebssystem hast Du?



Windows 7 . Das selbe hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen schon einmal und dann ging es zwei Tage später wieder


----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2012)

so gestern mal den IE probiert und damit geht es, liegt also am Firefox


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

bikemarkt geht nicht fotoalbum geht nicht ..........................


----------



## tibo13 (23. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bikemarkt geht nicht fotoalbum geht nicht ..........................



Gewichte ist auch platt...


----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2012)

Alle 3 gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (23. Juli 2012)

Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge und PNs kommen auch nicht mehr per Mail, scheint wohl was größeres zu sein?!



4mate schrieb:


> Alle 3 gehen



??? Hier geht nichts...


----------



## Redline_Biker (23. Juli 2012)

videos gehen auch nich mehr ....


----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2012)

Alle 4 gehen


----------



## ingoshome (23. Juli 2012)

mal geht's - dann wieder nicht. jetzt grad wieder nicht.


----------



## Carnologe (23. Juli 2012)

_Es gibt heute Schwierigkeiten mit der Erreichbarkeit von mtb-news.de - Grund sind DDoS-Angriffe auf die DNS-Server :-( Wir arbeiten dran!_

Nun geht ja alles wieder


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. August 2012)

auch ich wollte hiermit gaaanz lieb fragen ob es möglich wäre mir etwas mehr Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum zukommen zu lassen?!?!


----------



## Marcus (4. August 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> auch ich wollte hiermit gaaanz lieb fragen ob es möglich wäre mir etwas mehr Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum zukommen zu lassen?!?!



Klar


----------



## de´ AK77 (4. August 2012)

Merci Rik, des ging ja schnell :daumen;


----------



## missmarple (4. August 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert die "Eigene Fotos automatisch abonnieren"-Funktion nicht... Ist das ein globales Problem oder stell ich mich zu dabbisch an???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (11. August 2012)

bei mir fehlt in der flash version der upload button, nachdem ich die bilder ausgewählt habe.
und in der normalen version kann ich nicht mehrere bilder mit strg auswählen, wird immer bloß eines markiert.


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2012)

Mein Speicherplatz ist auch zu 99% voll. Könnte ich bitte noch ein wenig
bekommen?

*ganz lieb gugg*

Gruß.

Danke


----------



## Scotchbonnet (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier wirklich richtig bin, ich versuchs trotzdem mal:

Mir ist letztens bei einem von mir hochgeladenen Foto aufgefallen, dass die Original-Ansicht deutlich mehr Sättigung als ursprünglich aufweist. Die kleineren Ansichten stimmen mit dem Original auf der Festplatte überein.

Dies ist mir nicht nur bei meinem Bild aufgefallen, sondern auch bei dem Bild des News-Beitrags zu Matt-Hunter
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1214416

Wenn man die kleineren Ansichten und die Originalansicht vergleicht, fällt auf, dass insbesondere die Grüntöne eine deutlich zu hohe Sättigung bein der Originalansicht aufweisen und schon unnatürlich wirken.

Da Frage ist nun, ist das ein Problem von Firefox, des Fotoalbums oder gar meines Rechners?

Grüße
Scotch


----------



## metalfreak (19. September 2012)

Also ich kenne nur ab und zu das Problem, das die Originalgröße schärfer ist als die vom Forum verkleinerte. Dem entgeh ich aber indem ich die Bilder vorm Upload auf 1024 Breite verkleinere. Bei den Farben sehe ich mal keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. September 2012)

...." meld ".......
öhmm, bekomme ich auch noch ein bischen mehr Platz ?
....( mal nen Knicks macht )
bitte, bitte ,bitte.............


gruß Gerdi


----------



## Marcus (19. September 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...." meld ".......
> öhmm, bekomme ich auch noch ein bischen mehr Platz ?
> ....( mal nen Knicks macht )
> bitte, bitte ,bitte.............
> ...



Wann hast du denn zuletzt deinen Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum überprüft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. September 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn zuletzt deinen Speicherplatz im Fotoalbum überprüft?


Sers rik, ist schon ne Weile her, habe einige löschen müßen.
zur Zeit habe ich noch einige auf meinem PC die ich gerne hochladen möchte.
uuups, war ich zu voreilig ?
wenn ja, entschuldigung in aller Form.
Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Marcus (20. September 2012)

@schildkroete58 Wir haben gerade gestern früh die Begrenzung aufgehoben


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2012)

kuhl.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. September 2012)

rik schrieb:


> @_schildkroete58_ Wir haben gerade gestern früh die Begrenzung aufgehoben



, danke rik  
 du bist der Beste !


----------



## HEIZER (16. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,

1.Wo bitte kann ich einsehen wieviel Speicherplatz ich schon verbraucht habe ? 
2. Wie kann ich meine Fotos taggen ? Auf meiner Seite gibt es dazu scheinbar keine Möglichkeit.

Danke schon mal ^^


----------



## Marcus (16. Oktober 2012)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 1.Wo bitte kann ich einsehen wieviel Speicherplatz ich schon verbraucht habe ?
> 2. Wie kann ich meine Fotos taggen ? Auf meiner Seite gibt es dazu scheinbar keine Möglichkeit.
> ...



1. Gar nicht mehr - die Begrenzung wurde aufgehoben.
2. Die Funktion wurde entfernt. Du kannst noch Benutzer markieren über die Funktion "Bereich markieren" (Maus über Bild fahren, rotes Kästchen oben rechts), die klassischen Tags gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## HEIZER (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke Rik.


----------



## evil_rider (22. Oktober 2012)

ihhh, was denn nun oben im fotoalbum los, die leiste ist fix... will ich nicht, soll verschwinden wenn ich scrolle...


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Oktober 2012)

das is gut so das sie sich nicht bewegt. is ja auch der zweck der leiste


----------



## blaubaer (22. Oktober 2012)

...aber ein direkter Link zum Kontrollzentrum fehlt !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2012)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ihhh, was denn nun oben im fotoalbum los, die leiste ist fix... will ich nicht, soll verschwinden wenn ich scrolle...



+1 

das nervt, das teil! noch weniger platz auf dem bildschirm


----------



## elmono (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die durchgehende Kontrollleiste in allein Bereichen des IBC gut und konsistent finde:
- ein direkter Link ins Kontrollzentrum fehlt tatsächlich
- in den Threads (z.B. jetzt hier auf dieser Seite) fehlt der Balken noch.


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Leiste nervt kolossal! 
Wieder ein Zentimeter weniger Screen, kein Link zum WP


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> *Die Leiste nervt kolossal!*
> Wieder ein Zentimeter weniger Screen,



*Das ist ja Ätzend, macht doch bitte den Müll wieder weg. *

.


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Marcus (23. Oktober 2012)

Bitte mal ruhig bleiben, wir sind noch nicht fertigâ¦


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Oktober 2012)

man kann die leiste mit adblock auch wegmachen wenn sie einem nicht gefällt.
schwer ist das nicht

aber bischen dünner könnte man die leiste schon machen. 2/3 der breite reichen aus


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

man kann im Fotoalbum keine Kommentare mehr schreiben. Der Letzte Kommentar war heute um 15:35 Uhr.

Gruß.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. November 2012)

Jo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. November 2012)

Dann mach mal Meldung wenn du es probiert hast.



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Jo.




Edit: schnelle Kröte


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2012)

Sieht so aus. Schon irgendwas rausgefunden?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. November 2012)

Halb Acht und es geht immer noch nix...


----------



## Marcus (15. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> man kann im Fotoalbum keine Kommentare mehr schreiben. Der Letzte Kommentar war heute um 15:35 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß.



Geht wieder. Sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. November 2012)

Jupp, funzt wieder! 
Man bekommt ja schon Entzugserscheinungen, wenn das Fotoalbum nicht richtig funktioniert...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Man dankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. November 2012)




----------



## guru39 (15. November 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Geht wieder. Sorry für die Umstände.



Tschuldigung ..... geht's noch.... ihr stellt uns das geilste MTB Forum auf die Beine das es auf dieser (deutschsprachigen) Welt gibt und du entschuldigst dich auch noch wenn es mal ein paar Minuten nicht zur Verfügung steht!?

Ganz ganz  ...dickes Lob von mir 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. November 2012)

Randfrage: Ist das mit dem doppelten Kommentareingabefeld so beabsichtigt?


----------



## 4mate (16. November 2012)

Schreibt man in beide Felder kommt beim unteren eine scriptmeldung und will dann
 beide Kommentare  anschließend löschen reagiert das obere Feld nicht, beim löschen 
des unteren werden dann beide entfernt


----------



## Freakydirtjumpe (16. November 2012)

Danke


----------



## Marcus (16. November 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Schreibt man in beide Felder kommt beim unteren eine scriptmeldung und will dann
> beide Kommentare  anschließend löschen reagiert das obere Feld nicht, beim löschen
> des unteren werden dann beide entfernt



Habe ganz vergessen Bescheid zu geben: Das haben wir heute Mittag behoben. Danke für die Mitteilung.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Dezember 2012)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Wurde die Markierungs-Funktion komplett deaktiviert?


----------



## elmono (5. Dezember 2012)

Und wie kann man in seinem Album mehrere Bilder auf einmal Löschen? Habe ich zum Verrecken nicht gefunden?!


----------



## .nOx (6. Dezember 2012)

Das geht scheinbar nicht, habe ich mich auch schon des öfteren gefragt.


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

immer dasselbe beim versuche Bilder mit Firefox Hoch zuladen = IO Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir klappt's mit dem Feierfux, soeben hoch geladen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1268781

Flash etc aktuell?


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt's mit dem Feierfux, soeben hoch geladen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1268781
> 
> Flash etc aktuell?




Danke  daran hat es gehackt


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Dezember 2012)

Um es mal auf die neue Seite zu holen: 



Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Wurde die Markierungs-Funktion komplett deaktiviert?


----------



## HEIZER (10. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Und wie kann man in seinem Album mehrere Bilder auf einmal Löschen? Habe ich zum Verrecken nicht gefunden?!



 Einfach unter dem Foto das Kästchen anklicken und dann löschen


----------



## elmono (10. Dezember 2012)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Einfach unter dem Foto das Kästchen anklicken und dann löschen



Danke!

Aber: Ich würde viel darauf wetten, dass das am 05.12. noch nicht da war.


----------



## HEIZER (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke schon das es da war, ich habe Anfang Dez. einige Fotos gelöscht und da war diese Funktion vorhanden. Mag sein das ab und an irgendwas nicht funktioniert oder vorhanden ist, das ist hier manchmal so


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo IBC-Team,
bitte stockt bei Gelegenheit mal eure Foto Server ein wenig auf.
Ich habe teilweise 19 Sekunden Ladezeit, manchmal auch mehr, pro Site-Reload, trotz 50mBit Kabel-Internet, kein WLAN direkt 100mBit RJ45 am Switch.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Januar 2013)

*bump*

Mich interessiert immer noch, warum die Markierungsfunktion deaktiviert wurde...


----------



## 4mate (2. Januar 2013)

Zähle 1 und 1 zusammen und dann kommt raus: Wegen Mißbrauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (2. Januar 2013)

Die Funktion wird noch beworben!


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Januar 2013)

ihr verdient doch nun einen haufen geld an den händlern.... gönnt dem foto album mal nen anderen server oder so.
20 sek warten is kagge


----------



## Pure_Power (2. Januar 2013)

Dauert bei mir nach wie vor teilweise länger als 20 Sekunden....




Und das, ohne Werbung!


----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2013)

Wir arbeiten an der Performance - das sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen bessern.


----------



## Marcus (3. Januar 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> *bump*
> 
> Mich interessiert immer noch, warum die Markierungsfunktion deaktiviert wurde...



Die Funktion brachte einige Probleme mit sich - wir suchen nach einer besser funktionierenden Lösung. Da die Funktion an sich auch recht selten benutzt wurde, haben wir uns entschlossen, sie vorübergehend zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRobticon (6. Januar 2013)

Die Fotos sind der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Januar 2013)

Es wird schlimmer!


----------



## jatschek (10. Januar 2013)

Gibts eigentlich ne Funktion, Leute im Fotoalbum zu ignorieren und somit deren absolut nervige mehrseitige Chats auszublenden?

Gibt da nen paar Spezis die wirklich tierisch nerven.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Januar 2013)

IBC Account löschen


----------



## jatschek (10. Januar 2013)

Gerne, sag mir wie ich den Account von anderen Leuten lösche.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte wieder Leute im Fotoalbum markieren können, verdammt!


----------



## Marcus (11. Januar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Es wird schlimmer!



Wenn du mal drauf geachtet hast, ist die Performance von Fotoalbum seit der letzten Woche deutlich besser. 

Gestern Abend zwischen ~20:47 und ~20:56 gab es ein Problem beim Routing zu einigen unserer Server, daher reagierten diese für einen Moment ziemlich langsam. Das lag nicht in unseren Händen.


----------



## Tobias (11. Januar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich möchte wieder Leute im Fotoalbum markieren können, verdammt!



Irgendwie traurig, wie bei dir häufig Anspruch und Wirklichkeit nicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## Pure_Power (13. Januar 2013)

Benachrichtigungen für gelöschte Fotos? Bug oder Feature?
Ich würde die Benachrichtigungen trotzdem gerne ausschalten können!


----------



## MaxSmog (17. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich pure power nur anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (26. Januar 2013)

Im Fotoalbum wurde etwas kaputt gebastelt.

Nachträglich editierte Kommentare, werden auf der jeweiligen Hauptseite nicht korrekt dargestellt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296317  hier sieht man nur meinen ursprünglichen Kommentar, nicht den Editierten. Hier ist wiederum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/comments/147068 der editierte Kommentar zu sehen, ebenso hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/147068 .


----------



## 4mate (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2013)

Da ich grundsätzlich keine I-Mehl Benachrichtigung freischalte, finde ich die Anzeige zu den Fotos sowie auch die Anzeige von " Erwähnungen , Zitate usw " absolut hilfreich.
Nette Gimmicks, die man wie ich finde gut gebrauchen kann.
Also von meiner Seite aus gesehen alles gut !

Allerdings bin ich der gleichen Meinung bzgl. der Markierung von Usern auf den Fotos, wie Pure Power. Diese Funktion sollte wieder eingebaut werden.

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## HEIZER (30. Januar 2013)

Hat noch jemand Probleme bei der Darstellung der eigenen Seite im Fotoalbum. Bei mir sieht es aus wie bei Hempels ..alles durcheinander und ohne Funktion der Buttons.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2013)

Boahh.....was is´n jetzt ?
Meine Kommentare zu Fotos werden nicht angezeigt............


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2013)

> 29.01.2013 21:46
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe sie alle. Was für Browser habt ihr? Alles aktuell?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2013)

Heute 4mate, meine Kommentare von heute werden nicht angezeigt.
Keine Ahnung warum ?
jo, alles paletti sonst, wüßte nicht was ich verkehrt mache 4mate.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2013)

Gerade gesehen, die letzten Kommentare im Fotoalbum waren um 1421 Uhr


----------



## HEIZER (30. Januar 2013)

So sieht das bei mir aus : 






Firefox 18.0.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Januar 2013)

Hier keine Anzeigeprobleme, aber das Hinzufügen von Kommentaren ist wie gesagt seit etlichen Stunden nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## WildesRot (31. Januar 2013)

a


----------



## skaster (31. Januar 2013)

Habe auch die o.g. Anzeige Probleme bei den Kommentaren mit
Dolphin 9.2.0 auf Android 4.01
Firefox auf Android
Opera auf Android
Safari auf iPhone iOS 6.1
IE 9.0.8112 auf Win7


----------



## Marcus (31. Januar 2013)

Sollte alles wieder gehen, sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bekomme oben ne benachrichtigung für meine fotos angezeigt, wenn ich nachschaue hat sich ausser den views nix geändert, kein Kommentar oder so. 

Wieso geht dann die (1) neben dem begriff Foto oben nicht weg?


----------



## Marcus (31. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich bekomme oben ne benachrichtigung für meine fotos angezeigt, wenn ich nachschaue hat sich ausser den views nix geändert, kein Kommentar oder so.
> 
> Wieso geht dann die (1) neben dem begriff Foto oben nicht weg?



Schau mal hier nach: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/notifications/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2013)

Die 1 erscheint auch wenn du Fotos von anderen Usern kommentiert hast
und nun dort ein neuer Kommentar geschrieben wurde


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

ah ok danke, hatte nicht gesehen das man die 1 anklicken kann...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Januar 2013)

Alles wieder  gut, danke rik.


----------



## HEIZER (31. Januar 2013)

Bei mir auch alles wieder top, danke an rik


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Februar 2013)

Wunderbar, dass markieren nun wieder geht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Februar 2013)

Wirklich ?.........ha, das ist super.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Februar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dass markieren nun wieder geht



Naja, so in der Form ist die Markierfunktion schwachsinnig, da man eben Personen nicht *markieren* kann. Was nützt mir ein Foto von mehreren Leuten, wo da wild mehrere Namen drunter stehen? Da weiß ich doch nicht, wer wer ist...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Februar 2013)

Jo, net so gut......habe es auch gerade gesehen.
Vorher war es besser.


----------



## Nforcer (4. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man die Benachrichtungen ausschalten?


----------



## 4mate (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (4. Februar 2013)

Und dann? Sind ja nur Mailabos. Ich habe aber keine Mailabos.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Februar 2013)

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/notifications

Das Problem an der Sache ist, daß man die Benachrichtigungen noch nicht konfigurieren kann... 


Btw: Ich hab heute ein witziges Detail entdeckt...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Februar 2013)

Ah, unsere Gebete wurden erhört!


----------



## foenfrisur (13. Februar 2013)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Benachrichtungen ausschalten?



mich nervts auch 


thx Manuel


----------



## metalfreak (14. Februar 2013)

Du kannst die Benachrichtigungen ausschalten. Geh auf "Meine Seite" -> "Einstellungen"


----------



## seb.M (20. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## dortmund biker (25. Februar 2013)

hallo.
entschuldigt bitte, falls das schonmal beantwortet wurde, habe nichts dazu gefunden:

werden die bilder nach dem upload nachgeschärft oder so?
oder liegt es nur an der komprimierung, wenn ein bild im fotoalbum anders aussieht als das original auf meinem rechner? 

viele grüße,
carsten


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Die werden nicht nachgeschärft, die werden eher im Zuge der Komprimierung ENTschärft 

Tipp: wenn du willst, dass die Standardansicht im Fotoalbum gut aussieht, lade das Bild in max. 960px Breite hoch, dann wird im Album das unkomprimierte Bild angezeigt. Nachteil: keine größere Ansicht, falls das für irgendwelche Zwecke ineressant sein sollte.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. März 2013)

Hi,
habe schon überall gesucht aber keine entsprechende Antwort finden können, die 58 Seiten zuvor möchte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt durchkauen.
Hab ne Frage bezüglich eines Abo´s von Usern, sprich: Ich möchte Benachrichtigt werden wenn User XY neue Fotos hochlädt, ähnlich wie bei Pinbike. 
Ist das möglich?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (5. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe schon überall gesucht aber keine entsprechende Antwort finden können, die 58 Seiten zuvor möchte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt durchkauen.
> Hab ne Frage bezüglich eines Abo´s von Usern, sprich: Ich möchte Benachrichtigt werden wenn User XY neue Fotos hochlädt, ähnlich wie bei Pinbike.
> Ist das möglich?
> Danke!



Kommt demnächst!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. März 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Redaktion: Warum wird beim Hochladeapplet eigentlich nicht der vorhandene Platz zum anzeigen der Dateinamen verwendet? Ist halt manchmal dämlich, wenn man die Hochladereihenfolge kontrollieren will...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. März 2013)

Mir ist noch was aufgefallen, möchte ich ein Album durschauen und klicke auf weiter werden die Bilder nicht in der reihenfolge angezeigt wie sie im Album sind!?


----------



## Marcus (22. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was aufgefallen, möchte ich ein Album durschauen und klicke auf weiter werden die Bilder nicht in der reihenfolge angezeigt wie sie im Album sind!?



Ja, das funktioniert manchmal nicht. Wir haben schon ein Ticket im Bugtracker und werden das beheben.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2013)

WARUM um gottes willen wurde das album jetzt wieder KOMPLETT verändert ? Total unübersichtlich .... und smart phone ungeeignet


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2013)

Wie kann man DAS wegmachen? Das ist selbst an einem großen Bildschirm erschlagend und unübersichlich. 
Sorry für das meckern, ihr macht tolle Arbeit, aber das ist echt unangenehm.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2013)

ich bin viel im album unterwegs wenn ich draußen bin , mit der bahn fahren und warten usw ..... aber das kann ich mir jetzt abschminken mit dem handy .... wirklich schade . Jedesmal wenn das album gut geworden ist stellen die wieder alles um , und das war gar nicht nötig


----------



## iTom (25. März 2013)

Ich vermisse immer noch diese Funktion aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5904987&postcount=823



> Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon mal angesprochen wurde, aber so ne Art Diaschau "pro Album" oder ähnlich wäre auch ne nette Funktion, so dass man sich nicht immer einen Wolf klicken muß um Bilder anschauen zu können.



Jedes(?) Freeware-/Opensource-Photoalbum verfügt über so eine Funktion

Oder gibt es diese Funktion bereits und ich habe sie nur übersehen?


----------



## 4mate (25. März 2013)

Es ist nur ein anderes Design an das man sich in 2 Tagen gewöhnt,
 die Funktionen sind alle die selben.

Aber: Super groß sind jetzt die normalen Bilder wenn man in ein Album geht
oder durchklickt!  Sehr fein!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2013)

Hmmm, also auf den ersten Blick recht unübersichtlich - zuviele Farbwechsel auf kleinstem Raum. Hier bedarf es echt noch etwas Feintuning - vielleicht würde ein hellerer Hintergrund helfen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2013)

4mate es gibt aber auch viele user die mal mit dem smart phone online kommen .... und für die ist es nicht mehr möglich ordentlich im album unterwegs zu sein


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2013)

meine güüüüüüüüüüüüüte.... so viel langeweile hier.


----------



## blutbuche (25. März 2013)

völlig dämlich , das neue "outfit" . unübersichtlich hoch 3 ..-


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. März 2013)

Neu ok, man gewöhnt sich an alles. 
ABER BITTE nehmt dieses Blau da raus.......sieht aus als hätte man es aus versehen mit der Maus markiert.......war zumindest mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (25. März 2013)

die aufteilung is doch genau wie vorher.
was soll denn unübersichtlicher sein?


----------



## kaptan (25. März 2013)

Was zum?! Das ist ja auf dem Smartphone der reinste Horror... Das war vorher doch wirklich super, warum habt ihr das so dermaßen versaut?


----------



## fahrradheini (25. März 2013)

ist es möglich das fenster wo man nen geschriebenen text editiert etwas grösser zu machen? 

ansonsten hab ich mich in null komma nix an das neue layout gewöhnt


----------



## foenfrisur (26. März 2013)

oh man....das internet wird echt immer häßlicher.  

kaum hat man sich an ein design gewöhnt, kommt ihr mit dem nächsten augenkrebsauslöser um die ecke.


----------



## Pure_Power (26. März 2013)

Wart mal ab, bis das Forum das Redesign bekommt :kotz:


----------



## Surtre (26. März 2013)

Konstruktive Anmerkungen:

Die größere Ansicht der Bilder ist sehr schön. 
Leider sind die Bilder dabei oft so hoch, dass der Bildname nicht ohne Scrollen lesbar ist (selbst bei großen 16:10 Monitoren). Passt nicht zumindest der Bildname mit in die Leiste unter dem Fotoalbummenü?

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass der Name des aktuellen Albums wieder zentraler zu erkennen ist. Aktuell steht dieser nur rechts im Infofeld, das nur scrollenderweise erreichbar ist.

Weniger Transparenz des dunklen Streifens auf den Bildern auf den Übersichtsseiten würde die Lesbarkeit der gelben Schrift auf den zumeist unruhigen Hintergründen mmn deutlich steigern.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. März 2013)

Wurde die "Follow" Funktion für User schon integriert? Kann nichts finden


----------



## black-panther (26. März 2013)

Also demjenigen, der die Baby-Blauen Balken verzapft hat, gehört wirklich mal ... ein Webdesign und Grafikkurs geschenkt.
BITTE macht das wieder weg! 
In letzter Zeit scheint Verschlimmbesserung wohl stark im Trend zu liegen?! Ähnlich wie beim Switch Hotmail > Outlook 


Ansonsten, was auch schon angesprochen wurde: zumindest Album und Fotoname sollten weiterhin über dem Bild stehen, so wie es vorher schon war.

Die gelbe und graue Schrift, die in der Albumansicht direkt in den Fotos liegt, ist je nach Foto schlecht oder gar nicht zu sehen.

Eine wünscheswerte Verbesserung wäre gewesen, in der Einzelbildansicht die Rubriken "Teilen und Einbetten" und "Bildgrößen" weiter nach oben zu verlegen, sodass man sich nicht jedesmal einen Wolf scrollen muss, um Bilder einzufügen oder zu bearbeiten. Z.B. die 4 Rubriken in 2 Spalten nebeneinander anordnen, statt alle untereinander.
Die Werbungen über den Rubriken und im Kommentarfeld könnten stattdessen nach unten rutschen.

Um noch mit etwas Positivem abzuschließen: die Buttons (zB "Hier hochladen", etc.) sind gut gelungen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## ibislover (26. März 2013)

müssen die bilder so rießig sein?
und warum lässt sich unter android die desktop version nicht mehr anzeigen? es gib keine möglichkeit dies auf der site umzustellen. im browser ist es natürlich entsprechend auf desktopversion eingestellt.

kennt ihr die senoirentelefone mit den rießigen tasten? so komm ich mir vor wenn ich das album aufrufe? alles rießig und dadurch unübersichtlich und weniger schön.

was soll der nutzen davon sein?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. März 2013)

So, jetzt weiß ich endlich auch, was mich stört!  

-Die blauen Buttons gehen mal gaaaar nicht, die passen null ins Farbkonzept (ebenso die blauen Trennbalken in der Bild-Anzeige)
-Auf der Übersichtsseite finde ich die Informationen IM Bild geschrieben unübersichtlich, die müssten wieder unter das Bild
-In der Bild-Anzeige müsste die Bildbeschreibung irgendwie hervorgehoben werden, die geht unter


----------



## blaubaer (26. März 2013)

noch etwas dass nicht funktioniert  

wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum bin und auf "meine Fotos" klicke folgt bei mir ein 404Fehler.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2013)

Ich würde mir wünschen das sich ein Verantwortlicher Mod mal einschalten würde in dieses Thema . Wie oben schon geschrieben , und wie mir auch zugestimmt wurde ist es über smartphone eine totale Katastrophe . Pure power was meinst du mit redesign ?


----------



## Schoasdromme (26. März 2013)

Ich finde das neue Layout gut 
Auch die Größe der Bilder ist perfekt.


----------



## ingoshome (26. März 2013)

hab's ne Weile auf mich wirken lassen und glaube zu wissen, an welcher Stelle man noch drehen müßte:

Die Kontraste der Texte (strahlendes Weiß, strahlendes Gelb auch die hellen blauen Hintergründe) wirken zu stark!?
Da können Bilder mit natürlichen Motiven und Kontrasten kaum mithalten und gehen schier unter.
Das hängt auch mit dem dunklen Hintergrund zusammen. Anders als Onkel Manuel glaube ich
aber, dass der durchaus passt und für die Bilder selbst gut ist - also an der Schrift "drehen".

Gleiches gilt für die Werbung: auch sie ist (zu) starker Blickfang und irritiert den Betrachter.
Das Konzept selbst finde ich nicht schlecht - mehr Platz für die Bilder selbst ist super - nur die Komposition zu unruhig.

Die Werbung unten würde ich anders einbringen - "aufgeräumter" - könnte mir sogar vorstellen dass man mehr Werbung
weniger störend einbringen kann, wenn man klarer zwischen selbiger und den Inhalten trennt.

Viel Erfolg, rik, beim Nachjustieren - Potential hat die Sache auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Mr.T (27. März 2013)

Ich meckere selten, weil ich sehr froh bin, das es das IBC in dieser Form gibt.

Leider komme ich mit dem neuen Fotoalbum-Layout nicht gut klar. 
Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es als wäre die Seite nicht fertig geladen. Die Transparenten Infobalken und die "schwebenden" Bilder ohne definierte Abtrennung sind sicher sehr modern, aber tragen mmn. nicht zur Übersichtlichkeit bei.

Auch die thematischen Abgrenzungen auf der Startseite werden leider nichtmehr richtig deutlich. 

Bei den blauen Balken kann ich mich auch nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen, es wirkt leider wie versehentlich markierter Text.

Alles in allem fehlt es an manchen Stellen an Kontrast, wohingegen andere überakzentuiert sind. Vielleicht sind meine Sehgewohnheiten aber auch etwas altmodich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (28. März 2013)

Hallo @rik !

Wenn ich im Forum, links auf den "Fotos" Direktlink von einem Forumsmitglied/Poster klicke, bekomme ich ein 404.

Beste Grüße ans mtb-news.de Team + frohe Ostern


----------



## Marcus (29. März 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hallo @rik !
> 
> Wenn ich im Forum, links auf den "Fotos" Direktlink von einem Forumsmitglied/Poster klicke, bekomme ich ein 404.
> 
> Beste Grüße ans mtb-news.de Team + frohe Ostern



Ist behoben! 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## lapierre230 (1. April 2013)

alles klar


----------



## Pure_Power (1. April 2013)

Um hier das Feedback abzugeben, hast du dich extra im Forum angemeldet?


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. April 2013)

Wurde eigentlich nochmal was verschlimmbessert? Bei mir sehen die Fotoseiten derzeit jedenfalls nur noch nach Kraut und Rüben aus...


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich nochmal was verschlimmbessert? Bei mir sehen die Fotoseiten derzeit jedenfalls nur noch nach Kraut und Rüben aus...



Danke, mit dieser exakten Fehlerbeschreibung sollte es uns nicht schwer fallen, den Fehler zu orten und zu beheben


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

Wenn ich könnte,würde ich ja einen Screenshot reinstellen, aber ich kann im Album auf die einzelnen Fotos nichtmal mehr zugreifen...


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

So... hoffe das klappt

ed: und noch die Startseite und die Userseite...


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2013)

Browserfenster <1200px horizontal zerschiesst bei mir das Design, das war früher nicht so!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. April 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Danke, mit dieser exakten Fehlerbeschreibung sollte es uns nicht schwer fallen, den Fehler zu orten und zu beheben


 
"Kraut und Rüben" reicht meiner Meinung nach aus, um den gegenwärtigen Zustand zu beschreiben. Da ich vom permanenten Wahn, aus Prinzip Gutbewährtes durch fehleranfälliges Neues (also auch dieses "Redesign") zu ersetzen generell eher wenig halte, werde ich da sicher auch keine Zeit für einen 10-seitigen Fehlerbericht samt sämtlicher Detaildaten zu PC und Browser opfern...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Kraut und Rüben" reicht meiner Meinung nach aus, um den gegenwärtigen Zustand zu beschreiben. Da ich vom permanenten Wahn, aus Prinzip Gutbewährtes durch fehleranfälliges Neues (also auch dieses "Redesign") zu ersetzen generell eher wenig halte, werde ich da sicher auch keine Zeit für einen 10-seitigen Fehlerbericht samt sämtlicher Detaildaten zu PC und Browser opfern...!



Alles klar, danke für den Feedback!


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> So... hoffe das klappt
> 
> ed: und noch die Startseite und die Userseite...



Welche Version vom Internet Explorer ist das?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. April 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Welche Version vom Internet Explorer ist das?



Wurde die "Follow" Funktion für User schon integriert? Kann nichts finden


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Browserfenster >1200px horizontal zerschiesst bei mir das Design, das war früher nicht so!



Hast du irgendwelche Extensions installiert, die das eventuell verursachen? Schalte die doch alle mal ab und schau, ob es dann funktioniert. Ansonsten hilft es eventuell schon, den Browser-Cache einmal zu leeren.

Ich kann den Fehler reproduzieren. Ich schaue mir das näher an.


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Wurde die "Follow" Funktion für User schon integriert? Kann nichts finden



Das hättest du mitbekommen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. April 2013)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Welche Version vom Internet Explorer ist das?


Hallo rik,
hier auf 'nem XP Pro (Server) PC ist's noch IE8 (Update nicht möglich...)

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Browserfenster >1200px horizontal zerschiesst bei mir das Design, das war früher nicht so!



Ist gefixt!


----------



## Marcus (2. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hallo rik,
> hier auf 'nem XP Pro (Server) PC ist's noch IE8...
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Probier es jetzt noch mal, ist es jetzt besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2013)

Das ging ja flott


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2013)

Bestens, alles wieder wie vorher!
(zwar nicht wie GANZ vorher, aber immerhin )


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

Also ich muss mich der hier schon mehrfach geposteten Beschwerde anschließen: die Überschriften mit dem blauen Balken als Hinterlegung sind einfach nur grauenhaft!! Sieht aus wie ein Darstellungsfehler...!
Ist diese Überarbeitung zufällig als Optimierung für Touch-Bedienung gedacht? Wirkt irgendwie so...

Ansonsten finde ich die neue Aufteilung mit den größeren "Thumbnails" in den Ordnern aber recht gut.


----------



## 4mate (5. April 2013)

Eben ist mir FF (20.0)  heute bereits zum 4. Mal beim Betrachten
 von Fotos abgestürzt, jeweils immer im Fotobereich


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt nur eine Seite nach hinten durchgelesen und hoffe das Thema wurde noch nicht behandelt:

Wenn man auf ein Bild in einem Benutzeralbum direkt klick, gibt es kein "Zurück" zur Übersicht des Benutzers. Klick man in ein Subalbum des Benutzers und dann auf ein Bild gibt es ein zurück. Und auch aus dem Subalbum kommt man zurück in die Übersicht des Benutzer, auch wenn der zurück-Button an einer anderen Stelle ist wie der der vom Foto in das Subalbum führt, was für meine Begriffe nicht gerade Benutzerfreundlich ist. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr den zurück zur Übersicht Button noch einbauen und im Idealfall alle Buttons an die gleiche Stelle legen.

In jeden Fall Respekt für Eure Arbeit!


----------



## 4mate (11. April 2013)

Der Übersichts-Button ist der Klick auf den Usernamen rechts unterhalb des Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (11. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Der Übersichts-Button ist der Klick auf den Usernamen rechts unterhalb des Fotos



Ui, noch ein dritter Platz. Danke.


----------



## acid-driver (18. April 2013)

Wie kann ich verhindern, dass die GPS-Funktion der Kamera und damit der Standort des bikes im Fotoalbum landen?

Im alten konnte man das deaktivieren. Wie geht das nun?


----------



## toddy (23. April 2013)

Könnte bitte mal jemand die Frage beantworten!

Wäre mir auch sehr wichtig, da ich nicht möchte, dass jeder nachschauen kann, in welcher Garage meine Bikes stehen!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. April 2013)

Ist doch ganz einfach: GPS-Funktion der Kamera ausschalten!


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2013)

Oder die Fotos mit einem Programm (zB Geotag Security) bereinigen.
Es gab/gibt auch im Fotoalbum die Funktion zum entfernen der Geotags, jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr, wo sie war/ist (meine Cam hat kein GPS) bzw. ob es sie noch gibt. Hierzu kann @rik sicher Auskunft geben.


----------



## Marcus (24. April 2013)

Die Funktion befindet sich in dem Dialogfenster, welches auch die Exif-Daten anzeigt. Wir werden einen direkten Link zum Entfernen der Koordinaten einbauen, dann findet man es leichter.


----------



## acid-driver (24. April 2013)

Danke!
Habe die ganze Zeit bei "Karte" festgehangen


----------



## toddy (24. April 2013)

vielen Dank!!!

und ich habe kein plan, wie ich bei meinem supertollenunverzichtbarengeliebtensmartphone die gps funktion bei den fotos ausstellen kann


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> gps funktion bei den fotos


Streiche "bei den Fotos". Stell die GPS-Funktion vor dem Fotografieren einfach ganz ab.


----------



## acid-driver (24. April 2013)

habe ich bei meinem htc sogar mittlerweile ergooglet und am gerät gefunden. bei apple geht das aber glaub ich nicht.
Außerdem gibts die Funktion ja im Fotoalbum, dann ist ja alles gut.

Manchmal finde ich es garnicht schlecht, zu wissen, wo das Foto aufgenommen wurde. So kann man zB den Trail mal wiederfinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (24. April 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Streiche "bei den Fotos". Stell die GPS-Funktion vor dem Fotografieren einfach ganz ab.



Nö, finde die Funktion bei den meisten Anwendungen sehr gut!


----------



## Marcus (24. April 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei apple geht das aber glaub ich nicht.



Doch.

Es gibt jetzt im Fotoalbum neben dem Link zur Karte ein kleines â¨ (sieht natÃ¼rlich nur derjenige, der das Foto hochgeladen hat). Auf Klick Ã¶ffnet sich das Dialogfenster, wo man dann die Koordinaten entfernen kann.


----------



## acid-driver (24. April 2013)

wieder was gelernt 

Danke fürs einfügen!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. April 2013)

Ist natürlich bei nem Album mit mehreren Fotos recht umständlich, als Albumfunktion wäre das ganz angenehm.


----------



## Marcus (24. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ist natürlich bei nem Album mit mehreren Fotos recht umständlich, als Albumfunktion wäre das ganz angenehm.



Ich schreibe mir ein Ticket dafür. Wann wir das umsetzen kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. April 2013)

Super, Danke im voraus!


----------



## black-panther (27. April 2013)

@_rik_;
weiß nicht, ob das schon angesprochen wurde: wenn ich Bilder in ein Album hochlade, werden einige davon 90° nach rechts verdreht hochgeladen. Ist dann etwas umständlich, jedes Bild einzeln wieder zu drehen, besonders, wenn die Drehfunktion auf der Fotoseite ganz unten der vorletzte Punkt ist...
Ist es also möglich, 1. das automatische Drehen beim Hochladen zu verhindern (also in der Forumssoftware), 2. in einem Album mehrere Fotos selektieren und drehen zu können und 3. die Einzelfotoseite so umzugestalten, dass die ganzen Funktionen nicht rechts in einer langen Wurst untereinander gestapelt sind?

Und Punkt Nr. 2: wie kann ich in einem Album alle Bilder auf einmal auswählen? (Google und die Suche spucken - mir zumindest - dazu nichts aus) edit: hat sich erledigt, soeben die Funktion mit der Shift-Taste entdeckt 

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## Luigi123 (30. April 2013)

ich finds gut


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Mai 2013)

kurzer Hinweis: bei den Benachrichtigungen klemmt derzeit was, d. h. ne gewisse ältere Zahl ist festgefroren, wird ständig und dafür die Neueren nicht angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2013)

Habe das gleiche im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2013)

Wird in einem Moment wieder passen, sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## black-panther (13. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> @_rik_;
> weiß nicht, ob das schon angesprochen wurde: wenn ich Bilder in ein Album hochlade, werden einige davon 90° nach rechts verdreht hochgeladen. Ist dann etwas umständlich, jedes Bild einzeln wieder zu drehen, besonders, wenn die Drehfunktion auf der Fotoseite ganz unten der vorletzte Punkt ist...
> Ist es also möglich, 1. das automatische Drehen beim Hochladen zu verhindern (also in der Forumssoftware), 2. in einem Album mehrere Fotos selektieren und drehen zu können und 3. die Einzelfotoseite so umzugestalten, dass die ganzen Funktionen nicht rechts in einer langen Wurst untereinander gestapelt sind?
> Danke & Grüße
> Chris


 
Und wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es damit aus?



Wir haben im Fotoalbum seit einiger Zeit eine Funktion, die genau das verhindern soll. Die funktioniert wohl nicht in 100% der Fälle. Kannst du mir mal so ein Bild hochladen und mir den Link geben (bitte die Drehung vorher nicht korrigieren).

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## black-panther (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo rik,
stimmt, in allen Fällen funktioniert sie nicht. Habe festgestellt, dass es mal nach rechts, mal nach links dreht. Und auch unabhängig davon, ob das Bild vorher in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm oder unter Windows gedreht wurde oder nicht.

Fotos werde ich dir heute abend mal in mein Album hochladen und melde mich dann.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo @_rik_,
sorry, jetzt hat's einen Tag länger gedauert.
Habe in mein Album Mobile Uploads mal 12 Bilder hochgeladen, die alle Querformat haben sollten. Folgende 4 davon sind in Hochformat angekommen:



 

 

 



edit: habe gerade mit den Originalen verglichen. Alle wurden 90° nach rechts verdreht. Mindestens das letzte Bild (mit dem fließenden Wasser) wurde original auch in Querformat aufgenommen. Alle wurden per Bildbearbeitung nur komprimiert.

Viel Spaß beim Forschen 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Mai 2013)

Wieso sind die persönlichen Alben jetzt so komisch sortiert? Die alte Ansicht war da besser!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## LaKoS (18. Mai 2013)

> Wieso sind die persönlichen Alben jetzt so komisch sortiert? Die alte Ansicht war da besser!




Sieht echt komisch aus, viel unübersichtlicher! 
Die alte hat mir auch besser gefallen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich auf die "Fotos" eines Benutzers klicke stehen die Chancen bei 90/10 das ich entweder keine Bilder angezeigt bekomme bzw. er sich totläd bis hin zum "server timeout" oder sowas.
Warum? Nutze Firefox


----------



## Rainer87 (28. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hauts leider auch nicht hin - benutze auch firefox.....


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Juni 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Wieso sind die persönlichen Alben jetzt so komisch sortiert? Die alte Ansicht war da besser!



Wäre mal schön, wenn sich jemand vom Admin-Team dazu äußern könnte. Danke.


----------



## Pure_Power (4. Juni 2013)

Die Ladezeiten vom Fotobereich sind aktuell wieder "unter aller Sau"!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten vom Fotobereich sind aktuell wieder "unter aller Sau"!



Wir haben aktuell Probleme mit der Hardware, sind aber schon dran. Kann aber leider noch 1, 2 Tage dauern


----------



## euphras (6. Juni 2013)

Die neue Ansicht ist visuell eine Katastrophe. Warum hat das "Schwesterforum" Rennrad-news.de eigentlich noch das aufgeräumte und übersichtliche alte Webdesign? Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, eine Wahlmöglichkeit der älteren Oberfläche im Browser anzubieten?

Ich überlege ernsthaft, mir dort einen Account anzulegen und mein ganzes Album sukzessive nach dorthin zu verlagern.


----------



## Scotchbonnet (7. Juni 2013)

Kann es sein, dass gerade die Benachrichtigungsfunktion streikt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (7. Juni 2013)

Ja die ist bei mir auch eingefroren, lässt sich nicht nullen.


----------



## Scotchbonnet (7. Juni 2013)

Mir wird gar nicht angezeigt, dass neue Kommentare geschrieben wurden.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2013)

Gibt's vielleicht mal ne Benachrichtigung bzgl. der nicht mehr funktionierenden Benachrichtigungen...?


----------



## liquidnight (11. Juni 2013)

Wo sind eigentlich die Tag-Einstellungen geblieben ?

(Markierungen wie z.b. Eurobike oder Gebietsnamen )


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Die Foto - und Kommentarbenachrichtigungen gehen wieder.


----------



## black-panther (15. Juni 2013)

@rik
Bilder werden beim Upload noch immer gedreht


----------



## Pure_Power (17. Juni 2013)

Die neue Upload Funktion macht bei mir zicken!


----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die neue Upload Funktion macht bei mir zicken!



Ist uns so noch nicht untergekommen.

Bitte schalte mal alle Browser-Add-Ons ab und probiere es noch mal.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juni 2013)

Bekomme immer wieder den Hinweis das es zu nem Foto/Video Neue Kommentare gibt, dabei habe ich das Kommentar schon längst gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Juli 2013)

*bump*

Nur falls es die Admins vergessen haben sollten... 



euphras schrieb:


> Die neue Ansicht ist visuell eine Katastrophe. Warum hat das "Schwesterforum" Rennrad-news.de eigentlich noch das aufgeräumte und übersichtliche alte Webdesign? Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, eine Wahlmöglichkeit der älteren Oberfläche im Browser anzubieten?



Es wäre echt von Vorteil, wenn man aus verschiedenen Designs auswählen könnte. Das aktuelle Design ist eher... ähm... suboptimal...


----------



## Robby78 (28. Juli 2013)

Bis heute sucht man auch vergeblich eine Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der darzustellenden Bilder pro Seite einzustellen. Bei der ständig wachsenden Zahl von Uploads (pro Nutzer und pro Zeit) und den wachsenden Auflösungen der Bildschirme, auch bei Mobilgeräten, sollte über eine solche Funktion mal nachgedacht werden - in anderen Galerien Standard.


----------



## black-panther (28. Juli 2013)

Robby, also ich konnte das einstellen, habe jetzt 40 oder 60 Bilder pro Seite.

Was aber immernoch auftritt ist, das Bilder beim Upload gedreht werden und ich sie dann hinterher wieder einzeln zurück drehen muss. 
Desweiteren ist immernoch lästig, dass man -selbst auf einem 24" Screen- ganz herunter scrollen muss, um zu den Einbetten- und weiteren Bearbeitungsfunktionen zu gelangen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Was aber immernoch auftritt ist, das Bilder beim Upload gedreht werden und ich sie dann hinterher wieder einzeln zurück drehen muss.



Bilder haben die Möglichkeit, in den sog. Exif-Daten ein Orientation-Tag zu setzen. Dies wird von Kameras genutzt, die darin abspeichern, in welcher Drehrichtung sie bei der Aufnahme gehalten wurden. Es gibt insgesamt acht Möglichkeiten für das Orientation-Tag.

Es gibt zwei Testsets von Bildern mit den acht verschiedenen Tags - jedes Einzelne wird im Fotoalbum korrekt gedreht. Hier die hochgeladenen Versionen im Fotoalbum.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass deine Kamera falsche Werte in die Exif-Daten der Bilder schreibt. Eventuell hilft es, die Bilder vorher noch mal am Computer zu bearbeiten und neu abzuspeichern.



> Desweiteren ist immernoch lästig, dass man -selbst auf einem 24" Screen- ganz herunter scrollen muss, um zu den Einbetten- und weiteren Bearbeitungsfunktionen zu gelangen.



Ist notiert.


Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo @rik,

danke für die Info! Das mit den Orientation-Tags werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2013)

Hier ist noch mal etwas Lesestoff zu der Thematik: http://www.daveperrett.com/articles/2012/07/28/exif-orientation-handling-is-a-ghetto/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig zu verstehen versuche, lande ich vorläufig bei der Erkenntnis:
Um die Bilder am PC richtig anschauen zu können, muss ich sie drehen. Beim Upload ins ibc-Album liest das Album die Orientation-Tags und dreht die gedrehten Bilder wieder... ?!
Na gut, dann eben weiter so


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Pure_Power (22. August 2013)

@rik : Die Benachrichtigen Funktion streikt im Moment.


----------



## Marcus (22. August 2013)

Geht gleich wieder, danke für die Info.


----------



## Pure_Power (17. November 2013)

@rik : Im Fotoalbum ist doch grade wieder irgend etwas kaputt?


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik : Im Fotoalbum ist doch grade wieder irgend etwas kaputt?



Es gibt gerade einen DDoS-Angriff auf eines der Rechenzentren unseres Providers - leider sind dadurch auch einige unserer Dienste betroffen.

Wir können da leider aktuell nichts machen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2013)

Hallo @_rik_,

Da stimmt etwas nicht:
Kann in meinem Album eigene Fotos nicht löschen, komme dann auf die Fehlerseite



> Zugriff verweigert
> Du darfst auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen, da dir die nötigen Berechtigungen fehlen. Kann es sein, dass du nicht eingeloggt bist?
> 
> _Katze-im-Klo-Foto_


 
Eingeloggt bin ich.

Grüße
Chris

ps: im Speziellen geht es um die Fotos "ebay-links" und "ST-M095-Schraube" in diesem Ordner: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53986
ps2: aber auch andere lassen sich nicht löschen.


----------



## Marcus (29. November 2013)

Schauen wir uns gleich an!


----------



## Marcus (29. November 2013)

@black-panther Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2013)

Stimmt, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (29. November 2013)

ei servus @rik ...
leider kann ich schon den ganzen Abend keine Bilder hochladen.
hab gehört Du könntest das so hexen das´sch widda Bilder uploaden kann...
unn da wollt´sch ma ganz lieb fragen ob Du ma please so frei wärst...


----------



## Captain_Secret (30. November 2013)

danke Dir...Peter...


----------



## synlos (1. Dezember 2013)

"Interner Fehler (65)" -> upload Funktion

http error -> "Klassischer uploader"

geht -> "Normales Formular"

So siehts im Moment bei mir aus!

VG
Tom


----------



## donpope (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann man seine eigenen Bilder eigentlich als ZIP Ordner aus dem Fotoalbum herunterladen?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Dezember 2013)

Edit: Also ich hab vor ein paar Minuten ein paar Bilder ins Fotoalbum raufgeladen, ging ohne Probleme...


----------



## chost (18. Dezember 2013)

wo find ich mein album nach den umbauarbeiten?

mfg


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Dezember 2013)

Da? --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de 
Und dann auf "Meine Seite" klicken.


----------



## chost (18. Dezember 2013)

danke dir

mfg


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Dezember 2013)

Na für mich isses halt kein Problem, da ich immer Forum und Fotoalbum in getrennten Tabs offen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2013)

chost schrieb:


> wo find ich mein album nach den umbauarbeiten?
> 
> mfg



Du kannst auch einfach auf dein Benutzernamen/-bild klicken. Dort kommt auch ein Link zu deinen Bildern usw.


----------



## kris. (18. Dezember 2013)

die foren-übersicht ist in der momentanen form sehr... nunja... unübersichtlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2013)

die avatarbildchen sind total verzerrt


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die avatarbildchen sind total verzerrt



Wo? Und was meinst du mit verzerrt?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Wo? Und was meinst du mit verzerrt?


Rik dein avatarbildchen ist klar und deutlich zu sehen...
meinz und das der andren user ist verschwommen.


----------



## a_k52 (18. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwo im Thread zum neuen Forum stand geschrieben dass die Avatarbildchen jetzt größer sind als vorher, daher unscharf/pixelig. Musst das Bild wohl neu hochladen um das zu fixen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2013)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Thread zum neuen Forum stand geschrieben dass die Avatarbildchen jetzt größer sind als vorher, daher unscharf/pixelig. Musst das Bild wohl neu hochladen um das zu fixen.




DANKE auch... mein avatar bildchen ist schon 10 Jahre alt. meinste das finde ich noch


----------



## black-panther (19. Dezember 2013)

na, irgendjemand probiert hier wohl fleißig die Bewertungsbuttons...


----------



## donpope (19. Dezember 2013)

passt hier hicht ganz hin, aber nach der positiven umgestaltung des forums, kann ich mich mit meinem handy über *tapatalk* nicht mehr einwählen???? kommt immer die meldung falsches passwort


----------



## kris. (19. Dezember 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> na, irgendjemand probiert hier wohl fleißig die Bewertungsbuttons...



... die auch nicht unbedingt sein müssten.
"digitale abzeichen" unter dem user-bild sind so sinnvoll wie 25.000 facebook-"freunde".


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> der dümmste shice der jüngeren Menschheitsgeschichte.....jetzt werden wir alle bewertet und berwerten alle anderen...
> 
> na, dann wissen wir ja wieviel wir wirklich wert sind und wo wir in der Reihe zu stehen haben...
> 
> ...




volle zustimmung


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> na, irgendjemand probiert hier wohl fleißig die Bewertungsbuttons...



 dieser spinner hat kreuz und quer 17 x meine themen negativ bewertet. ?


----------



## ingoshome (25. Dezember 2013)

mal wieder fdt-pool

Heute an Weihnachten darf nur wieder DH Action gevotet werden!?
Mag ja wirklich nicht meckern - verstehen tät ich' aber sehr gern.
Schade - gab auch so viel anderes likenswertes ...





Für das wär eh noch ein Platzl in der zweiten Reihe frei ;-)


----------



## ingoshome (30. Dezember 2013)

wieder ad FDT: Es hat mal geheissen, dass man Hinweise auf übersehene Bilder geben darf/soll:





Wo gibt man die Hinweise? - Verstehe nicht, wie/warum das übersehen wurde


----------



## 4mate (30. Dezember 2013)

ingoshome schrieb:


> wieder ad FDT:



Es gibt kein 'FdT', Foto des Tages

Foto der Woche (Vorschläge)


----------



## 4mate (2. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (16. Februar 2014)

Funktioniert der Upload zur Zeit nicht ?


----------



## Marcus (16. Februar 2014)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Upload zur Zeit nicht ?



Hm, letzter Upload http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1568154 um 22:06 Uhr. Sieht ok aus.


----------



## HEIZER (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt 10 Versuche hinter mir, er lädt bis 100% hoch, dann erscheint  im roten Hochladebalken die Meldung HTTP Error.


----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2014)

Geladen vor 1 Minute in Nullkommanix....


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bekomme die rote vier nicht mehr weg bei den Benachrichtigungen im Fotoalbum. Natürlich habe ich draufgeklickt und mich zu den Ergebnissen leiten lassen, brachte aber nichts 
Gibts Tipps?


----------



## black-panther (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hilft's, wenn ich jedes einzelne Foto anklicke, bei dem es eine Benachrichtigung gibt.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Februar 2014)

Seit gestern bekomme ich gar keine Benachrichtigungen mehr, also wirklich null...


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2014)

ich habe das gleiche problem; bekomme den Roten ziffer für die Foto-benachrichtigung nicht mehr weg.
Auch wenn ich jedes Foto bei dem es eine Benachrichtigung gibt anklicke.
Was tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Februar 2014)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem.



black-panther schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft's, wenn ich jedes einzelne Foto anklicke, bei dem es eine Benachrichtigung gibt.



So geht es normalerweise, aber hat es ganz sicher innerhalb der letzten beiden Tage funktioniert?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Februar 2014)

habe ebenfalls das problem, das die benachrichtigung nich weggeht


----------



## Marcus (25. Februar 2014)

Passt in wenigen Minuten alles wieder. Sorry für die Umstände.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2014)

Weg. Danke!^


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Februar 2014)

Super, funzt wieder. Danke!


----------



## Pure_Power (7. März 2014)

Benachrichtigung im Fotoalbum hängt (leider) wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2014)

Hallo!

Sagt mal, gibt es keine Möglichkeit, Bilder von einem Album (oder die Hauptseite, also ohne Albenzuordnung) in ein anderes Album zu verschieben?? Ich habe zwei Bilder auf meiner Hauptseite, die ich gerne in ein neues Album gruppieren würde, ohne sie neu hochladen zu müssen.

Bin ich blind oder wurde diese Funktion einfach vergessen??


----------



## black-panther (14. März 2014)

Nee, die ist nur so versteckt, dass man sie nicht leicht findet.
Habe ich schon desöfteren angesprochen, aber anscheinend lässt es sich nicht besser umsetzen?

Geh' auf das Foto, dann scrolle runter, ganz unten rechts findest du "weitere Aktionen". Dort kannst du das Bild in einen anderen Ordner verschieben.
Dummerweise auch immer nur ein Bild auf einmal.
Und auch dummerweise landest du danach auf der Seite des Fotos im neuen Ordner. Dann musst du wieder zurück in den anderen Ordner/Hauptordner, das andere Bild auswählen, etc.pp.

Leider sehr mühsam.

@rik @Thomas, wird das nun irgendwann nochmal einfacher gestaltet? Mehrere Bilder auf einmal verschieben, die wichtigen Funktionen nicht auf der Seite ganz unten unter der Werbung etc. versteckt, sondern gleich oben unter den Bildinfos oder rechts neben dem Bild oder xyz?

Sind Sachen, die die Bedienung sehr vereinfachen würden, aber anscheinend nie angepackt werden. Das ständige Scrollen zum Bild-Einbinden und das Hin-und-Her-Springen zum verschieben etc. macht keinen Spaß!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2014)

Perfekt! Danke sehr.
Wäre echt schön, wenn man das in der jeweiligen Albumsansicht realisieren könnte. Eine Sammelmarkierung gibt es ja eh schon. Nur kann man darüber nur löschen und sonst nix. Irgendwie unsinnig.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. März 2014)

Nur zur Info: Die Benachrichtigungsinfo im Fotoalbum hängt mal wieder, der rote Plöppel geht einfach nicht weg...


----------



## black-panther (30. März 2014)

Scheint gerade behoben worden zu sein.

Edit: ok doch nicht, ist wieder da...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. März 2014)

Ah! Im Subframe funzt es so, wie es soll. Nur in der schwarzen Leiste ganz oben (...Forum...Bikemarkt...Fotos...) bleibt der rote Plöppel hängen...


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2014)

Hallöle an alle Programmverwalter und EDVler bei mir Hängt der "Rote Popel" auch in der Schwarze leiste oben bei "Fotos"
Es nervt ein wenig
Bitte wech-machen


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Abmelden, Cookies & Cache löschen, anmelden


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Abmelden, Cookies & Cache löschen, anmelden


nö funzt nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2014)

Alles versucht, sogar mit CCleaner nichts geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. April 2014)

Hallo Moderator, es nervt, mach das weg. 
Hat vorher (ca. 2 Wochen) alles funktioniert Warum ist das so


----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Passt in wenigen Minuten alles wieder. Sorry für die Umstände.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik


Hallooole Rik, es ist wieder so weit, seit 3 Tagen ist der Rote "Melder" wieder da. (oben in der Leiste neben Fotos)
Und geht nicht mehr weg. PLEASE FIX IT, es nervt ein wenig


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2014)

Bei mir ist es der Bikemarktbutton. Schonwieder und immernoch -.-


----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2014)

Hurraa, es ist weg.
Moderatoren ich sage Danke


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2014)

Geilo, bei mir auch


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2014)

Bei mir ist's wieder da (vor einer Stunde war's noch weg)


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Juni 2014)

Mal ne generelle Anregung:

Es gibt auf der Hauptseite die Kategorie "Die beliebtesten Fotos der letzten Tage". Nach meiner Beobachtung der letzten 7 Tage. Leider werden da immer nur 8 Fotos angezeigt. D. h. wenn ein Foto die Anzahl der Bewertungen für die Top 8 erreicht hat, erhält es automatisch noch mehr Likes durch die ständige Sichtbarkeit an prominenter Stelle. Andere (mit ähnlichem Potenzial) bleiben aber unter der Schwelle und "im Verborgenen". Könnte man vielleicht einen Link einbauen und diese Liste (ja letztlich nur ne Sortierreihenfolge) dahinter deutlich erweitern? Damit man eben nicht immer nur ausschließlich die 8 beliebtesten, sondern auch die diesen folgenden Bilder der letzten Tage sehen kann...?


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Anregung:
> 
> Es gibt auf der Hauptseite die Kategorie "Die beliebtesten Fotos der letzten Tage". Nach meiner Beobachtung der letzten 7 Tage. Leider werden da immer nur 8 Fotos angezeigt. D. h. wenn ein Foto die Anzahl der Bewertungen für die Top 8 erreicht hat, erhält es automatisch noch mehr Likes durch die ständige Sichtbarkeit an prominenter Stelle. Andere (mit ähnlichem Potenzial) bleiben aber unter der Schwelle und "im Verborgenen". Könnte man vielleicht einen Link einbauen und diese Liste (ja letztlich nur ne Sortierreihenfolge) dahinter deutlich erweitern? Damit man eben nicht immer nur ausschließlich die 8 beliebtesten, sondern auch die diesen folgenden Bilder der letzten Tage sehen kann...?



Gute Idee - ist notiert!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2014)

Momentan lassen sich im Bikemarkt Fotos nicht vergrößern zum anschauen.
Der Pfeil oben rechts zeigt zwar vergrößern & -kleinern an, aber es passiert nix
Browser FF 30, neuer Flash Player von gestern

Beispiel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/416109-radon-mountainbike-radon-mit-top-komponente-neuwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Momentan lassen sich im Bikemarkt Fotos nicht vergrößern zum anschauen.
> Der Pfeil oben rechts zeigt zwar vergrößern & -kleinern an, aber es passiert nix
> Browser FF 30, neuer Flash Player von gestern
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis - hat zwar nichts mit dem Fotoalbum zu tun, aber ich mach mir trotzdem ein Ticket für den Fehler ;-)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2014)

Habe gesucht und nix für den Bikemarkt passendes 
gefunden und wollte kein neues Thema eröffnen!


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2014)

Du kannst nächstes Mal gerne in Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe ein Thema erstellen - dazu ist das Forum da 

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Ist es gewünscht, dass man seit gestern die mobile Ansicht am normalen Rechner hat?


----------



## Marcus (11. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ist es gewünscht, dass man seit gestern die mobile Ansicht am normalen Rechner hat?



Du kannst die mobile Ansicht in der Fußleiste an- und ausschalten.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juli 2014)

*Oha, ShareButtons von Facebook, Twitter und Google unter den Bildern. Will ich das, dürft ihr das?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> *Oha, ShareButtons von Facebook, Twitter und Google unter den Bildern. Will ich das, dürft ihr das?*



Warum sollten wir das nicht dürfen? ;-)

Es handelt sich lediglich um klassische Links - diese Buttons werden nicht per Javascript von Facebook, Twitter oder Google geladen. Erst wenn du drauf klickst, verbindet sich dein Browser mit der jeweiligen Seite.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## black-panther (29. Juli 2014)

@rik, ich glaube was Tewje meint ist, dass jemand seine Fotos auf externen Seiten im Netz weiter gibt...


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2014)

Genau, das meine ich.

Eine weitere logisch folgende Frage wäre: Warum gibt es hier keine PrivatsphärenEinstellungen für das Fotoalbum wo ich z.Bsp. bestimmen kann wer meine Bilder einsehen kann und wer nicht? Beispielsweise eine Einbindung eines Bildes ohne Zugangsrechte ins Fotoalbum (kA wie man sowas korrekt nennt, FlickR und andere Bilderdienste haben soetwas).


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> @rik, ich glaube was Tewje meint ist, dass jemand seine Fotos auf externen Seiten im Netz weiter gibt...



Es wird lediglich der Link zur jeweiligen Fotoseite geteilt. Externe Seite laden sich dann selbst Vorschaubild, Titel usw. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob man diese Funktion benutzt um einen Link zu teilen oder den Link der Seite bei Facebook o. Ä. per Hand hineinkopiert.

Ein Weitergeben von Links zu Seiten lässt sich technisch nicht verhindern (das ist ja auch Teil des Konzepts _World Wide Web_).


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Genau, das meine ich.
> 
> Eine weitere logisch folgende Frage wäre: Warum gibt es hier keine PrivatsphärenEinstellungen für das Fotoalbum wo ich z.Bsp. bestimmen kann wer meine Bilder einsehen kann und wer nicht? Beispielsweise eine Einbindung eines Bildes ohne Zugangsrechte ins Fotoalbum (kA wie man sowas korrekt nennt, FlickR und andere Bilderdienste haben soetwas).



Eine Funktion, um Bilder "privat" zu machen gibt es aktuell im Fotoalbum nicht. Das Ziel des Fotoalbums ist es Bilder rund ums Mountainbiken der Community vorzustellen. Private Bilderalben passen da nicht so recht ins Konzept, da man die Bilder ja damit eben nicht der Community zeigen kann.


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2014)

rik schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob man diese Funktion benutzt um einen Link zu teilen oder den Link der Seite bei Facebook o. Ä. per Hand hineinkopiert.


Genau das ist der Unterschied, ihr macht es den anderen Plattformen leichter über Bilder fremder Menschen zu diskutieren. Ihr erhofft euch dadurch vermutlich mehr Klicks, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass die meisten hier davon begeistert sind.





rik schrieb:


> Private Bilderalben passen da nicht so recht ins Konzept, da man die Bilder ja damit eben nicht der Community zeigen kann.


Doch, aber eben nur dort wo man sie selbst einfügt.
Die Funktion einer Community wird dadurch in keinster Weise eingeschränkt.


----------



## Laidt (29. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Pure_Power (3. August 2014)

@rik
Diese 3 neuen sticky "Social-Media" Buttons (links) bitte Post-Privacy bzw. 2CSB implementieren…


----------



## Marcus (3. August 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @rik
> Diese 3 neuen sticky "Social-Media" Buttons (links) bitte Post-Privacy bzw. 2CSB implementieren…



Wie meinst du das? Diese Buttons sind bei uns gehostet und erfordern keine Requests zu Fremdanbietern.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Snap4x (16. Februar 2015)

Wollte mal fragen wie das mit den FdT ausschaut?

Hatte gestern Abend ein Foto hochgeladen in Foto der Woche (Vorschläge) was relativ viele Likes bekommen hat, dennoch ist es heute nicht bei der Abstimmung zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (16. Februar 2015)

@Cr3ckb0t : Falsches Format. Selbst wenn Dein Bild Querformat hätte und es automatisch in den Pool geschafft hätte, wäre es vermutlich händisch wieder entfernt worden (Bildrauschen).


----------



## black-panther (21. März 2015)

Hakt die Upload-Funktion gerade? Oder nur auf der mobilen Seite auf'm Smartphone?


----------



## bugxx (12. Mai 2015)

kann mir mal einer sagen was dieser kleine Pfeil, neben dem Häckchenfeld in der Bildübersicht, zu bedeuten hat? Ist nur bei machen Fotos zu sehen


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2015)

bugxx schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen was dieser kleine Pfeil, neben dem Häckchenfeld in der Bildübersicht, zu bedeuten hat? Ist nur bei machen Fotos zu sehen



Das ist nur eine kleine Hilfe für die Redaktion von MTB-News.de, damit sie beim Zusammensuchen von Bildern für Artikel sofort sehen, ob es sich um ein Bild im Hochkant- (mit Pfeil) oder Querformat handelt - ohne erst das Bild in groß anschauen zu müssen.

Also am besten einfach gar nicht ignorieren ;-)

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## bugxx (13. Mai 2015)

Ah Ok, verstehe. vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das macht nat Sinn.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Mai 2015)

Kann's sein, dass die Benachrichtigungen schon seit mind. gestern nicht mehr funktionieren...!?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2015)

die Avatar Bildchen sind m Fotoalbum unter den Kommentaren nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Marcus (7. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Avatar Bildchen sind m Fotoalbum unter den Kommentaren nicht mehr zu sehen.



Danke für den Hinweis, schauen wir uns an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juni 2015)

Kann man irgendwo die Benachrichtigungen für Foto-/Videokommentare abschalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. November 2015)

Servus.
@rik, gibt es nun eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Bilder zeitgleich zu verschieben?
Ich würde gern 22 Bilder von einem Album in ein anderes verschieben. Einzeln ist das sehr mühsam, da man nach dem Verschieben des Fotos im neuen Album landet, dann wieder zurück wechseln muss, das nächste Foto auswählen, scrollen, etc.pp...


LG
Chris


----------



## Marcus (12. November 2015)

Hallo, aktuell gibt's das noch nicht.


----------



## deralteser (27. November 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo die Benachrichtigungen für Foto-/Videokommentare abschalten?


Das wüsste ich speziell für die Videokommentare auch mal gerne.


----------



## Radde (21. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich speziell für die Videokommentare auch mal gerne.


 
dito! Wenn man bei was gutem nen Komentar setzt bekommt man im laufe der Woche dann 30 Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Februar 2016)

Bei mir hängen aktuell (mal wieder) die Benachrichtigungen.
*edit* Geht wieder. Danke.


----------



## froride (30. März 2016)

Hallo, in Safari auf dem Mac hängen die Teilen Buttons ständig links im Bild. In Google Chrome sind sie ganz unten wie es sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. März 2016)

Danke, schauen wir uns an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pure_Power (30. März 2016)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, wenn ich das Fenster horizontal kleiner mache (>5 Px), wandern die Antisocialmedia Buttons nach unten links.

*edit* Ich kann es im Fotoalbum reproduzieren, siehe 2. Bild (ibc_foto.jpg).

*edit2* Bei mir ist der fehleranfällige Bereich 40 Pixel "breit".


----------



## Marcus (1. April 2016)

froride schrieb:


> Hallo, in Safari auf dem Mac hängen die Teilen Buttons ständig links im Bild. In Google Chrome sind sie ganz unten wie es sein muss.





Pure_Power schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, wenn ich das Fenster horizontal kleiner mache (>5 Px), wandern die Antisocialmedia Buttons nach unten links.



Sollte jetzt passen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## froride (1. April 2016)

Ja, jetzt ist es wieder schick. Danke!


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. November 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Anregung:
> 
> Es gibt auf der Hauptseite die Kategorie "Die beliebtesten Fotos der letzten Tage". Nach meiner Beobachtung der letzten 7 Tage. Leider werden da immer nur 8 Fotos angezeigt. D. h. wenn ein Foto die Anzahl der Bewertungen für die Top 8 erreicht hat, erhält es automatisch noch mehr Likes durch die ständige Sichtbarkeit an prominenter Stelle. Andere (mit ähnlichem Potenzial) bleiben aber unter der Schwelle und "im Verborgenen". Könnte man vielleicht einen Link einbauen und diese Liste (ja letztlich nur ne Sortierreihenfolge) dahinter deutlich erweitern? Damit man eben nicht immer nur ausschließlich die 8 beliebtesten, sondern auch die diesen folgenden Bilder der letzten Tage sehen kann...?



Ich erinnere einfach mal daran, der 20.06.2014 ist ja erst ein paar Tage her...! 

Was Anderes: seit Kurzem werden Fotos, die in geringerer Auflösung hochgeladen werden automatisch vergrößert. Dadurch verlieren diese aber massiv an Bildqualität; werden vor allem unscharf. Könnte man das nicht wie bisher einfach bei einer Anzeige der Originalgröße belassen?


----------



## black-panther (1. November 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Servus.
> @rik, gibt es nun eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Bilder zeitgleich zu verschieben?
> Ich würde gern 22 Bilder von einem Album in ein anderes verschieben. Einzeln ist das sehr mühsam, da man nach dem Verschieben des Fotos im neuen Album landet, dann wieder zurück wechseln muss, das nächste Foto auswählen, scrollen, etc.pp...
> 
> ...



Dann erinnere ich auch hieran nochmal


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. November 2016)

Ich finde es großartig und vorbildlich, wie sehr sich die Administration dieses Forums hier immer Mühe gibt, auf inhaltliche Kritik und Vorschläge der User einzugehen...!


----------



## Marcus (16. November 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich finde es großartig und vorbildlich, wie sehr sich die Administration dieses Forums hier immer Mühe gibt, auf inhaltliche Kritik und Vorschläge der User einzugehen...!



Sorry, ich hatte das übersehen, war keine Absicht.

Wegen der hochskalierten Bilder schaue ich mal nach. Sollte sich bestimmt beheben lassen. Link zu mehr "Top-Bildern" machen wir auch!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Pure_Power (18. November 2016)

Moin,

@rik ist das absichtlich, dass im Fotoalbum derzeit die Bilder "by default" so klein angezeigt werden.
Grüße


----------



## Marcus (18. November 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> ist das absichtlich, dass im Fotoalbum derzeit die Bilder "by default" so klein angezeigt werden



Nein, sorry, das war ein Bug. Ist jetzt behoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. November 2016)

rik schrieb:


> Wegen der hochskalierten Bilder schaue ich mal nach. Sollte sich bestimmt beheben lassen. Link zu mehr "Top-Bildern" machen wir auch!



Mehr beliebte Fotos der letzten Tage gibt es jetzt hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/popular (ist auch von der Startseite aus verlinkt)

Kleinere Bilder werden jetzt nicht mehr hochskaliert.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. November 2016)

Schön, geht doch!


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. Januar 2017)

Zu früh gelobt. Sorry, muss schon wieder meckern. 

Die Fotos in kleinerer Auflösung werden in der normalen Ansicht scheinbar sehr stark komprimiert - und wirken dadurch teils extrem unscharf und matschig. Wär die Verwendung der Originale nicht einfacher und besser?


----------



## Marcus (23. Januar 2017)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zu früh gelobt. Sorry, muss schon wieder meckern.
> 
> Die Fotos in kleinerer Auflösung werden in der normalen Ansicht scheinbar sehr stark komprimiert - und wirken dadurch teils extrem unscharf und matschig. Wär die Verwendung der Originale nicht einfacher und besser?



Hallo,

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eigenartige-behandlung-der-fotos-in-der-galerie.832837/#post-14313466

Viele Grüße, rik


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2017)

rik, 
eure fest instalierte Werbebanner springen beim öffnen des Fotoalbums direkt über und auf die Foto Übersicht.  
sonst waren sie bei mir immer rechts oder links am Bild Rand.


----------



## Marcus (25. Januar 2017)

@KHUJAND Kannst du mal einen Screenshot anfertigen, dann gehe ich dem nach!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2017)

danke rik, zur zeit ist wieder alles OK


----------



## Ozzi (3. März 2017)

mahlzeit 
ich habe derzeit das problem, dass mir nach dem laden der hauptseite des fotoalbums keine kommentare angezeigt werden.. bzw. ich sehe sie, solange wie die seite noch läd und dann verschwinden sie ... 
abgesehen vom wechseln auf firefox 64bit habe ich am browser nix verändert bzw. installiert.. 
habe mal versucht den cache und alle cookies zu löschen, aber das hat am problem erstmal nix geändert


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2017)

Hi @rik, schaut mal bitte den Foto-Upload an. Wenn ich vom IOS Gerät mehrere Bilder uploaden will, gibt es immer einen Server-Fehler. Einzelne Fotos funktionieren über die "Datei auswählen" Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (9. Juni 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hi @rik, schaut mal bitte den Foto-Upload an. Wenn ich vom IOS Gerät mehrere Bilder uploaden will, gibt es immer einen Server-Fehler. Einzelne Fotos funktionieren über die "Datei auswählen" Option.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich schau's mir an!


----------



## Pure_Power (26. Juni 2017)

@rik Funktioniert derzeit der (mobile) Email Upload ins Fotoalbum?


----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Funktioniert derzeit der (mobile) Email Upload ins Fotoalbum?



Aktuell nicht, sorry. Wir sind dran.


----------



## chrisslemke (27. November 2017)

schade das man die fotosnicht mehr bewerten kann, aber so ist es jetzt viel übersichtlicher


----------



## Whince (7. September 2018)

mmaan ich willdas alte fotoalbm wieder das neue ist voll kacka !!! mmaaann eyy ich raste hier gleich !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. September 2018)

Whince schrieb:


> mmaan ich willdas alte fotoalbm wieder das neue ist voll kacka !!! mmaaann eyy ich raste hier gleich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forint (10. September 2018)

rik schrieb:


> Als kleines Geschenk zum Jahreswechsel haben wir das neue Fotoalbum eben gestartet.
> 
> Es ist unter der selben Adresse erreichbar wie das alte Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/
> 
> ...





rik schrieb:


> Als kleines Geschenk zum Jahreswechsel haben wir das neue Fotoalbum eben gestartet.
> 
> Es ist unter der selben Adresse erreichbar wie das alte Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/
> 
> ...


Klingt großartig, vielen Dank.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Oktober 2018)

Auf die gefahr hin, dass ich gesteinigt werde, aber den ganzen Fred mag ich nun wirklich nicht lesen...
Ich habe im Album mehrere Gallerien. Wie kann ich ein Titelbild für jedes wählen oder ändern?


----------



## Marcus (1. November 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Auf die gefahr hin, dass ich gesteinigt werde, aber den ganzen Fred mag ich nun wirklich nicht lesen...
> Ich habe im Album mehrere Gallerien. Wie kann ich ein Titelbild für jedes wählen oder ändern?



Du rufst ein Foto in der jeweiligen Galerie auf und klickst dann unten rechts auf "Optionen". Dort kannst du dann dieses Foto als Titelbild festlegen.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------

